# The Boxing on UK TV Thread



## Wallet

http://www.boxnation.com/boxing-schedule/

http://www.skysports.com/watch/boxing-on-sky​


----------



## Lunny

God bless you, Wallet.


----------



## shaunster101

Love these threads 

Much appreciated


----------



## Bryn

You're not Sarmiento.


----------



## Wallet

Bryn said:


> You're not Sarmiento.


Well, yes I am.


----------



## Bryn

Wallet said:


> Well, yes I am.


:lol Oh yeah.


----------



## 084

Sky Sports 3 tonight 9:30

*Legends - Holyfield*


----------



## BoxingAnalyst

Nice one LP.

Can't believe Sky haven't picked up Miles/Woodhouse this week!


----------



## Wallet

Primetime are doing a Pac-Bradley preview show at 7pm. Sky 480.


----------



## Roe

Bunce has got an hour tonight as well.


----------



## El Greeno

Is Martin Murray off the Quigg/Munroe bill? Or is it just not being televised?


----------



## Wallet

El Greeno said:


> Is Martin Murray off the Quigg/Munroe bill? Or is it just not being televised?


No I think he's still on mate. I put Towers on as the 3rd when Murray didn't have an opponent. If we find out what they're showing then I'll update it.


----------



## craigseventy

yes yes yes yes yes yes!!!


----------



## tdw

Great to have this back


----------



## Wallet

The individual championships of the World Series of Boxing are on Boxnation tomorrow at 8pm.

http://www.boxnation.com/boxing-mat...BoxNation_Newsletter_14_FWTV&utm_medium=email


----------



## Barlivia

No sign of anyone picking up andy lee's fight next week yet is there? :-( Thought boxnation might have picked it up


----------



## antcull

Adamek v Chambers on Premier Sports. Doubt anyone still has the channel though :lol:


----------



## 084

antcull said:


> Adamek v Chambers on Premier Sports. Doubt anyone still has the channel though :lol:


i do :lol:

must get round to canceling it


----------



## Bryn

Barlivia said:


> No sign of anyone picking up andy lee's fight next week yet is there? :-( Thought boxnation might have picked it up


They've picked up fights at very late notice before, it could happen. :good


----------



## Gary Barlow

Just about to ask about Chavez Jnr vs Andy Lee, is this really not on UK TV. Won't be huge issue for me, as will have HBO, but BN don't have a card till 29th it seems no brainer to pick this one up.


----------



## Noonaldinho

:hi: Hello Mark :horse


----------



## tdw

I think Boxnation are going to show the Chavez fight. The Sky planner lists boxing in the 2-6 timeslot Sat night/Sunday morning when they would normally be off the air and their Facebook just said it isn't confirmed. Imagine Bunce will confirm tonight


----------



## Barlivia

tdw said:


> I think Boxnation are going to show the Chavez fight. The Sky planner lists boxing in the 2-6 timeslot Sat night/Sunday morning when they would normally be off the air and their Facebook just said it isn't confirmed. Imagine Bunce will confirm tonight


Be great if they did. I doubt it would cost an arm and a leg plus the channel might pick up a few new subscribers in ireland


----------



## dkos

Bunce on BN showing Chavez-Lee: "It is being arranged."


----------



## Rezzer

Can I just say how wonderful it is to have the old Wallet Inspector TV thread back. It is so much better than the eastside one. every post on here is worth reading. I hope this website goes from strength to strength. Looking forward to Chavez Lee on Boxnation. (fingers crossed )


----------



## Gary Barlow

BN tweeted they not got the Andy Lee fight :nono


----------



## tdw

Gary Barlow said:


> BN tweeted they not got the Andy Lee fight :nono


That is terrible with their June schedule


----------



## Roe

antcull said:


> Adamek v Chambers on Premier Sports. Doubt anyone still has the channel though :lol:


BoxNation tweeted earlier that they're looking into maybe getting that fight :lol: atsch


----------



## Barlivia

Gary Barlow said:


> BN tweeted they not got the Andy Lee fight :nono


Fucks sake!! Irish guy fighting for a world title and I can't fuckin watch it on tv. I'm pissed off over that now :-(


----------



## BoxingAnalyst

Boxnation has been shit in the last few weeks, they need to pick up some cards.


----------



## Barlivia

BoxingAnalyst said:


> Boxnation has been shit in the last few weeks, they need to pick up some cards.


Fact! All their eggs are in the haye-chisora basket at the minute


----------



## colinthfc

*Boxnation: Sky planner 2.00 am Saturday live boxing*

I hope it is a double header JCR jnr & Adamek cards


----------



## anklespanker756

Adamek is on Premier sports and Chavez? Do you mean? I saw a tweet earlier saying the Chavez fight is not on boxnation.. Sometimes the planner will said world title boxing with no info under it.. Then later on in the week it just disappears.


----------



## Wallet

colinthfc said:


> I hope it is a double header JCR jnr & Adamek cards


Chavez Jr isn't on Boxnation.

Adamek card is on Premier Sports.


----------



## Ashedward

Wallet said:


> Chavez Jr isn't on Boxnation.
> 
> Adamek card is on Premier Sports.


Not good the Chavez Jr-Lee fight is a fight they really should be showing considering they call themselfs the undistputed home of boxing:-(


----------



## gasman

*Lee - Chavez on Boxnation*

Confirmed today. I take back all my criticism of Boxnation and will be getting it back in today. Great news


----------



## Jasper Simone

Ah that's good news. Was hoping they'd pick it up.


----------



## Grant

Long live Boxnation.


----------



## Back to Bill

Lovely jubbly, I think this has the makings of a good fight, looking forward to it.


----------



## Grant

Down with the naysayers.


----------



## Decy

Grant said:


> Down with the naysayers.


Till next week:


----------



## Avidlemon

boxnation deserve respect for picking this up


----------



## Roe

:happy


----------



## SimonTemplar

Grant said:


> Down with the naysayers.


Quite right. BoxNation have a bit of a habit of picking fights up late, they had said that they were in talks about this one, so it was a shame that so many criticized them for not having it signed a couple of weeks ago. With no other broacaster signed up for it, I had thought they might grab it late. Probably got it slightly cheaper, leaving it to the last minute.


----------



## Wallet

SimonTemplar said:


> Quite right. BoxNation have a bit of a habit of picking fights up late, they had said that they were in talks about this one, so it was a shame that so many criticized them for not having it signed a couple of weeks ago. With no other broacaster signed up for it, I had thought they might grab it late. Probably got it slightly cheaper, leaving it to the last minute.


To be fair, Mr Templar, most of the criticism came after they announced that they _wouldn't_ be showing Chavez-Lee.


----------



## Lunny

Great weekend this week. Cannae wait!


----------



## Miguel2010

Anyone giving Lee a chance in this?


----------



## SimonTemplar

Wallet said:


> To be fair, Mr Templar, most of the criticism came after they announced that they _wouldn't_ be showing Chavez-Lee.


Most of it, yes, but at the same time this is boxing - I don't believe that a fight will happen until both guys are in the ring, I don't believe that the right guy will win until I hear the scorecards read out, I don't believe that a result will stand until it is clear that there is no controversy and ensuing investigation... and when I hear that a network with a good track record of delivering good international cards is negotiating for a fight, then no one else picks it up, when they announce late on that they aren't showing it I assume negotiating tactic rather than bizarre, inconsistent failure, as that's the way of the world these days.

I might be wrong, but I'm always fair, Wallet!!


----------



## Wallet

:lol: :good


----------



## SimonTemplar

Miguel2010 said:


> Anyone giving Lee a chance in this?


Not really, in my case - I just think that he's a bit robotic and mechanical, feel like he would have got there already if he had it in him. I do think that Chavez is a little overrated in the US and a little protected so far, but they seem to be serious about changing that. Chavez suffers a little from not being his father... but I think that he still has enough special about him not to slip up here. I like Lee - nice interview on the Boxing Hour this week, came across well - but don't see him winning this. Boxing boils down to levels, for me, and they're slightly different here.


----------



## Bajingo

I think Lee if anything is a slightly better fighter, he'll probably do more to win but lose like Zbik did, where it wasn't really convincing enough to call it a robbery or even a bad decision. I though Zbik won but I could see it the other way and many did. We'll see the same sort of thing I feel and obviously if it's close Chavez will get the nod. (Or maybe not?)


----------



## tdw

Also on Boxnation:- June 24th Haringey Box Cup and July 21st Broner-Escobedo


----------



## Bryn

gasman said:


> Confirmed today. I take back all my criticism of Boxnation and will be getting it back in today. Great news


You fickle bastard. :lol:


----------



## gasman

Bryn said:


> You fickle bastard. :lol:


Things might not be so rosy next week, lets see if they can keep this up.:yep


----------



## BoxingAnalyst

Fuck yeah!! Boxnation really needed an International card this weekend, they delivered.


----------



## Miguel2010

SimonTemplar said:


> Not really, in my case - I just think that he's a bit robotic and mechanical, feel like he would have got there already if he had it in him. I do think that Chavez is a little overrated in the US and a little protected so far, but they seem to be serious about changing that. Chavez suffers a little from not being his father... but I think that he still has enough special about him not to slip up here. I like Lee - nice interview on the Boxing Hour this week, came across well - but don't see him winning this. Boxing boils down to levels, for me, and they're slightly different here.


Interesting Simon.......Always gonna suffer from the "your not your father" syndrome, unfortunately......Yeah slightly pampered tbf.......Cant see any way Andy can win, unless something mad goes down.


----------



## WelshDevilRob

Good to see this fight picked up by Boxnation.

Think its going to be a close one but picking Chavez on points.


----------



## slapbangwhallop




----------



## slapbangwhallop




----------



## Foreman Hook

When does Chambers-Adamek & Lee-Chavez start?


----------



## widdy

now i fancy watching this fight,do i fucking get boxnation and risk the wraith of the wife................................?

and i can't stand w arran,he is a cunt and a sleazy twat and a robbing bastard and a thief so im going slightly against my morals !


----------



## Wallet

Kalasinn said:


> When does Chambers-Adamek & Lee-Chavez start?


Chavez-Lee starts on HBO at 3am (I think) but they're showing a replay of Pac-Bradley first. I don't think they're showing any undercard on HBO so the main event shouldn't be too long after 4am.

Adamek-Chambers at about 3am by my reckoning. I could be wrong though.


----------



## Barlivia

Wallet said:


> Chavez-Lee starts on HBO at 3am (I think) but they're showing a replay of Pac-Bradley first. I don't think they're showing any undercard on HBO so the main event shouldn't be too long after 4am.
> 
> Adamek-Chambers at about 3am by my reckoning. I could be wrong though.


Chavez-lee in the ring about 4? Great news for me I've to gone out of the house by 5.15 the latest for work :happy


----------



## Wallet

Barlivia said:


> Chavez-lee in the ring about 4? Great news for me I've to gone out of the house by 5.15 the latest for work :happy


A little later than that I think. You should catch the fight though.


----------



## Roe

Hopefully Adamek/Chambers is finished before Chavez/Lee starts. I'll try and do a round by round for both that way.


----------



## Wallet

Ringside SRL special on now.


----------



## Wallet

The Haringey Box Cup is on Boxnation this weekend. Featuring Chris Eubank Jr's brother Sebastian, apparently.


----------



## Ashedward

Poor Sebastian,he doesn`t even get to be called "son Chris Eubank"it`s "brother of Chris jr" instead


----------



## Wallet

BoxNation’s excellent ‘Beyond The Ropes’ lol four-part documentary following David Haye and Dereck Chisora starts this Wednesday.

It follows both fighters up close and personal as they prepare for their big grudge fight at West Ham United in the biggest domestic heavyweight showdown in recent years.

Watch in on Sky Ch. 456/Virgin Ch. 546.


----------



## 084

will they be freeview @Wallet


----------



## Wallet

I'm not sure, mate. I imagine they will be. 

I'll try find out.


----------



## 084

:good


----------



## Wallet

"Beyond The Ropes" Episode 1 is on Boxnation freeview at 7:30pm on Wednesday. 


From July 10 onwards there will be a registration cost for Boxnation.


----------



## Wallet

Boxnation will not be available in bars/pubs for the Haye fight.


----------



## leforge

Wallet said:


> Boxnation will not be available in bars/pubs for the Haye fight.


Thats not good.


----------



## Wallet

Boxnation will be available in bars/pubs for the Haye fight.

http://www.broadbandtvnews.com/2012...rce=dlvr.it&utm_medium=twitter&utm_campaign=r


----------



## Bryn

Wallet said:


> Boxnation will not be available in bars/pubs for the Haye fight.





Wallet said:


> Boxnation will be available in bars/pubs for the Haye fight.
> 
> http://www.broadbandtvnews.com/2012...rce=dlvr.it&utm_medium=twitter&utm_campaign=r


:think


----------



## Wallet

That's right, Bryn, I'm on top of all the latest developments. 

Here's one: Danny Dyer is on tonight's Bunce hour. 

Adios.


----------



## leforge

I wonder how it will do in pubs. I honestly cant think it will sell that well.


----------



## sg-85

Anyone know if the Povetkin-Rahman fight will still be televised by Boxnation, like a delayed showing or summat? Not a great fight but still wanna watch it.


----------



## El Greeno

Edge of Glory is a 3-hour show on Sky. Rees-Matthews at approx 8.15 and Brook-Jones at 9.30. Not sure where Hope-Proksa will fit in.

https://twitter.com/#!/EddieHearn


----------



## Wallet

Cheers El G.



Wallet said:


> "Beyond The Ropes" Episode 1 is on Boxnation freeview at 7:30pm on Wednesday.


A reminder, this is tonight.


----------



## Roe

They've actually called it "_Beyond_ the Ropes"?

:lol:


----------



## Wallet

Roe said:


> They've actually called it "_Beyond_ the Ropes"?
> 
> :lol:


Yes. :lol:

Hopefully it doesn't carry over the "Behind the Ropes" curse.


----------



## Roe

Is it Finchy doing the voice over work?

I wonder why they're changing channels on Sky already? :think


----------



## Rezzer

Showtime boxing this Saturday in the States - Bundrage v Spinks. Not a great fight but I suppose Boxnation aren't going to bother now until Haye Chisora. I've been paying £10 a month since the end of November I want more than watching Haye anticlimatically outpointing Chisora by throwing 5 punches a round and running. It ain't going to be a thriller , it will be like the Valuev and Klitschko fights ( also Groves Degale). Adam Booth always tries to get his fighters to nick decisions in big fights. Buncey said on his radio show last week that Haye won every minute of every round vs Valuev. I must be getting senile because that weren't the fight I saw. Didn't Haye win by 3 landed punches to 2. Also the undercard's fallen apart. There's Donaire on HBO next week I don't suppose we'll see that either.


----------



## kingkodi

Does anyone know what time the Appleby vs Simpson fight will start tonight. Any help would be much appreciated.


----------



## diagnosismurder

King Davidson vs joesph Lampety will be on hatton YouTube live tomorrow 30th


----------



## Guest

Klitscko is on BN.

Suprised they didnt pick up the Budrage fight I thought it was Goldenboy.


----------



## Wallet

Boxnation will have a £10 subscription fee from July 7th.


----------



## Bryn

Wallet said:


> Boxnation will have a £10 subscription fee from July 7th.


£10 fee just to register? What a jip.


----------



## Roe

So any random casual fan that feels like signing up on the day will be asked to pay £20 quid..

I can't see many people doing that tbh.


----------



## Wallet

> *Watch two months of boxing, including Haye v Chisora, for just £10*
> 
> BOXNATION, the new home of boxing on UK television, brings you the most eagerly awaited all-British fight in years - David Haye v Dereck Chisora.
> 
> What started in a press room brawl in Munich, Germany, in February will be settled at Upton Park, London, on July 14.
> 
> It's sure to be an explosive clash and it is live and exclusive on BoxNation.
> 
> And now you can watch it AND get two months of boxing for just £10.
> 
> So, don't miss the fight everyone wants to see.
> 
> Go to www.boxnation.com and enter the promotional code SUNBOXING.
> 
> Please ensure that the promotional code is entered as above, all in capitals and no spaces.
> 
> Offers ends at 11.59pm on July 6, 2012. Available to Sky digital satellite platform customers only.
> 
> Find BoxNation on Sky channel 456 and Virgin Media channel 546.
> 
> Terms and Conditions:
> 
> Offer is one month free subscription, when you pay for one month full price at £10.
> 
> Only available to customers on the Sky digital satellite platform only.
> 
> Offer ends 11:59pm July 6, 2012.
> 
> Offer available via an online subscription only at www.boxnation.com when the valid promotional code is entered: SUNBOXING
> 
> The subscriber is required to pay £10 for the initial month. The subscriber will receive the second month free of charge.
> 
> At the end of the second month the subscriber will enter a monthly subscription £10 per month rolling contract with no minimum term subject to normal channel terms and conditions.
> 
> Channel terms and conditions available at www.boxnation.com.


http://www.thesun.co.uk/sol/homepag...ing-including-Haye-v-Chisora-for-just-10.html


----------



## Bryn

Think I'll just cancel and sign straight back up.


----------



## Wallet

Oh, you sly dog Bryn.


----------



## Bryn

Wallet said:


> Oh, you sly dog Bryn.


:lol:


----------



## BoxingAnalyst

Wallet said:


> *Saturday July 7th~ (Boxnation)http://boxrec.com/show_display.php?show_id=640437*http://boxrec.com/show_display.php?show_id=640437
> *Main Event*
> Wladimir Klitschko (57-3) vs Tony Thompson (36-2)
> _Heavyweight Championship of the World - 12x3_
> --
> *Live Undercard*
> *Shit. *
> 
> ----------
> 
> :rofl


----------



## 084

Just signed back up


----------



## Miguel2010

Anyone know of Bloodzeeds work?


----------



## Guest

whats the deal with the Box Nation and Goldenboy deal. They didn't show last weekends fights?

Will we get Donaire and Pavlik this weekend?


----------



## Bryn

robpalmer135 said:


> whats the deal with the Box Nation and Goldenboy deal. They didn't show last weekends fights?
> 
> Will we get Donaire and Pavlik this weekend?


They may announce it last minute again, we'll see. They've done it at a couple days notice before.


----------



## BoxingAnalyst

Fucking better get it, Boxnation need to keep getting them international cards, because the domestic one's have been shit of late, apart from the Simpson/Appleby fight, which I enjoyed.


----------



## Wallet

Frank Warren and Robert Smith on Newsnight, BBC 2 tonight, at 10.30pm.


----------



## Wallet

EddieHearn
We will be Live on @SkySports from 8pm til 11.30pm

6.:55 Scotty Cardle v Karoly Lakatos
7:25 Lee Purdy v Chris Johnson

8:10 Gavin Rees v Derry Matthews 
9:00 Kell Brook v Carson Jones
9:45 Kerry Hope v Proksa 

Kal Yafai TV float 
10:20 Ryan Aston v Valentine 
10:50 Rocky Fielding v Ferenc Hafner 
11:20 Rhys Roberts v Davies


----------



## colinthfc

*Boxnation moves to Sky Channel 437*

Anyone who has done manual recordings please note as you may find yourself gutted when you play it back


----------



## Scotty

Wallet said:


> EddieHearn
> We will be Live on @SkySports from 8pm til 11.30pm
> 
> 6.:55 Scotty Cardle v Karoly Lakatos
> 7:25 Lee Purdy v Chris Johnson
> 
> 8:10 Gavin Rees v Derry Matthews
> 9:00 Kell Brook v Carson Jones
> 9:45 Kerry Hope v Proksa
> 
> Kal Yafai TV float
> 10:20 Ryan Aston v Valentine
> 10:50 Rocky Fielding v Ferenc Hafner
> 11:20 Rhys Roberts v Davies


Cheers Wallet:thumbsup


----------



## Wallet

Beyond the Ropes: Haye-Chisora is on again tonight. Ep 1 at 7pm, ep 2 at 7:30pm.


----------



## diagnosismurder

Everyone don't forget biggers betters on tomorrow night


----------



## dkos

diagnosismurder said:


> Everyone don't forget biggers betters on tomorrow night


arty


----------



## Roe

diagnosismurder said:


> Everyone don't forget biggers betters on tomorrow night


:lol:


----------



## Wallet

Thursday August 16th
"How to Box" 
Sky Sports 1


----------



## Roe

Tonight - 10pm, Sky Sports 1

*Time of Our Lives*
New. Gary Newbon is joined by Barry McGuigan, Colin McMillan and Steve Robinson to look back on the best times of their careers as Britain's elite featherweight boxers.


----------



## Wallet

The promo code for Boxnation expires at midnight tonight. It then effectively quadruples in price for the Haye fight. So if you want it sign up today.


----------



## Wallet

Brook-Jones Fight Night Countdown is on SS1 at 5:30pm today, and repeated plenty of times before the fight. 



And, pinched from the other side:

Tuesday 7:30pm-8.30pm on Boxnation ch 437
Live: This is David Haye: An indepth look at the character who is David Haye

Wednesday 7:30pm- 8pm on Boxnation ch 437
Freeview: Beyond the Ropes: Haye v Chisora Ep 3. It started in a press conference brawl and it will it be settled at Upton park on 14th July. We bring you inside the camps of both fighters.

Wednesday: 8pm – 9pm on Boxnation ch 437
Live: This is Dereck Chisora: Misunderstood? We get under the skin of the complex personality of Dereck Chisora

Thursday 7:30pm - 8.30pm on Boxnation ch 437
Live: Haye V Chisora: Weigh In Special. Bringing you all the news and action from today's weigh-in at the Empire in Leicester Square.


----------



## Wallet

Javier Fortuna vs Cristobal Cruz 
3am ESPN


----------



## Wallet

New Boxnation promo code is "SUNOFFER". This waives the registration fee.


----------



## Foreman Hook

Wallet said:


> New Boxnation promo code is "SUNOFFER". This waives the registration fee.


Nice one. :good


----------



## Roe

*Khan vs Garcia Build up Shows*
Tonight, 7:00 pm - Sky Sports 1 - Story of the Fight
Tue, 6:30 pm - Sky Sports 2 - Behind The Ropes: Amir Khan
Wed, 7:00 pm - Sky Sports 3 - Behind The Ropes: Danny Garcia
Thu, 6:00 pm - Sky Sports 4 - Ringside
Fri, 6:30 pm - Sky Sports 2 - Khan v Garcia: The Final Countdown


----------



## Indigo Pab

Forgot I was taking this over until Wallace's return. You lucky bunch.

Shall get to updating now(I'm postponing watching Cristian Mijares' most recent fight for this :twisted). Thank you @Roe for easing the load xoxo.


----------



## Indigo Pab

Oh - we don't incorporate FNF's or build-up shows in the OP?:think


----------



## Vano-irons

Any idea who Sky are showing as the undercard for Khan - Garcia


----------



## Roe

Vano-irons said:


> Any idea who Sky are showing as the undercard for Khan - Garcia


Well HBO are only showing the Khan/Garcia fight and go on air at 4am our time. Sky are starting at 2, so I'd imagine they'll be showing a bit of the undercard. According to boxrec (which has been pretty shit for upcoming fights recently), the _better_ fights on the undercard are:

Fernando Guerrero vs Jose Medina (10 rounds super middle)
Jamie Kavanagh vs Paul Velarde (8 rounds light)
Phil Lo Greco vs Brandon Hoskins (8 rounds welter)

My guess is that they'll definitely show the top 2 (live or live-ish), with the bottom one being shown if they're short fights :good

http://boxrec.com/show_display.php?show_id=644513


----------



## adamcanavan

I know it's fairly early but is there any news on who's getting Martinez vs Chavez jr?


----------



## Vano-irons

Cheers roe :good


----------



## Wallet

What ringwalk times are we looking at for the Haye fight?


Cheers.


----------



## Roe

Ringwalks scheduled for 9:50 pm.

*Running Order:*

STADIUM DOORS OPEN @ 17:30 HRS

Contest # 1 - 18:00 hrs
6 X 3 Minute Rounds Light-Welterweight Contest
BRADLEY SAUNDERS V KEVIN McCAULEY

Contest # 2
8 X 3 Minute Rounds Welterweight Contest
RONNIE HEFFRON V PETER McDONAGH

MUSIC BREAK - 'ANGEL'

Contest # 3
THE VACANT WBO INTERNATIONAL MIDDLEWEIGHT CHAMPIONSHIP
12 X 3 Minute Rounds @ 160 lbs
MATTHEW HALL V GARY O'SULLIVAN

MUSIC BREAK - 'CLEMENT MARFO & FRONTLINE'

Contest # 4
THE VACANT WBO EUROPEAN LIGHTWEIGHT CHAMPIONSHIP
12 X 3 Minutes Rounds
LIAM WALSH V DOMENIC URBANO

Contest # 5 - 21:50 (Ring Walks Commence)
THE VACANT WBO AND WBA INTERNATIONAL HEAVYWEIGHT CHAMPIONSHIP
10 X 3 Minute Rounds
DERECK CHISORA V DAVID HAYE

Contest # 6 - FLOATER
6 X 3 Minute Rounds Contest
KARL BRABAZON V JANISCERNOUSKIS

23:00 HRS CLOSE

*ALL TIMINGS ARE SUBJECT TO CHANGE WITHOUT PRIOR NOTICE*


----------



## Barlivia

Right I'm a boxnation subscriber and I wanna watch the fight on the laptop tonight cause I'm gonna be working but I can't seem to be able to watch anything off the boxnation website without the website livesport lookibg for me to subscribe and make another payment??


----------



## Roe

Barlivia said:


> Right I'm a boxnation subscriber and I wanna watch the fight on the laptop tonight cause I'm gonna be working but I can't seem to be able to watch anything off the boxnation website without the website livesport lookibg for me to subscribe and make another payment??


Boxnation tv and online subscriptions aren't connected.


----------



## Barlivia

Roe said:


> Boxnation tv and online subscriptions aren't connected.


Aw for fucks sake!! Bollocks to that anyway. I'm not finished til midnight so guess just turn off my phone and watch it when I get in. Thanks for the info anyway roe :good


----------



## Primadonna Kool

*Box Nation...*

You know if you subscribed to boxnation awhile back, would they have been taking money out of my account monthly..?

I just have never bothered watching boxnation since the Mayweather vs Cotto fight


----------



## Bajingo

"Yes"


----------



## Primadonna Kool

The Lay out and keys to use this forum are terrible, whoever maintains this site. Just needs to keep it simple......

Its confusing at times.

"Good Job though overall"


----------



## Primadonna Kool

Bajingo said:


> "Yes"


Yes..???

So i have probably had box-nation for months, i subscribed for the Hopkins vs Dawson fight.


----------



## Bajingo

Primadonna Kool said:


> Yes..???
> 
> So i have probably had box-nation for months, i subscribed for the Hopkins vs Dawson fight.


If you subscribe they take £10 out every month until you cancel


----------



## Primadonna Kool

I have been watching all the build up this week, but i thought that was for free...???

I will soon find out weather i have still got the channel anyway. I have not bothered to pay attention since the Mayweather vs Cotto fight, but i have not cancelled anything.


----------



## Ilesey

Unless you've cancelled it, you'll more than likely still be subscribing.


----------



## HMSTempleGarden

thank god I never subscribed to them.


----------



## Luf

I'm still subscribed happily to boxnation


----------



## Primadonna Kool

"I got a email off paywizard on June 28th, saying that my payment was successful to boxnation

So surely i have got the fight...???

This are very tense times.


----------



## Roe

Primadonna Kool said:


> The Lay out and keys to use this forum are terrible, whoever maintains this site. Just needs to keep it simple......
> 
> Its confusing at times.
> 
> "Good Job though overall"


:rofl


----------



## tdw

Boxnation have added Cloud-Pascal August 11th and Bailey-Alexander on Sept 8th


----------



## Ragnarok

Love the listings. Thanks. 

Box nation are really pulling out the stops with these international cards coming soon. Was thinking about taking a break from subscribing especially with no HD channel, not now.


----------



## Miguel2010

Primadonna Kool said:


> "I got a email off paywizard on June 28th, saying that my payment was successful to boxnation
> 
> So surely i have got the fight...???
> 
> This are very tense times.


Wehey "PK MAN"


----------



## davez

Bunce's Boxing Hour - 7:30pm tonight Box Nation

presented by Jim Rosenthal as Bunce is in Portugal

whatever's happened to Richard Keys? he's a better presenter than all of them


----------



## Wallet

Pabby said:


> Shall get to updating now


atsch

*Knockout Scousers: Channel 4 - 11:05 to 12:30*

Filmed over two years, this True Stories documentary follows young Liverpudlian boxers Natasha Jonas, Tom Stalker and 'Jazza' Dickens as they compete to represent Britain at the Olympics.

http://www.channel4.com/programmes/knockout-scousers/video/series-1/episode-1/knockout-scousers


----------



## Indigo Pab

Wallet said:


> atsch


:conf

I did though, Guerrero-Aydin had already been listed before you left, slacker. I was actually going to add FNF's and the like to the OP seeing as Sky's schedule in terms of fights is barren, but I didn't want to step on your toes and make you appear even more inept than you already are to be honest.

You're welcome.


----------



## Wallet

Pabby said:


> :conf
> 
> I did though, Guerrero-Aydin had already been listed before you left, slacker. I was actually going to add FNF's and the like to the OP seeing as Sky's schedule in terms of fights is barren, but I didn't want to step on your toes and make you appear even more inept than you already are to be honest.
> 
> You're welcome.


You're useless.


----------



## Scotty

Pabby said:


> :conf
> 
> I did though, Guerrero-Aydin had already been listed before you left, slacker. I was actually going to add FNF's and the like to the OP seeing as Sky's schedule in terms of fights is barren, but I didn't want to step on your toes and make you appear even more inept than you already are to be honest.
> 
> You're welcome.


Yes I think having FNFs on this thread would be good along with Shobox.
How you see your boy Acosta getting on?


----------



## Indigo Pab

Mr.Gilfoid said:


> Yes I think having FNFs on this thread would be good along with Shobox.
> How you see your boy Acosta getting on?


I'm apprehensively optimistic regarding it, if that's even a phrase. After the Rios fight I feared that Aguacerito might've been done, something which the Abril fight kind of cemented for me at the time. However since Abril proved to be of more use than I - and I'm guessing many others - thought, maybe Acosta isn't quite as past it as it first appeared(albeit while still being past it). He arguably took more rounds than Rios did, anyways.:yep

I don't really rate Hovhannisyan all that highly, granted his last two fights are all I've seen of him. He beat someone equally as unproven in Marquez, who ain't up to much, and I thought he was very lucky to come out with a draw against Cruz. I know it only went 4 rounds due to the headbutt, but Lancandon has been a traditionally slow starter and for me took 3 of those rounds relatively clearly IIRC.

It's hard to tell though, Rios being so sluggish and probably weight-drained may have ended up clouding my judgement on a completely unrelated bout, but I'm not as downbeat on Acosta's prospects as I was before. I'm biased enough to allow myself to think that, anyways.:yep


----------



## SniffMyBadger

Skysports schedule is looking a bit baron on their website. What are we likely to see from then soon?


----------



## Wallet

SniffMyBadger said:


> Skysports schedule is looking a bit baron on their website. What are we likely to see from then soon?


Just these 2 shows at the moment:


*Saturday September 8th~ (Sky Sports)http://boxrec.com/show_display.php?show_id=646844*http://boxrec.com/show_display.php?show_id=646844 
*Main Event*
Darren Barker (23-1) vs TBA
_Non-title middleweight bout - 12x3_
--
*Live Undercard*
Erick Ochieng (10-1) vs TBA
_English light middleweight title - 10x3_

------------

*Saturday September 22nd~ (Sky Sports)http://boxrec.com/show_display.php?show_id=648136*http://boxrec.com/show_display.php?show_id=648136 
*Main Event*
Karoly Balzsay (25-2) vs Brian Magee (36-4)
_WBA minor super middleweight belt - 12x3_
--
*Live Undercard*
Carl Frampton (14-0) vs TBA
_Non-title super bantamweight bout - 12x3_​
With Purdy-Vassell 2 potentially on the undercard of the Barker one, and Frampton expected to face Kiko Martinez in the latter. It looks like SKY are only going to be doing 2 or 3 shows a month, but are making them big shows.


----------



## Wallet

* Press Release - London, UK, July 14th, 2012 -* BoxNation and Ultimate Warrior Challenge have completed an exclusive Partnership Agreement to promote Mixed Martial Arts (MMA) as a core discipline. The increased coverage of Combat Sports for BoxNation provides a more comprehensive Channel for Fight Entertainment which is now unparalleled within the UK. Ultimate Warrior Challenge will continue its drive as the number 1 MMA promotion in Europe benefitting from the platform of BoxNation.

Frank Warren, BoxNation: "Boxing will always be my first love but there is no doubting the growing popularity of MMA and when you see the phenomenal fitness and technique required to be a top performer in MMA it is not hard to understand why. The sport is massive in the U.S. but BoxNation wanted to support and develop a home grown British series and this is why we have partnered with Ultimate Warrior Challenge. Having MMA on the channel adds to the already significant boxing content we bring to our UK audiences creating an unrivalled level of premium fight sport content and major live events - that is good news for everyone."
Tara Brady, Ultimate Warrior Challenge: "UWC already has the pedigree as one of the longest professional serving MMA promotion with the highest quality fights within Europe. This partnership is another demonstration of the continued growth of MMA in Europe. I am excited to be working with Frank and BoxNation in such an important phase of the MMA expansion within the UK"

*About BoxNation - www.boxnation.com*
BoxNation is a subscriber based Channel with exclusive access to the big live fights from all around the world and all the behind-the-scenes access to the Fight world you could want from interviews with the fighters, to expert commentary and analysis, to weigh-ins and press conferences.
We're not going to get distracted by other sports, or focus all our energy on one-off events. We want to put the fans first for once, and go further than anyone has before to bring you combat sports.

*About Ultimate Warrior Challenge - www.uwcmma.co.uk*
Ultimate Warrior Challenge (UWC) is one of the strongest and longest serving professional MMA Promotions in Europe. MMA is one of the fastest growing sports in the world; UWC is now in its 6th year of operation as the leading professional MMA organisation in Europe.

www.twitter.com/UWCUK


----------



## Wallet

Not sure what's going on with Balzsay-Magee, actually, but Martinez-Frampton is confirmed.


----------



## Scotty

Pabby said:


> I'm apprehensively optimistic regarding it, if that's even a phrase. After the Rios fight I feared that Aguacerito might've been done, something which the Abril fight kind of cemented for me at the time. However since Abril proved to be of more use than I - and I'm guessing many others - thought, maybe Acosta isn't quite as past it as it first appeared(albeit while still being past it). He arguably took more rounds than Rios did, anyways.:yep
> 
> I don't really rate Hovhannisyan all that highly, granted his last two fights are all I've seen of him. He beat someone equally as unproven in Marquez, who ain't up to much, and I thought he was very lucky to come out with a draw against Cruz. I know it only went 4 rounds due to the headbutt, but Lancandon has been a traditionally slow starter and for me took 3 of those rounds relatively clearly IIRC.
> 
> It's hard to tell though, Rios being so sluggish and probably weight-drained may have ended up clouding my judgement on a completely unrelated bout, but I'm not as downbeat on Acosta's prospects as I was before. I'm biased enough to allow myself to think that, anyways.:yep


I think you have reason to be confident on Acosta tomorrow. Hovhannisyan got a lucky break last timeout and Acosta should be too well rounded for him. Armenian lad is tough but I think that's about all he has. He's going to need more than that a Vic like entourage to beat your man imo!


----------



## tdw

I'm hoping the Heavyweight Prizefighter is September 15th and they double it with the Martinez-Chavez fight so they can show Macklin on the undercard


----------



## Indigo Pab

Mr.Gilfoid said:


> I think you have reason to be confident on Acosta tomorrow. Hovhannisyan got a lucky break last timeout and Acosta should be too well rounded for him. Armenian lad is tough but I think that's about all he has. He's going to need more than that a Vic like entourage to beat your man imo!


I hope so man, I'll still be pretty worried nonetheless. Always am when it comes to Acosta and Mijares. His balance has been a bit dodgy before, but nowhere near to the degree it was against Abril. Seems like he was falling to the ground almost intentionally half the time. I was kind of disappointed this wasn't at 130, I would've liked to see him move down but I suppose at his age it would be difficult(I dunno if Art struggles to make 130 or not though, which may be the reason for it). In terms of _modern_ boxing(I know what @Flea Man is like with his weigh-ins :yep) he's quite small for a lightweight, and he's vulnerable enough as it is. Just a lot of question marks for me really, the majority of them regarding what Acosta has left rather than what Art can bring to the table.


----------



## Wallet

tdw said:


> I'm hoping the Heavyweight Prizefighter is September 15th and they double it with the Martinez-Chavez fight so they can show Macklin on the undercard


Surely they can't be doing _another_ Heavyweight Prizefighter?


----------



## tdw

Wallet said:


> Surely they can't be doing _another_ Heavyweight Prizefighter?


Yeah, you're right, it is supposed to be the UK vs. US one

Boxnation have added Matthysse-Olusegun to their schedule as chief support to Bailey-Alexander for whatever that is worth


----------



## Bryn

BoxNation's international fights over July/August look quality, glad they keep picking up these cards.


----------



## Wallet

> Goodwin Promotions have signalled their ambition for the new season by securing an exclusive television deal with sports channel Primetime in association with Sports Tonight Live, BoxRec News can reveal.
> 
> Under the terms of the agreement, Goodwin Promotions' shows will be broadcast live and exclusive on Primetime (SKY channel 498) on a free-to-air basis with a two-and-a-half to three hour time slot. Fans can also watch the action on Freeview (channel 112) or online at www.sportstonightlive.com.
> 
> The new package includes the provision of studio-based preview shows on fight weeks, featured boxer documentaries and non-televised undercard fights being screened on delay. Goodwin Promotions are aiming to bring shows to viewers approximately every six weeks.
> 
> "We are delighted to have signed this exclusive agreement which further underlines the strides that Goodwin Promotions have made in a relatively short space of time," commented Steve Goodwin to BoxRec News, who heads up Goodwin Promotions along with his daughter Olivia.
> 
> "This television deal is unique for a small-hall promoter as it will provide regular opportunities for lesser established fighters to elevate their careers, whilst making them easily accessible to boxing fans as everything will be broadcast on a free-to-air basis. The latter is very important as we want the public to be able to identify with fighters more and get to know them better which is crucial to boxing's long term future," he added.
> 
> Goodwin Promotions' Primetime debut will commence with their bumper 20-fight show at York Hall in Bethnal Green on 15th September. The bill will feature the vacant Southern Area light-middleweight title clash between Kris Agyei-Dua and Eddie Corcoran. Also slated to appear is unbeaten Ghanaian banger Richard Commey, 12-0 (12) against former Commonwealth super-bantamweight title challenger Kris Hughes and the undercard will also feature heavyweight hopefuls Dillian Whyte and Ian Lewison in separate bouts.


http://news.boxrec.com/news/2012/exclusive-goodwin-promotions-land-unique-television-deal


----------



## Roe

*RINGSIDE - OLYMPIC SPECIAL*
6pm, Thu, Sky Sports 2 HD
*REPEATED*
9pm, Thu, Sky Sports 2 HD
Midnight, Thu, Sky Sports 1 HD
10am, Fri, Sky Sports 1 HD
12pm, Fri, Sky Sports 1 HD
Midnight, Fri, Sky Sports 1 HD
8am, Sat, Sky Sports 1 HD


----------



## davez

The Olympics boxing heats are on the BBC Olympics channels 1-24 (channels 450 upwards on Sky also available in HD) most days from 1:30pm & 8:30pm from Saturday where the first round of 32 takes place. full details can be found here: http://www.bbc.co.uk/sport/olympics/2012/schedule-results/boxing

Maybe these could be added to the schedule? I know that Amateur boxing is a totally different sport to professional boxing but we might get to see some future Richie Woodhall's, David Price's, Audley Harrison's & Amir Khan's and it's boxing at development stage. So, thought I could post this message for anyone whose interested in watching.


----------



## Roe

davez said:


> The Olympics boxing heats are on the BBC Olympics channels 1-24 (channels 450 upwards on Sky also available in HD) most days from 1:30pm & 8:30pm from Saturday where the first round of 32 takes place. full details can be found here: http://www.bbc.co.uk/sport/olympics/2012/schedule-results/boxing
> 
> Maybe these could be added to the schedule? I know that Amateur boxing is a totally different sport to professional boxing but we might get to see some future Richie Woodhall's, David Price's, Audley Harrison's & Amir Khan's and it's boxing at development stage. So, thought I could post this message for anyone whose interested in watching.


I've done a thread for the Olympic boxing schedule here mate - http://checkhookboxing.com/showthread.php?1447-London-2012-Olympic-Boxing-Schedule

Feel free to add anything to it if you like :good


----------



## davez

Roe said:


> I've done a thread for the Olympic boxing schedule here mate - http://checkhookboxing.com/showthread.php?1447-London-2012-Olympic-Boxing-Schedule
> 
> Feel free to add anything to it if you like :good


Cheers for the link and sorry for not noticing you had already created an olympics thread. I'm fairly new here (thanks to bunce mentioning the place) and a bit of a casual poster/forum viewer.


----------



## Roe

davez said:


> Cheers for the link and sorry for not noticing you had already created an olympics thread. I'm fairly new here (thanks to bunce mentioning the place) and a bit of a casual poster/forum viewer.


No worries. When the olympic boxing starts it'll be a good chance to get plenty of discussion on the games and hopefully get a few new people to the site as well.


----------



## 084

Today BBC1 at 4pm

My Life: Boxing Girls

About two 14 year old girls who box and why they do it 

:good


----------



## davez

few more for the schedule:

http://www.boxnation.com/boxing-matches/

11 August (BOX NATION)
Live from Bell Centre, Montreal, Quebec, Canada
IBF Super-Middleweight Championship Eliminator
Adonis Stevenson vs Don George

07 September (Box Nation)
Live from York Hall, Bethnal Green, London
Box Academy 3 - Tony Conquest vs. Iam Tims

http://www.boxnation.com/boxing-matches/
14 September (Box Nation)
Live from Wembley Arena, London
Groves tops packed British bill


----------



## Wallet

> BOXINGSCENE.COM: Will Grzegorz Proska's world title fight against Gennady Golovkin be on Sky television?
> 
> Hearn: "It should be, but I'm not sure if it will be live, it might be shown delayed on the Sunday morning."


Article Link - http://www.boxingscene.com/?m=show&opt=printable&id=55634#ixzz22OEzhFen
This is a legal waiver. By copying and using the material from this article, you agree to give full credit to BoxingScene.com or provide a link to the original article.


----------



## davez

Wallet said:


> Article Link - http://www.boxingscene.com/?m=show&opt=printable&id=55634#ixzz22OEzhFen
> This is a legal waiver. By copying and using the material from this article, you agree to give full credit to BoxingScene.com or provide a link to the original article.


That's quite a good article to read through but I think Mr. Hearn has definitely sold his soul to the devil and will be Sky tv's "YES" man - they say jump and he'll say yes how high! I don't really care about the politics of tv deals or the split of other promoters on Sky as in a way I sort of agree and back Eddie Hearn as he's wanting to deliver the best possible fights (which can only be good for us viewers).

I am a big fan of boxing be it mega fights, small US shows, British domestic fights, general mismatches or even amateurs... If boxing's on tv and I have access to the channel I will watch it regardless! We all have our fave fighters and promoters - I have to say I am not a big Matchroom/Eddie Hearn fan! but I'll still watch any of their shows as I'm a fan of the sport.

In other news Box Nation have announced... Billy Joe Saunders vs. Jarrod Fletcher September 14th


----------



## davez

Just a quick heads up, according to my Sky TV Guide we actually have some boxing on tv this weekend that isn't the olympics...

Saturday 4th August (ESPN) - 2:30pm
*Friday Night Fights: Mercito Gesta vs. Ty Barnett*
Delayed Coverage

Sunday 5th August 2012 (Premier Sports/Setanta Sports Ireland) - 3:00am
*Golden Boy Promotions present: Deontay Wilder vs. Kerston Manswell*
LIVE Coverage


----------



## Wallet

Cheers @davez


----------



## SniffMyBadger

Is Price Harrison on Boxnation?

Also, just out of interest, I've noticed a lot of old esb posters on here, what's the story with the mass exodus?


----------



## davez

SniffMyBadger said:


> Is Price Harrison on Boxnation?
> 
> Also, just out of interest, I've noticed a lot of old esb posters on here, what's the story with the mass exodus?


Price Harrison is on box nation 13th October. I used to be on ESB. And, the main reason I left there was because every time I logged in to post something and attempt to discuss boxing... there were always far too many negative people who would swear or just give the legitimate posters who wanted to discuss things abuse for no reason whatsoever. This forum however seems a bit more grown up so far and you can have a conversation with people and debate who beat who, talk about boxing, other sports etc... without the barrage of often uncalled for abuse. I was only on ESB for a few months. This place is better by miles, marathons and aeons.

Welcome to CHB!


----------



## SniffMyBadger

davez said:


> Price Harrison is on box nation 13th October. I used to be on ESB. And, the main reason I left there was because every time I logged in to post something and attempt to discuss boxing... there were always far too many negative people who would swear or just give the legitimate posters who wanted to discuss things abuse for no reason whatsoever. This forum however seems a bit more grown up so far and you can have a conversation with people and debate who beat who, talk about boxing, other sports etc... without the barrage of often uncalled for abuse. I was only on ESB for a few months. This place is better by miles, marathons and aeons.
> 
> Welcome to CHB!


I think you made the right decision, esb seems to have become full of morons lately. It does seem a lot more civilised here!:good


----------



## Bryn

Lucas Matthysse (31-2) vs Ajose Olusegun (30-0)
*Vacant WBC [email protected] belt - 12x3*

:lol:


----------



## Roe

Bryn said:


> Lucas Matthysse (31-2) vs Ajose Olusegun (30-0)
> *Vacant WBC [email protected] belt - 12x3*
> 
> :lol:


:lol:


----------



## Wallet

heh heh heh







BoxNation ‏@boxnationtv
Olympic Champion @NicolaAdams2012 is on the sofa with @bigdaddybunce tonight at 7.30! It's free to air for ALL Sky TV viewers on #BoxNation


----------



## Wallet

*Ringside: "How to Box"* - Sky Sports 2 tonight at 5:30pm (Repeated at 11pm)


----------



## davez

Some additional fights for the calendar (all of which are on Box Nation)

*15th September 2012*
Live from Stechert Arena, Bamberg, Bayern, Germany
IBF Cruiserweight Championship
Yoan Pablo Hernandez vs Troy Ross

*15th September 2012*
Live from MGM Grand, Las Vegas
The WBC World Light Middleweight Championship
Saul Alvarez vs Josesito Lopez

*29th September 2012*
Live from Sporthalle, Alsterdorf, Hamburg, Germany
The WBA World Heavyweight Championship
Alexander Povetkin vs Hasim Rahman

*27th October 2012*
Live from CSKA Stadium, Moscow, Russia
The WBA World Cruiserweight Championship
Denis Lebedev vs Guillermo Jones

Linkage to confirm: http://www.boxnation.com/boxing-matches/


----------



## Michael

edit


----------



## Wallet

Cheers @davez


----------



## Chatty

Wallet said:


> *Ringside: "How to Box"* - Sky Sports 2 tonight at 5:30pm (Repeated at 11pm)


Got round to watching this yesterday and it was a quality show. I wish there was a show that looked intio techniques and dietary etc every week.


----------



## Casual Benson's Unknown

Not sure if it's been discussed on here but what are the chances of either Sky or Boxnation picking up The Golovkin/Proksa card, the Ward - Dawson card and Martinez - Chavez?


----------



## Wallet

Unknown Poster said:


> Not sure if it's been discussed on here but what are the chances of either Sky or Boxnation picking up The Golovkin/Proksa card, the Ward - Dawson card and Martinez - Chavez?


Regarding Golovkin-Proksa: http://checkhookboxing.com/showthread.php?7-The-Boxing-on-UK-TV-Thread!&p=49284&viewfull=1#post49284

No idea on the other 2 yet.


----------



## tdw

Golovkin fight is 8.30am Sky Sports 2 on the Sunday morning. It is in Sky planner


----------



## Wallet

BoxNation ‏@boxnationtv
CONFIRMED: Sturm v Geale will be LIVE on #BoxNation September 1st! Full preview coming soon #boxing #LiveBoxing #boxnation #boxnationtv


----------



## Bryn

*BoxNation >*


----------



## tdw

Boxnation also say they have Garcia-Morales 2 October 20th


----------



## Ragnarok

Martinez V JCC jr , unfortunly is on crimetime no mention of the price yet but probably £14.95

Edit


----------



## Casual Benson's Unknown

Well atleast i'm not going to be frantically switching between channels at silly o'clock. Will download Martinez - Chavez the next morning. 

Damn I hope no one buys the fight.


----------



## Barlivia

Ragnarok said:


> Martinez V JCC jr , unfortunly is on crimetime no mention of the price yet but probably £14.95
> 
> Edit


NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :cry :cry


----------



## Nafflad26

I can't see crimetime charging £14.95 for Martinez v Chavez but then again I think that Top Rank/Bob Arum set the price of the PPV and crimetime just carry the fight.


----------



## Roe

Sky are showing Ward/Dawson -

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/240410889390538752


----------



## Casual Benson's Unknown

:ibutt:ibutt:ibutt


Well that's good news.


----------



## Bryn

Roe said:


> Sky are showing Ward/Dawson -
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/240410889390538752


:-(


----------



## Nafflad26

Sky showing Ward v Dawson live or delayed??


----------



## Roe

Bryn said:


> :-(


:think


----------



## Casual Benson's Unknown

Would have thought it would be live, doubt they'd bother to show it delayed.


----------



## Wallet

Nafflad26 said:


> Sky showing Ward v Dawson live or delayed??


Live.


----------



## Bryn

Roe said:


> :think


I don't have Sky Sports, but have BN. :-(


----------



## Wallet

@Bryn's not allowed to have Sky Sports because of his disgraceful credit rating.


----------



## Casual Benson's Unknown

Bryn has no credit rating, none.


----------



## Roe

Wallet said:


> @Bryn's not allowed to have Sky Sports because of his disgraceful credit rating.





Unknown Poster said:


> Bryn has no credit rating, none.


:lol:


----------



## Rezzer

According to the now boxing website the Martinez v Chavez fight is priced at a ridiculous £ 14.95 a full £5 more than a month's action on Boxnation. It's shameful - please do not buy . Make a stand no matter how small it seems.


----------



## Bryn

These allegations regarding my credit rating are completely unfounded.


----------



## tdw

Klitsckho-Charr is on Boxnation


----------



## tdw

But according to Bunce on Twitter 'there are some issues' about whether they will be showing Olusegun Saturday night


----------



## Nafflad26

Olusegan fight defo not on Boxnation as far as it currently stands but may reappear on the tv listings if a late deal is somehow agreed. Sky have the Bute fight on the 3rd of November delayed on the sunday morning.


----------



## Bryn

@Wallet

*Saturday September 7th~ (Boxnation)* 
*Main Event*
Tony Conquest (9-0) vs Ian Tims (9-1)
_WBO minor cruiserweight belt - 12x3_
--
*Live Undercard*
Lewis Pettitt (8-0) vs Ian Bailey (7-11)
_Vacant Southern Area featherweight title - 12x3_

:nono

Voted one star.


----------



## Wallet

Eat my shorts.


----------



## Chatty

Why has no one picked matthysee Olusegun up. Is it on any foreign channels


----------



## davez

Couple of extras on Eurosport channels

----------

Friday September 14th~ (Eurosport) 
8:00PM
Live Boxing: Timo Hoffmann vs Steffen Kretschmann (120min)

----------

Saturday September 15th~ (Eurosport 2)
23:30
Queensbury Boxing League (60min)

----------

Monday September 17th~ (Eurosport 2) 
10:00PM
Boxing - Queensbury Boxing League (60min)

----------

Thursday September 20th~ (Eurosport 2) 
10:00PM
Boxing - Queensbury Boxing League (60min)

----------

Friday September 21st~ (Eurosport) 
Live Boxing: Bigger's Better - Heavyweight Contest (120min)
*YES, I KNOW IT'S SHIT! but some people don't have the other channels*
----------

Friday September 21st~ (Eurosport 2)
Boxing - Queensbury Boxing League (60min)

----------


----------



## 084

Nice 1 @davez


----------



## Scotty

Does anyone know what time Bellew & Miranda should start making their way to the ring?:think


----------



## Wallet

http://www.worldboxingnews.net/2012/09/fightboxnation-schedule-september-131415.html :think


----------



## Bryn

Wallet said:


> http://www.worldboxingnews.net/2012/09/fightboxnation-schedule-september-131415.html :think


:think


----------



## Casual Benson's Unknown

:think


----------



## Wallet

Never mind. 

I thought it was a schedule of Boxnation fights, not just a schedule containing some Boxnation fights.


----------



## Bryn

:think


----------



## Casual Benson's Unknown

Bryn it was clearly cleared up in the post above yours, please can you stop posting that smiley or I will be forced to report you to the moderators, thanks.


----------



## Bryn

Unknown Poster said:


> Bryn it was clearly cleared up in the post above yours, please can you stop posting that smiley or I will be forced to report you to the moderators, thanks.


----------



## Gary Barlow

I use http://boxingschedule.boxingsociety.com/ to make my tv schedule great little site.


----------



## Rezzer

I really really hope I'm wrong but I've got a horrible feeling that the Hatton comeback to be announced on Friday will be on Primetime. It works for both parties - Primetime v popular fighter big potential ppv sales and Hatton TV outlet for his fighters plus big potential ppv sales.


----------



## Wickio

Rezzer said:


> I really really hope I'm wrong but I've got a horrible feeling that the Hatton comeback to be announced on Friday will be on Primetime. It works for both parties - Primetime v popular fighter big potential ppv sales and Hatton TV outlet for his fighters plus big potential ppv sales.


Can't see it but anything is possible I suppose. It would be horrific if it ended up happening.


----------



## Casual Benson's Unknown

It would be hilarious if after all this build up to Hatton's announcement if it was something shitty like a Eurosport deal or something


----------



## tdw

Rezzer said:


> I really really hope I'm wrong but I've got a horrible feeling that the Hatton comeback to be announced on Friday will be on Primetime. It works for both parties - Primetime v popular fighter big potential ppv sales and Hatton TV outlet for his fighters plus big potential ppv sales.


That would seem such a short term idea for Hatton because he can't build guys on Primetime but perhaps as part of a tie in with Channel 5?


----------



## davez

Think there's this one coming up on Eurosport

Friday 28th September 2012 (EUROSPORT)
Main Event
Alexander Alekseev vs. Agron Dzila

Live Undercard
Christian Hammer vs. Danny Williams


----------



## davez

I think people on here shouldn't really knock Eurosport as in my opinion that channel has always been very loyal to the grass roots level of sport of boxing over the years.

Sure, some of the events they show aren't as trendy or as instantly eye-catching as some of our UK based shows but Eurosport have always delivered us with boxing in some form or another! if like me you're a fan of the sport - you'll still watch even the rubbish events from parts of the world you never even knew existed. :lol:

Eurosport try to give viewers regular boxing and you can usually find something on the two channels a few times a week...

I'd like to see people on this forum not look down on tv channels (that aren't sky sports or box nation) and for @Wallet to list all events (regardless of channel) on the 1st page of this thread (not just his faves) as people need to know about these events and give them the choice to watch, record or avoid like the plague.

I have no problem listing any Eurosport events that I see in here and keeping a eye on the tv schedule. but can you please list them on the original post with the others?


----------



## Bryn

Good point, @davez . I've notified @Wallet that he must do this within the next 7 days or face a lengthy ban.


----------



## Wallet

I do try to list everything. Just not that Bigger's Shite garbage. @davez @Bryn @Buff Orpington


----------



## Chatty

Eurosport used to be quality back in the day. I remember watching loads of Morales, mayweather and Briggs fights on there.


----------



## Scotty

For the GBP card tonight on Showtime, Sho-Extreme starts at 1 am UK time for some undercard action and the main Quadruple header show starts at 2am UK time.

Top Rank will be streaming undercard action on their website until the PPV starts at 2am UK.


----------



## Roe

Mr.Gilfoid said:


> For the GBP card tonight on Showtime, Sho-Extreme starts at 1 am UK time for some undercard action and the main Quadruple header show starts at 2am UK time.
> 
> Top Rank will be streaming undercard action on their website until the PPV starts at 2am UK.


Cheers Scott :good


----------



## Wallet

Chris Eubank's 6 round “Special Feature” will be aired on Tuesday night (25th Sept) on Channel 5 from 12.35am.


----------



## Wallet

BOXNATION LIVE BROADCAST COMMENCES @ 19:00 HRS

Fight # 5 – 19:10 hrs
4 X 3 Minute Rounds Super-Featherweight Contest
MICHAEL ROBERTS vs. GAVIN REID

Fight # 6 – 19:30 hrs
6 X 3 Minute Rounds Lightweight Contest
BRADLEY SAUNDERS vs. IVAN GODOR

Fight # 7 – 20:00 hrs
6 X 3 Minute Rounds Cruiserweight Contest
STEPHEN SIMMONS vs. TAYAR MEHMED

Fight # 8 – 20:30 hrs
6 X 3 Minute Rounds Light-Middleweight Contest
JOHN THAIN vs. LEE NOBLE

Fight # 9 – 21:00 hrs
THE CELTIC SUPER-FEATHERWEIGHT CHAMPIONSHIP
10 X 3 Minute Rounds @ 130 lbs
JOHN SIMPSON vs. DAI DAVIES

Fight # 10 – 21:40 hrs
8 X 3 Minute Rounds Lightweight Contest
SCOTT HARRISON vs. TBA

Fight # 11 – MAIN EVENT – FOLLOW ON
THE WBO LIGHTWEIGHT CHAMPIONSHIP OF THE WORLD 
12 X 3 Minute Rounds @ 135 lbs
RICKY BURNS vs. KEVIN MITCHELL


--


Live @SkySportsBoxing from 9 with @Paul_Mccloskey, @KingKane11 a live float, then Frampton, then Martin Lindsay


----------



## Casual Benson's Unknown

So by the looks of that the 2 main events are very likely to clash. Damn


----------



## Hook!

WAR KEVIN


----------



## davez

----------

Friday October 5th~ (Eurosport 2)
Main Event
Live Boxing - Wayne Alwan-Arab vs Beka Sutidze (120min)

Gary Buckland (26-2) vs Stephen Foster Jr (30-3)
British super featherweight title - 12x3
------------------
Sunday October 7th - (Eurosport) 21:00
Boxing - Queensbury Boxing League: Epsom Downs (60min)
------------------


----------



## Lunny

What time will the Povetkin card start?


----------



## Bryn

Buckland and Foster Jr are fighting on Eurosport next weekend? :huh


----------



## Wallet

Bryn said:


> Buckland and Foster Jr are fighting on Eurosport next weekend? :huh


no


----------



## Bryn

Isn't that what @davez post says?


----------



## Wallet

Bryn said:


> Isn't that what @davez post says?


http://checkhookboxing.com/showthread.php?7-The-Boxing-on-UK-TV-Thread!&p=27&viewfull=1#post27


----------



## Bryn

Wallet said:


> http://checkhookboxing.com/showthread.php?7-The-Boxing-on-UK-TV-Thread!&p=27&viewfull=1#post27


:conf


----------



## Wallet

Buysangurov vs Konecny is on Boxnation this weekend.


----------



## Bryn

Wallet said:


> Buysangurov vs Konecny is on Boxnation this weekend.


 @Bryn Vs @SimonTemplar

WAR Konecny. :bbb


----------



## SimonTemplar

Bryn said:


> @Bryn Vs @SimonTemplar
> 
> WAR Konecny. :bbb


I'm afraid you're going to get caught up in a Chechen whirlwind here, @Bryn. You're going to bring your faintly ridiculous peekaboo style, and every time you peek I'm going to go boom. But fair play to you for taking me on.


----------



## Bryn

SimonTemplar said:


> I'm afraid you're going to get caught up in a Chechen whirlwind here, @Bryn . You're going to bring your faintly ridiculous peekaboo style, and every time you peek I'm going to go boom. But fair play to you for taking me on.


I'll remind you that my purpose for picking this fight was to take on something of a journeyman role - but I still feel that Konecny has the ability to win here. It's a close fight whichever way it goes. I'll be pleased to either go 0-1 or 1-0, one is just as likely as the other.


----------



## Roe

SimonTemplar said:


> You're going to bring your faintly ridiculous peekaboo style, and every time you peek I'm going to go boom


:rofl


----------



## SimonTemplar

Bryn said:


> I'll remind you that my purpose for picking this fight was to take on something of a journeyman role - but I still feel that Konecny has the ability to win here. It's a close fight whichever way it goes. I'll be pleased to either go 0-1 or 1-0, one is just as likely as the other.


The only thing that will be close is you to the canvas once I have added KO 21 to my cv. But it should be an entertaining one as Koncecny's style always makes for many 'will he, won't he' moments. A choice entirely in keeping with your desired journeyman role, if I might say so.


----------



## Rooq

according to Sky Planner, there is live boxing on Eurosport 2 8pm till 10pm on 5th October...Alwan-Arab Vs Sutidze


----------



## Rooq

Rooq said:


> according to Sky Planner, there is live boxing on Eurosport 2 8pm till 10pm on 5th October...Alwan-Arab Vs Sutidze


It looks like this got cancelled due to the overrunning Polish snooker


----------



## Casual Benson's Unknown

Any news on Rios-Alvarado being shown over here? Under a week to go and it would be a fucking travesty if a card this good isn't shown.


----------



## Bryn

Unknown Poster said:


> Any news on Rios-Alvarado being shown over here? Under a week to go and it would be a fucking travesty if a card this good isn't shown.


Not heard anything, other than that BN are trying to get it.


----------



## Casual Benson's Unknown

@Frank Warren, I will forgive your horrendous matchmaking of a certain Welshman if you get this fight on UK TV.


Thanks


----------



## Wallet

"BOXNATION MEETS MR 'LET'S GET READY2 RUMBLE' MICHAEL BUFFER THIS FRIDAY AT 7.30PM IN A SPECIAL INTERVIEW PROGRAMME HOSTED BY JIM ROSENTHAL."


----------



## Wallet

Exclusive to Betfred: FREE registration to BoxNation for Sky customers (Normally £10) using promo code: FREDOFFER


----------



## colinthfc

I was hoping for Donaire v Noshiaka either delayed on Sky Sunday morning, or through the night on Boxnation


----------



## tdw

colinthfc said:


> I was hoping for Donaire v Noshiaka either delayed on Sky Sunday morning, or through the night on Boxnation


On Facebook, Boxnation say they are still working on it


----------



## Bryn

tdw said:


> On Facebook, Boxnation say they are still working on it


:happy If they manage it I'll fudging love it.


----------



## colinthfc

colinthfc said:


> I was hoping for Donaire v Noshiaka either delayed on Sky Sunday morning, or through the night on Boxnation


Any updates folks?

It looks like my Sunday morning Sport will be the Korean F1


----------



## Bryn

colinthfc said:


> Any updates folks?
> 
> It looks like my Sunday morning Sport will be the Korean F1


No UK TV, sorry Col'. BN were "too late" apparently. :-(


----------



## Wallet

DAVID PRICE’S British and Commonwealth heavyweight title defence against Audley Harrison on Saturday October 13 will take place at 9.30pm.

Promoter Frank Maloney has shifted the fight forward to attract more television viewers and because of Sunday newspaper deadlines.

The fight had been due to take place at 11pm but after talks with BoxNation executives the ‘Battle of the Olympians’ will start early.


----------



## Hook!

cheers, helpful like


----------



## davez

*Saturday 3rd November 2012 (Sky Sports 1 & HD1 8.00pm) *
Prizefighter: The Light-Middleweights

*Saturday 8th December 2012 (Sky Sports 1 & HD1 8.00pm)*
Gavin Rees v TBA
Lee Purdy v Carson Jones
Darren Barker v Kerry Hope

*Saturday 15th December 2012 (Sky Sports)*
Amir Khan v Carlos Molina


----------



## davez

*Friday 19th October 2012 (Eurosport)*
8:00pm
Live Boxing: Bigger's Better 16 - Bulgaria

10:00pm
Queensbury Boxing League: Epsom Downs (60min)


----------



## tdw

Boxnation have added officially Huck-Arslan Nov 3rd, DeMarco-Broner Nov 17th, Guerrero-Berto Nov 24th, Flintoff debut Nov 30th and Cotto-Trout Dec 1st


----------



## Roe

tdw said:


> Boxnation have added officially Huck-Arslan Nov 3rd, DeMarco-Broner Nov 17th, Guerrero-Berto Nov 24th, Flintoff debut Nov 30th and Cotto-Trout Dec 1st


Very nice.


----------



## Bryn

tdw said:


> Boxnation have added officially Huck-Arslan Nov 3rd, DeMarco-Broner Nov 17th, Guerrero-Berto Nov 24th, Flintoff debut Nov 30th and Cotto-Trout Dec 1st


... And to think I nearly cancelled this afternoon.


----------



## BoxingAnalyst

@davez Where did you hear about Barker/Hope?


----------



## Casual Benson's Unknown

BoxingAnalyst said:


> @davez Where did you hear about Barker/Hope?


http://www.skysports.com/story/0,19528,12947,00.html


----------



## BoxingAnalyst

Unknown Poster said:


> http://www.skysports.com/story/0,19528,12947,00.html


:good


----------



## davez

BoxingAnalyst said:


> @davez Where did you hear about Barker/Hope?


It was on Sky Sports website earlier this evening - it's still there now - here's the page link: http://www.skysports.com/story/0,19528,12947,00.html


----------



## davez

November's looking quite busy and pretty decent. If anyone is thinking of getting rid of box nation you should always remember that the channel usually do deliver and are often seen adding in fights to the schedule fairly late. in my opinion the channel is well worth the £10 each month - especially if they can get 2 or 3 decent fight cards each month. I enjoy watching all fights they pick up even the shit ones.


----------



## tdw

Boxnation email says that Liam Walsh-Paul Truscott is on the Flintoff bill


----------



## Wallet

Will update the schedule tomorrow.


Tomorrow's running order:


Live on Sky Sports 8pm - 12x3 vacant British Super-Middleweight Championship
KENNY ANDERSON (11st 12lbs 13oz) v ROBIN REID (11st 12lbs 12oz) 

12x3 Final Eliminator for IBF Bantamweight World Championship 
JAMIE McDONNELL (8st 5lbs 12oz) v DARWIN ZAMORA (8st 5lbs) 

12x3 mins Final Eliminator for IBF Welterweight World Championship
KELL BROOK (10st 6lbs) v HECTOR SALDIVIA (10st 6lbs 8oz)


----------



## JamieC

not sure if this is post worthy, but did anybody see richard towers on twitter ask steve bunce (in all seriousness) if he knew if there were any streams for boxnation card they are showing tonight? :lol:


----------



## Bryn

JamieC said:


> not sure if this is post worthy, but did anybody see richard towers on twitter ask steve bunce (in all seriousness) if he knew if there were any streams for boxnation card they are showing tonight? :lol:


What a legend.


----------



## Wallet

Should be up to date now. :good


----------



## Bryn

What sort of price do you think I'll be able to get on Witter?


----------



## Wallet

Bryn said:


> What sort of price do you think I'll be able to get on Witter?


I reckon they'll go around 1/3 Gavin, 9/4 Witter.


----------



## Bryn

Cheers mate. I reckon Witter will be worth a punt at that price.


----------



## tdw

Vazquez-Quintero fight on Saturday has been picked up by Boxnation. If only they could do a deal with Top Rank


----------



## kingkodi

Anyone know what time the ring walk is tonight for Funtime v Quitter?


----------



## Bryn

kingcobra said:


> Anyone know what time the ring walk is tonight for Funtime v Quitter?


You'll be waiting around a while, put it that way.


----------



## kingkodi

Bollox - thanks Bryn :good


----------



## Bryn

:good It'll be worth the wait dude.


----------



## davez

Another one for the list:
======
Friday 2nd November ~ (EUROSPORT)
*Main Event*
Marcos Nader vs. Roberto Santos

*Live Undercard*
??

=====


----------



## davez

Ringside's Mike Tyson Special. Live on Sky Sports 2 + 2HD, Thursday 15th November at 7pm


----------



## Wallet

Wallet said:


> I reckon they'll go around 1/3 Gavin, 9/4 Witter.


 @Bryn

Betfred opened at 2/7 Gavin, 5/2 Witter.

That wasn't a bad guess.

Odds have drifted a bit for Witter, you can get 4/1 with StanJames now.


----------



## Bryn

Wallet said:


> @Bryn
> 
> Betfred opened at 2/7 Gavin, 5/2 Witter.
> 
> That wasn't a bad guess.
> 
> Odds have drifted a bit for Witter, you can get 4/1 with StanJames now.


Nice one dude. :good

You fancying Witter at that price? Frankie hasn't fought in ages and Witter has something left, if not a lot. I think too much has been made of the Woodhouse fight. Gavin hasn't really put a foot wrong so far, even if he hasn't exactly been facing great opposition.


----------



## Wallet

Bryn said:


> Nice one dude. :good
> 
> You fancying Witter at that price? Frankie hasn't fought in ages and Witter has something left, if not a lot. I think too much has been made of the Woodhouse fight. Gavin hasn't really put a foot wrong so far, even if he hasn't exactly been facing great opposition.


I haven't seen the Lynes fight so it's difficult for me to gauge where Witter is at right now. I wouldn't have given him much chance at all before that.


----------



## tdw

Wlad Klitsckho-Wach is on ESPN UK. Bit of a shocker!


----------



## Roe

tdw said:


> Wlad Klitsckho-Wach is on ESPN UK. Bit of a shocker!


Nice one.


----------



## Ilesey

tdw said:


> Wlad Klitsckho-Wach is on ESPN UK. Bit of a shocker!


lol wut? :lol:


----------



## davez

Awesome! and a total surprise 

After the way they treat us boxing fans over here with the often shoddy and unreliable broadcasts of the "Friday Night Fights" series, this seems a bit weird for ESPN UK to be bidding for and picking up a "big fight" like this one is. It might just be a one off? but maybe this is the start of something? and maybe we will see boxing more regularly on the channel? 

Let's be honest this channel has some excess money to throw at boxing now since losing 2 of it's big 4 American sports tv deals with the NFL & NHL.


----------



## davez

Another for the schedule... just announced...

*Sunday 4th November (PREMIER SPORTS) 2:00am*
http://boxrec.com/show_display.php?show_id=657444

Main Event:
Fernando Guerrero vs. Juan Carlos Candelo

Live Undercard:
J'Leon Love vs. Tyrone Selders


----------



## 084

wallet @Jay

you guys thought about making this into a android and iphone app :think reckon it could take off quite well plus get some advertising on it for this site


----------



## tdw

Bunce Hour just listed Denton Vassell-Ronnie Heffron for November 30th on the Flintoff bill. Really like that fight

So that night Boxnation have Price-Skelton, Hamilton-Williams, McDermott-Whyte, Vassell-Heffron and the Flintoff debut all that night


----------



## Wallet

tdw said:


> Bunce Hour just listed Denton Vassell-Ronnie Heffron for November 30th on the Flintoff bill. Really like that fight
> 
> So that night Boxnation have Price-Skelton, Hamilton-Williams, McDermott-Whyte, Vassell-Heffron and the Flintoff debut all that night


Nice one. I read that Stephen Ormond is going to be on the undercard too.


----------



## Lunny

If you watch Eastenders closely you might get a glimpse of a Marciano-Walcott painting in the Queen Vic. It's on weekdays except for Wednesday at either 7.30 or 8pm.


----------



## Wallet

Lunny said:


> If you watch Eastenders closely you might get a glimpse of a Marciano-Walcott painting in the Queen Vic. It's on weekdays except for Wednesday at either 7.30 or 8pm.


Shall I add that to the schedule?


----------



## Lunny

Wallet said:


> Shall I add that to the schedule?


Yes


----------



## Roe

Lunny said:


> If you watch Eastenders closely you might get a glimpse of a Marciano-Walcott painting in the Queen Vic. It's on weekdays except for Wednesday at either 7.30 or 8pm.





Wallet said:


> Shall I add that to the schedule?





Lunny said:


> Yes


:lol:


----------



## davez

Everyone's favourite boxing show returns :good Aye right then! :lol
=============================
Friday 16th November (EUROSPORT)
--------------------------------------
8:00pm
Live Boxing: Bigger's Better 17 Poland 
Heavyweight Contest (120min)
--------------------------------------


and then we have...
==============================
Saturday 17th November (EUROSPORT)
---------------------------------------
7:30pm
Queensbury Boxing League
---------------------------------------

That's all we have for boxing on Eurosport, I might as well have not bothered but still maybe some people will find it useful? 

===============================
December 1st (CHANNEL 5)
----------------------------------------
9:00pm
Tyson Fury vs. TBA
----------------------------------------


----------



## Rooq

has any channel picked up WSB this new season? i'd of thought at least Boxnation would pick this up with maybe an outside chance of the BBC showing highlights given the amateur boxing/olympics connection

edit: looks like it might just be shown on the WSB youtube channel;



> Worldseriesboxingtv.com is the WSB's official live internet channel for the world's best professional boxing league. World Series of Boxing competition will be broadcasted live via YouTube allowing boxing fans to have access to live matches or WSB past events from anywhere around the globe, following their favourite team or boxer. WSB wishes to make its events available to the widest possible audience as it is our fans who determine our success. In addition to the live events, this site will bring to you, news, promotional videos, archive footage, interviews and much more. WSB TV -- Revolutionizing World Boxing.


----------



## davez

Rooq said:


> has any channel picked up WSB this new season? i'd of thought at least Boxnation would pick this up with maybe an outside chance of the BBC showing highlights given the amateur boxing/olympics connection


Well. I know that Steve Bunce, Steve Lillis & Ron the Bodeyman have been talking with great interest about this WSB thing in the past few weeks. so perhaps boxnation will pick it up? Sky's "Ringside" team have also mentioned it but not with as much interest as box nation's team.

I'd certainly watch it if it was on tv. if it is on tv then I think Boxnation looks like being the only channel who would ever get this WSB thing as I can't really see the casual sky sports boxing fan watching or being interested in what is effectively an amateur or semi-pro level type of tournament.


----------



## Rooq

davez said:


> Well. I know that Steve Bunce, Steve Lillis & Ron the Bodeyman have been talking with great interest about this WSB thing in the past few weeks. so perhaps boxnation will pick it up? Sky's "Ringside" team have also mentioned it but not with as much interest as box nation's team.
> 
> I'd certainly watch it if it was on tv. if it is on tv then I think Boxnation looks like being the only channel who would ever get this WSB thing a*s I can't really see the casual sky sports boxing fan watching or being interested in what is effectively an amateur or semi-pro level type of tournament*.


i think the new british franchise will attract some of these casual fans. 1) there will be british medal-winners on the team from the last olympics, and 2) a fair number of their viewers will want to support a "british" team, whatever the sport.


----------



## tdw

Cleverly is on at 1am


----------



## Lunny

Know what time the Boxnation card starts? @Wallet


----------



## Wallet

Lunny said:


> Know what time the Boxnation card starts? @Wallet


12:55am.


----------



## Lunny

Ta


----------



## Wallet

Same night as Pac-Marquez 4.


----------



## davez

Wallet said:


> Same night as Pac-Marquez 4.


Do you know if this is a FREE TO AIR event or will we have to pay to watch this one?

EDIT: just saw it's FREE TO AIR - not bad at all me likey FREEBIE EVENTS


----------



## davez

WORLD SERIES OF BOXING will be LIVE on YouTube Friday night/Saturday Morning:
http://www.youtube.com/user/WorldSeriesBoxing/featured?v=74ltfV4GKak


----------



## EnglishWay

davez said:


> WORLD SERIES OF BOXING will be LIVE on YouTube Friday night/Saturday Morning:
> http://www.youtube.com/user/WorldSeriesBoxing/featured?v=74ltfV4GKak


was wondering about this.


----------



## tdw

Rick Godding is apparently on ESPN tonight at 11.30pm


----------



## Wallet

tdw said:


> Rick Godding is apparently on ESPN tonight at 11.30pm


A replay of his fight with Rafal Jackiewicz from the Klitschko undercard last week, I'm assuming.


----------



## tdw

Wallet said:


> A replay of his fight with Rafal Jackiewicz from the Klitschko undercard last week, I'm assuming.


Yeah, meant to make that clearer!


----------



## davez

--

Monday November 19th~ (Box Nation) 7:30pm

Bunce's Boxing Hour

some fat guy we all love and some loathe in a suit with a slightly reseeding hairline talks to random boxing 
people we haven't even heard of on the phone and invites the odd guest into the studio to discuss the 
latest boxing news and events on box nation.

--

Monday November 19th~ (Primetime) 9:00pm

The Fight Show 

Spencer Oliver is joined by studio guests to discuss the latest boxing news and events
this show is FREE TO WATCH although they will try to flog you some £15.00 
PPV shows coming up on Primetime.

--

Tuesday November 20th~ (Eurosport) 8:45pm

Queensbury Boxing League: Double Bill 

The night features title showdowns, and a number of final title eliminators. 
Featuring a bunch of lower level professional and amateur boxers from well established
boxing gyms around britain as they compete to win the league.

--

Thursday November 22nd~ (Sky Sports 1) 6:00pm

Ringside

Johnny Nelson and Adam Smith are joined by Studio guests to reflect and preview
sky sports boxing events. Although Ed Robinson gives us a superb round up of the
latest boxing news from most things not on sky to keep us upto date with what's 
going on in the sport of boxing.

--

Thursday November 22nd~ (Sky 1) 9:00pm

Flintoff: From Lord's To The Ring 

Documentary charting the progress of England Cricket star Freddie Flintoff's 
attempt at starting a new boxing career.

Part 1/3 

--


----------



## Bryn

@davez :good

Appreciate your input.


----------



## davez

Wednesday 21st November~ Box Nation
6:30pm

Manny Steward Tribute


----------



## Wallet

Good work. @davez


----------



## Michael300

davez said:


> --
> 
> Monday November 19th~ (Box Nation) 7:30pm
> _
> *Bunce's Boxing Hour
> 
> some fat guy we all love and some loathe in a suit with a slightly reseeding hairline talks to random boxing
> people we haven't even heard of on the phone and invites the odd guest into the studio to discuss the
> latest boxing news and events on box nation.*--_
> Monday November 19th~ (Primetime) 9:00pm
> 
> The Fight Show
> 
> Spencer Oliver is joined by studio guests to discuss the latest boxing news and events
> this show is FREE TO WATCH although they will try to flog you some £15.00
> PPV shows coming up on Primetime.
> 
> --
> 
> Tuesday November 20th~ (Eurosport) 8:45pm
> 
> Queensbury Boxing League: Double Bill
> 
> The night features title showdowns, and a number of final title eliminators.
> Featuring a bunch of lower level professional and amateur boxers from well established
> boxing gyms around britain as they compete to win the league.
> 
> --
> 
> Thursday November 22nd~ (Sky Sports 1) 6:00pm
> 
> Ringside
> 
> Johnny Nelson and Adam Smith are joined by Studio guests to reflect and preview
> sky sports boxing events. Although Ed Robinson gives us a superb round up of the
> latest boxing news from most things not on sky to keep us upto date with what's
> going on in the sport of boxing.
> 
> --
> 
> Thursday November 22nd~ (Sky 1) 9:00pm
> 
> Flintoff: From Lord's To The Ring
> 
> Documentary charting the progress of England Cricket star Freddie Flintoff's
> attempt at starting a new boxing career.
> 
> Part 1/3
> 
> --


:rofl Is that the description from the Boxnation site?!


----------



## Lilo

Looks likely that the Hatton Hong Kong card will be on Eurosport. Its on Eurosport in Australia so make of that what you will.


----------



## Black_Rainbows

Crimetime are advertising Manny Pac vs Marquez 4.


----------



## Ilesey

Black_Rainbows said:


> Crimetime are advertising Manny Pac vs Marquez 4.


I saw that!
Sneaky bastardos. :fire


----------



## tdw

ESPN are apparently showing some WSB

http://www.espn.co.uk/boxing/sport/story/180142.html


----------



## Wallet




----------



## tdw

Kessler-Magee is on Sky

WSB on ESPN Friday at 11.45pm


----------



## davez

The World Series Of Boxing is now a permanent fixture on ESPN 
in addition to being streamed LIVE on YouTube from 7:00pm

The next two Friday nights on ESPN at 11:45pm British Lionhearts will feature (in delayed coverage) against Khazakstan & Germany.


----------



## Lunny

Wallet said:


>


It says it's at 10pm, when's the undercard start then?


----------



## Roe

That poster was for the documentary program. They showed it the other day at 10pm. Undercard starts at 7 tonight


----------



## Roe

7pm - Program start.
7:10 - Gary Buckland vs Stephen Foster Jr
8:10 - Scott Quigg vs Rendall Munroe
9:10 - Martin Murray vs Jorge Navarro
10:10 - Ricky Hatton vs Vyacheslav Senchenko

Apparently.


----------



## Guest

Anyone else getting a technical fault message when they put primetime on now ?


----------



## Bryn

Lion heart said:


> Anyone else getting a technical fault message when they put primetime on now ?


:-( Did you take your viewing card out?


----------



## Guest

Bryn said:


> :-( Did you take your viewing card out?


Sorted it now, i had to pull the plug out of the back of the sky box and reboot it


----------



## Bryn

Lion heart said:


> Sorted it now, i had to pull the plug out of the back of the sky box and reboot it


 @venusdiablo


----------



## Wallet




----------



## Roe

WAR Groves.


----------



## Roe

BoxNation @boxnationtv
FRIDAY FIGHT TIMES #BoxNation starts at 6.45pm, @DavidPrice_1 is due at 9.30pm and @flintoff11 straight after Price! #boxing #flintoffboxing


----------



## Wallet

Pay per view TV channel Primetime has apologised after hundreds of customers were unable to watch Ricky Hatton's comeback fight after the channel suffered 'technical issues.'

People who tried to order the fight between the peak times of 7.10pm and 9.50pm on Saturday were unable to do so and say they were left trying to go through the automated system before being cut off.

Other customers complained of being faced with a blank blue screen having paid £14.95 to watch the event and have told BBC Radio 4's You and Yours programme they've had trouble speaking to anyone from the company.

Primetime has said it will deal with each complaint on an individual basis and will refund any paying customers who were unable to watch the fight.

It's not the first time Primetime or other pay TV platforms have had problems. In 2009 the channel had major issues during its broadcast of Carl Froch vs Andre Dirrell. Sky Box office and Frank Warren's Box Nation have also suffered similar issues.

Primetime says a technical fault meant it was unable to process orders and it couldn't handle the volume of calls which followed. It denies being understaffed on the night.

Adam Taylor, Head of Sales and Customer Services for Portland TV, which owns Primetime, said: "This fight was retailed on the largest number of outlets we've ever used so it was only Sky customers who may have had problems".

"At the moment we've experienced 700 complaints which we are working to resolve. Customers who we didn't send a signal to would not have been charged."

"We had our largest ever customer operations service on for this event and we will be hoping to get all complaints resolved by the end of this week".

http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/20525302


----------



## Wickio

Venus Diablo must answer for this. :-(


----------



## Roe

Beats Sky apologising when thousands of customers were *able* to watch Haye vs Harrison.


----------



## Bryn

So, if you ordered and watched the fight make sure you ring Crimetime and claim you didn't for a full refund. :smoke


----------



## tdw

Friday line up:-

The Full Running Order

6.50pm - Joe Selkirk v TBA

7.35pm - Steve Williams v Kirk Goodings (Vacant British Light-Welter)

8.30pm - Denton Vassell v Ronnie Heffron (Commonwealth Welter)

9.35pm - David Price v Matt Skelton (British & Common Heavyweight)

10.15pm - Bradley Saunders v Peter McDonagh

10.30pm onwards - Freddie Flintoff v Richard Dawson


----------



## Roe

:lol:


----------



## davez

Roe said:


> :lol:


give it time and it might very well be! If you think about it literally though box nation has probably showed more champions than any other channel so they're allowed to run with that tagline in my book. but having title-less and bout-less freddie flintoff is a wrong move on that pic - unless they're gonna market him into a british, commonwealth, european, world route. 

And, to be a channel of champions you need to have great production - they're improving on that front but still some way off other channels. 
I like the channel a lot but they're marketing taglines are a bit lame at times.


----------



## Roe

Oh there the channel of champions no doubt. They've probably shown more "championship" fights in the last year that they've been around than HBO have in 30 years.


----------



## BoxingAnalyst

Roe said:


> :lol:


:rofl


----------



## kingkodi

I'm sure there's a good reason for this but why is Saturday's Channel 5 card not in the listings on the first page of this thread?


----------



## Bryn

kingcobra said:


> I'm sure there's a good reason for this but why is Saturday's Channel 5 card not in the listings on the first page of this thread?


 @Wallet contracted a virus and failed to survive a reboot. He's currently being rebuilt with the latest version of firmware (BrumOS 6.5) and will be back to update the thread shortly.

Thank you for your patience.


----------



## Bryn

*Saturday December 1st ~ 9:00pm (**[URL="http://boxrec.com/show_display.php?show_id=656701"]Channel 5)* 
*Main Event*
Tyson Fury(19-0) vs Kevin 'Safety Pin' Johnson (28-2)
_WBC Semi-Final Eliminator- 12x3_
--
*Televised Undercard*
Chris Eubank Jr (7-0) vs Bradley Pryce (33-11)
_Non-title Middleweight bout - 8x3_ ?

@Wallet ​


----------



## Roe

Bryn said:


> *Televised Undercard*
> Chris Eubank Jr (7-0) vs Bradley Pryce (33-11)
> _Non-title Middleweight bout - 8x3_ ?


:huh


----------



## Bryn

Roe said:


> :huh


What's up?


----------



## Roe

Bryn said:


> What's up?


I hadn't seen that anywhere. Thought you made it up :lol: but I'll let you off. Fair shout that's not a bad opponent as such late notice.


----------



## Wickio

Bryn said:


> Tyson Fury(19-0) vs Kevin *'Safety Pin'* Johnson (28-2)
> _WBC Semi-Final Eliminator- 12x3_


:lol:


----------



## Bryn

Pryce will actually test Eubank, I'm quite looking forward to seeing how he handles him. It's the only opponent he's faced that I know anything about, although I'm definitely not a fan of Pryce.


----------



## kingkodi

Yeah, Pryce is a good test. Really looking forward to the card now. Lol at your post RE : Wallet Bryn. Hope he get's well soon ..... the malingering fucker.


----------



## Bryn

kingcobra said:


> Yeah, Pryce is a good test. Really looking forward to the card now. Lol at your post RE : Wallet Bryn. *Hope he get's well soon ..... the malingering fucker.*


:lol:


----------



## SimonTemplar

Bryn said:


> Pryce will actually test Eubank, I'm quite looking forward to seeing how he handles him. It's the only opponent he's faced that I know anything about, although I'm definitely not a fan of Pryce.


Unfortunately these days Pryce fights as though he's about 50, so while he is Eubank's best opponent, it's still not much of a test in 2012, unfortunately. I don't feel as though we'll learn much.


----------



## Wallet

I'm like Bender from Futurama. I need beer to operare. 

After over a month dry I started to malfunction.

Thankfully I'm on top of the situation now.


----------



## Wallet

Premier Sports
The rematch of Tomasz Adamek vs. Steve Cunningham will be on Premier, Dec 23rd.


----------



## Bryn

Wallet said:


> I'm like Bender from Futurama. I need beer to operare.
> 
> After over a month dry I started to malfunction.
> 
> Thankfully I'm on top of the situation now.


You forgot something....


----------



## Wallet

Bryn said:


> You forgot something....


:conf


----------



## Lunny

"Kevin 'Safety Pin' Johnson" :rofl:rofl:rofl


----------



## BoxingAnalyst

Lunny said:


> "Kevin 'Safety Pin' Johnson" :rofl:rofl:rofl


:rofl


----------



## Bryn

Wickio said:


> :lol:





Lunny said:


> "Kevin 'Safety Pin' Johnson" :rofl:rofl:rofl





BoxingAnalyst said:


> :rofl


Thank you, I'm here all week. Try the veal etc.


----------



## Wallet

Changed the OP because that mong over on ESB Nafflad (aka hammers571, starmatthew) had the bright idea to copy+paste my thread and claim it as his own.


----------



## Bryn

Wallet said:


> Changed the OP because that mong over on ESB Nafflad (aka hammers571, starmatthew) had the bright idea to copy+paste my thread and claim it as his own.


:good Good idea.

What's the odds that he copies the image and covers up the logos?


----------



## Jay

Wallet said:


> I'm like Bender from Futurama. I need beer to *operare*.
> 
> After over a month dry I started to malfunction.
> 
> Thankfully I'm on top of the situation now.


*operate


----------



## Wallet

Jay said:


> *operate


Exactly.


----------



## sg-85

Gents, so whats the deal gonna be with this thread then? Are we gonna have to D.I.Y? Hope not.


----------



## Jay

sg-85 said:


> Gents, so whats the deal gonna be with this thread then? Are we gonna have to D.I.Y? Hope not.


 @Wallet :think


----------



## Barlivia

Wallet said:


> Changed the OP because that mong over on ESB Nafflad (aka hammers571, starmatthew) had the bright idea to copy+paste my thread and claim it as his own.


His own tv channel didn't take off so he's got his own tv thread now.... Next best thing I guess :jjj


----------



## Wallet

sg-85 said:


> Gents, so whats the deal gonna be with this thread then? Are we gonna have to D.I.Y? Hope not.


How do you mean?

I'll still be doing the schedule. It will just be as pictures, not in text form. Should look better this way.



Barlivia said:


> His own tv channel didn't take off so he's got his own tv thread now.... Next best thing I guess :jjj


:lol:


----------



## sg-85

Wallet said:


> How do you mean?
> 
> I'll still be doing the schedule. It will just be as pictures, not in text form. Should look better this way.


Oh right, shitty work pc only showed as a red x, only just spotted the change. Nice one, keep up the good work.


----------



## Lilo

@Wallet

Eurosport confirmed for the Hatton HK card (Browne-Towers etc)

Slightly delayed coverage 7pm Tues 11th Dec. It actually takes place on around 11am/noon UK time.


----------



## tdw

Arthur Abraham fight is on Boxnation


----------



## tdw

Lilo said:


> @Wallet
> 
> Eurosport confirmed for the Hatton HK card (Browne-Towers etc)
> 
> Slightly delayed coverage 7pm Tues 11th Dec. It actually takes place on around 11am/noon UK time.


Thanks for this. Just skipped ahead on my TV guide to make sure I record it and they are showing Hatton-Senchenko straight after it


----------



## Indigo Pab

The new layout thing is the shit @Wallet, great work lad. "_Mad props_" to you.

:clap:


----------



## Wallet

Pabby said:


> The new layout thing is the shit @Wallet, great work lad. "_Mad props_" to you.
> 
> :clap:


Thanks. :good


----------



## Wickio

Is Chris Eubank Jr definitely out again this weekend then?


----------



## tdw

Donaire-Arce and Gutneckt-Braehmer both on Boxnation


----------



## Hook!

heroic


----------



## kingkodi

Great job on the first page Wallet -awesome thread!! Great lineup of cards too....must be xmas!


----------



## davez

Yeah I'll echo that fantastic job on the first page Wallet - it looks bloody good!


----------



## davez

also announced: 

--
Sunday December 9th- (Premier Sports) 2:00am 

Luis Ramos Jr vs. Ricardo Williams Jr
--


----------



## Wallet

Cheers @davez, will get that added soon.

Schedule for the free Primetime show on Saturday:

5.40 pm Leon Senior v Bartlomiej Grafka 
6.15 pm Philip Bowes (4-0) v Stanislav Nenkov (3-0)
6.50 pm Michael Devine v Kristian Dochev
7.30 pm Tyler Goodjohn v Swlwester Walczak
8.10 pm Joe Mullender (2-0) v Samet Hyusenov (2-0)
8.50 pm Lee Markham v Diego Burton
9.30 pm Ian Lewison v Dorian Darch
10.15pm Kris Agyei Dua v Nathan Graham


----------



## Bryn

Just noticed the front has changed again, excellent work. Looks amazing.


----------



## Roe

Brilliant stuff.


----------



## Hook!

looks very good doesn't it


----------



## davez

http://tv.espn.co.uk/gb/espl/espn-news-updates/espn-news/ebu-bantamweight-title-fight/



> from ESPN ARTICLE:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Friday 14th December 2012 - EBU Bantamweight Title Fight - Lee Haskins v Stephane Jamoye - Live @ 10:00pm
> 
> The EBU Bantamweight title is on the line as ESPN broadcasts live and exclusive coverage of Britain's Lee Haskins defence of his belt against Belgian challenger Stephane Jamoye. The fight, which takes place in Herstal, Belgium, will be Bristolian Haskins' first bout since defeating fellow Brit Stuart Hall to secure the vacant championship in July this year. Haskins boasts a 22-2 record, with 10 of his fights coming via knockout - he gives up an inch in height to Jamoye, who is also six years younger at 23 years old. Despite his youth, Jamoye has a similar fight record to Haskins: 23 wins and just three losses, with 13 knockouts. The bout adds to ESPN's exclusive coverage of the British Lionhearts' fights in the World Series of Boxing.


----------



## Wallet

Interesting. Cheers @davez.


----------



## Roe

Nice one. War Haskins :bbb


----------



## davez

Don't forget that the World Series Of Boxing bout between Astana Arlans Kazakhstan vs. British Lionhearts is LIVE on ESPN tomorrow afternoon (Saturday 8th December) at 2:30pm with a repeat being shown later in the evening at 10:00pm.


----------



## Wallet

Kessler-Magee expected to be around 10:45.


----------



## Wallet

We're looking at 5am for the Pac-Marquez fight tonight.


Carson Jones vs Dean Byrne is on at the moment, so we won't see that one live.


----------



## Nyanners :sad5

Lee Haskins, slick and white.


----------



## Wallet

Loaded Managing Director Ray Kidd said: "loaded TV will soon be known as the new home of boxing" :happy


----------



## Roe

Wallet said:


> Loaded Managing Director Ray Kidd said: "loaded TV will soon be known as the new home of boxing" :happy


Boxing has more homes than George Foreman's got kids.


----------



## Barlivia

What sky channel number is loaded tv?


----------



## Wallet

Barlivia said:


> What sky channel number is loaded tv?


200.

It's currently called "Controversial TV".


----------



## Jenna

You forgot Jean Pascal's return on Wealth TV


----------



## Wallet

Jenna said:


> You forgot Jean Pascal's return on Wealth TV


You forgot that it's UK TV only.


----------



## Roe

Jenna said:


> You forgot Jean Pascal's return on Wealth TV


".. on *UK* tv"


----------



## Roe




----------



## davez

for tonight's boxing we have:

Bigger's Better King 2012 on Eurosport at 8:00pm - 10:00pm

Frank Maloney event on Loaded TV (Sky Channel 200) tonight at 9:30pm - 10:30pm

Lee Haskins vs Stephane Jamoye on ESPN at 10:00pm - 11:00pm

World Series Of Boxing: British Lionhearts vs. German Eagles is on ESPN at 11:00pm - 01:30am


----------



## Wallet

davez said:


> Frank Maloney event on Loaded TV (Sky Channel 200) tonight at 9:30pm - 10:30pm


Disappointing that they're giving it such a small slot.


----------



## Wallet

"Skeete-Symonds (7.10pm), Buglioni-Healy (8pm), O'Meara-Smith (8.35pm), Saunders-Blackwell (9.40pm), Groves-Johnson (10.45pm)"

"Then over to Germany for Culcay, Masternak and Abraham, then I believe we're showing Conquest from ExCel, then Donaire-Arce!"


----------



## Roe

So they're trying to say the Abraham card won't start til nearly midnight? I guess they'll just show on delay


----------



## tdw

Wallet said:


> Disappointing that they're giving it such a small slot.


Saw a Maloney interview and he said that is just because they picked this up at the last minute. In future they will have a bigger slot. He also said tonights undercard will be recorded and shown in the future (I think he said next week)


----------



## Bryn

Wallet said:


> Disappointing that they're giving it such a small slot.


They really couldn't find any more time in the schedule. I mean, they've had to sandwich it between Teleshopping and, err, Teleshopping.


----------



## EnglishWay

the final of bigger is better tonight??


----------



## Wallet

9 shows a year, and a magazine show on Loaded, says Frank Maloney.


----------



## Wallet

"We're on air at 2am! 1st up is a cracking Bantamweight world title fight between Leo Santa Cruz & Alberto Guevara!"

"Khan will be in the ring at 410 earliest, depends on undercard fights. Likely between 430 & 5am!"


----------



## Wallet

Donaire and Arce set for about 3:15am.


----------



## davez

================================
Saturday 19th January 2013 -(Sky Sports)
================================
Yafai & The Prizefighter Welterweights III
-----------------------------------------
Kal Yafai headlines in his hometown 
+ 
The Prizefighter Welterweights Tournament
------------------------------------------

================================
Saturday 9th February 2013 -(Sky Sports)
================================
Unfinished Business:
-----------------------------------------
Carl Frampton vs. Kiko Martinez
-----------------------------------------


----------



## Wallet

Cunningham card runs from 2am-4am tonight on Premier Sports.


----------



## Ilesey

I thought it was on at 9pm? :conf


----------



## EnglishWay

:booth


----------



## Lunny

@Wallet, it's starting at 9pm apparently.


----------



## Roe

Wallet said:


> Cunningham card runs from 2am-4am tonight on Premier Sports.


:O @Wallet is broken!


----------



## Wallet

:conf


----------



## Bryn

@Wallet's NTP Server underwent an unscheduled reboot and as a result it failed over to our resilient server in the far east, therefore his system time is all over the place. We are working to correct this issue, thank you for your patience.


----------



## Roe

Did you stay up late for the Cunningham fight last night, Wallace?


----------



## Wallet

Roe said:


> Did you stay up late for the Cunningham fight last night, Wallace?


I completely forgot about it to be honest. In my drunken state I was happy watching Peep Show reruns on Dave.

In my defence, I looked on the listings and saw the fight on at 2am-4am. With it being a yank card I assumed that was it.


----------



## Wallet

Boxnation now breaking even according to Warren.


----------



## davez

http://www.boxnation.com/boxing-matches/


----------



## davez

Box Nation

18Jan
Live from Walsall Town Hall, West Midlands

MAIN EVENT:
The British Welterweight Championship
Frankie Gavin vs Jason Welborn

Undercard:
The Vacant British & Commonwealth Lightweight Championships
Martin Gethin vs Ben Murphy

The Vacant Midlands Area Cruiserweight Championship
Chris Keane vs Shane McPhilbin
=================================================================
26Jan(On Air At 2am)
Live from Los Angeles, California, USA

MAIN EVENT:
The Interim WBC World Light-Welterweight Championship
Lucas Martin Matthysse vs Hank Lundy

Undercard:
Selcuk Aydin vs Jesus Soto Karass
=================================================================
02Feb
Live from Max Schmeling Halle, Prenzlauer Berg, Berlin, Germany

MAIN EVENT:
The EBU Light-Heavyweight Championship
Eduard Gutknecht vs Juergen Braehmer

Undercard:
The IBF Cruiserweight Championship
Yoan Pablo Hernandez vs Eric Fields

Dominik Britsch vs Luis Crespo
=================================================================
09Feb(On Air At 2am)

MAIN EVENT:
The WBC World and WBA Super World Light-Welterweight Championships
Danny Garcia vs Zab Judah

Undercard:
The WBO World Middleweight Championship
Peter Quillin vs Fernando Guerrero
=================================================================
02Mar(On Air At 2am)
Live from United States

MAIN EVENT:
The WBC World Featherweight Championship
Daniel Ponce De Leon vs Jayson Velez

Undercard:
The Vacant WBA World Lightweight Championship
Richard Abril vs Sharif Bogere
=================================================================
09Mar(On Air At 2am)
Live from Barclays Center, Brooklyn, New York, USA

MAIN EVENT:
The IBF Light-Heavyweight Championship
Bernard Hopkins vs Tavoris Cloud
=================================================================


----------



## Wallet

"Loaded TV Sky 200 Fridays 11pm for weekly UK pro-boxing highlights!"


----------



## Wallet

Rees vs Broner on Sky.


----------



## Roe

Wallet said:


> Rees vs Broner on Sky.


But only last month Frank said that Broner is a "boxnation fighter" :think


----------



## Wallet

http://boxrec.com/show_display.php?show_id=657988

3am to 5am tonight on ESPN America.


----------



## Ilesey

Looking forward to watching Garcia - Judah!


----------



## Rezzer

Golovkin / Salido show live on Boxnation along with Geale vs Mundine on delay.


----------



## slavename

Really glad I found this thread. Top job, Wallet. Cheers.


----------



## Wallet

slavename said:


> Really glad I found this thread. Top job, Wallet. Cheers.


No problem.

Should be all updated now. :good


----------



## tdw

I believe Loaded TV is showing the Limond-Doyle fight on Monday January 21st


----------



## Wallet

Adam Smith ‏@SkyAdamSmith

@mrdavidhaye @AmirKingKhan @Carl_Froch @AnthonyOgogo @SkyJohnnyNelson talk like never before. THE GLOVES ARE OFF! TUES JAN 22nd SS1 2200

:think


----------



## Barlivia

Any idea when friday night fights is back on espn?


----------



## davez

Barlivia said:


> Any idea when friday night fights is back on espn?


25.01.13 with Sergiy Dzinziruk vs. Brian Vera as the headline bout


----------



## tdw

Barlivia said:


> Any idea when friday night fights is back on espn?


The next one is a week Friday but they aren't showing it live, it is on 1030am on Saturday 26th


----------



## Barlivia

tdw said:


> The next one is a week Friday but they aren't showing it live, it is on 1030am on Saturday 26th


Thanks. It's so inconsistent with times and when I have recorded it live I could be watching college NFL for 45mins at the start and maybe miss the main event :cry


----------



## Rezzer

Can't see the Limond fight on the EPG. Is it on Loaded tv? Even if it is delayed 24 hrs it's not listed the following night either.


----------



## tdw

Rezzer said:


> Can't see the Limond fight on the EPG. Is it on Loaded tv? Even if it is delayed 24 hrs it's not listed the following night either.


Maloney said they had iit when he did the initial press conferences


----------



## Wallet

Running Order for tomorrow's card:


Fight # 1 - 19:15 hrs
4 X 3 Minute Rounds Super-Middleweight Contest
ANDREW ROBINSON vs. JOHN MASON

Fight # 2
4 X 3 Minute Rounds Light-Welterweight Contest
DAVE EGAN vs. RICKY STOCK

Fight # 3
6 X 3 Minute Rounds Super-Middleweight Contest
GRANT CUNNINGHAM vs. MITCH MITCHELL

Fight # 4 - 20:35 hrs
THE VACANT MIDLANDS AREA CRUISERWEIGHT CHAMPIONSHIP
10 X 3 Minute Rounds @ 200 lbs
CHRIS KEANE vs. SHANE McPHILBIN

Fight # 5
4 X 3 Minute Rounds Light-Welterweight Contest
TOM SHAW vs. MARK McKRAY

Fight # 6 - 21:50 hrs
THE VACANT BRITISH LIGHTWEIGHT CHAMPIONSHIP
12 X 3 Minute Rounds @ 135 lbs
MARTIN GETHIN vs. BEN MURPHY

Fight # 7 - 22:50 hrs
THE BRITISH WELTERWEIGHT CHAMPIONSHIP
12 X 3 Minute Rounds @ 147 lbs
FRANKIE GAVIN vs. JASON WELBORN


----------



## tdw

Rezzer said:


> Can't see the Limond fight on the EPG. Is it on Loaded tv? Even if it is delayed 24 hrs it's not listed the following night either.


Loaded twitter is saying they have it on January 22nd which is Tuesday but their website doesn't list it either day so assume it will be on but possibly delayed. Think Maloney shows will be live. The twitter is plugging Dickinson-Dolan for the right day! Also their twitter is linking articles hyping Hooper-Sykes so assume they must be showing that in March.

For those that don't have Sky, apparently everything is simulcast at Loaded.tv so we can hopefully still see the shows


----------



## Rezzer

Thanks


----------



## EnglishWay

Wallet said:


> Running Order for tomorrow's card:
> 
> Fight # 1 - 19:15 hrs
> 4 X 3 Minute Rounds Super-Middleweight Contest
> ANDREW ROBINSON vs. JOHN MASON
> 
> Fight # 2
> 4 X 3 Minute Rounds Light-Welterweight Contest
> DAVE EGAN vs. RICKY STOCK
> 
> Fight # 3
> 6 X 3 Minute Rounds Super-Middleweight Contest
> GRANT CUNNINGHAM vs. MITCH MITCHELL
> 
> Fight # 4 - 20:35 hrs
> THE VACANT MIDLANDS AREA CRUISERWEIGHT CHAMPIONSHIP
> 10 X 3 Minute Rounds @ 200 lbs
> CHRIS KEANE vs. SHANE McPHILBIN
> 
> Fight # 5
> 4 X 3 Minute Rounds Light-Welterweight Contest
> TOM SHAW vs. MARK McKRAY
> 
> Fight # 6 - 21:50 hrs
> THE VACANT BRITISH LIGHTWEIGHT CHAMPIONSHIP
> 12 X 3 Minute Rounds @ 135 lbs
> MARTIN GETHIN vs. BEN MURPHY
> 
> Fight # 7 - 22:50 hrs
> THE BRITISH WELTERWEIGHT CHAMPIONSHIP
> 12 X 3 Minute Rounds @ 147 lbs
> FRANKIE GAVIN vs. JASON WELBORN


night sorted.


----------



## Wallet

:good


----------



## Wallet

Paul Butler defends his British title March 8th on Boxnation.


----------



## Michael

Anyone know whats the walk out time of all the fights on tonights big American card?


----------



## diagnosismurder

Friday February 15th

Jon lewis Dickinson v David Dolan 

Loaded tv


----------



## Wallet

Sportofkings said:


> Anyone know whats the walk out time of all the fights on tonights big American card?


Steve Lillis tells me they're opening with an 8 rounder, then from about 2.45 Martinez, then Golovkin followed by Salido.


----------



## Wallet

Loaded aren't showing the Limond fight until Tuesday.


----------



## diagnosismurder

Stephane jamoye vs Ashley sexton ebu title in belguim 

On espn march 9th


----------



## Barlivia

What's the story with the big aussie fight during the week I saw in boxing news this week they said boxnation are showing it but its not down in the OP?

On my sky box it doesn't show it on wednesday, thursday at 3 is the only time I see it shown but by then I'll already know the result so not much good 
@Wallet


----------



## Wallet

Barlivia said:


> What's the story with the big aussie fight during the week I saw in boxing news this week they said boxnation are showing it but its not down in the OP?
> 
> On my sky box it doesn't show it on wednesday, thursday at 3 is the only time I see it shown but by then I'll already know the result so not much good
> @Wallet


They're not showing it until Friday for some reason.

It's a bit pointless really IMO.


----------



## Wallet

Boxnation go on at 3am tonight.


----------



## Noonaldinho

Delete


----------



## tdw

Boxnation are showing Sturm-Soliman tomorrow night and Nielson-Mendy/Evenson-Miskirtchian on Feb 9th


----------



## Bristolcityfc

22nd March Steve Wood's Scarborough show on Loaded TV so says his VIP website


----------



## Roe

Bristolcityfc said:


> Friday 1st March Steve Wood's Manchester show on Loaded TV so says his VIP website


:think


----------



## Wallet

Should be all updated now.


----------



## Roe

Good stuff, Wallet. :good


----------



## Lunny

Anyone know what time Bizier-Campbell is tonight?


----------



## Wallet

Lunny said:


> Anyone know what time Bizier-Campbell is tonight?


2am-4am - ESPN America.


----------



## Lunny

Wallet said:


> 2am-4am - ESPN America.


:bowdown

Ta


----------



## Wallet

Joe Calzaghe and Nathan Cleverly will be cooking on the Welsh show Sky 192 at 7pm tomorrow. :happy


----------



## davez

saw on bunce's show that Martin Murray's fight in Argentina in April is LIVE on Box Nation


----------



## Wallet

Tyson Nurse vs Joe Elfidh is free on ColdwellTV this Friday from 7pm.


----------



## tdw

Cornelius Bundradge-Ishe Smith Feb 23rd and Abraham-Stieglitz Mar 23rd both on Boxnation


----------



## Lunny

I'm sure Kugan Cassius is playing a bouncer in Eastenders.

Just a heads up in case you want to update the first page.


----------



## Roe

Lunny said:


> I'm sure Kugan Cassius is playing a bouncer in Eastenders.
> 
> Just a heads up in case you want to update the first page.


:lol:


----------



## Roe

Wallet said:


>


:lol:


----------



## Bryn

:lol: @ 45x2. 

Technically, should be 2x45.


----------



## GazOC

Slightly TV related and not threadworthy so I thought I'd ask it here. Does anyone use the Boxnation streaming service? The legal one. Any good, any issues?


----------



## Noonaldinho

Anyone watching Friday night fights on ESPN, awesome ko in first fighy.


----------



## Wallet

Sky are on from 2am until 6am tonight. 

The Bika fight is due to start at around 3:30am with Broner-Rees to follow so we should get plenty of undercard action.


----------



## tdw

Boxnation have the Matthew Hatton fight in South Africa


----------



## Roe

tdw said:


> Boxnation have the Matthew Hatton fight in South Africa


Yeah, they've also got the Bundrage/Smith Showtime card this Saturday as well.


----------



## Wallet

Should be all updated now.


----------



## Wallet

Magic Matt due on at about 6:45pm tomorrow.


----------



## Roe

Wallet said:


> Magic Matt due on at about 6:45pm tomorrow.


BoxNation are telling everyone it's scheduled for 8. :think


----------



## Wallet

Roe said:


> BoxNation are telling everyone it's scheduled for 8. :think


That's what Coldwell said yesterday.

He's saying 8:45 now.

Who knows?
@Rooq


----------



## Wallet

*Boxing at the Movies: Kings of the Ring - BBC4 at 9pm*

Writer and critic Danny Leigh explores the elemental drama of the boxing movie, examining how each generation's fight films have reflected their times and been used to address powerful themes such as redemption, race and corruption. He asks why film-makers from Stanley Kubrick to Martin Scorsese have depicted tales of the ring, and interviews former undisputed world heavyweight champion Lennox Lewis, Rocky director John G Avildsen and Thelma Schoonmaker, editor of Raging Bull. Boxing drama Cinderella Man follows.


----------



## Wallet

Will be Purdy-Jones then Groves-Balmaceda then Barker-Rotolo on Saturday.


----------



## davez

Friday March 8th - Eurosport
Bigger's Better 20: Greece


----------



## Bryn

:lol:


----------



## Wallet

"8.10 Connor v Evangelou 2, 8.45 Purdy v Rivera 9.30 Groves v Balmaceda 10.15 Barker v Rotolo"


----------



## Roe

Eddie Hearn @EddieHearn
We are also working on an exciting new initiative with @SkySportsBoxing to show the full card LIVE on March 30 from Liverpool

#NewAgePromoting


----------



## w;dkm ckeqfjq c

Do you think BoxNation will die out some time soon?


----------



## Roe

Chacal said:


> Do you think BoxNation will die out some time soon?


I hope not.


----------



## w;dkm ckeqfjq c

Roe said:


> I hope not.


Do you think it's future is looking uncertain what with the recent events with Warren's stable of fighters?


----------



## Nyanners :sad5

Any info on Ashley Sexton's fight tonight? Couldn't see it on the ESPN planner.


----------



## anklespanker756

Flash Jab said:


> Any info on Ashley Sexton's fight tonight? Couldn't see it on the ESPN planner.


No, me either. Was just wondering the same. I think its in Belguim so would expect a program to start around 8-9?!

Just checked twitter and Sexton said 4 days ago its on ESPN.. He also mentions the weigh in.. weird


----------



## Nyanners :sad5

Feel sorry for Ashley Sexton. Knocks out Uzzy in great fashion, doesn't do very well against Shinny Bayaar and since then nobody gives a fuck about him anymore. Even ESPN who are meant to be showing his fight just don't bother for some reason. And there's not even a news article up about the fight and it's what... 5 hours after the fight?

No support for british boxers. They couldn't give a flying fuck.


----------



## Wallet

Frank Warren: "Amir Khan is coming over to BoxNation for his homecoming fight next month. We will also be the British broadcaster for Floyd Mayweather's comeback against Robert Guerrero on May 4 in Las Vegas."

Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/sport/bo...y-exaggerated--Jeff-Powell.html#ixzz2NHboF9DU


----------



## davez

Wallet said:


> Frank Warren: "Amir Khan is coming over to BoxNation for his homecoming fight next month. We will also be the British broadcaster for Floyd Mayweather's comeback against Robert Guerrero on May 4 in Las Vegas."
> 
> Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/sport/bo...y-exaggerated--Jeff-Powell.html#ixzz2NHboF9DU


Well seen as most of Warren's stable are now with matchroom on sky sports he's still got the upper hand on sky for the big international fights. So I imagine Warren will move his focus to Box Nation and take a step back from putting on his own shows. In terms of big names he's only really got Cleverley, Chisora & Mitchell at World level. He still has a fairly decent crop of domestic level of fighters who could be World Level in a year or two. but what does Warren do short time? he's gotta plough into Box Nation and keep providing big shows to stay competitive and relevant in british boxing, maybe he should do a maloney/loaded thing and signup smaller promotions as Box Nation's fight schedule is going to look pretty thin should he do nothing!


----------



## Roe

Tim Bradley vs Ruslan Provodnikov live on BoxNation this weekend

http://www.worldboxingnews.net/news...-live-uk-rights-to-bradley-v-provodnikov.html


----------



## Bryn

Roe said:


> Tim Bradley vs Ruslan Provodnikov live on BoxNation this weekend
> 
> http://www.worldboxingnews.net/news...-live-uk-rights-to-bradley-v-provodnikov.html


:happy


----------



## EnglishWay

Flash Jab said:


> Feel sorry for Ashley Sexton. Knocks out Uzzy in great fashion, doesn't do very well against Shinny Bayaar and since then nobody gives a fuck about him anymore. Even ESPN who are meant to be showing his fight just don't bother for some reason. And there's not even a news article up about the fight and it's what... 5 hours after the fight?
> 
> No support for british boxers. They couldn't give a flying fuck.


how did sexton do, other night ?


----------



## Roe

EnglishWay said:


> how did sexton do, other night ?


He got stopped in the 8th.


----------



## tdw

Roe said:


> Tim Bradley vs Ruslan Provodnikov live on BoxNation this weekend
> 
> http://www.worldboxingnews.net/news...-live-uk-rights-to-bradley-v-provodnikov.html


The newsletter says they will have a big announcement during the Bradley show


----------



## Noonaldinho

What chanel is McDrrmott Skelton


----------



## Roe

Noonaldinho said:


> What chanel is McDrrmott Skelton


The home of boxing. Loaded. Sky channel 200.


----------



## Noonaldinho

Roe said:


> The home of boxing. Loaded. Sky channel 200.


:good

what times the show start?


----------



## Roe

Noonaldinho said:


> :good
> 
> what times the show start?


Half 9.


----------



## Noonaldinho

Roe said:


> Half 9.


Cheers BRoe , hopefully my loval have loaded tv


----------



## Wallet

Noonaldinho said:


> Cheers BRoe , hopefully my loval have loaded tv


Tell them Sky 200 because it's not actually called Loaded TV yet.


----------



## Roe

Wallet said:


> Tell them Sky 200 because it's not actually called Loaded TV yet.


Aye it's listed as 'Controversial TV' or something at the moment. Took me about 10 minutes to find the other day. I didn't think there was a channel 200 so I started looking up from 201 :lol:


----------



## Noonaldinho

Cheers fellas


----------



## Wallet

YORK HALL –RUNNING ORDER

Doors Open: 18:30 hrs

Fight #1 – 19:40 hrs

4 X 3 Minute Rounds Super-Middleweight Contest

JOHN DIGNUM vs. KIERON GRAY

Fight #2

4 X 3 Minute Rounds Cruiserweight Contest

SIMON VALILY vs. SIMEON COVER

Fight #3

8 X 2 Minute Rounds Lightweight Contest

BILLY MORGAN vs. TBA

Fight #4

4 X 3 Minute Rounds Middleweight Contest

TOM BAKER vs. JASON BALL

Fight # 5

6 X 3 Minute Rounds Super-Flyweight Contest

PAUL BUTLER vs. TBA

Fight #6 – 21:30 hrs

THE SOUTHERN AREA WELTERWEIGHT CHAMPIONSHIP

10 X 3 Minute Rounds @ 147lbs

BRADLEY SKEETE vs. PETER McDONAGH

Fight # 7 – Follow on

THE BRITISH AND COMMONWEALTH MIDDLEWEIGHT CHAMPIONSHIP

12 X 3 Minute Rounds @ 160lbs

BILLY JOE SAUNDERS vs. MATTHEW HALL


----------



## Roe

> Fight #3
> 
> *8 X 2 Minute Rounds *Lightweight Contest
> 
> BILLY MORGAN vs. TBA


:think

I hope TBA wins this poorly organised contest.


----------



## tdw

On Ringside they said that the Bellew undercard is live on the red button for 2 hours from 7pm. Made it sound more of a one-off than a permanent change


----------



## kingkodi

Does anyone know what the running order is for today's Boxnation show? I understand it starts at 17:30 and Groves is on early.....


----------



## Wallet

kingcobra said:


> Does anyone know what the running order is for today's Boxnation show? I understand it starts at 17:30 and Groves is on early.....


About 10:10 for the main event Steve Lillis said.


----------



## kingkodi

Wallet said:


> About 10:10 for the main event Steve Lillis said.


Thanks


----------



## thepower

Anyone else expecting/hoping there is a last minute decision from Boxnation to show the Rios v Alvarado card this weekend? 

I'll be gutted if I need to stream this


----------



## Bryn

thepower said:


> Anyone else expecting/hoping there is a last minute decision from Boxnation to show the Rios v Alvarado card this weekend?
> 
> I'll be gutted if I need to stream this


Would be good. I can see it happening, they're not showing anything else this weekend.


----------



## Roe

thepower said:


> Anyone else expecting/hoping there is a last minute decision from Boxnation to show the Rios v Alvarado card this weekend?
> 
> I'll be gutted if I need to stream this


Yeah hopefully they'll pick it up late. I don't see why they shouldn't be able to, being a channel worth £60 million.


----------



## tdw

I'm hoping they get the Monaco bill as well. They have just dropped Garcia-Judah so hopefully that frees them up to get them


----------



## Roe

tdw said:


> I'm hoping they get the Monaco bill as well. They have just dropped Garcia-Judah so hopefully that frees them up to get them


Didn't know they'd dropped Garcia/Judah. How come?


----------



## thepower

Bryn said:


> Would be good. I can see it happening, they're not showing anything else this weekend.


Its because they have nothing scheduled that I hope they decide to put this on. I'm pretty sure Bradley v Provodnikov was announced at short notice so we live in hope!


----------



## thepower

Roe said:


> Didn't know they'd dropped Garcia/Judah. How come?


I noticed they had dropped it too. I guess its because they are showing Martinez v Murray instead?


----------



## tdw

Roe said:


> Didn't know they'd dropped Garcia/Judah. How come?


We are no longer showing Garcia-Judah. With the news that we had secured the Khan fight it was an editorial decision to put our production resource and technical facilities into showcasing a great night for British boxing with Khan and Murray.

We are also informed that it is probable the Martinez vs Murray fight will be scheduled to facilitate the American TV market, so there was no guarantee we could have brought Garcia vs Judah to you live as BoxNation would have prioritised Murray.

Even with all the great news that we have brought you recently we know it's a disappointment. I am sure we will make additions to the schedule soon that people will appreciate.

We haven't yet heard about Rios-Alvarado or Donaire-Rigondeaux, but when we do hear something, we'll post about it here.

Many thanks,
BoxNation.


----------



## Roe

Fair enough. 

Fingers crossed for Rios/Alvarado then.


----------



## thepower

Rios v Alvarado II and Donaire v Rigo would be excellent additions.

To be honest, I prefer the overseas cards to the domestic ones anyway.


----------



## thepower

Boxnation will be showing Rios v Alvarado on Saturday!


----------



## Roe

thepower said:


> Boxnation will be showing Rios v Alvarado on Saturday!


:happy

I'm still watching on HBO though. :hat


----------



## davez

Box Nation also showing David Price v Tony Thompson rematch


----------



## Wallet

*Fights*

17:55 - Bob Ajisafe v Carl Wild
4 x 3mins light heavyweight contest

18:15 - Anthony Jevons v Harvey Hemsley
4 x 3mins super featherweight contest

18:35 - Christopher Perry-Metcalf v Liam Griffiths
4 x 3mins welterweight contest

19:00 - Kal Yafai v Michael Ramabeletsa
8 x 3mins super bantamweight contest

19:40 - Callum Smith v Iain Jackson
6 x 3mins super middleweight contest

20:10 - Jazza Dickens v Jon Fernandes
vacant English super bantamweight title

Float - Scotty Cardle v Yves Mesny
6 x 3mins light welterweight contest

21:00 - Rocky Fielding v Wayne Reed
English super middleweight title

Followed by Derry Mathews v Anthony Crolla
Commonwealth lightweight title

Followed by Tony Bellew v Isaac Chilemba
WBC light heavyweight World title final eliminator

Float - Tom Stalker v Andrew Harris
4 x 3 mins Light-Welterweight contest


----------



## Scotty

Wallet said:


> *Fights*
> 
> 17:55 - Bob Ajisafe v Carl Wild
> 4 x 3mins light heavyweight contest
> 
> 18:15 - Anthony Jevons v Harvey Hemsley
> 4 x 3mins super featherweight contest
> 
> 18:35 - Christopher Perry-Metcalf v Liam Griffiths
> 4 x 3mins welterweight contest
> 
> 19:00 - Kal Yafai v Michael Ramabeletsa
> 8 x 3mins super bantamweight contest
> 
> 19:40 - Callum Smith v Iain Jackson
> 6 x 3mins super middleweight contest
> 
> 20:10 - Jazza Dickens v Jon Fernandes
> vacant English super bantamweight title
> 
> Float - Scotty Cardle v Yves Mesny
> 6 x 3mins light welterweight contest
> 
> 21:00 - Rocky Fielding v Wayne Reed
> English super middleweight title
> 
> Followed by Derry Mathews v Anthony Crolla
> Commonwealth lightweight title
> 
> Followed by Tony Bellew v Isaac Chilemba
> WBC light heavyweight World title final eliminator
> 
> Float - Tom Stalker v Andrew Harris
> 4 x 3 mins Light-Welterweight contest


Cheers!


----------



## tdw

Was just reading some stuff about the McDonnell fight and they have Loaded TV all over the advertising so assume they are showing it which surprises me


----------



## tdw

Alvarez-Trout officially on Boxnation


----------



## Bryn

Nice.


----------



## Roe

tdw said:


> Alvarez-Trout officially on Boxnation


Awesome.

I'm still watching on Showtime though. :hat


----------



## Noonaldinho

Im seriously contemplating signing up to Boxnation. If you sign up through sky do you automatically get access online?


----------



## tdw

Noonaldinho said:


> Im seriously contemplating signing up to Boxnation. If you sign up through sky do you automatically get access online?


Pretty sure they are separate subscriptions


----------



## davez

The Schedule on the first post of this thread needs a clean up and an update... here's the list of fights I have for next few months.

APRIL:
05.04.13 - GOODWIN PROMOTIONS: Lee Markham vs. Harry Mathews (EUROSPORT 8PM)
12.04.13 - Yaqub Kareem vs. Paul Butler (BOX NATION)
13.04.13 - Nonito Donaire vs. Gilbert Rigondeaux (TBC hopefully BOX NATION)
19.04.13 - Jon-Lewis Dickinson vs. Mike Stafford (LOADED TV)
20.04.13 - Saul Canelo Alvarez vs. Austin Trout (BOX NATION)
20.04.13 - Rule Britannia: Nathan Cleverly vs. Robin Krasniqi, Dereck Chisora vs. Andrej Pala, Liam Walsh vs. Scott Harrison (BOX NATION)
20.04.13 - THE NEW LIFE OF BRIAN: Brian Rose vs. Joachim Alcine (SKY SPORTS 1 8PM)
20.04.13 - Tyson Fury vs. Steve Cunningham (CHANNEL 5)
27.04.13 - Amir Khan vs. Julio Diaz (BOX NATION)
27.04.13 - Sergio Martinez vs. Martin Murray (BOX NATION)

MAY:
04.05.13 - Floyd Mayweather vs Robert Guerrero (BOX NATION)
04.05.13 - Wladimir Klitschko vs. Francesco Pianeta (TBC MAYBE ESPN OR BOXNATION)
11.05.13 - Ricky Burns vs. Jose Gonzalez (SKY SPORTS 1)
25.05.13 - Carl Froch vs. Mikkel Kessler II (SKY BOX OFFICE)

JUNE:
I have nothing whatsoever for this month

JULY:
06.07.2013 - David Price vs. Tony Thompson II (BOX NATION)


----------



## davez

Noonaldinho said:


> Im seriously contemplating signing up to Boxnation. If you sign up through sky do you automatically get access online?


Seperate subscriptions for the online thing... Sky don't deal with the payments or switching on of Box Nation when I signed up when the channel first launched they used a company called Pay Wizard who dealt with all the billing process you simply confirm your details and payment method and then it's switched on virtually straight away - it was no contract and cancel whenever you wished but most of the people that I know who signed up just won't get rid of the channel and I am the same. for a tenner you do get incredible value each month... weekly bunce boxing hour shows, phone-ins, archive fights since the channel launched, the odd documentary/interview hype stuff and an average of 7 or 8 PPV events (usually big American shows) sometimes more than this but there is always some form of LIVE boxing on every week on the channel.

If you sign up to the newsletter they keep you up to date with all the shows they've got coming up and also send you competitions etc...


----------



## Bryn

WAR Gilbert Rigondeaux. :ibutt


----------



## Roe

:lol: Gilbert.

Anyway I added your post to the front page, @davez. Thanks :good


----------



## Noonaldinho

davez said:


> Seperate subscriptions for the online thing... Sky don't deal with the payments or switching on of Box Nation when I signed up when the channel first launched they used a company called Pay Wizard who dealt with all the billing process you simply confirm your details and payment method and then it's switched on virtually straight away - it was no contract and cancel whenever you wished but most of the people that I know who signed up just won't get rid of the channel and I am the same. for a tenner you do get incredible value each month... weekly bunce boxing hour shows, phone-ins, archive fights since the channel launched, the odd documentary/interview hype stuff and an average of 7 or 8 PPV events (usually big American shows) sometimes more than this but there is always some form of LIVE boxing on every week on the channel.
> 
> If you sign up to the newsletter they keep you up to date with all the shows they've got coming up and also send you competitions etc...


Cheers, thas a bit of a deal breaker for me as im between home and the missus house!


----------



## thepower

I won't be able to relax until Boxnation confirm Rigo v Donaire.


----------



## davez

Roe said:


> :lol: Gilbert.
> 
> Anyway I added your post to the front page, @davez. Thanks :good


Yeh I see that cheers.


----------



## Bristolcityfc

05.04.13 - GOODWIN PROMOTIONS: Lee Markham vs. Harry Mathews (EUROSPORT 8PM)

Is this on or not its not on EPG at the moment-I did e mail Olivia Goodwin about a month ago and she said it was on TV.
Shame that Sports Tonight have stopped showing their show's and everything else via sky 498


----------



## tdw

Viloria show on Saturday in China and Donaire-Rigondeaux both on Boxnation


----------



## Roe

Yep. They've both been added to their schedule. Excellent news. BoxNation really going all out in the next month or so! :bbb

http://www.boxnation.com/boxing-matches/


----------



## thepower

thepower said:


> I won't be able to relax until Boxnation confirm Rigo v Donaire.


and now I can relax!


----------



## BoxingAnalyst

Well done Boxnation!


----------



## EnglishWay

boxing on eurosport is now being shown on delay, 2am.


----------



## Bryn

EnglishWay said:


> boxing on eurosport is now being shown on delay, 2am.


:-(


----------



## Roe

@channel5_tv: We're pleased to announce that we will be showing the [email protected]_fury vs [email protected] fight on April 20th #boxing


----------



## thepower

Roe said:


> @channel5_tv: We're pleased to announce that we will be showing the [email protected]_fury vs [email protected] fight on April 20th #boxing


Good news. Any idea what time this is due to start? Im sure I read somewhere that it was going to be on during the day US time...


----------



## davez

think it will be the usual 9pm or 10pm start on channel 5 in the uk


----------



## Wallet

It's starting at 9:30pm.


----------



## Roe

Wallet said:


> It's starting at 9:30pm.


Ah so we're gonna have Sky Sports, BoxNation and Channel 5 all showing live boxing at the same time then. Terrific.


----------



## davez

Sat 18th May

PRIZEFIGHTER - The Cruiserweights

York Hall, Bethnal Green, Sky Sports 1 HD (21:00)

IBF welterweight title - Devon Alexander v Kell Brook

Boardwalk Hall, Atlantic City, Sky Sports 1 HD (22:00)


----------



## davez

UPDATE:
12.04.13 - Yaqub Kareem vs. Paul Butler (BOX NATION) 

this fight has now been moved and added to the RULE BRITANNIA event featuring Cleverley, Chisora, Walsh, Harrison etc...


----------



## tdw

Roe said:


> Ah so we're gonna have Sky Sports, BoxNation and Channel 5 all showing live boxing at the same time then. Terrific.


Just said on Ringside that they are showing the undercard on the red button again aswell so even more going on

And Lebedev-Jones on May 17th is on Boxnation


----------



## Lunny

Roight there shag?

Any idea when Donaire-Rigo will start?
@Wallet


----------



## Roe

Lunny said:


> Roight there shag?
> 
> Any idea when Donaire-Rigo will start?
> 
> @Wallet


HBO go on air at 11pm ET (so that's 4am our time). I don't think they're showing any of the undercard (cuz it's wank) so hopefully it'll start shortly after 4am for us :good


----------



## Lunny

Roe said:


> HBO go on air at 11pm ET (so that's 4am our time). I don't think they're showing any of the undercard (cuz it's wank) so hopefully it'll start shortly after 4am for us :good


Ta laa


----------



## kingkodi

Any update on when BoxNation are going HD?


----------



## Roe

kingcobra said:


> Any update on when BoxNation are going HD?


The same time Primetime are.


----------



## kingkodi

Roe said:


> The same time Primetime are.


Ah.

:lol:


----------



## tdw

kingcobra said:


> Any update on when BoxNation are going HD?


Warren said this summer


----------



## Bristolcityfc

tdw said:


> Warren said this summer


Ahh!! but we do not get Summer any more in the UK just rain and more rain


----------



## Bryn

What time are Saturday's fights on? Anyone got an idea on how best to juggle things?


----------



## Bryn

Update the OP properly, @Wallet, you lazy, scrounging, student bastard.


----------



## Wallet

Bryn said:


> Update the OP properly, @Wallet, you lazy, scrounging, student bastard.


FOYBB.


----------



## Roe

Bryn said:


> What time are Saturday's fights on? Anyone got an idea on how best to juggle things?


Frank's show runs like this allegedly:



> Fight # 1 - 16:00 hrs
> 4 X 3 Minute Rounds Super-Featherweight Contest
> MATTHEW FAGAN V KRISTIAN LAIGHT
> 
> Fight # 2
> 6 X 3 Minute Rounds Light-Welterweight Contest
> GARY CORCORAN V MARK McKRAY
> 
> Fight # 3
> 8 X 3 Minute Rounds Super-Featherweight Contest
> JOE MURRAY V DAI DAVIES
> 
> Fight # 4
> 8 X 3 Minute Rounds Light-Middleweight Contest
> JOHN THAIN V RYAN TOMS
> 
> Fight # 5
> 6 X 3 Minute Rounds Light-Heavyweight Contest
> ENZO MACCARINELLI V CARL WILD
> 
> Fight # 6
> 4 X 3 Minute Rounds Light-Heavyweight Contest
> MILES SHINKWIN V MITCH MITCHELL
> 
> Fight # 7
> 6 X 3 Minute Rounds Super-Featherweight Contest
> MITCHELL SMITH V GAVIN REID
> 
> Fight # 8
> THE WBO EUROPEAN LIGHTWEIGHT CHAMPIONSHIP
> 10 X 3 Minute Rounds @ 135 lbs
> LIAM WALSH V SCOTT HARRISON
> 
> Fight # 9
> 4 X 3 Minute Rounds Super-Featherweight Contest
> JOEY TAYLOR V SID RAZAK
> 
> Fight # 10 - Approx 20:40 hrs
> THE COMMONWEALTH SUPER-FLYWEIGHT CHAMPIONSHIP
> 12 X 3 Minute Rounds @ 115 lbs
> PAUL BUTLER V YAQUB KAREEM
> 
> Fight # 11
> 6 X 3 Minute Rounds Light-Middleweight Contest
> STEVE O'MEARA V CHAS SYMONDS
> 
> Fight # 12 - Approx 22.15 hrs
> THE WBO WORLD LIGHT-HEAVYWEIGHT CHAMPIONSHIP
> 12 X 3 Minute Rounds @ 175 lbs
> NATHAN CLEVERLY V ROBIN KRASNIQI
> 
> Fight # 13
> 8 X 3 Minute Rounds Super-Middleweight Contest
> FRANK BUGLIONI V DARREN McKENNA
> 
> Fight # 14
> 10 X 3 Minute Rounds International Heavyweight Contest
> DERECK CHISORA V HECTOR AVILA


All that's meant to be live on BoxNation starting at 4.

Sky Sports starting at 8 with Cardle up first, then Selby, then Rose/Alcine.

Channel 5 are on from 9:30 til 11 with the Tyson Fury show, so I'd assume that's starting at 10ish.

Canelo/Trout probably about 5am.


----------



## Bryn

Thanks @Roe, you're the best.

You could learn something from this, Wally. That's customer service.


----------



## Wallet

Saturday's Blackpool show on Sky will be shown on the red button from 6pm. :good


----------



## Wallet

Boxnation card starts at 7pm on Saturday.

Enter the code 'TOPBOXING' and you don't have to pay a registration fee when signing up.


----------



## Roe

@Wallet


----------



## Wallet

Roe said:


> @Wallet


----------



## Wallet

> The addition of both marquee events further solidifies BoxNation's position as the best boxing channel in the UK with an unrivaled schedule that features world title action in the coming weeks with the world's best fighters: Floyd Mayweather Jnr., Amir Khan, Sergio Martinez and Nathan Cleverly.


heh heh heh


----------



## tdw

Just seen an advert on Boxnation for a new show starting tonight at 7pm called 'Boxing Matters'. Can't believe they haven't pushed it more. Alex Steedman is hosting it, no idea what it is exactly


----------



## Roe

tdw said:


> Just seen an advert on Boxnation for a new show starting tonight at 7pm called 'Boxing Matters'. Can't believe they haven't pushed it more. Alex Steedman is hosting it, no idea what it is exactly


Interesting, will have a look. Cheers :good

This is the kind of thing they need to have more of. The Bunce hour is ok but a couple of different discussion shows and news bits to add to it would be better. When the channel was announced they said there'd be daily news updates, which we haven't had yet. Perhaps this is the start.


----------



## Wallet

Murray due on about 2:30am at the weekend.


----------



## Roe

tdw said:


> Just seen an advert on Boxnation for a new show starting tonight at 7pm called 'Boxing Matters'. Can't believe they haven't pushed it more. Alex Steedman is hosting it, no idea what it is exactly


"@boxnationtv: Looking forward to watching @AlexSteedman on #BoxNation tonight at 7pm with our new show Boxing Matters! Tonight's guest, @jeffpowell_Mail"

Yay, Jeff Powell..


----------



## kingkodi

Just seen an interview with Frank where he says that Boxnation will go HD in 5 months time. The video was published 27th March so all being well it looks like late August or early September for HD coverage.


----------



## Wallet

McDonnell-Ceja is on Primetime PPV.


----------



## Bryn

Wallet said:


> McDonnell-Ceja is on Primetime PPV.


How much?


----------



## Roe

Bryn said:


> How much?


Not announced yet. I'd guess they're waiting to see what kind of reaction they get first.


----------



## tdw

I enjoyed Boxing Matters. Was just a preview show with Steadman talking to Powell about the main fights this weekend. Wasn't a lot to it but has potential. Assume that they will rotate who is with Steadman and they said they are back next week to hype Mayweather


----------



## Grant

Any clue on the running order for Khan?

On the beer from Noon but wanna get back to catch the best fights.


----------



## Roe

Grant said:


> Any clue on the running order for Khan?
> 
> On the beer from Noon but wanna get back to catch the best fights.


I'm pretty sure this is the running order:

*Non TV, Starts at 5:30pm*

WELTERWEIGHTS - 6 ROUNDS
Adrian GONZALEZ vs. Marc CALLAGHAN

JUNIOR MIDDLEWEIGHTS - 4 ROUNDS
Tomasz MAZURKIEWICZ vs. Adam JONES

JUNIOR MIDDLEWEIGHTS - 6 ROUNDS
Rick GODDING vs. Bradley PRYCE

JUNIOR WELTERWEIGHTS - 10 ROUNDS
Terry FLANNIGAN vs. Nate CAMPBELL

HEAVYWEIGHTS - 4 ROUNDS
David ALLEN vs. Deyan MIHAILOV

WELTERWEIGHTS - 4 ROUNDS
Jack CATTERALL vs. Marc MCKRAY

*Televised from 7pm on BoxNation*

ENGLISH SUPER FEATHERWEIGHT TITLE - 10 ROUNDS
Gary SYKES vs. Jon KAYS

SUPER-FLYWEIGHT CONTEST - 4 ROUNDS
Haroon KHAN vs. Stefan SLAVCHEV

HEAVYWEIGHTS - 12 ROUNDS
Deontay WILDER vs. Audley HARRISON

MIDDLEWEIGHTS - 6 ROUNDS
Anthony OGOGO vs. Kieron GRAY

MAIN EVENT - 12 ROUNDS
Amir KHAN vs. Julio DIAZ


----------



## Bryn

God Dong. :lol:


----------



## Noonaldinho

:lol:


----------



## Grant

Boxnation appear to have altered their strategy somewhat, no?

We used to get EVERYTHING.

I was looking forward to a few of the non-televised fights.


----------



## tdw

Grant said:


> Boxnation appear to have altered their strategy somewhat, no?
> 
> We used to get EVERYTHING.
> 
> I was looking forward to a few of the non-televised fights.


They have a couple of hours in between shows for the phone in so hopefully we'll at least get the Campbell fight


----------



## davez

IBF/IBO/WBA/WBO HEAVYWEIGHT CHAMPIONSHIP MATCH
*Wladimir Klitschko vs. Francesco Pianeta*
Saturday 4th May 2013, 10:00PM 
(LIVE ON ESPN)


----------



## Wallet

It took them over a year but they finally realised that I still had control of the Boxing on TV thread on ESB.


----------



## Bryn

Wallet said:


> It took them over a year but they finally realised that I still had control of the Boxing on TV thread on ESB.


:lol: Mongs. There were countless mentions of it in that thread not to mention the OP.


----------



## Wallet

Bryn said:


> :lol: Mongs. There were countless mentions of it in that thread not to mention the OP.


The replacement is fucking awful too.


----------



## Bryn

Wallet said:


> The replacement is fucking awful too.


:lol: Just saw it. It's just a basic list of what is on this weekend.


----------



## Wallet

Bryn said:


> :lol: Just saw it. It's just a basic list of what is on this weekend.


Who's responsible for that bag of shit, @McGrain?


----------



## Wallet

derry mathews ‏@derrymathews23 7m
Coldwell Television's followed me round and done a documentary its on SKY 192 @6pm tomoro. 12hrs up to the the crolla fight please rt


----------



## Wallet

7pm - Gary Sykes v Jon Kays

8pm - BoxNation becomes subscribers only

8pm - Haroon Khan v Brett Fidoe

8.30pm - Deontay Wilder v Audley Harrison

9.30pm - Anthony Ogogo v Kieron Gray

10.10pm - Amir Khan v Julio Diaz


--

Martinez-Murray on about 2:30am.


----------



## faz

Buncey has been tweeting that they might have a late addition on Boxnation .. Garcia - Judah


----------



## davez

BOX NATION: Danny Garcia vs. Zab Judah (3.15am approx)

So, tonight we've had Amir Khan vs. Julio Diaz, Sergio Martinez vs. Martin Murray + all the undercards. 

Add to this what we've had on box nation throughout the month

Zou Shiming's debut
Donaire vs. Rigdondeaux
Alvarez vs. Trout
Cleverley vs. Krasniqi

+ all the undercard bouts 

That isn't bad for a tenner. the quality is improving some good fights being made this year.


----------



## davez

BOXING IN MAY:

02.05.13 - Friday Night Fights: Mauricio Herrera vs. Ji-Hoon Kim (ESPN/ESPN AMERICA)
04.05.13 - Floyd Mayweather vs Robert Guerrero (BOX NATION)
04.05.13 - Wladimir Klitschko vs. Francisco Pianeta (ESPN)
10.05.13 - Tyson Fury vs. Steve Cunningham (EUROSPORT DELAYED/REPEAT BROADCAST)
10.05.13 - Friday Night Fights: Vernon Paris vs. Manuel Perez (ESPN/ESPN AMERICA)
11.05.13 - Jamie McDonnell vs. Julio Ceja (PRIMETIME)
11.05.13 - Ricky Burns vs. Jose Gonzalez (SKY SPORTS)
17.05.13 - Denis Lebedev vs. Guillermo Jones (BOX NATION)
18.05.13 - Prizefighter Cruiserweights III (SKY SPORTS)
18.05.13 - Devon Alexander vs. Lee Purdy / Lamont Peterson vs. Lucas Matthysse (SKY SPORTS)
24.05.13 - Friday Night Fights: Delvin Rodriguez vs. Freddy Hernandez (ESPN/ESPN AMERICA)
25.05.13 - Carl Froch vs. Mikkel Kessler II (SKY BOX OFFICE)
25.05.13 - Jean Pascal vs. Lucian Bute (CHANNEL TBC)


----------



## Wallet

Jamie McDonnell's ‘Making History’ will be broadcast from 7pm to 10pm and will be available for £10.95.


----------



## Roe

Wallet said:


> Jamie McDonnell's 'Making History' will be broadcast from 7pm to 10pm and will be available for £10.95.


So that's £11, not a tenner then.

May is looking very decent.

Really looking forward to Peterson/Matthysse, Froch/Kessler and Pascal/Bute. Some real 50/50 fights there at the highest level.


----------



## Bryn

Roe said:


> So that's £11, not a tenner then.
> 
> May is looking very decent.
> 
> Really looking forward to Peterson/Matthysse, Froch/Kessler and Pascal/Bute. Some real 50/50 fights there at the highest level.


Great times for British boxing.


----------



## Wallet

Pascal-Bute is on Sky.

Not sure if PPV.


----------



## kingkodi

Wallet said:


> Jamie McDonnell's* 'Making History' *will be broadcast from 7pm to 10pm and will be available for £10.95.


Making History for being the televised fight with the least number of viewers........ever.


----------



## Roe

Wallet said:


> Pascal-Bute is on Sky.
> 
> Not sure if PPV.


Interesting that they say it'll be "part of their Froch v Kessler coverage". That sounds like it'll be part of the pay per view bit, which seems a bit strange to me. But good that they're showing it. I'm looking forward to that fight almost as much as the Froch/Kessler rematch.



kingcobra said:


> Making History for being the televised fight with the least number of viewers........ever.


:lol: :-(


----------



## Wallet

7pm tonight on #BoxNation - Boxing Matters hosted by @alexsteedman‎ who's joined by @GarethADaviesDT & @SunBoxing 's Colin Hart! #BoxNation


Sounds awful.


----------



## Wallet

Mauricio Herrera vs Ji Hoon Chin is on ESPN America at 3am tonight.


----------



## Wallet

The OP should all be updated now. 

And no, I don't know who Lucas Matthsse is.

Forgot Haye-Charr. Oh well.


----------



## Roe

BoxNation's schedule looks shit for June, most of July and the rest of this decade. I might cancel.


----------



## tdw

They said on Ringside that they are showing the undercard on the red button for Burns show from 6pm. Don't know if there is anything to show on there mind


----------



## Scotty

Checking my Direct TV for the PPV tonight and the Showtime pre-fight show starts at 12 midnight UK time.
It's called "May Day Live" and runs till 2.15 UK time


----------



## Wallet

Mr.Gilfoid said:


> Checking my Direct TV for the PPV tonight and the Showtime pre-fight show starts at 12 midnight UK time.
> It's called "May Day Live" and runs till 2.15 UK time


How much is the PPV?


----------



## Scotty

Wallet said:


> How much is the PPV?


$59.95 SD and $69.95 for HD.

It's on at the cinemas too and I think that's about 18 bucks a ticket.


----------



## Wallet

Mr.Gilfoid said:


> $59.95 SD and $69.95 for HD.
> 
> It's on at the cinemas too and I think that's about 18 bucks a ticket.


Makes McDonnell-Ceja look like a bargain.


----------



## Scotty

Wallet said:


> Makes McDonnell-Ceja look like a bargain.


Is that HD?:yep

It's a massive weekend of boxing.

It's apt that me and you are meeting H2H on this PPV weekend


----------



## Wallet

Mr.Gilfoid said:


> Is that HD?:yep
> 
> It's a massive weekend of boxing.
> 
> It's apt that me and you are meeting H2H on this PPV weekend


Indeed it is. It will be nice taking my rightful place above you in both the H2H and the fantasy league.


----------



## Scotty

Wallet said:


> Indeed it is. It will be nice taking my rightful place above you in both the H2H and the fantasy league.


Good luck mate


----------



## Wallet

Marcos Maidana v Josesito Lopez (6th June) and @AdrienBroner v @PaulMalignaggi (June 22nd) will be shown LIVE on #BoxNation


----------



## Wallet

Ricky Burns Ringside special on tonight, Sky Sports 1 - 6:30-7pm.


----------



## Roe

Wallet said:


> Ricky Burns Ringside special on tonight, Sky Sports 1 - 6:30-7pm.


Think I'll give it a miss. I had to switch Ringside off after about 5 minutes of "isn't Ricky Burns fabulous, here he is knocking about Joseph Laryea." I'm guessing they couldn't show footage of his best wins against Katsidis, Moses & Mitchell..


----------



## SimonTemplar

Roe said:


> Think I'll give it a miss. I had to switch Ringside off after about 5 minutes of "isn't Ricky Burns fabulous, here he is knocking about Joseph Laryea." I'm guessing they couldn't show footage of his best wins against Katsidis, Moses & Mitchell..


You forgot Nicky Cooke.

I personally think that Boxnation is worth the £10 in June just for Broner-Malignaggi. The Maidana fight is just gravy.


----------



## davez

Some fights in June:

08.06.13 - Marcos Maidana vs Josesito Lopez (BOX NATION)
08.06.13 - Chad Dawson vs. Adonis Stevenson (CHANNEL TBC)
08.06.13 - Marco Huck vs. Ola Afolabi III (CHANNEL TBC Likely to be BOX NATION)
15.06.13 - Dereck Chisora vs Deontay Wilder / Frankie Gavin vs Denton Vassell / Paul Smith vs Tony Dodson (BOX NATION)
22.06.13 - Paulie Malignaggi vs Adrien Broner / Johnathon Banks vs Seth Mitchell (BOX NATION)
29.06.13 - David Haye vs. Manuel Charr (SKY SPORTS)
29.06.13 - Gennady Golovkin vs. Matthew Macklin (CHANNEL TBC)


----------



## Wallet

Burns card is on SS1 from 7pm now.

Regarding Froch-Kessler:



> Up until 24th May @ Midnight the cost is £14.95 / €21.95 over all forms of booking.
> 
> From Midnight Friday 24th May until Midnight Sat 25th May; £14.95 / €21.95 across all "self service" bookings (remote control /online) & £19.95 / €26.95 if booked via the phone.
> 
> There is an additional charge of £1 if you have to speak to a Sky agent.


----------



## tdw

Lebedev show starts at 5.30pm on Boxnation on Friday


----------



## Roe

:lol:


----------



## tdw

Sky are showing the McDonnell-Ceja fight in full on Saturday night during the Prizefighter/Alexander-Purdy coverage


----------



## Wallet

Eddie Hearn ‏@EddieHearn 4h
Just to let you know @leepurdy1 ring walk confirmed for 2.15am UK time


----------



## Batkilt

tdw said:


> Lebedev show starts at 5.30pm on Boxnation on Friday


Fuck me with a spanner; I'm a stupid cunt and forgot to set my TiVo to record this. Is it likely to be repeated in the next few days?


----------



## tdw

The Batkilt said:


> Fuck me with a spanner; I'm a stupid cunt and forgot to set my TiVo to record this. Is it likely to be repeated in the next few days?


My guide says 4pm tomorrow mate but the Boxnation listings are hit and miss


----------



## Batkilt

Thanks. I'll need to look out for that. Might not be a great fight on paper but I'm a fan of the cruiserweights.


----------



## Jasper Simone

Not TV but Talkshite have a 2 hour show on tonight with Gareth A Davies called fightclub in case anyone didn't know or was interested.


----------



## Wallet

Gareth A Davies ‏@GarethADaviesDT 
Dennis Hobson reveals to me ringside at #FrochKessler that the replay of @JamieMcdonnell1 world title was sold to @SkySportsBoxing for £1.


----------



## tdw

Wallet said:


> Gareth A Davies ‏@GarethADaviesDT
> Dennis Hobson reveals to me ringside at #FrochKessler that the replay of @JamieMcdonnell1 world title was sold to @SkySportsBoxing for £1.


I hope McDonnell got his share


----------



## kingkodi

Wallet said:


> Gareth A Davies ‏@GarethADaviesDT
> Dennis Hobson reveals to me ringside at #FrochKessler that the replay of @JamieMcdonnell1 world title was sold to @SkySportsBoxing for £1.


Sucks ass but at least Jamie got the exposure.


----------



## Roe

Wallet said:


> Gareth A Davies ‏@GarethADaviesDT
> Dennis Hobson reveals to me ringside at #FrochKessler that the replay of @JamieMcdonnell1 world title was sold to @SkySportsBoxing for £1.


:lol: Not all that surprising though. Sky are a business, and Hobson needed McDonnell's fight shown to a wider audience more than Sky needed to show it.


----------



## Roe

Any word on whether Sky will be showing Dawson/Stevenson? I know they hardly show any international boxing at the moment but this would seem to make sense. They don't have any other boxing on for over a month now and with the winner supposedly set to fight Tony Bellew later in the year, it would fit to show this one surely?


----------



## Batkilt

Gethin/Diaz should be a tidy wee fight. I fancy Diaz to win. He's not world class but he's been on the fringes for years and has beaten other touted prospects before. Gethin looks a decent domestic fighter but I'm not sure he's ready for this.

I hate this time of year when the boxing dries up.



Jasper Simone said:


> Not TV but Talkshite have a 2 hour show on tonight with Gareth A Davies called fightclub in case anyone didn't know or was interested.


I can't stand Davies. I can instantly tell when something has been written by him, and I don't mean that as a compliment. Awful writer and pundit. Wish he'd just fuck off or stick to MMA. (Not that his writing or insight is any better for that sport.)


----------



## Ilesey

This July 20th bill seems to have fallen apart...?


----------



## Roe

Ilesey said:


> This July 20th bill seems to have fallen apart...?


Slanderous! It's Chisora vs TBA* now shut the fuck up and buy tickets from eventim.co.uk. Ingrates.

*Subject to change.


----------



## Roe

*Martin Gethin build up show at 7:30pm tomorrow on BoxNation*

The Channel of Champions BoxNation catches up with British Lightweight ChampionMartin Gethin ahead of his clash in the IBF World Title Eliminator against Panama'sAmmeth Diaz on Friday.

It's a real life 'Rocky' story with Gethin battling his up from relative obscurity to being one fight away from fighting for the world title.

Throughout the show Gethin re-visits his Walsall roots where he uncovers the history behind the building where the crucial bout will take place.

Whilst back in the West Midlands, Gethin seeks the advice of strength and conditioning guru and Kung Fu expert Nico Kolokythas from the University of Wolverhampton, who has been working with him every day during his training camp.

During a break from his training routine Gethin meets up with the Mayor of Walsall Councillor Dennis Anson and also ditches the gloves for a kick about at the Bescot Stadium - the home of his beloved Walsall FC with The Saddlers' boss Dean Smith.

And from 8pm boxing fans will be able to re-live Gethin's triumph over Ben Murphy in a re-play of the vacant Lightweight Championship fight which took place on 18th January at Walsall Town Hall.

BoxNation Meets Martin Gethin will be broadcasted at 7.30pm tomorrow (Thursday 30th) evening (repeated on Friday 31st at 6.30pm).

Watch Martin Gethin vs Ammeth Diaz LIVE on BoxNation from 8pm on Friday 31stMay.


----------



## Wallet

The running order for tonight:

Contest # 1 - 19:00 hrs

4 X 3 Minute Rounds Super-Featherweight Contest

DEZZIE BOWATER V MICHAEL STUPART

Contest # 2- 19:20 hrs

4 X 2 Minute Rounds Welterweight Contest

TOM STOKES V BHEKI MOYO

Contest # 3- 19:40 hrs

4 X 3 Minute Rounds Super-Middleweight Contest

CRAIG WILLSHEE V JOHN MASON

Contest # 4- 20:00 hrs

6 X 3 Minute Rounds International Super-Middleweight Contest

GRANT CUNNINGHAM V KIRILLI PSONKO

Contest # 5- 20:30 hrs

6 X 3 Minute Rounds Welterweight Contest

RONNIE HEFFRON V KEIRON GRAY

Contest # 6- 21:00 hrs

8 X 3 Minute Rounds Light-Heavyweight Contest

CALLUM JOHNSON V JOHN ANTHONY

Contest # 7- 21:40 hrs

WBO INTERNATIONAL CRUISERWEIGHT CHAMPIONSHIP

10 X 3 Minute Rounds @ 200 lbs

CHRIS KEANE V NEIL DAWSON

Contest # 8- 22:30 hrs

4 X 3 Minute Rounds Super-Featherweight Contest

CRAIG EVANS V BILLY SMITH

Contest # 9- Follow Ons

FINAL ELIMINATOR FOR THE IBF WORLD LIGHTWEIGHT CHAMPIONSHIP

12 X 3 Minute Rounds

MARTIN GETHIN V AMMETH DIAZ​


----------



## kingkodi

I'm looking forward to tonight's card.


----------



## colinthfc

Will the Huck fight be on Boxnation?


----------



## Roe

colinthfc said:


> Will the Huck fight be on Boxnation?


Doesn't look likely. :-(


----------



## tdw

I find it hard to believe they won't show it


----------



## davez

tdw said:


> I find it hard to believe they won't show it


As far as I was aware Box Nation & Sauerland Promotions had an exclusive deal that would see Sauerland Promotions (Standard) Events broadcast on Box Nation for the next 4 years... this was when the channel launched - So, I would expect Bunce's Boxing Hour on Monday night to confirm that this Huck fight is on the channel).

Just to confirm that by (Standard) Events I mean anything that isn't Froch vs. Kessler or Povetkin vs. Klitschko type of events.


----------



## davez

FIGHTS IN JUNE:

07.06.13 - Friday Night Fights: John Molina Jr. vs. Andrey Klimov (ESPN/ESPN AMERICA).
08.06.13 - Chad Dawson vs. Adonis Stevenson (Channel TBC - not sure if there's any interest from channels in the UK?).
08.06.13 - James DeGale vs. Stjepan Bozic (Channel 5).
08.06.13 - Marcos Maidana vs Josesito Lopez (Box Nation)
08.06.13 - Marco Huck vs. Ola Afolabi III (Channel TBC - possibly Box Nation?).
14.06.13 - Friday Night Fights: Travis Kauffman vs. Luis Ortiz (ESPN/ESPN AMERICA).
21.06.13 - Friday Night Fights: Rances Barthelemy vs. Fahsai Sakkreerin (ESPN/ESPN AMERICA).
22.06.13 - Paulie Malignaggi vs. Adrien Broner (Box Nation).
28.06.13 - Friday Night Fights: Sergio Mora vs. Grzegorz Proksa (ESPN/ESPN AMERICA).
28.06.13 - Frankie Gavin vs. Denton Vassell (Box Nation).
29.06.13 - Gennady Golovkin vs. Matthew Macklin (Channel TBC - possibly Sky Sports or Box Nation?).


----------



## tdw

@davez Eddie Hearn said there would be an announcement this week about Dawson-Stevenson so assumption is Sky get it to hype Bellew

The Boxnation 'deals' always seem a bit unreliable but as i say I can't imagine they won't show it. Bunce has said they are still trying for it

Garcia-Lopez and Wlodarczyk also in June


----------



## davez

@tdw I didn't know about Garcia Lopez fighting... I'd presume that's a Box Nation fight for sure but they ain't updated the site/schedule yet. there's a couple of blank weekends and we've been promised some form of live boxing on the channel most weekends. so still hoping a few more fights are announced soon.


----------



## tdw

davez said:


> @tdw I didn't know about Garcia Lopez fighting... I'd presume that's a Box Nation fight for sure but they ain't updated the site/schedule yet. there's a couple of blank weekends and we've been promised some form of live boxing on the channel most weekends. so still hoping a few more fights are announced soon.


Yeah Garcia-Lopez on the 15th fills a blank weekend for them and they are on a run of getting Top Rank shows so fingers crossed. I think we will get everything on Boxnation or Sky except Wlod


----------



## tdw

Bunce has tweeted that he will have the 'huck Afolabi news' on his show so they must have it


----------



## Roe

tdw said:


> Bunce has tweeted that he will have the 'huck Afolabi news' on his show so they must have it


Is Eddie Hearn on there tonight as well?


----------



## kingkodi

Roe said:


> Is Eddie Hearn on there tonight as well?


:lol:


----------



## tdw

Huck-Afolabi on Boxnation, no Hearn yet


----------



## Grant

Is there no boxing in June, Huck-Ola apart?


----------



## Grant

Sky have the Dawson bill - 3am Sunday morning.


----------



## Roe

I think Sky have got Macklin against Golovkin at the end of the month as well


----------



## davez

Roe said:


> I think Sky have got Macklin against Golovkin at the end of the month as well


makes sense seen as Adam Smith on Ringside is trying to big up the Matthew Macklin, Darren Barker & Martin Murray Triangular Series - EVERY TIME I WATCH Ringside... And they sometimes suggest making it a "Super 4" tournament with Andy Lee's name being flung in as the fourth fighter.


----------



## davez

Grant said:


> Sky have the Dawson bill - 3am Sunday morning.


cheers, will set sky+ to record


----------



## davez

Update for the benefit of... @Grant @Roe @Wallet and anyone else

Please note that times are approx estimates

FIGHTS IN JUNE:

07.06.13 - Friday Night Fights: John Molina Jr. vs. Andrey Klimov (2:00am ESPN).
08.06.13 - James DeGale vs. Stjepan Bozic (9:00pm Channel 5).
08.06.13 - Marco Huck vs. Ola Afolabi III (7:00pm Box Nation).
09.06.13 - Marcos Maidana vs Josesito Lopez (2:00am Box Nation)
09.06.13 - Chad Dawson vs. Adonis Stevenson (3:00am Sky Sports)
14.06.13 - Friday Night Fights: Travis Kauffman vs. Luis Ortiz (ESPN/ESPN America).
21.06.13 - Friday Night Fights: Rances Barthelemy vs. Fahsai Sakkreerin (ESPN/ESPN America).
22.06.13 - Paulie Malignaggi vs. Adrien Broner (Box Nation).
28.06.13 - Friday Night Fights: Sergio Mora vs. Grzegorz Proksa (ESPN/ESPN America).
28.06.13 - Frankie Gavin vs. Denton Vassell (Box Nation).
29.06.13 - Gennady Golovkin vs. Matthew Macklin (Channel TBC - possibly Sky Sports?).


----------



## davez

just announced...

29.06.13 - Gavin Rees vs. Anthony Crolla (Sky Sports)


----------



## Peter Barlow

Alright lads whats happening with Channel 5 on saturday...Kid Galahad, Eubank Jr and Hughie Fury are all fighting on that card.

Bit of a shame they apparently arent getting shown? They're hardly unknowns and all exciting prospects. Can we expect highlights in the programme, its only 90 minutes long, which is pathetic really the cunts are showing an repeats of neighbours after, its not like theres much else on their shite channel.


----------



## Ari Gold Bawse

Mugsy said:


> Alright lads whats happening with Channel 5 on saturday...Kid Galahad, Eubank Jr and Hughie Fury are all fighting on that card.
> 
> Bit of a shame they apparently arent getting shown? They're hardly unknowns and all exciting prospects. Can we expect highlights in the programme, its only 90 minutes long, which is pathetic really the cunts are showing an repeats of neighbours after, its not like theres much else on their shite channel.


im guessing they will show one fight before degale then fit highlights in if they can.

dont know why they cant just give hennessy 2 hours


----------



## Wallet

Updated with this weekend's fights.


----------



## Bryn

Saturday June 7th.

Saturday June 8th.

'Sundday' June 9th.

@Wallet, you absolute spastic.


----------



## Batkilt

@Wallet has let his standards drop since his glory days of Zooey in his av.


----------



## Roe

Bryn said:


> Saturday June 7th.
> 
> Saturday June 8th.
> 
> 'Sundday' June 9th.
> 
> @Wallet, you absolute spastic.


Autism.


----------



## Wallet

Bryn said:


> Saturday June 7th.
> 
> Saturday June 8th.
> 
> 'Sundday' June 9th.
> 
> @Wallet, you absolute spastic.


Deal with it.



The Batkilt said:


> @Wallet has let his standards drop since his glory days of Zooey in his av.


Chop Chop >>>>>>>


----------



## Batkilt

@Wallet No war hate though. Not even trying any more.


----------



## tdw

Macklin-Golovkin is on Sky


----------



## davez

FIGHTS I HAVE SO FAR FOR *JULY* ARE:

06.07.13 - David Price vs. Tony Thompson II (BOX NATION)
06.07.13 - Kevin Mitchell & Prixefighter Light Welterweights III (SKY SPORTS)
13.07.13 - Bernard Hopkins vs. Karo Murat (CHANNEL TBC)
13.07.13 - "THE HOMECOMING" Luke Campbell vs. TBC (SKY SPORTS)
20.07.13 - "Behind Enemy Lines" Dereck Chisora vs. Malik Scott (BOX NATION)
27.07.13 - Andre Berto vs. Jesus Soto Karass (CHANNEL TBC)


----------



## tdw

July 6th has Felix Sturm return and Baysangurov-Andrade


----------



## Wallet

Mick Hennessy has signed a new deal with Channel 5 which starts tomorrow and continues in September.


----------



## Wallet

BBC Two has highlights of this week’s action from the prestigious European Amateur Championships in Belarus on Sunday afternoon at 4pm.

The 2013 edition takes place at the Minsk Palace of Sports and coverage will focus on the efforts of a strong British squad.

It is the first major tournament since the London Olympics and Great Britain have selected a competitive line-up of boxers to travel to Minsk.

Olympian Andrew Selby will be attempting to make history by becoming the first British boxer to retain a European Amateur title.

The Welshman clinched the 2011 title in Ankara when he narrowly beat Russia’s Georgy Balakshin.

Also in the squad are the English pair of Gamal Yafai and Charlie Edwards, who have previously won European bronze medals.

British boxers will represent their own home nations in the competition.

Manish Bhasin presents BBC Two’s coverage and will be joined in the studio by Olympic gold medallists Anthony Joshua and Nicola Adams, as well as respected boxing broadcaster Steve Bunce.

Commentary comes from Ron McIntosh and Richie Woodhall.


----------



## Guest

Wallet said:


> Mick Hennessy has signed a new deal with Channel 5 which starts tomorrow and continues in September.


Anything official on this?


----------



## Guest

06.07.13 - David Price vs. Tony Thompson II (BOX NATION)
06.07.13 - Kevin Mitchell & Prixefighter Light Welterweights III (SKY SPORTS)
*13.07.13 - Bernard Hopkins vs. Karo Murat (CHANNEL TBC)*
13.07.13 - "THE HOMECOMING" Luke Campbell vs. TBC (SKY SPORTS)
20.07.13 - "Behind Enemy Lines" Dereck Chisora vs. Malik Scott (BOX NATION)
*27.07.13 - Andre Berto vs. Jesus Soto Karass (CHANNEL TBC)*

Looks like BoxNations exclusive deals with GBP & Sauerland have run out!!


----------



## Wallet

robpalmer135 said:


> Anything official on this?


Just from here:






0:50 onwards.


----------



## Guest

Wallet said:


> Just from here:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 0:50 onwards.


hhhhhmmmm. I don't think thats much to go on.


----------



## Wallet

robpalmer135 said:


> hhhhhmmmm. I don't think thats much to go on.


Straight from the horse's mouth. What more do you want?


----------



## Guest

Wallet said:


> Straight from the horse's mouth. What more do you want?


he was pretty vague though wasnt he. he didnt say 'We have an exclusive deal with channel 5 for x amount of dates"


----------



## Roy Jones Jr's Jab

Mikey Garcia vs. Juanma Lopez confirmed for this weekend on Boxnation.


----------



## Roe

Roy Jones Jr's Jab said:


> Mikey Garcia vs. Juanma Lopez confirmed for this weekend on Boxnation.


:happy


----------



## tdw

Hopkins-Murat July 13th and Berto-Karass July 27th on Boxnation


----------



## Luf

Boxnation have picked up Garcia v Lopez


----------



## Rooq

luf said:


> Boxnation have picked up Garcia v Lopez


yep..:ibutt


----------



## Batkilt

Excellent! I was wondering if they were leaving it late or if I was going to have to find other means of watching it.


----------



## TonyD407

Is Boxnation showing malignaggi broner ?


----------



## tdw

TonyD407 said:


> Is Boxnation showing malignaggi broner ?


They are, 2am Saturday night


----------



## Bryn

Need an update, Wally. :yep

@Wallet


----------



## Wallet

Bryn said:


> Need an update, Wally. :yep
> 
> @Wallet


Go get your fucking shinebox.


----------



## Bryn

:rofl


----------



## Batkilt

What are the chances of BoxNation picking up Wlodarczyk/Chakhkiev?


----------



## tdw

Batkilt said:


> What are the chances of BoxNation picking up Wlodarczyk/Chakhkiev?


Sadly looks like none


----------



## Batkilt

Well....that's proper shit.


----------



## Wallet

Just noticed on the tv listings Boxnation's answer to HBO's 2 days...

"48 hours: Ryan Clark".

Here it is if you're interested:


----------



## Bryn

Awesome weekend coming up. Has Gavin pulled out yet?


----------



## davez

Box Nation have Floyd Mayweather Jr. vs. Saul Canelo Alvarez

they'll also have an announcement very soon with additional fights via a co-promotion deal struck between Frank Warren Promotions. Barry McGuigan, Frank Maloney, Ricky Hatton's Hatton Promotions & Amir Khan' Khan Promotions. the deal will supposedly see events from all these promoters on the channel but will also see fights between all these promoters stables being made. i.e. a Warren fighter vs. a Hatton fighter and so forth. 

sounds pretty decent to me. although... this may be **subject to change**


----------



## Macca L20

It says David Price v Tony Thompson 2am start on boxnation on my sky tv guide. Must be a mistake surely?


----------



## tdw

Boxnation have added Wilder-Liakovich, the Braehmer/Abraham bill on Aug 24th and Huck-Arslan 2 on September 14th. Sadly doesn't look like we'll get the China show on Saturday


----------



## Rooq

Eurosport 2 showing the Solis fight tonight at 8.30


----------



## tdw

Adamek-Guinn on Boxnation this weekend


----------



## redandwhiterob

Froch v Kessler II on Sky sports 4 now for those that might be interested

​


----------



## Jim Kelly

No friday nightfights.


----------



## Jim Kelly

edit..


----------



## Batkilt

Anyone know if Top Rank will be offering an international stream for the card headlined by Gonzalez/Segura this weekend? They have a hand in the show so I'm hoping I can find a legal stream for it. Looking forward to that fight and don't want to miss it. (I know that international streams aren't strictly television, but thought it might be better to ask in here than start a new thread.)


----------



## EvianMcGirt

ESPN is back on Virgin Media for XL customers. 

Channel popped up again today, along with BT Sport 1 & 2. Virgin did a last minute deal giving all 3 channels to XL customers for "free" as part of the package.

So ESPN FNF should be back on our screens. :bbb

Although this week's card is only being shown on delay on Saturday evening at 6:30pm, maybe worth a watch as a lead in to the Boxnation card.


----------



## Batkilt

I like how Virgin are saying it's "free" when essentially the channels are replacing the ESPN channels that were part of our original package. (Granted that it probably costs Virgin more.)

Only on a delay? Meh! I was hoping that would end with BT taking the ESPN channel on. Still, at least I can watch it without having to rely on a stream...


----------



## EvianMcGirt

Batkilt said:


> I like how Virgin are saying it's "free" when essentially the channels are replacing the ESPN channels that were part of our original package. (Granted that it probably costs Virgin more.)
> 
> Only on a delay? Meh! I was hoping that would end with BT taking the ESPN channel on. Still, at least I can watch it without having to rely on a stream...


Yeah I get the feeling we'll be getting the run around with FNF scheduling.

All the previous ESPN content, for US sports at least like MLB & college football etc, will now be concentrated on the one channel rather than being spread across 2. I guess that means FNF will be shown live sometimes and bumped into a delay spot at other times.

Sucks but better than nowt. And getting the content as part of the package means we're not missing out on what used to be there.

On the plus side i've noticed Gareth A Davies is presenting a UFC show on BT Sport......you'll love that. :lol: :good


----------



## Batkilt

No danger of me watching anything UFC related, ne'er mind something presented by that arse bandit. :lol:


----------



## One to watch

Just in case anybody missed this like myself.

Next week on boxnation
Kubrat pulev v tony Thompson
Juergen braehmer v Stefano abatangelo
Arthur Abraham v willbeforce shihepo

Decent card topped by an excellent final elimanator.
Boxnation scores once again.


----------



## One to watch

With the above card being shot earlier in the night(European) will it be likely that boxnation get the golden boy bill later that night.
Abner mares v johnny Gonzalez
Victor terrazas v Leo Santa Cruz 

2 good world title fights and its golden boy so hopefully we hear either tonight or later this week.
Fingers crossed as that would be another great weekend.


----------



## tdw

The Danny Jacobs show from last night is on Boxnation tomorrow night at 7pm


----------



## jonnyclash1

Good stuff


----------



## One to watch

tdw said:


> The Danny Jacobs show from last night is on Boxnation tomorrow night at 7pm


Tidy

No news on Abner mares and Santa Cruz this weekend then.


----------



## Roy Jones Jr's Jab

All Access : Mayweather vs. Alvarez starts this Monday at 7pm on Boxnation If anyone is interested.


----------



## One to watch

Friday night 7pm Eurosport 

Christian hammer v lief Larsen
Danny Williams on the undercard 

Ok not top class but only thing on British tv Friday night and its heavyweights,competitive and first and foremost boxing.


----------



## One to watch

One to watch said:


> Friday night 7pm Eurosport
> 
> Christian hammer v lief Larsen
> Danny Williams on the undercard
> 
> Ok not top class but only thing on British tv Friday night and its heavyweights,competitive and first and foremost boxing.


Oh my god,foreign commentary.

Oh thank fuck English just arrived.


----------



## Lunny

What's the running schedule for tonight?


----------



## One to watch

Pulev Thompson is next up followed by Abraham and braehmer.

Anybody just tuning in for the heavyweights need to be aware of the early start.


----------



## davez

SEPTEMBER FIGHTS:

07.09.13 - Ricky Burns vs. Raymundo Beltran (SKY SPORTS)
14.09.13 - Floyd Mayweather Jr. vs Saul Canelo Alvarez (BOX NATION)
14.09.13 - Kid Galahad vs. Jazza Dickens (CHANNEL 5)
14.09.13 - Marco Huck vs. Firat Arslan II (BOX NATION)
21.09.13 - Billy Joe Saunders vs. John Ryder (BOX NATION)
21.09.13 - Derry Matthews vs. Curtis Woodhouse (SKY SPORTS)
28.09.13 - David Haye vs. Tyson Fury (SKY SPORTS BOX OFFICE)


----------



## Roe

Cracking month coming up :bbb


----------



## One to watch

davez said:


> SEPTEMBER FIGHTS:
> 
> 07.09.13 - Ricky Burns vs. Raymundo Beltran (SKY SPORTS)
> 14.09.13 - Floyd Mayweather Jr. vs Saul Canelo Alvarez (BOX NATION)
> 14.09.13 - Kid Galahad vs. Jazza Dickens (CHANNEL 5)
> 14.09.13 - Marco Huck vs. Firat Arslan II (BOX NATION)
> 21.09.13 - Billy Joe Saunders vs. John Ryder (BOX NATION)
> 21.09.13 - Derry Matthews vs. Curtis Woodhouse (SKY SPORTS)
> 28.09.13 - David Haye vs. Tyson Fury (SKY SPORTS BOX OFFICE)


Every one of those fights is very good.
Plus some outstanding undercard fights,fuck yeah.


----------



## davez

One to watch said:


> Every one of those fights is very good.
> Plus some outstanding undercard fights,fuck yeah.


totally agree with your comments... and there's still more to be announced Box Nation will probably get some top rank and golden boy cards maybe even more sauerland then we still have hatton, maloney etc... still to announce their first cards of the new season.


----------



## tdw

davez said:


> totally agree with your comments... and there's still more to be announced Box Nation will probably get some top rank and golden boy cards maybe even more sauerland then we still have hatton, maloney etc... still to announce their first cards of the new season.


I'm still waiting on Hatton and Maloney to announce their cards from last season


----------



## One to watch

I kind of hoped boxnation would pull the golden gloves show out of the hat last minute but its not looking likely.

There's a couple of decent fights on there and they have shown some promotions by them before,I loved watching junior Makubu last time out.


----------



## Body shot

*Any reason why sky haven't announced the international fights yet?*

Hearn said on twitter an announcement was going to happen early this week and he then said it was going to be announced yesterday. He then said on an ifilm interview yesterday it would be announced today. Sky sports boxing even tweeted about some big news to be announced today. Anyone got any news or ideas on why they are yet to announce anything?


----------



## One to watch

Hello nafflad 26 and no I don't know maybe trying to finalise things.


----------



## Body shot

I would of thought things would of been finalised by now seen as though Hearn has mentioned it.


----------



## Body shot

Someone did say on twitter that Boxnation had tried to out bid sky and that's causing the hold up.


----------



## One to watch

Body shot said:


> Someone did say on twitter that Boxnation had tried to out bid sky and that's causing the hold up.


I can't imagine boxnation could afford to outbid sky.

Hopefully boxnation aren't panicking.


----------



## Body shot

I think it's just twitter talk. Once sky have bought the rights which Hearn has said they have Boxnation can't outbid them because the deal between sky and the promoter has been done.


----------



## The Chemist

Tomorrow afternoon now I read!


----------



## sim_reiss

The announcing of announcements is the most annoying thing about Hearn. Got no time for it.

If the deal's done, stop being a prick-tease and announce it. If the deal's not done, stop being a prick-tease by suggesting it is...


----------



## Body shot

Where did you hear that?


----------



## Guest

sim_reiss said:


> The announcing of announcements is the most annoying thing about Hearn. Got no time for it.
> 
> If the deal's done, stop being a prick-tease and announce it. If the deal's not done, stop being a prick-tease by suggesting it is...


Yeh he thinks he is Tottenham Hotspur!


----------



## sim_reiss

*Eddie Hearn ‏@EddieHearn 22 Aug*
Great news! FOUR big International fight cards coming to @skysports in September and October to be announced early next week!

*Conall Higgins &#8207 @conallHiggins 27 Aug*
@EddieHearn @SkySports still No word about this ed?

*Eddie Hearn ‏@EddieHearn 27 Aug* @conallHiggins @skysports gimme a chance it's only Tuesday morning 

*Matthew Sawyer ‏@M_Sawyer86 27 Aug*
@SkySportsBoxing Any news on when you will be announcing the international fights that @EddieHearn tweeted about last week? #Boxing

*Eddie Hearn ‏@EddieHearn 27 Aug*
@M_Sawyer86 @skysportsboxing looks like tomorrow

*Boxingmad ‏@hamzanumber1 28 Aug*
@EddieHearn when do you expect to announce the international fights mate? Thanks.

*
Eddie Hearn ‏@EddieHearn 28 Aug*
@hamzanumber1 looks like today


----------



## anklespanker756

The Chemist said:


> Tomorrow afternoon now I read!


Isint that when they are announcing Groves V Froch details? Unless they are doing it all together..


----------



## sim_reiss

robpalmer135 said:


> Yeh he thinks he is Tottenham Hotspur!


:yep

Is Fwank Real Madrid in this analogy since they act like a deal is done when it isn't?


----------



## The Chemist

That's what there press officer said in a tweet! The tickets not on sae for groves v froch for few weeks


----------



## Guest

sim_reiss said:


> :yep
> 
> Is Fwank Real Madrid in this analogy since they act like a deal is done when it isn't?


HAHA yeh.


----------



## Body shot

Seriously though is there anything to worry about with announcement not being made yet? Could sky have infact not secured any of the fights?


----------



## BoxingAnalyst

Will be announced tomorrow I'd imagine along with Froch-Groves. Also Hearn will announce he gets more dates from sky in the next week or two.


----------



## Body shot

Still nothing announced. The delay in the annoucement is taking the pee!!!


----------



## Marlow

Calm down daft lad


----------



## The Chemist

This afternoon all fights are signed read anthony leaver tweets!


----------



## welsh_dragon83

Body shot said:


> Still nothing announced. The delay in the annoucement is taking the pee!!!


chill the fuck out


----------



## davez

28.09.13 - Julio Cesar Chavez Jr. vs. Bryan Vera (CHANNEL TBC)
05.10.13 - Miguel Cotto vs. Delvin Rodriguez (CHANNEL TBC)
05.10.13 - Wladimir Klitschko vs Alexander Povetkin (CHANNEL TBC)
24.11.13 - Manny Pacquiao vs. Brandon Rios (CHANNEL TBC)


----------



## One to watch

Body shot said:


> Seriously though is there anything to worry about with announcement not being made yet? Could sky have infact not secured any of the fights?


Have you some kind of buisness interest in this as I can assure you they will be announced and if not who cares as boxnation will get them.

Your not holding your breath are you.


----------



## davez

SEPTEMBER + OCTOBER + NOVEMBER CONFIRMED FIGHTS 

SEPTEMBER:
07.09.13 - Ricky Burns vs. Raymundo Beltran (SKY SPORTS) - Matchroom
12.09.13 - Shawn Porter vs. Julio Diaz II (TBC - could be BOX NATION???) - Golden Boy on Fox
14.09.13 - Floyd Mayweather Jr. vs Saul Canelo Alvarez (BOX NATION) - Golden Boy/TMT 
14.09.13 - Marco Huck vs. Firat Arslan II (BOX NATION) - Sauerland
14.09.13 - Kid Galahad vs. Jazza Dickens (CHANNEL 5) - Hennessey Sports
21.09.13 - Billy Joe Saunders vs. John Ryder (BOX NATION) - Frank Warren
21.09.13 - Derry Matthews vs. Curtis Woodhouse (SKY SPORTS) - Matchroom
28.09.13 - David Haye vs. Tyson Fury (SKY SPORTS BOX OFFICE) - Matchroom / Hayemaker
28.09.13 - Julio Cesar Chavez Jr. vs. Bryan Vera (TBC) - Top Rank

OCTOBER:
05.10.13 - Anthony Joshua vs. TBC (SKY SPORTS) - Matchroom
05.10.13 - Miguel Cotto vs. Delvin Rodriguez (TBC) - Top Rank
05.10.13 - Wladimir Klitschko vs Alexander Povetkin (TBC) - K2/Sauerland
12.10.13 - Timothy Bradley vs. Juan Manuel Marquez (TBC) - Top Rank
19.10.13 - Mike Alvarado vs. Ruslan Provodnikov (TBC) - Top Rank
19.10.13 - Carl Frampton vs. Jeremy Parodi (BOX NATION) - Cyclone Promotions
26.10.13 - Bernard Hopkins vs. Karo Murat (TBC) - Golden Boy
26.10.13 - Kell Brook vs. Vyacheslav Senchenko (SKY SPORTS) - Matchroom

NOVEMBER:
23.11.13 - George Groves vs. Carl Froch (SKY SPORTS BOX OFFICE) - Matchroom
24.11.13 - Manny Pacquiao vs. Brandon Rios (TBC) - KJ Promotions


----------



## davez

Body shot said:


> Anyone got any news or ideas on why they are yet to announce anything?


Box Nation got them all?


----------



## Grant

Frank has called a presser for Tuesday :hey


----------



## The Chemist

Grant said:


> Frank has called a presser for Tuesday :hey


It not been announced read anthony leaver tweets they got the fights!


----------



## Scorpio78

They are just fucking around as usuall so people can make threads like this and we keep it all relevant by posting in them


----------



## One to watch

Scorpio78 said:


> They are just fucking around as usuall so people can make threads like this and we keep it all relevant by posting in them


Probaly


----------



## Body shot

*How does Sky's new season schedule compare to previous seasons and that of Boxnation's?*

How does the schedule compare to previous seasons and to what Boxnation have been offering? I love the fact that Sky are back showing international fights but I am surprised they aren't show Wlad v Povetkin.

7 September: Ricky Burns defends his WBO world lightweight title against Raymudo Beltran at the SECC in Glasgow.

21 September: Liverpool plays host to a Commonwealth title double header as Derry Mathews faces Curtis Woodhouse for the lightweight crown and Rocky Fielding tackling Mohammed Akrong for the super middleweight belt, followed by Erick Ochieng and Liam Smith battling for the British light middleweight title.

28 September: We're in Manchester to start a heavyweight night of boxing action as David Haye and Tyson Fury meet on Sky Box Office, with Scott Quigg challenging Yoandris Salinas for the WBA super bantamweight title. The action then switches overseas as Adonis Stevenson defends his WBC world light-heavyweight title against Tavoris Cloud from Montreal, Canada, with Liverpool's Tony Bellew waiting for the winner later in the year.

5 October: Olympic Gold medallist Anthony Joshua MBE makes his professional debut at The O2 in London, before the action moves to Florida, where Puerto Rican three-weight world champion Miguel Cotto tackles Devlin Rodriguez.

12 October: Las Vegas is the destination for the mouth-watering clash between the unbeaten WBO world welterweight king Timothy Bradley and Mexican four-weight world champion Juan Manuel Marquez, while Orlando Cruz and Orlando Salido battle for the vacant WBO featherweight title.

19 October: Mike Alvarado defends his WBO world light-welterweight title against exciting Russian Ruslan Provodnikov in Denver.

26 October: Kell Brook faces the stiffest examination of his world title credentials when he hosts Vyacheslav Senchenko in Sheffield.

23 November: Carl Froch puts his WBA and IBF super-middleweight titles on the line in a Battle of Britain clash against unbeaten young talent George Groves.


----------



## Bryn

@Wallet Update the OP, sunshine.


----------



## davez

UPDATED SEPTEMBER + OCTOBER + NOVEMBER CONFIRMED FIGHTS

SEPTEMBER:
07.09.13 - Ricky Burns vs. Raymundo Beltran (SKY SPORTS)
12.09.13 - Shawn Porter vs. Julio Diaz II (TBC) 
14.09.13 - Floyd Mayweather Jr. vs Saul Canelo Alvarez (BOX NATION)
14.09.13 - Marco Huck vs. Firat Arslan II (BOX NATION) 
14.09.13 - Kid Galahad vs. Jazza Dickens (CHANNEL 5) 
21.09.13 - Billy Joe Saunders vs. John Ryder (BOX NATION) 
21.09.13 - Derry Matthews vs. Curtis Woodhouse (SKY SPORTS) 
28.09.13 - David Haye vs. Tyson Fury (SKY SPORTS BOX OFFICE)
28.09.13 - Adonis Stevenson vs. Tavoris Cloud (SKY SPORTS) 
28.09.13 - Julio Cesar Chavez Jr. vs. Bryan Vera (TBC)

OCTOBER:
05.10.13 - Anthony Joshua vs. TBC (SKY SPORTS) 
05.10.13 - Miguel Cotto vs. Delvin Rodriguez (SKY SPORTS) 
05.10.13 - Wladimir Klitschko vs Alexander Povetkin (TBC) 
12.10.13 - Timothy Bradley vs. Juan Manuel Marquez (SKY SPORTS)
19.10.13 - Mike Alvarado vs. Ruslan Provodnikov (SKY SPORTS) 
19.10.13 - Carl Frampton vs. Jeremy Parodi (BOX NATION) 
26.10.13 - Bernard Hopkins vs. Karo Murat (TBC) 
26.10.13 - Kell Brook vs. Vyacheslav Senchenko (SKY SPORTS)

NOVEMBER:
23.11.13 - George Groves vs. Carl Froch (SKY SPORTS BOX OFFICE) 
24.11.13 - Manny Pacquiao vs. Brandon Rios (TBC)


----------



## Rooq

Given the fights coming up on sky sports and my reluctance to subscribe for the extra 22 quid a month, I'm considering getting the sky sports mobile sub for a fiver a month and watch the fights on the tablet. Has anyone here used it and is it any good?


----------



## jonnyclash1

Good idea may do that also


----------



## 1971791

.


----------



## Rooq

just installed it, paid 4.99 for SS1 and SS2, and the quality looks pretty good. 

obviously it wont be as fun as watching the fights on TV, but its better than nothing


----------



## Body shot

Boxing on the red button 6 til 8 showing the undercard action from Scotland. It's good to see sky doing this.


----------



## One to watch

Body shot said:


> Boxing on the red button 6 til 8 showing the undercard action from Scotland. It's good to see sky doing this.


Cheers mate,didn't know that.

Looking a good weekend.


----------



## Roy Jones Jr's Jab

Mitchell vs Arreola is on Boxnation.


----------



## Bryn

Roy Jones Jr's Jab said:


> Mitchell vs Arreola is on Boxnation.


:bbb


----------



## davez

Roy Jones Jr's Jab said:


> Mitchell vs Arreola is on Boxnation.


yeah apparently it's on at 2:30am burns fight schedule to finish 11:30pm tonight bit of a long time to wait between fights... still at least the don't clash


----------



## Wallet

Sounds like Loaded aren't finished just yet...


> In 2006, middleweight contender Matthew Macklin described Birmingham as a sleeping giant. It may have taken a while, but it seems that the giant is slowly rising from its slumber. The previous season has been a fruitful one for Birmingham fight fans with plenty of action to sink their teeth into, and new kid on the block Marcus Anderson-Hitchin is kicking the new season off in style. His third It's About-Boxing show is scheduled for the HMV Institute, Digbeth Friday the 13th and it promises to be something special as the promoter has managed to land an exclusive deal with TV channel Loaded, [channel 192].
> 
> "Currently they show a lot of greyhound racing" explained Anderson-Hitchin, "but they are looking to expand into boxing! They wanted a weekly show, but we are not in a position to provide them with that at the moment. If any other promoters want to get their lads some exposure, they should come and have a word".


----------



## One to watch

Wallet said:


> Sounds like Loaded aren't finished just yet...


'A weekly show'

Who is this promoter from brummingham.


----------



## One to watch

Are we likely to get foxs Thursday night show on boxnation.

3 good fights headlined by porter-Diaz 2.
It's a card that actually surpasses their Saturday night one despite it just being a lead up to Saturday.

Anybody on twitter feel like harassing buncey about it.
That would be a great start to the weekend.


----------



## Wallet

Wallet said:


> Sounds like Loaded aren't finished just yet...


Seems someone fucked up with that.

According to the most recent press release about that show it's on Showcase TV.



> The show will also be broadcast on Showcase TV (SKy Channel 191, FreeSat Channel 400) on Sunday, 22nd September and will be repeated the following Wednesday


And I found this:



> It's-A-Bout-Boxing have signed a deal with Showcase TV.
> 
> The brainchild of Promoter Marcus Anderson, grandson of renowned boxer, trainer and manager Lesley Anderson, It's-A-Bout-Boxing are kicking off the new boxing season in style.
> 
> It's-A-Bout Boxing have a host of shows planned throughout the UK all of which will be shown on Showcase TV (Showcase TV® Channel 191 on SKY and Showcase TV® Channel 400 on FreeSat).
> 
> As well as broadcasting from each show, It's-A-Bout-Boxing will broadcast, via Showcase TV, a monthly boxing programme hosted by the legendary Joe Egan.
> 
> The Irish Heavyweight Boxing Legend described by Mike Tyson as 'The toughest white man on the planet' will be joined by a variety of celebrity hosts that follow boxing including Lock, tock and Two Smoking Barrells' Vas Blackwood and former Coronation Street Star, Steve Arnold who boxed as a amateur.
> 
> "These are very exciting times," explained Anderson. "It's great to be able to announce a television deal. This will take our dynamic brand of boxing promotion to a wider audience.
> 
> "Our shows are different to the norm. It's all about entertaining people. Each show features live music from big names from the music industry such as DJ Ironik, who has sold over 5 million records worldwide.
> 
> "We currently have a six-show deal and our weekly round-up programme is due to start in November. At the end of this we hope to move to weekly shows for both. We will also be looking to work closely with other small hall promoters.
> 
> "I am over the moon to have gained exactly the deal we were aiming for. Although we are new to boxing promotion we have years of experience in the entertainment industry, which is what I believe has helped us secure such a great deal.
> 
> "We will of course now need to expand on our signed fighters and look forward to bringing bigger title fights to both our home in Birmingham and across the UK."


http://www.itsaboutboxing.com/news/anderson_snaps_up_showcase_tv_deal_


----------



## Body shot

Stevenson v Cloud is on Sky Box Office along with the Haye v Fury fight according to the Sky Sports Website. Its shit for us lot who aren't at home during the evening when Haye v Fury is on but will be back in the early hours of the morning. Wish it was on regular Sky Sports because I aren't forking out £15 to watch Stevenson v Cloud live and a repeat of Haye v Fury. Pretty sure Pacquiao v Margarito was shown on regular Sky Sports on the same night as a Haye PPV card.


----------



## Body shot

Boxnation's current schedule is awful. Only two shows in the next 5 weeks.


----------



## ste1983

Body shot said:


> Boxnation's current schedule is awful. Only two shows in the next 5 weeks.


they do tend to pick a lot of things up late though ie the week before


----------



## Body shot

There is only Hopkins against murat and the wlad fight they can pick up between now and the end of October. Sky have the Stevenson against cloud fight and the 3 top rank shows. There is chavez jnr against Vera they could pick up but it's on the same night as haye v fury and Stevenson against cloud.


----------



## TheBoxingfan101

Body shot said:


> There is only Hopkins against murat and the wlad fight they can pick up between now and the end of October. Sky have the Stevenson against cloud fight and the 3 top rank shows. There is chavez jnr against Vera they could pick up but it's on the same night as haye v fury and Stevenson against cloud.


what about the bradley marquez fight?


----------



## davez

Live on Sky Sports 1 and Sky Sports 1HD 
September 17, 2013 10:00pm

*The Gloves Are Off: Heavyweights*

Johnny Nelson is joined by Lennox Lewis, Frank Bruno, Scott Welch, Tyson Fury and Anthony Joshua to discuss the heavyweight boxing scene both past and present.


----------



## Body shot

Bradley v marquez is on sky.


----------



## Bristolcityfc

Its about boxing is on Sunday 22nd September 8-30pm Showcase TV 2 Channel 192 SKY


----------



## tdw

Hopkins-Murat is on Boxnation


----------



## tdw

Just looking at the listings and it looks like Boxing Matters is back on tonight at 6.30pm for those interested


----------



## davez

Bristolcityfc said:


> Its about boxing is on Sunday 22nd September 8-30pm Showcase TV 2 Channel 192 SKY


Are you sure? There's nothing showing on my sky planner listings for both Showcase TV channels. Also, is this an actual boxing event with fights or just some discussion show?


----------



## davez

tdw said:


> Just looking at the listings and it looks like Boxing Matters is back on tonight at 6.30pm for those interested


still never saw a full episode of this show. Everytime I switch box nation on it's either just been on or about to finish. lol

looked like this weeks episode was a tribute to Dean Powell mind u I only caught the last 2 or 3 minutes of it.


----------



## tdw

davez said:


> still never saw a full episode of this show. Everytime I switch box nation on it's either just been on or about to finish. lol
> 
> looked like this weeks episode was a tribute to Dean Powell mind u I only caught the last 2 or 3 minutes of it.


The Dean Powell tribute was only the last few minutes. The rest was Mayweather, Saunders-Ryder and Haye-Fury. I think the show is decent. It's an easy 30 minutes every week


----------



## jonnyclash1

Khan Alexander has been added to Boxnation schedule


----------



## Bristolcityfc

davez said:


> Are you sure? There's nothing showing on my sky planner listings for both Showcase TV channels. Also, is this an actual boxing event with fights or just some discussion show?


Strange seems to have gone-i had it set to record-still listed on online ch guide so who knows. Also see post 777
http://www.information.tv/WhatIsOnShowcaseTv2/TheSchedule/?day=1


----------



## One to watch

jonnyclash1 said:


> Khan Alexander has been added to Boxnation schedule


Great news


----------



## Bristolcityfc

Bristolcityfc said:


> Strange seems to have gone-i had it set to record-still listed on online ch guide so who knows. Also see post 777
> http://www.information.tv/WhatIsOnShowcaseTv2/TheSchedule/?day=1


Seems to have been moved to Sept 29th 8-30pm Sky ch 192 (Its about Boxing)
you tube clip


----------



## davez

just thought I'd let you all know that there is a new 1 hour boxing magazine & highlights show on BT Sport tonight and EVERY TUESDAY at 8:00PM... 
It's called "Boxing Tonight". it's on BT Sport 2 tonight.


----------



## davez

Updates:

28.09.13 - Selcuk Aydin vs. Demarcus Corley (EUROSPORT at 2:00AM saturday morning)
28.09.13 - Adonis Stevenson vs. Tavoris Cloud (SKY SPORTS at 2:00AM)
28.09.13 - Julio Cesar Chavez Jr. vs. Bryan Vera (TBC)
28.09.13 - Miguel Vazquez vs. Ameth Diaz (TBC)
29.09.13 - It's A Bout Boxing: Warren Sindon vs. Samson Sykes & Chris Truman vs. Mike O'Hagan (SHOWCASE - SKY CH. 192 at 8:30PM)
30.09.13 - Golden Boy on Fox: Sadam Ali vs. Jay Krupp & Michael Perez vs. Carlos Molina (BOX NATION ??)

OCTOBER:
01.10.13 - Queensbury Boxing League: Pride And Glory (EUROSPORT at 8:00PM)
05.10.13 - TBC (EUROSPORT at 2:00AM)
05.10.13 - Anthony Joshua vs. TBC (SKY SPORTS)
05.10.13 - Miguel Cotto vs. Delvin Rodriguez (SKY SPORTS)
05.10.13 - Wladimir Klitschko vs Alexander Povetkin (BOX NATION)
12.10.13 - Timothy Bradley vs. Juan Manuel Marquez (SKY SPORTS)
18.10.13 - Bigger's Better 25: Slovakia (EUROSPORT)
19.10.13 - Mike Alvarado vs. Ruslan Provodnikov (SKY SPORTS)
19.10.13 - Carl Frampton vs. Jeremy Parodi (BOX NATION)
23.10.13 - Shane Mosley vs. Anthony Mundine (TBC)
26.10.13 - Queensbury Boxing League: Courage Under Fire (EUROSPORT)
26.10.13 - Bernard Hopkins vs. Karo Murat (BOX NATION)
26.10.13 - Kell Brook vs. Vyacheslav Senchenko (SKY SPORTS)

NOVEMBER:
02.11.13 - Gennady Golovkin vs. Curtis Stevens (TBC)
09.11.13 - Top Rank Triple Header: Donaire vs. Darchinyan (TBC)
23.11.13 - George Groves vs. Carl Froch (SKY SPORTS BOX OFFICE)
24.11.13 - Manny Pacquiao vs. Brandon Rios (TBC)


----------



## Jdempsey85

Chavez vs Vera on??


----------



## One to watch

Jdempsey85 said:


> Chavez vs Vera on??


It doesn't look like it unfortunately.

Good job sky are going international again after all.


----------



## scrappylinks

what times the wlad fight going to be starting then lads


----------



## Wallet

scrappylinks said:


> what times the wlad fight going to be starting then lads


8:30 ring walks.

When the fight will start is a different matter. :conf


----------



## scrappylinks

Wallet said:


> 8:30 ring walks.
> 
> When the fight will start is a different matter. :conf


thanks friend


----------



## One to watch

Boxing Monday night on boxnation after bunce hour.

Stephen ormond v Adam dingsdale
And Bradley Saunders amongst others.

Good bonus boxing from the boys.


----------



## davez

07.12.13 - Paul Smith vs. Luke Blackledge (BOX NATION)


----------



## Body shot

*How much do the rights to international fights cost?*

Sorry it's another tv thread guys. I just wondered how much tv rights for international fights roughly were. Hearn has stated a couple of times on ifilm interviews that they are cheap and that sky will be showing more international fights which they are starting to do. Obviously the Bradley v Marquez card will be more expensive than the Golovkin v Stevens card but does anyone know how much money were roughly talking?


----------



## cheekyvid

@robpalmer is your man


----------



## Alba

*Is the poster Body shot that troll from esb who posts all the time about SKY and tele*

Naff lad? Or hammers571 ?

Look at this threads most recently seem to be about sky and there boxing coverage?

He was one of the main reasons that forum went down the pan with his constant trolling


----------



## Marlow

Good old daftlad and his tv obsession.


----------



## ..TheUzi..

Think Hearn is slyly taking digs at boxnation by repeating the fact the rights are cheap to purchase.
Why else would he mention it?
Body Shot, why do you want to know?


----------



## Shocked Quartz

Who gives a fuck about a few threads about boxing on TV?

You're just desperate to moan about something.


----------



## dftaylor

Shocked Quartz said:


> Who gives a fuck about a few threads about boxing on TV?
> 
> You're just desperate to moan about something.


Said the man moaning about someone else moaning.


----------



## Smeg

Good ol' Nafflad


----------



## Grant

Have Sky not picked up JMM - Bradley 24/7?


----------



## Shocked Quartz

dftaylor said:


> Said the man moaning about someone else moaning.


Said the man moaning about the man moaning about someone else moaning.


----------



## Marlow

I'll start the bidding at 7k for the Golovkin fight.


----------



## dftaylor

Shocked Quartz said:


> Said the man moaning about the man moaning about someone else moaning.


But I wasn't moaning, I was observing.


----------



## Stunkie

Marlow said:


> I'll start the bidding at 7k for the Golovkin fight.


8k


----------



## BoltonTerrier

Grant said:


> Have Sky not picked up JMM - Bradley 24/7?


Nope:


----------



## Jimmy Two-Times

Alba said:


> Naff lad? Or hammers571 ?
> 
> Look at this threads most recently seem to be about sky and there boxing coverage?
> 
> He was one of the main reasons that forum went down the pan with his constant trolling


Yes, and he's already been warned about starting shit threads.


----------



## Shocked Quartz

dftaylor said:


> But I wasn't moaning, I was observing.


This forum has a lot of petty bickering and you're often at the centre of it.

I don't think innocent observation is usually on your radar. You like to get under people's skin, get a rise out of them.

Doesn't work with me though my little tartan friend. I'm too cool for that. :nod


----------



## Grant

BoltonTerrier said:


> Nope:


See, I'd prefer Boxnation pick this up in SD with 24/7 rather than Sky's glitzy HD half arsed approach.


----------



## dftaylor

Shocked Quartz said:


> *This forum has a lot of petty bickering and you're often at the centre of it.*
> 
> I don't think innocent observation is usually on your radar. You like to get under people's skin, get a rise out of them.
> 
> Doesn't work with me though my little tartan friend. I'm too cool for that. :nod


I don't really try. But there was an inherent irony in you moaning about people moaning.


----------



## Alba

Well if he's been warned ban him. He ruined the other forums. The guy needs a boot to the balls


----------



## Roe

Play nice fellas.


----------



## One to watch

Alba said:


> Naff lad? Or hammers571 ?
> 
> Look at this threads most recently seem to be about sky and there boxing coverage?
> 
> He was one of the main reasons that forum went down the pan with his constant trolling


He is definately naff lad because he was having threads started at both places that were word for word.

I don't have a problem with it as it's not many threads,he isn't rude or trying to annoy people.

He just likes to talk tv.and he is a sky and Hearn fan but again it's up to him.


----------



## Alba

One to watch said:


> He is definately naff lad because he was having threads started at both places that were word for word.
> 
> I don't have a problem with it as it's not many threads,he isn't rude or trying to annoy people.
> 
> He just likes to talk tv.and he is a sky and Hearn fan but again it's up to him.


dinnae kid yourself, hes a troll and he knows what hes doing . he used to post under the name hammers 571 or something and said he was a reasearcher for SKy and that...got banned then ended up coming back under hammers... load of shit. Guys a troll - end of.


----------



## One to watch

Alba said:


> dinnae kid yourself, hes a troll and he knows what hes doing . he used to post under the name hammers 571 or something and said he was a reasearcher for SKy and that...got banned then ended up coming back under hammers... load of shit. Guys a troll - end of.


If you have bad experiences then of course fair enough.i just haven't seen it myself.

Why did he get banned?


----------



## Shocked Quartz

dftaylor said:


> I don't really try. But there was an inherent irony in you moaning about people moaning.


I do enjoy our little verbal spars. :yep


----------



## Wallet

One to watch said:


> If you have bad experiences then of course fair enough.i just haven't seen it myself.
> 
> Why did he get banned?


For being a spastic, I'm guessing.

His 'starmatthew1234' account was a lot funnier.

He showed Marquez-Katsidis on his own boxing channel, remember. http://www.boxingforum24.com/showthread.php?t=268504


----------



## Alba

Wallet said:


> For being a spastic, I'm guessing.
> 
> His 'starmatthew1234' account was a lot funnier.
> 
> He showed Marquez-Katsidis on his own boxing channel, remember. http://www.boxingforum24.com/showthread.php?t=268504


i remeber, that, then he tweeted eddie hearn when Bute/Froch fight was announced and asked him/or said to him it should be ppv or something ...then started a thread on ESB saying that it migth be ppv ... guys a clown ... he then came back and did his usual pish that he is starting here ...


----------



## Body shot

Alba what the hell are you going on about?


----------



## Wallet

DeGale vs TBA is on C5 on November 16th.


----------



## Roe

Haskins/Booth on Eurosport next month.


----------



## One to watch

Roe said:


> Haskins/Booth on Eurosport next month.


Good one.


----------



## Wallet

One to watch said:


> Good one.


Is it?


----------



## One to watch

Wallet said:


> Is it?


Yeah it's boxing that was unexpected and considering eurosports normal output is relevant to British boxing.

Mismatch though.


----------



## Wallet

*Night Of The Fight: Hatton's Last Stand - ITV4 Wednesday 16th October 10pm*



> "About round six I thought, 'This ain't the same', it's like you have ring rust and everything, don't you, but no pal - this ain't f-ing happening. I dug in, I tried, just to see if I could. I'm feeling happy now. All I wanted to know was, 'Have I still got it?', and I f-ing haven't." Ricky Hatton
> 
> This new factual documentary features unprecedented access to Ricky Hatton as he makes a comeback for his last ever fight, for the first time on British television.
> 
> Produced by Ad Hoc Films, Night Of The Fight: Hatton's Last Stand is a raw, at times brutal account of events surrounding his final professional bout in Manchester against Vyacheslav Senchenko.
> 
> The film features close-quarters access to Ricky, his team and his immediate family with exclusive scenes from training and ringside on fight night. Cameras are allowed into Ricky's home, to the dressing room before and immediately after the fight, bringing viewers a unique personal and professional insight into one of boxing's most colourful characters at a key moment in his life and career.
> 
> The boxer is seen in the gym, and running through the streets as part of his training. He says his desire to return to the ring is burning strongly after being the subject of lurid tabloid headlines over drug-taking and binge drinking since his last fight in 2009: "It's not just the defeat by Manny Pacquiao - I feel like I've let people down and all that good I did in the ring has all been for nothing at this moment in time. It's something that needs doing not only for me to move on in me boxing career - but to move on in me life."
> 
> Ricky is seen at home in his kitchen, laughing with his partner. After he weighs in at ten stone eight pounds and eleven ounces, she says he might be able to have a drink - of water. He jokes: "One minute you want me to be a changed man and the next minute you're saying go and have a drink. Maybe on the Thursday I could have a fish supper and then go out and have a drink."
> 
> The camera is ringside at the Manchester Arena as Ricky walks on for what turns out to be his last fight. In the early stages he looks good until he's caught by a jab, as his trainer Bob Shannon tells him between rounds: "Ricky. Don't go rushing in. You listening? You got careless in that round - you got in some fantastic shots, then you went - going in. You weren't thinking were you? Get back on track Rick. He's all yours."
> 
> But after the tide turns and Senchenko wins by knockout in round nine, Ricky makes the decision to retire, telling his entourage he's unwilling to put his girlfriend or his body through the strain of a big fight again.
> 
> He concludes: "The problem with what happened last time was I spent two years, three years thinking, 'Oh I've still got it, I can still come back - I've still got one more fight in me'.
> 
> "But I'm f-ing kidding myself again. I'm putting myself in the same f-ing mess I always did. Before the fight I wanted to know if I still had it left and I haven't, and I don't need to dwell. I'm happy."
> 
> Ad Hoc's previous work includes the Grierson Award-shortlisted documentary The Four Year Plan, which went behind the scenes at Queens Park Rangers.


----------



## 084

Something about Ali on sky Atlantic tonight at 9


----------



## Wallet

LP said:


> Something about Ali on sky Atlantic tonight at 9


Muhammad Ali's Greatest Fight.

It's a HBO drama (wtih archive footage) about Ali's battle with the supreme court over Vietnam.

Looked good on the advert but it hasn't got great reviews.


----------



## tdw

Boxing Tonight on BT showed the Klitschko fight in full this week. Will be interesting to see if this continues


----------



## BunnyGibbons

tdw said:


> Boxing Tonight on BT showed the Klitschko fight in full this week. Will be interesting to see if this continues


:lol: Of all the shit they could've shown, they show _that_ ****-fest.


----------



## gob-bluth

Any idea what time we can expect marquez-bradley ?


----------



## Wallet

gob-bluth said:


> Any idea what time we can expect marquez-bradley ?


The HBO card starts at 2am and they're showing two 10 rounders, and a 12 rounder before.

It's a long night if they all go the distance.


----------



## Peter Barlow

We talking 4am? I think I'll rewatch in the morning tbh


----------



## Hoshi

Might set my alarm for about 3am. Will need coffee!


----------



## jonnyclash1

Probs 4.30-5ish it being in Vegas


----------



## scrappylinks

someone should make an app that has a list of fights and it alerts you when the ringwalk for that fight is starting, like an alarm without a set time


----------



## Ishy

Times for upcoming US fights:

HBO, October 19th from 2.45am - Marquez/Bradley repeat followed by Alvarado/Provodnikov
Showtime, October 26th from 1am (after clocks go back that night) - Wilder/Firtha, Quillin/Rosado and Hopkins/Murat
HBO, November 2nd from 2am - Abdusalamov/Perez followed by Golovkin/Stevens
HBO, November 9th from 2.30am - Martirosyan/Andrade, Donaire/Darchinyan II and Garcia/Martinez
HBO, November 16th from 2.30am - Ward/Rodriguez


----------



## jonnyclash1

scrappylinks said:


> someone should make an app that has a list of fights and it alerts you when the ringwalk for that fight is starting, like an alarm without a set time


Great idea


----------



## davez

according to bunce's boxing hour show tonight...

Golden Boy on FOX show tonight... is being shown on box nation this wednesday evening. 7pm. it's going to be a regular thing apparently so we'll get midweek boxing.


----------



## Grant

Ricky Hatton documentary being aired tonight. 10pm on ITV4.


----------



## davez

http://tv.eurosport.co.uk/search.shtml?query=boxing

Saturday October 26 (EUROSPORT 2 - 02:00AM)
WBC Boxing World Cup: Solis vs Takam

Monday October 28 (EUROSPORT 2 - 10:40PM)
WBC Boxing World Cup: Gomez vs Consuegra


----------



## tdw

New show on Boxnation starting this week called Fighting Back. Supposedly will be on Friday night. It's basically a fighter discussing a particular fight from their career. 
The first one is Calzaghe talking the Hopkins fight. The clip they showed last night was pretty good


----------



## SimplyTuck

Still no TV for PAC fight.


----------



## tdw

tdw said:


> New show on Boxnation starting this week called Fighting Back. Supposedly will be on Friday night. It's basically a fighter discussing a particular fight from their career.
> The first one is Calzaghe talking the Hopkins fight. The clip they showed last night was pretty good


7pm Friday night is first showing


----------



## Grant

When does the amateur world champs start on tv?


----------



## davez

tdw said:


> New show on Boxnation starting this week called Fighting Back. Supposedly will be on Friday night. It's basically a fighter discussing a particular fight from their career.
> The first one is Calzaghe talking the Hopkins fight. The clip they showed last night was pretty good


Looking forward to watching this series. hope it's a success.


----------



## davez

02.11.13 - Lucas Browne vs. Richard Towers (SKY SPORTS)
02.11.13 - Gennady Golovkin vs. Curtis Stevens (SKY SPORTS)
09.11.13 - Top Rank Triple Header (TBC - likely SKY SPORTS)
16.11.13 - Andre Ward vs. Edwin Rodriguez (TBC - likely SKY SPORTS)
16.11.13 - James DeGale vs. TBC (CHANNEL 5)
23.11.13 - Carl Froch vs. George Groves (SKY SPORTS BOX OFFICE)
24.11.13 - Manny Pacquiao vs. Brandon Rios (TBC)
30.11.13 - Adonis Stevenson vs. Tony Bellew (TBC - likely SKY SPORTS)
30.11.13 - Devon Alexander vs. Shawn Porter (TBC - likely SKY SPORTS)
30.11.13 - Rock The Box II (BOX NATION)


----------



## jonnyclash1

SimplyTuck said:


> Still no TV for PAC fight.


Any word about if it will be prime time in the US or will they have it Macau time?


----------



## Wallet

jonnyclash1 said:


> Any word about if it will be prime time in the US or will they have it Macau time?


US Prime time.


----------



## Grant

Pac-Rios on Boxnation.


----------



## Bryn

*Upcoming on BoxNation*​


----------



## Bryn

*Upcoming on Sky (Sports & Box Office)*​







​ 






​


----------



## Grant

They are advertising Froch-Groves on Sky Sports?

That'd be nice.


----------



## Bryn

Grant said:


> They are advertising Froch-Groves on Sky Sports?
> 
> That'd be nice.


Says Box Office underneath it. I'll change it to 'Boxing on Sky', you pedant.


----------



## Grant

Bryn said:


> Says Box Office underneath it. I'll change it to 'Boxing on Sky', you pedant.


Thanks.


----------



## Body shot

*Any idea on Sky's international announcement this week?*

Hearn confirmed on ifilm after the Brook fight that sky would be announcing another international fight this week. I thought it may of been pacquiao v Rios but I was wrong. Anyone got any ideas of which fight it is? And when it will be announced?


----------



## Marlow

I'd guess at Ward/Rodriguez.


----------



## Guest

Ward v Rodrigurez most likley.


----------



## Paullow

I would personally say Andrade/Martirosyan on the 9th was most likely given the direct Rose links and the much stronger undercard and 'a real pound for pounder' as Adam Smith would say (in Donaire).

They are having an press conference in London on Thurs to finalise their London Dec 14th show and 'some other interesting news', so would imagine they might do it on there, if not, then most likely at the end of Ringside on Thursday.

Eddie Hearn ‏@EddieHearn 12h 
Big press conference Thursday in London to announce our bumper Dec 14 show and also some other interesting news!


----------



## Marlow

Paullow said:


> I would personally say *Andrade/Martirosyan on the 9th* was most likely given the direct Rose links and the much stronger undercard and 'a real pound for pounder' as Adam Smith would say (in Donaire).
> 
> They are having an press conference in London on Thurs to finalise their London Dec 14th show and 'some other interesting news', so would imagine they might do it on there, if not, then most likely at the end of Ringside on Thursday.
> 
> Eddie Hearn ‏@EddieHearn 12h
> Big press conference Thursday in London to announce our bumper Dec 14 show and also some other interesting news!


Good shout.


----------



## adamcanavan

Andrade-Martirosyan is my guess too. O dont think theyre bumming ward as much as they used too tbh, maybe theyve given up on the froch rematch


----------



## ButeTheBeast

Box Nation have all the Golden Boy cards so it's definitely Top Rank


----------



## sim_reiss

I fancy it'll be the Donaire card, Rose has a shot at the Andrade-Vanes winner and they recently did a little profile on Nonito. It is a much better card than Ward-Rodriguez anyway:

Donaire-Darchinyan
Andrade-Martisoyan
Garcia-Martinez
Walters-Garza


----------



## Gazanta87

Eddie targeting Donaire for Scott Quigg :hey


----------



## stevebhoy87

With the piece they did on Donaire on ringside recently and now with the Rose interest in Martirosyan vs Andrade, I'd guess like most that will be the choice


----------



## DeMarco

Rob would know  miss u already bbz


----------



## BoltonTerrier

*BoxNation @boxnationtv*

*BREAKING: #BoxNation to show @andreward v Edwin Rodriguez LIVE and EXCLUSIVE on November 16th! boxnation.com/boxing-matches&#8230; #boxing #AndreWard*

Must be the Andrade fight then


----------



## Elephant Man

Boxnation have got Ward - Rodriguez.

EDIT: What Bolton said.


----------



## Mandanda

The Andrade fight makes most sense in all honesty because Rose fights the winner..


----------



## NSFW

Prizefighter International - The Bantamweights.


----------



## dkos

They've acquired an exclusive agreement to screen every Bigger's Better tournament over the next three years.


----------



## One to watch

dkos said:


> They've acquired an exclusive agreement to screen every Bigger's Better tournament over the next three years.


Haha.

Now that's commitment to boxing.


----------



## Body shot

*So do Boxnation's announcements about showing the Ward and Pacquiao fights question Sky's commitment*

I thought Hearn had said sky were back in the market for international fights but was this only a short term thing? Very strange not to tie the Pacquiao fight in with the Froch v Groves PPV and even stranger not to show the Ward fight especially with the Froch connection. It would be interesting to know whether sky were interested in televising them and were simply outbid by Boxnation or whether they had no interest in showing the fights. Hearn said an international fight was due to be announced on sky this week but it makes me wonder whether it was the Ward or the Pacquiao fights and they've been outbid at the last minute by Boxnation. Be interesting to see if anything about another international fight is mentioned on Ringside tonight.


----------



## SouthpawSlayer

boxnation ; the home of boxing

frank warren is a legend


----------



## Luf

To be honest boxnation is the only reason I have sky at all now. I'm on the minimum package as most of the stuff I watch is terrestrial or on e4. But I need it to get boxnation. As soon as boxnation is available to freeview I'll leave sky at the drop of an hat.

It's worked out cheaper for me to go to the pub whenever a football game I'm interested in is on. And I never watched movies anyways.

If sky sports put more commitment into boxing and they were the ones announcing this fight and Mayweather fights etc, I'd have to get sky sports again. But they seem ok with letting boxnation take the mantle with regards to boxing. Guess it just isn't a priority of theirs.


----------



## davez

Friday November 1, 2013, 7:00pm
Dachau, Bayern, Germany (Eurosport)

Alexander Petkovic vs. Chupaki Chipindi
Damir Beljo vs. Arturs Kulikauskis
Juan Carlos Gomez vs. Adnan Buharalija


----------



## Gazanta87

Would sky benefit from having Ward/Rodriguez on when theres no uk leg? plus its a complete mismatch.


----------



## sim_reiss

I guess it does to some extent since they wouldn't have cost a bomb to acquire...


----------



## dftaylor

Gazanta87 said:


> Would sky benefit from having Ward/Rodriguez on when theres no uk leg? plus its a complete mismatch.


So is Froch-Groves, but that's on ppv.


----------



## Gary Barlow

who cares? long as on tv then thats all that matters, this constant baiting of sky vs boxnation is old.


----------



## TeddyL

I am assuming the policy is that unless it's in connection with someone a British fighter may face then they won't show it. 

Pacquaio Rios doesn't have that much interest and Ward is god awful to watch so it isn't that surprising. Unless a British Boxer is involved, or it's some kind of super fight, nobody except the non casual boxing fans will stay up till 5am. I am betting SKY has a sum they are prepared to pay for these things, however given its on Skysports and in the early hours, it'll be a small amount in comparison to the amount Boxnation will.


----------



## apollocreed

Gary Barlow said:


> who cares? long as on tv then thats all that matters, this constant baiting of sky vs boxnation is old.


exactly!


----------



## BoxingAnalyst

SouthpawSlayer said:


> boxnation ; the home of boxing
> 
> frank warren is a legend


His son George gets all the International content.


----------



## TeddyL

I bet they out do Boxnation and get both December 7th and December 14th from Goldenboy as they both have a big impact on British fighters given the depth of the divisions involved.


----------



## adamcanavan

TeddyL said:


> I bet they out do Boxnation and get both December 7th and December 14th from Goldenboy as they both have a big impact on British fighters given the depth of the divisions involved.


George warren has said boxnation already have both goldenboy shows as part of their schedule, announcing officially soon


----------



## tdw

adamcanavan said:


> George warren has said boxnation already have both goldenboy shows as part of their schedule, announcing officially soon


It is official now


----------



## Brickfists

It would be so great if BN picked up Marquez/Segura


----------



## WhoDatNation

Well in again Boxnation, what a line-up for the rest of 2013!


----------



## Wallet

> *Boxing returns to Newcastle on December 7 courtesy of new promoter Mark Clauzel's Ringstar promotions. The former professional stages his first show at the Centre for Sport, headlined by County Durham's Martin Ward (17-2) against Ghanaian Gabriel Odoi Laryea (16-2-2) for the Commonwealth bantamweight title.*
> 
> As recently as last year, 30-year-old Clauzel was experiencing a promising pro career at six unbeaten. However, after suffering a series of dizzy spells, the switch-hitter was eventually forced to accept the inevitable - that he would never pull on a pair of gloves again.
> 
> "I was gutted and depressed for a few months," recalled Clauzel. "I didn't know what to do with myself and was just moping about. When I go home though I've got a little daughter there, and another one on the way, so even if I passed a medical in a year's time that's me done with it now; it's just not worth the risk."
> 
> *Clauzel has big plans for pro boxing in the region, and is looking to complement the work already being done by fellow promoters (Sunderland's Phil Jeffries and Newcastle's Steve Wraith) with a minimum of six shows planned for 2014, which will be shown on Sky MyChannel 191.*
> 
> "Phil [Jeffries] is doing a fantastic job, but he can only do so much, he's only one man. You've also got Steve Wrath doing his thing, and we wish him all the best and hope he does well. But the top and bottom of it is that I have that understanding of the sport after being a fighter. With the contacts and knowledge I've got, I believe we bring something else to the table. I've worn the t-shirt, I know how hard boxing is, and I'm aware of the kind of fights people want to see.
> 
> *"For our first promotion, Martin Ward in a Commonwealth title fight, it doesn't get much bigger than that. It's been a lot of work, but we've managed to get some TV onboard after securing a deal with Sky MyChannel 191 [Free Satellite Channel 400]. The first show will be pre-recorded and shown the following weekend, but we've got a deal for six shows in 2014, with the third show definitely broadcast live. We've got a big production too with the pyrotechnics, the ring-walks and lights, and it's going to be very special. I'm absolutely buzzing about the whole thing."*
> 
> With a passionate fan-base in the North East, the ambitious Clauzel sees no limit to what can be achieved.
> 
> "If Martin does his job and wins the Commonwealth title, then in 2014 we'll be able to build on that and maybe put in purse bids to get the British title up here. There's enough fighters up here now, from different areas and with different crowds, so we don't think it will affect the other promoters and it can only be great for the North East.
> 
> "The dream is to be building champions and have a stable where every show we put on has a major headliner. The likes of London and Manchester, they're not taking the North East seriously but they're going to have to start to now. Over the next 12 months if we can win the purse bids and get the big fights up here then this is really going to take off and the sky is absolutely the limit."
> 
> The undercard will feature Hartlepool's Peter Cope; Horden's Anthony Hardy; South Shields' Anthony Nelson; Newcastle's Andrew Buchanan; County Durham's Tommy Ward; Gateshead's Rob Ismay; Northumberland's Lewis Scott, and Sunderland's Danny Hughes.


----------



## One to watch

Brilliant.

Very much like loaded tv.

The line up for the next couple of months across the board is the best coverage I've ever seen.

Boxnation,sky,Eurosport and others doing us proud.


----------



## Body shot

*Boxnation promo code offer!*

FREEBOXING gives you 6 months for the price of 5 plus no registration fee to pay. Good little offer considering the fights they've got coming up between now and Christmas.


----------



## Wallet

Hatton said that they're in discussions with Sky and Boxnation about Murray-Wood.


----------



## MrBiggerthan

*Coming up this weekend:*

SAT 2ND NOVEMBER

IBF international lightweight title: John Simpson v Tommy Coyle	
Hull Arena, Sky Sports 2 HD (20:00)
Six rounds lightweight: Luke Campbell v Lee Connelly	
Hull Arena, Sky Sports 2 HD (20:00)
Commonwealth h'weight eliminator: Richard Towers v Lucas Browne	
Hull Arena, Sky Sports 2 HD (20:00)
Commonwealth featherweight title: Samir Mouneimne v Josh Warrington	
Hull Arena, Sky Sports 2 HD (20:00)

SUN 3RD NOVEMBER

WBA middleweight title: Gennady Golovkin v Curtis Stevens	
Madison Square Garden, NY, Sky Sports 2 HD (01:00)


----------



## Them Bones

*When does the SKY card start tonight?*

Or more importantly, does anyone know when Towers vs Browne or Simpson vs Coyle will start at the earliest?
I'm off to bed soon, and just need to know when to set the alarm clock.

Thanks!


----------



## Trippy

Times should be on the Sky Sports website, mate.


----------



## Them Bones

Trippy said:


> Times should be on the Sky Sports website, mate.


Thanks, man.

I only really care about those two fights but i have no idea what order the fights are in, so i guess i'm setting the alarm for 8 o'clock :bbb
Cheers


----------



## sim_reiss

8pm the good stuff starts...

Fight Schedule

6pm - LIVE on the red button:

Rendall Munroe v Pavel Senkovs
6 x 3 mins Featherweight Contest

Followed by:
Zak Collins v Matt Seawright
4 x 3 mins Light-Welterweight Contest

Followed by:
Curtis Woodhouse v Lewis Van Poetsch
6 x 3 mins Light-Welterweight Contest

Float:
Kieran Harding v Ben Fitch
4 x 3 mins Super-Middleweight Contest

8pm - LIVE on Sky Sports 2 HD:

Samir Mouneimne v Josh Warrington
12 x 3 mins Vacant Commonwealth Featherweight Championship

Followed by:
Richard Towers v Lucas Browne
12 x 3 mins Eliminator for the Commonwealth Heavyweight Championship

Followed by:
Tommy Coyle v John Simpson
12 x 3 mins Vacant IBF Inter-Continental Lighweight Championship

Followed by:
Luke Campbell v Lee Connelly
6 x 3 mins Lightweight Contest


----------



## Jdempsey85

Richard Towers v Lucas Browne
12 x 3 mins Eliminator for the Commonwealth Heavyweight Championship

Followed by:
Tommy Coyle v John Simpson
12 x 3 mins Vacant IBF Inter-Continental Lighweight Championship

only fights that interest me poor card


----------



## Ari Gold Bawse

Jdempsey85 said:


> Richard Towers v Lucas Browne
> 12 x 3 mins Eliminator for the Commonwealth Heavyweight Championship
> 
> Followed by:
> Tommy Coyle v John Simpson
> 12 x 3 mins Vacant IBF Inter-Continental Lighweight Championship
> 
> only fights that interest me poor card


terrible card

no excuse having such a weak card with the roster hearn has now


----------



## Jdempsey85

''exciting times''


----------



## Scotty

The clocks still haven't moved in the US yet. HBO boxing starts at 2AM UK time tonight!


----------



## Eoghan

Ironically, with this being on paper the weakest Sky card for a long time, it is probably the most evenly-matched


----------



## Smeg

Bunce says BoxNation has the Donaire card on Saturday. Mikey Garcia also on the bill.


----------



## Body shot

Source smegga?


----------



## pijo

Is haskins booth on Eurosport Friday? Is Hughie in action as well?


----------



## tdw

pijo said:


> Is haskins booth on Eurosport Friday? Is Hughie in action as well?


They do list it on planner


----------



## Marlow

Boxnation have Rabchenko on 16th.


----------



## davez

16Nov (BOX NATION)
Live from Vratsa, Bulgaria
SergeyRabchenko vs CedricVitu
The EBU Light-Middleweight Championship
----------
21Dec (BOX NATION)
Live from First Direct Arena, Leeds
StuartHall vs VusiMalinga
The Vacant IBF World Bantamweight Championship
----------


----------



## One to watch

Let's be honest,boxnations response to sky getting in on international cards was to blow them out of the water.their run up to Xmas is superb.

And supposedly announcing the donaire/mikey Garcia bill tonight.


----------



## Ashedward

One to watch said:


> Let's be honest,boxnations response to sky getting in on international cards was to blow them out of the water.their run up to Xmas is superb.
> 
> And supposedly announcing the donaire/mikey Garcia bill tonight.


For sure they have hit back big time with the international fights.Domesticly and with fights invoving Brits in World titles Sky are on top but Boxnation schedule is definitely worth the money for me for the international fights alone.


----------



## adamcanavan

*Boxnation to show next Goldenboy MNF card Live*

Sorry about all the boxnation threads but theyre showing this next one live rather than delayed


----------



## Marlow

They've got a Tarver fight as well.


----------



## Paullow

Marlow said:


> They've got a Tarver fight as well.


Aye, saw that on the Bunce hour tonight. They also have the Hernandez fight confirmed although that hasn't yet been added to their schedule online.


----------



## Paullow

So the Murray/Katsidis card would have to be the international card Hearn was going on about, as there is literally nothing left to pick up


----------



## Mat Cauthon

Lee Hoskins vb Jason Booth on eurosport right now

Huey Fury up next

Anyone know much about this Westgarth lad ?


----------



## Lunny

What's the craic tonight? @Wallet


----------



## Scotty

Lunny said:


> What's the craic tonight? @Wallet


I know HBO BAD starts at 2.30 am your time:bbb


----------



## Lunny

Scotty said:


> I know HBO BAD starts at 2.30 am your time:bbb


Cheers mon ami


----------



## Scotty

Lunny said:


> Cheers mon ami


http://www.toprank.tv/index.jsp

Undercards are streaming just now my man


----------



## ste1983

not boxing as such and it will mean you have to sit through a load of shit but for anyone interested George Groves is on Soccer Am this coming saturday (16/11/13 10am Sky Sports 1 and Sky 1)


----------



## davez

@Wallet - - - > Boxing on UK TV Schedule for November/December

NOVEMBER:
14.11.13 - Anthony Joshua + Prizefighter UK vs USA - (SKY SPORTS 1) - 8:00pm
16.11.13 - Sergey Rabchenko vs. Bradley Pryce (BOX NATION) - 7:00pm
16.11.13 - James DeGale vs. Dyah Davis (CHANNEL 5) - 9:00pm
17.11.13 - Andre Ward vs. Edwin Rodriguez (BOX NATION) - 2:00am
22.11.13 - Bigger's Better 26 - Latvia (EUROSPORT) - 7:00pm
23.11.13 - Carl Froch vs. George Groves (SKY SPORTS BOX OFFICE)
23.11.13 - Manny Pacquiao vs. Brandon Rios (BOX NATION)
23.11.13 - Yoan Pablo Hernandez vs. Alexander Alekseev (BOX NATION)
26.11.13 - Golden Boy on FOX - Antonio Tarver vs. Mike Sheppard (BOX NATION) - 2:00am
30.11.13 - Queensbury Boxing League: Breaking Point (EUROSPORT)
30.11.13 - Copper Box II - Dereck Chisora vs. Matteo Modugno (BOX NATION) - 7:00pm

DECEMBER:
01.12.13 - Adonis Stevenson vs. Tony Bellew (SKY SPORTS 2) - 1:00am
07.12.13 - Paul Butler vs. Ruben Montoya (BOX NATION) - 7:00pm
07.12.13 - Darren Barker vs. Felix Sturm (SKY SPORTS 3) - 7:00pm
07.12.13 - Zab Judah vs. Paulie Malignaggi (BOX NATION) 
07.12.13 - Guillermo Rigondeaux vs. Joseph Agbeko (BOX NATION) - 2:00am
13.12.13 - Bigger's Better - KING of 2013 (EUROSPORT) - 7:00pm
14.12.13 - Juergen Braehmer vs. Marcus Oliveira (BOX NATION)
14.12.13 - Leonard Bundu v Lee Purdy (SKY SPORTS 2)
14.12.13 - Adrien Broner vs. Marcos Maidana (BOX NATION)
21.12.13 - Stuart Hall vs. Vusi Malinga (BOX NATION)


----------



## Body shot

The Rigo fight has now vanished off Boxnation's schedule! So it looks like Sky have it.


----------



## One to watch

davez said:


> @Wallet - - - > Boxing on UK TV Schedule for November/December
> 
> NOVEMBER:
> 14.11.13 - Anthony Joshua + Prizefighter UK vs USA - (SKY SPORTS 1) - 8:00pm
> 16.11.13 - Sergey Rabchenko vs. Bradley Pryce (BOX NATION) - 7:00pm
> 16.11.13 - James DeGale vs. Dyah Davis (CHANNEL 5) - 9:00pm
> 17.11.13 - Andre Ward vs. Edwin Rodriguez (BOX NATION) - 2:00am
> 22.11.13 - Bigger's Better 26 - Latvia (EUROSPORT) - 7:00pm
> 23.11.13 - Carl Froch vs. George Groves (SKY SPORTS BOX OFFICE)
> 23.11.13 - Manny Pacquiao vs. Brandon Rios (BOX NATION)
> 23.11.13 - Yoan Pablo Hernandez vs. Alexander Alekseev (BOX NATION)
> 26.11.13 - Golden Boy on FOX - Antonio Tarver vs. Mike Sheppard (BOX NATION) - 2:00am
> 30.11.13 - Queensbury Boxing League: Breaking Point (EUROSPORT)
> 30.11.13 - Copper Box II - Dereck Chisora vs. Matteo Modugno (BOX NATION) - 7:00pm
> 
> DECEMBER:
> 01.12.13 - Adonis Stevenson vs. Tony Bellew (SKY SPORTS 2) - 1:00am
> 07.12.13 - Paul Butler vs. Ruben Montoya (BOX NATION) - 7:00pm
> 07.12.13 - Darren Barker vs. Felix Sturm (SKY SPORTS 3) - 7:00pm
> 07.12.13 - Zab Judah vs. Paulie Malignaggi (BOX NATION)
> 07.12.13 - Guillermo Rigondeaux vs. Joseph Agbeko (BOX NATION) - 2:00am
> 13.12.13 - Bigger's Better - KING of 2013 (EUROSPORT) - 7:00pm
> 14.12.13 - Juergen Braehmer vs. Marcus Oliveira (BOX NATION)
> 14.12.13 - Leonard Bundu v Lee Purdy (SKY SPORTS 2)
> 14.12.13 - Adrien Broner vs. Marcos Maidana (BOX NATION)
> 21.12.13 - Stuart Hall vs. Vusi Malinga (BOX NATION)


Every week is fantastic.

Woooooo.


----------



## tdw

Body shot said:


> The Rigo fight has now vanished off Boxnation's schedule! So it looks like Sky have it.


Sky announced they had it on Ringside


----------



## ste1983

anyone got any idea on the schedule for the Pacquaio Rios card worked out for UK time?


----------



## tdw

ste1983 said:


> anyone got any idea on the schedule for the Pacquaio Rios card worked out for UK time?


Boxnation are saying Pac fight anytime after 3.30am


----------



## Grant

Boxnation showing Tarver live midweek.


----------



## Marlow

No Mosley/Mundine coverage?


----------



## EnglishWay

what time is mosley/mundine. our time?


----------



## Wallet

EnglishWay said:


> what time is mosley/mundine. our time?


"Full card from 8.30am UK time. main event around 11.00am" says @Gary Barlow


----------



## Wallet

Fight # 1 – 18:00 hrs
6 X 3 Minute Rounds Heavyweight Contest
GARY CORNISH vs. IVICA PERKOVIC

Fight # 2 – 18:30 hrs
6 X 3 Minute Rounds Welterweight Contest
GARY CORCORAN vs. DAI JONES

Fight # 3 – 19:00 hrs
6 X 3 Minute Rounds Welterweight Contest
CHRIS EVANGELOU vs. ASHLEY MAYALL

Fight # 4 – 19:30 hrs
6 X 3 Minute Rounds Super-Middleweight Contest
TOM BAKER vs. KIRILL PSONKO

Fight # 5 – 20:00 hrs
6 X 3 Minute Rounds Light-Heavyweight Contest
ANDREAS EVANGELOU vs. MITCH MITCHELL

Fight # 6 – 20:30 hrs
THE VACANT ENGLISH WELTERWEIGHT CHAMPIONSHIP
10 X 3 Minute Rounds
BRADLEY SKEETE vs. COLIN LYNES

Fight # 7 – 21:20 hrs
THE VACANT WBO EUROPEAN SUPER-MIDDLEWEIGHT CHAMPIONSHIP
10 X 3 Minute Rounds
FRANK BUGLIONI vs. STEPAN HORVATH

Fight # 8 – 22:10 hrs
4 X 3 Minute Rounds Welterweight Contest
GEORGIE KEAN vs. DANNY DONCHEV

Fight # 9 – 22:30 hrs
THE WBO INTERCONTINENTAL AND VACANT WBA INTERNATIONAL HEAVYWEIGHT CHAMPIONSHIP
12 X 3 Minute Rounds
DERECK CHISORA vs. ONJREJ PALA


----------



## davez

some more live fights for the schedule @Wallet

Friday December 13 - 8:00pm - EUROSPORT
Live Boxing: Bigger's Better King 2013

Saturday December 14 - 7:00pm - EUROSPORT
Live Boxing: Timo Hoffmann vs Steffen Kretschmann

Friday December 20 - 8:00pm - EUROSPORT
Live Boxing: WBO European heavyweight Title - Hammer vs Johnson


----------



## Wallet

Cheers Dave.




Eddie Hearn ‏@EddieHearn 2m
Also brilliant news that @skysports will show SIX hours of live action from the show 6-8 on @skysports 3 and 8-12 on @skysports 2


----------



## nfc90210

Is the Kiko Martinez vs Jeffrey Mathebula fight on UK tv?


----------



## Ilesey

SerJaphyhyday said:


> 財政ハンドバッグ実用的ではない仕事を残した方が良いそうです ティファニー ペアリング 人気 財布は彼女がいることは不確実な面で彼に言われただろう ティファニー チェーン 財布dmachoiceもその優先サービスEMPSを提供しています tiffany めがね ハンドバッグはそれらの美しい特徴を強調する tiffany ペアリング


He's shit though. It won't last 3 rounds.


----------



## One to watch

Enjoyed the first fighter by trade episode with Georgie kean.

He seems a nice lad who is as dedicated and ambitious as you would expect from a young pro.i will keep an eye out for him now.

3 more episodes to come.skeete,buglioni and someone else I can't remember.anyway it's a nice little insight.


----------



## tdw

Friday Night Fights appears to be live at 2am on BT Sport 2 on Friday night


----------



## One to watch

tdw said:


> Friday Night Fights appears to be live at 2am on BT Sport 2 on Friday night


Shit that's good news,I might have to consider getting bt.


----------



## Batkilt

tdw said:


> Friday Night Fights appears to be live at 2am on BT Sport 2 on Friday night


Ya dancer! I'm looking forward to Mendez/Barthelemy. Didn't think Barthelemy/Usmanee was a robbery, and wasn't that impressed at Usmanee getting a shot first. The Cuban poses more problems for Mendez.


----------



## One to watch

Batkilt said:


> Ya dancer! I'm looking forward to Mendez/Barthelemy. Didn't think Barthelemy/Usmanee was a robbery, and wasn't that impressed at Usmanee getting a shot first. The Cuban poses more problems for Mendez.


Friday night fights is fucking awesome.always competitve fights and a good place to view prospects.


----------



## Batkilt

One to watch said:


> Friday night fights is fucking awesome.always competitve fights and a good place to view prospects.


I agree. I get hacked off when it's shunted about on TV over here.

I used to love ShoBox in the pre-Golden Boy exclusive days too. There were some weeks back in 2010-2011 where both FNF and ShoBox were quality cards with good prospects or fights with solid vets. I get why ShoBox has been phased out, but I think there's still a place for it as more than just a show for fights that aren't "big enough" for Showtime Championship Boxing.


----------



## tdw

Boxnation have added the Bundradge Golden Boy on Fox Sports fight on January 24th live Friday night/Saturday morning and then January 25th they have Huck-Arslan 2 followed by Peterson-Jean


----------



## One to watch

tdw said:


> Boxnation have added the Bundradge Golden Boy on Fox Sports fight on January 24th live Friday night/Saturday morning and then January 25th they have Huck-Arslan 2 followed by Peterson-Jean


Yes,three cards on one weekend is brilliant.

Pascal-bute next week is a very good card.anybody got it?


----------



## Wallet

One to watch said:


> Yes,three cards on one weekend is brilliant.
> 
> Pascal-bute next week is a very good card.anybody got it?


It isn't until the 18th mate.

Sky had it as part of the Froch-Kessler PPV originally but I don't know if anyone's got it this time around.


----------



## One to watch

Wallet said:


> It isn't until the 18th mate.
> 
> Sky had it as part of the Froch-Kessler PPV originally but I don't know if anyone's got it this time around.


Yeah true I was forgetting where I was.

So we FNFs this week and next then into pascal-bute.

I'm thinking sky may have an Interest.pascal,bute and mike Perez are known to the domestic fan.


----------



## Wallet

One to watch said:


> Yeah true I was forgetting where I was.
> 
> So we FNFs this week and next then into pascal-bute.
> 
> I'm thinking sky may have an Interest.pascal,bute and mike Perez are known to the domestic fan.


Hopefully.

I think it's a brilliant card. Top main event, 2 good supporting fights and a showing of Beterbiev.


----------



## One to watch

Wallet said:


> Hopefully.
> 
> I think it's a brilliant card. Top main event, 2 good supporting fights and a showing of Beterbiev.


Alvarez-Oosthuizen is a great match up as is obviously bute-pascal.

2 fights that are hard picks,also Perez has a decent fight and as you say beterbiev.

Excellent card.


----------



## tdw

When does Ringside start back after the taped shows? I was thinking that it would be too early for Sky but would think it is a must get for Boxnation. Sadly think we'll miss Mikey Garcia January 25th


----------



## ste1983

someone asked Bunce on twitter about Boxnation getting Bute / Pascal and he replied they were trying.


----------



## Bendy

One to watch said:


> Alvarez-Oosthuizen is a great match up as is obviously bute-pascal.
> 
> 2 fights that are hard picks,also Perez has a decent fight and as you say beterbiev.
> 
> Excellent card.


Don't know if you saw but Oosthuizen fight has been cancelled he had a bike accident and is injured, also he's been dropped by his promoter


----------



## BoltonTerrier

Bendy said:


> Don't know if you saw but Oosthuizen fight has been cancelled he had a bike accident and is injured, also he's been dropped by his promoter


Yeah he was way over weight limit too


----------



## smoggy7188

Anyone know who Helliett has signed a tv deal with?


----------



## One to watch

smoggy7188 said:


> Anyone know who Helliett has signed a tv deal with?


Has he said that he has got a deal?


----------



## smoggy7188

One to watch said:


> Has he said that he has got a deal?


Somenone asked if he has a tv deal and he said

All will be revealed next week.Anyone with Brit or Commonwealth or Euro champs that are OUT OF CONTRACT needs to message me!


----------



## One to watch

smoggy7188 said:


> Somenone asked if he has a tv deal and he said
> 
> All will be revealed next week.Anyone with Brit or Commonwealth or Euro champs that are OUT OF CONTRACT needs to message me!


Hmm.

Eurosport would be my bet.

Obvious hyperbole or joking about the European champions being out of contract but he could be a top promoter if given the right resources.he lives and breathes it,covers all parts of the job and was a boxer himself.he did the matchmaking for mcguigans first show as well,I'm sure he does a bit for other televised promoters too.


----------



## Jim Kelly

being mike tyson was on fox tv at 10 pm.


----------



## adamcanavan

An we assume that boxnation will have the Golovkin card in feb? Considering it's on the same date as selby-munroe


----------



## Bryn

adamcanavan said:


> An we assume that boxnation will have the Golovkin card in feb? Considering it's on the same date as selby-munroe


It's never safe to assume these things, young Canavan.


----------



## Ciaran

anyone icked up pascal bute yet ?


----------



## BoltonTerrier

Ciaran said:


> anyone icked up pascal bute yet ?


Yeah its on sky..


----------



## Wallet

Ciaran said:


> anyone icked up pascal bute yet ?


It's on Sky. :good


----------



## ste1983

smoggy7188 said:


> Somenone asked if he has a tv deal and he said
> 
> All will be revealed next week.Anyone with Brit or Commonwealth or Euro champs that are OUT OF CONTRACT needs to message me!


I'd guess Eurosport, hope so more boxing on tv the better


----------



## Bendy

@Wallet fix your OP lad


----------



## Wallet

Bendy said:


> @Wallet fix your OP lad


...........NAH


----------



## ste1983

for anyone who doesn't have BT Sport but does have ESPN:

While BT Sport 2 show FNF's live, ESPN (UK) repeat it (have done with both so far) on the following Tuesday afternoon/evening (times veried but always Tuesday).


----------



## One to watch

A good weekend of boxing next week.

We have bundrage on Friday,which while it's nice to see a Friday card I'd much rather have the 3 on Saturday (huck-arslan,Peterson-Jean and mikey Garcia-Burgos)

For some reason the mikey Garcia card is the casualty,real shame as it's a good show with a future p4p contender headlining.


----------



## Eoghan

I think you mean: 'The Boxing on Irish TV Thread!'


----------



## ste1983

ste1983 said:


> for anyone who doesn't have BT Sport but does have ESPN:
> 
> While BT Sport 2 show FNF's live, ESPN (UK) repeat it (have done with both so far) on the following Tuesday afternoon/evening (times veried but always Tuesday).


actually ignore that, I've noticed this coming Fridays is being repeated at 10.15am Saturday (better that) on ESPN and not Tuesday.


----------



## Wallet

Selby-Munroe is on Wealth TV in the States, @Scotty.


----------



## Scotty

Wallet said:


> Selby-Munroe is on Wealth TV in the States, @Scotty.


Good to know mate!


----------



## KO KING95

@Wallet Any news on Mikey Garcia-Juan Carlos Burgos.


----------



## Scotty

Jam packed week in the States this weekend

Friday 
FNFs 2 am UK 
Thomas Williams vs. Cornelius White, 10 rounds, light heavyweights; Rico Ramos vs. Jonathan Arrellano, 10 rounds, featherweights

NBC Fight Night 3 am UK
Curtis Stevens vs. Patrick Majewski, 10 rounds, middleweights; Thabiso Mchunu vs. Olanrewaju Durodola, 10 rounds, cruiserweight

Golden Boy live 3 am UK
Antonio Orozco vs. Miguel Angel Huerta, 10 rounds, junior welterweights; Cornelius "K9" Bundrage vs. Joey Hernandez, 12 rounds, IBF junior middleweight eliminator; 

Saturday

Showtime Extreme 12 am UK
Dominic Wade vs. Dashon Johnson, 6 or 8 rounds, middleweights; Rau'shee Warren vs. German Merez, 8 rounds, bantamweights; 

Showtime Boxing 2 am UK
Lamont Peterson vs. Dierry Jean, 12 rounds, for Peterson's IBF junior welterweight title; Jermell Charlo vs. Gabriel Rosado, 10 rounds, junior middleweights

HBO BAD 3.45 am UK
Mikey Garcia vs. Juan Carlos Burgos, 12 rounds, for Garcia's WBO junior lightweight title; Bryant Jennings vs. Artur Szpilka, 10 rounds, heavyweights


----------



## Jim Kelly

wow what a nice stacked nights..a shame no mikey garcia is not on..grrr!


----------



## Scotty

Well Friday Night Fights wins the Friday battle of the shows. All fun fights and yes that even includes the one with the @dkos prospect killer Rico Ramos!


----------



## dkos

Scotty said:


> Well Friday Night Fights wins the Friday battle of the shows. All fun fights and yes that even includes the one with the @dkos prospect killer Rico Ramos!


Still holding that against me? :lol::bart

One of my other tipped prospects - Antonio Orozco - almost got flattened last night as well.


----------



## Scotty

dkos said:


> Still holding that against me? :lol::bart
> 
> One of my other tipped prospects - Antonio Orozco - almost got flattened last night as well.


Yeah he got a scare last night.:yep 
I should have known when he got clocked in the first that he must have been one of your guys:lol:


----------



## Peter Barlow

Personally I'm quite disappointed HBOs card wasnt picked up for the UK, both fights are good.


----------



## Jim Kelly

Mugsy said:


> Personally I'm quite disappointed HBOs card wasnt picked up for the UK, both fights are good.


me too, wish we got that instead of the lamont card.. the jermell fight is intriguing i guess.


----------



## One to watch

Looking at next week.

We have Ortiz-collazo on Thursday which is a golden boy fox show.plus golovkin-adama on Saturday which is golden gloves.

Other than the welsh matchroom show these are the only 2 cards that are potentially televised.any news on boxnation picking them up? 

I really hope so as both shows plus the very good wales card would make for a more than decent weekend of boxing.


----------



## Peter Barlow

I really hope both Ortiz and Golovkin fights are picked up. Dean Byrne an irish lad is on the GGG undercard for a WBA trinket. Theres no reason both cards wont be surely? I mean they showed worse cards this weekend and showed Bundrage last week on friday in a way worse fight.

Its annoying these are all last minute jobs but better than nothing. Getting the feed for GGG could be difficult though, HBO pulled out so I'm not sure who if anyone is showing it?


----------



## Body shot

Sat1 in Germany and a french channel are showing the GGG card so getting some kind of feed should be okay.


----------



## Roy Jones Jr's Jab

Boxnation nation have picked up GGG fight this weekend no word on Ortiz vs. Collazo though.


----------



## One to watch

Roy Jones Jr's Jab said:


> Boxnation nation have picked up GGG fight this weekend no word on Ortiz vs. Collazo though.


Brilliant.


----------



## Jim Kelly

ggg! good news. 
I hope the ortiz v collazo gets delivered!


----------



## Grant

Anybody know what we are getting live Saturday night?

Is there red button action?

Tried asking Eddie, but dont think he likes me.


----------



## Wallet

Grant said:


> Anybody know what we are getting live Saturday night?
> 
> Is there red button action?
> 
> Tried asking Eddie, but dont think he likes me.


Saturday night running order and weights (Running order subject to change)

5:30pm 6 x 3 mins Welterweight Contest

TAMUKA MUCHA (10st 8lbs 15oz) v LEON FINDLAY (10st 11lbs 5oz)

(Bristol) (Ammanford)

Live on the Red Button on Sky Sports from 6pm

6pm 6 x 3 mins Super Middleweight Contest

TOBIAS WEBB (12st 4lbs) v NATHAN KING (12st 1lbs 6oz)

(Swansea) (Mountain Ash)

Followed by

6 x 3 mins Middleweight Contest

KERRY HOPE (11st 11lbs 7oz) v PAUL MOFFETT (12st 2lbs)

(Merthyr Tydfil) (Bangor)

Followed by

10 x 3 mins WBC International Light Welterweight Championship

CHRIS JENKINS (9st 12lbs 13oz) v CHRISTOPHER SEBIRE (9st 13lbs 12oz)

(Swansea) (France)

LIVE on Sky Sports 1 from 8pm

8pm 8 x 3 mins Welterweight Contest

ERICK OCHIENG (10st 8lbs 12oz) v DALE EVANS (10st 8lbs 5oz)

(Stoke Newington)  (St Clears)

Followed by

12 x 3 mins Eliminator for British Lightweight Championship

GAVIN REES (9st 8lbs 15oz) v GARY BUCKLAND (9st 8lbs 13oz)

(Newbridge) (Cardiff)

Followed by

6 x 3 mins Heavyweight Contest

ANTHONY JOSHUA (17st 3lbs 9oz) v DORIAN DARCH (17st 3oz)

(London) (Aberdare)

Followed by

12 x 3 mins Vacant European & British Featherweight Championship

LEE SELBY (8st 13lbs 8oz) v RENDALL MUNROE (8st 12lbs 5oz)

(Barry) (Leicester)

Followed by

10 x 3 mins Celtic Welterweight Championship

JASON COOK (10st 4lbs 15oz) v TONY PACE (10st 1lbs 1oz)

(Maesteg) (Talbot Green)


----------



## One to watch

Shit!!!

No boxing next weekend,other than ESPN if you have bt sport.

Then the week after we only have the copperbox show.

Very quiet month for tv boxing.


----------



## kingkodi

One to watch said:


> Shit!!!
> 
> No boxing next weekend,other than ESPN if you have bt sport.
> 
> Then the week after we only have the copperbox show.
> 
> Very quiet month for tv boxing.


Piss poor. A bit more domestic stuff from Boxnation wouldn't go amiss.


----------



## One to watch

kingcobra said:


> Piss poor. A bit more domestic stuff from Boxnation wouldn't go amiss.


They have 3 or 4 shows in a row coming up to be fair.

But next weekend is a shocker.


----------



## kingkodi

One to watch said:


> They have 3 or 4 shows in a row coming up to be fair.
> 
> But next weekend is a shocker.


Really? That's good news :good


----------



## Chinny

BT Sport have a repeat of the Peterson and GGG fights on tonight if anyone's interested.


----------



## adamcanavan

Saturday from 6 Tyson Fury's last 7 fights are being shown on boxnation, from Chisora to Cunningham


----------



## One to watch

adamcanavan said:


> Saturday from 6 Tyson Fury's last 7 fights are being shown on boxnation, from Chisora to Cunningham


That ain't bad.

There was some very entertaining fights amongst that.chisora,pajik,Firtha,rogan and Cunningham were good fun.


----------



## adamcanavan

One to watch said:


> That ain't bad.
> 
> There was some very entertaining fights amongst that.chisora,pajik,Firtha,rogan and Cunningham were good fun.


Yeah, a good few hours of entertaining fights, makes up for the lack of action this weekend


----------



## Body shot

*Geale v Wood on Sky Sports?*

Says on the sky bet app that's it's live on sky sports. Can't be right can it?


----------



## One to watch

Well if so then unexpected,but id happily watch it.


----------



## PaulieMc

Meh, I'd watch it if there was fuck all else on. I like watching Geale.


----------



## tdw

I think they've made this mistake on Skybet before but who knows


----------



## Wallet




----------



## boxfanlut

Wallet said:


>


Cheers


----------



## kingkodi

Thanks. Enjoying watching these again


----------



## One to watch

Fury may be sloppy and inconsistent but he is an exciting fighter.

Really enjoying his channel 5 run again.

I'd love to see him reach the top,as he has been matched well and had some very tough fights.mcdermott,chisora,Cunningham,pajik and Firtha were all real gut checks.


----------



## adamcanavan

Maldonado Jr vs Nater and Abraham-Stieglitz III added to boxnation schedule. Maldonado-Nater is tonight


----------



## One to watch

adamcanavan said:


> Maldonado Jr vs Nater and Abraham-Stieglitz III added to boxnation schedule. Maldonado-Nater is tonight


Cheers mate.wouldnt of known otherwise.

This is the fox deal I take it.


----------



## adamcanavan

One to watch said:


> Cheers mate.wouldnt of known otherwise.
> 
> This is the fox deal I take it.


No problem :good & Yeah I think so, Errol Spence, Terrell Gausha etc on the undercard too


----------



## WhoDatNation

Canelo vs Angulo and Garcia vs Herrera live on boxnation! 

Schedule is looking good


----------



## tdw

Running order for TV:-

7.20pm - Hughie Fury v Matt Greer

6x3 Minute Rounds International Heavyweight Contest

7.50pm - Bradley Skeete v TBA

The Vacant WBA Intercontinental Welterweight Championship

8.50pm - Georgie Kean v Dee Mitchell

4x3 Minute Rounds Welterweight Contest

9.15pm - Frank Buglioni v Gaetano Nespro

The WBO European Super-Middleweight Championship

Follow-on - Tyson Fury v Joey Abell

10x3 Minute Rounds International Heavyweight Contest

Follow-on - Dereck Chisora v Kevin Johnson

The WBO & WBA International Heavyweight Championship


----------



## SimplyTuck

No tv for the loma fight?


----------



## One to watch

Any chance of top ranks card being shown?

Vazquez-shafikov is a tasty fight.


----------



## Ishy

Henessy has got Ajisafe/Francis on Channel 5. That is the greatest British promotional move of recent years.


----------



## One to watch

Eurosport show Elliot Matthews-Diego burton on Friday night.

7-30 start.

So we have 2 domestic shows on Saturday plus the Macau one which seems unlikely to materialise and the Mickey helliet one on Friday.


----------



## One to watch

Ishy said:


> Henessy has got Ajisafe/Francis on Channel 5. That is the greatest British promotional move of recent years.


Isn't that as support to degale in Bristol?


----------



## Ishy

One to watch said:


> Isn't that as support to degale in Bristol?


Nope, this is in Reading. Mick's got three C5 shows coming up - DeGale, Galahad and this.


----------



## One to watch

Ishy said:


> Nope, this is in Reading. Mick's got three C5 shows coming up - DeGale, Galahad and this.


Well,fuck a duck.

Francis v ajisafe in reading on channel 5.

I'm pleased as it's more boxing but I really hope the average man on the street doesn't think this is domestic scene at its best.


----------



## stevebhoy87

Has the Lomachenko/Chavez card been picked up yet?


----------



## One to watch

Just watching the helliet Eurosport show.

Why did he put a 4 rounder between an average pole and an average Hungarian as the first live fight.it beggars belief.he has acquired a contract for tv which is hard enough,he has a tonne of fighters at his disposal and he sticks this rubbish on first.

Bizarre.the main event is a good match though.


----------



## One to watch

stevebhoy87 said:


> Has the Lomachenko/Chavez card been picked up yet?


Boxnation just announced they have it.


----------



## stevebhoy87

One to watch said:


> Boxnation just announced they have it.


Great news


----------



## boxfanlut

One to watch said:


> Boxnation just announced they have it.


On the show? Nothing on twitter or website.


----------



## One to watch

boxfanlut said:


> On the show? Nothing on twitter or website.


Yeah Jim rosenthal mentioned it in the list of fights coming up.


----------



## boxfanlut

One to watch said:


> Yeah Jim rosenthal mentioned it in the list of fights coming up.


Maybe he jumped the gun and nothing been agreed yet?


----------



## Jim Kelly

One to watch said:


> Boxnation just announced they have it.


:cheers:happy


----------



## boxfanlut

*The Boxing on UK TV Thread! - Now Updated*



Jim Kelly said:


> :cheers:happy


Don't be to happy yet as it not on website or twitter.


----------



## Jim Kelly

boxnation are sometimes late with updating their website schedule..


----------



## boxfanlut

Jim Kelly said:


> boxnation are sometimes late with updating their website schedule..


Till I see it on thier nothing official as far as I'm concerned


----------



## Jim Kelly

i agree with that. Be patient.


----------



## adamcanavan

boxfanlut said:


> Maybe he jumped the gun and nothing been agreed yet?


Wouldnt think so, they had the graphic up and everything saying how it's a double header etc


----------



## Jim Kelly

it's on their website now. 
http://www.boxnation.com/boxing-matches/julio-cesar-chavez-jr-v-brian-vera/

:cheers


----------



## Wallet

> *Sky Sports to televise England Boxing's Elite Men's Finals 2014*
> 
> Sky Sports has signed an agreement with England Boxing to televise the 127th Elite Men's National Finals which will be held at the Echo Arena Liverpool on the weekend of 25-27 April 2014.
> 
> In a revamp of the latter stages of the competition, the quarter-finals, semis and finals will be held over three consecutive days of competition in the 5,000 plus seater Arena.
> 
> Sky will televise the finals and highlights from the weekend in a two-hour primetime slot on Sky Sports 2 from 2000-2200 on Friday 2nd May 2014.
> 
> Adam Smith, Executive Producer, Sky Sports Boxing, said: "I am thrilled that we are working in partnership with England Boxing to provide coverage of the elite finals where we will see the cream of young English talent. It shows the breadth in which we cover this fabulous sport on Sky Sports and will provide our viewers with an opportunity to see some of the stars of tomorrow."
> 
> England Boxing board member and Chair of the Technical Rules and Championships Sub-Committee, Giorgio Brugnoli, added: "The Senior Men's National Finals have a tremendous heritage and are widely regarded by many in the grassroots of the sport as the highlight of the boxing calendar in England so to have a two hour primetime slot on Sky Sports is fantastic for the tournament and the boxers.
> 
> "Securing television coverage of the finals on a channel that is known for its coverage and support of boxing is great news for the sport and I am sure Sky Sports will deliver a superb show that befits the status and heritage of the competition and provides a platform for England's finest young talents to showcase their skills."
> 
> The competition will be held over 10 weight categories and without headguards to reflect recent rule changes introduced by England Boxing to bring it into line with the statutes and bylaws of international competition.
> 
> 40 quarter-final bouts will be held on Friday 25 April from 1.00-7.00pm with two rings in the Arena.
> 
> On Saturday 26 April, there will be one ring in the Arena for the 20 semi-finals, which will run from 11.00am-6.00pm. It will allow boxing fans to see all 20 of the semi-finals for the first time, whereas previously they were held at two separate events in different regions of England.
> 
> On Saturday evening there will be an exhibition of female boxing in the Arena. It will feature domestic match-ups, contests between home nation boxers and international matches including a host of England's finest up-and-coming junior and senior female talents.
> 
> The Men's Elite Finals will be from 2.00-6.00pm on Sunday 27 April 2014.
> 
> Tickets can be purchased at www.echoarena.com or by calling the Echo Arena Box Office on 0844 8000 400. Tickets for all three days are available for £39 (£28 concessions) or £16.90 (£11.50 concessions) for each day, inclusive of booking fee. A handling fee of £2.25 per order


http://www.abae.co.uk/aba/index.cfm...evise-england-boxings-elite-mens-finals-2014/


----------



## Wallet

This show is on VIPBOXING.TV tonight - http://boxrec.com/show_display.php?show_id=683956


----------



## Bendy

Wallet said:


> This show is on VIPBOXING.TV tonight - http://boxrec.com/show_display.php?show_id=683956


Any of those fights particularly interesting? Don't think I'm doing anything tonight so might give it a watch


----------



## Wallet

Bendy said:


> Any of those fights particularly interesting? Don't think I'm doing anything tonight so might give it a watch


It doesn't look like it.


----------



## smoggy7188

Froch/Groves 2 on HBO.


----------



## Body shot

*Any current Boxnation promo codes?*

Anyone know if there are any? Thanks in advanced.


----------



## Body shot

Anyone?


----------



## Jdempsey85

I Emailed them FACKALL available


----------



## adamcanavan

Odlanier Solis vs Tony Thompson added to the boxnation schedule. March 22nd


----------



## One to watch

adamcanavan said:


> Odlanier Solis vs Tony Thompson added to the boxnation schedule. March 22nd


:cheers


----------



## welsh_dragon83

Who's got the PAC/Bradley card? Isit primetime?


----------



## Marlow

Boxnation had the last Pac fight so I'm hoping they come good again.

Primetime haven't had a show since Mcdonnell last May I think.


----------



## Peter Barlow

Goldenboy have a card on in Boston on St Patricks Night next Monday, live on Boxnation. Featuring Freddy Hernadez vs Julian Williams in the main event, also Jamie Kavanagh and John Joe Nevins pro debut on the undercard.

Not clear yet what undercard bouts will be shown but I'm fairly sure both of those will be. Be interesting to see Nevin, elite amateur, hes competing at Featherweight compared to old foe Luke Campbell whos now at Lightweight.


----------



## boxfanlut

Any reason why gbp don't have their own app like top rank to stream undercard fights?


----------



## smoggy7188

sanigar card on the 21st march is on eurosport.


----------



## One to watch

smoggy7188 said:


> sanigar card on the 21st march is on eurosport.


Who's on it mate?


----------



## smoggy7188

One to watch said:


> Who's on it mate?


Borg/hope for welsh title
chris jenkins on 6 rounder
tony pace
robbie turleys comeback
locketts cruiserweight prospect who he spoke about on the punch up podcast lloyd davies is on.


----------



## One to watch

smoggy7188 said:


> Borg/hope for welsh title
> chris jenkins on 6 rounder
> tony pace
> robbie turleys comeback
> locketts cruiserweight prospect who he spoke about on the punch up podcast lloyd davies is on.


Ah ok that looks good.much better than helliets dissapointing first showing on the channel.

I was thinking that his bristol lads have just been out and didn't think about the welsh side.

Borg-hope could be very entertaining.and turley,pace and Jenkins are all good value.funnily enough I still think turley gave frampton more problems than anyone before or since.


----------



## smoggy7188

One to watch said:


> Ah ok that looks good.much better than helliets dissapointing first showing on the channel.


Helliets show did massive numbers apparently.


----------



## One to watch

smoggy7188 said:


> Helliets show did massive numbers apparently.


That's good and good luck to him.

But there are good fighters in his stable that he should match against each other.otherwise I just think of the likes of coldwell who is producing good quality small halls action.


----------



## Smooth

Who's showing the Pacquiao vs Bradley fight?


----------



## Roe

Smooth said:


> Who's showing the Pacquiao vs Bradley fight?


No channel confirmed as of yet but BoxNation don't have anything past April 5th yet so I'd imagine they'll pick it up.


----------



## Smooth

Roe said:


> No channel confirmed as of yet but BoxNation don't have anything past April 5th yet so I'd imagine they'll pick it up.


That's what i'm hoping for but I do remember that pac's recent fights have been on primetime, hope those cunts don't pick it up :fire


----------



## Roe

Smooth said:


> That's what i'm hoping for but I do remember that pac's recent fights have been on primetime, hope those cunts don't pick it up :fire


They've not done any boxing for well over a year now so fingers crossed they've fucked off now that boxnation have kind of ended that market.


----------



## adamcanavan

Bhop-shumenov added to boxnation schedule


----------



## Marlow

adamcanavan said:


> Bhop-shumenov added to boxnation schedule


Quality.

GBP put on some good triple-headers.


----------



## adamcanavan

Monday's card featuring John Joe Nevin's pro debut will be on boxnation


----------



## boxfanlut

boxfanlut said:


> Any reason why gbp don't have their own app like top rank to stream undercard fights?


.......


----------



## One to watch

Chris sanigar can be very happy with the show on Eurosport last night.

Last time we had a good main event in Haskins-booth supported by an entertaining undercard and last Night was the same,Borg-hope was a good match and there was a bruising heavyweight 4 rounder on the undercard plus chris Jenkins and the return of Robbie turley.

Really impressed with the matchmaking on these shows with the emphasis being on good fights with mainly British involvement.

Hope to see him get more dates either with Haskins in Bristol or his welsh lads.


----------



## One to watch

No word on kovalev-Agnew next week yet.

Karim mayfield-Thomas dulorme on the undercard.hbo doing the honours.

Hope to fuck boxnation get it,they have their Newcastle show on Saturday but I'm hoping they add this to the schedule.


----------



## Body shot

*Anyone else surprised no broadcaster has announced Bradley v Pac yet?*

Only a couple of weeks away and no announcement made yet. It's a huge fight and one that especially boxnation should be building up/doing special promotions to get more subscribers. Does anyone else think that we could miss out on it in the UK?


----------



## Marlow

Body shot said:


> Only a couple of weeks away and no announcement made yet. It's a huge fight and one that especially boxnation should be building up/doing special promotions to get more subscribers. Does anyone else think that we could miss out on it in the UK?


Good old Nafflad.

I think we'll get it, how long before was Pac/Rios announced?


----------



## Jack Dempsey

Boxnation probably waiting to see if Sky dont want it then swoop in last minute and get it cheap


----------



## Body shot

I'm pretty sure pac v Rios was announced about 4 weeks before I could be wrong though. Mayweather v Canelo was announced a fair way before and they were doing marketing campaigns based on that fight.


----------



## JohnAnthony

last minute steal job i suppose.

im rooting for sky.


----------



## Ari Gold Bawse

JohnAnthony said:


> last minute steal job i suppose.
> 
> im rooting for sky.


i want sky so i can record it but i will be streaming hbo

cant stand any of our commentators or boxnations randoms


----------



## sg-85

Boxnation will get it, without a doubt. 

Sky wont want it as it's got no relevance to Matchroom fighters, unless you count Kell Brook who sometimes fights in/around 147.


----------



## One to watch

I'm more worried about kovalev-Agnew and dulorme-mayfield this week first.


----------



## sim_reiss

*Ron Lewis ‏@RonLewisTimes*
Pacquiao-Bradley will be on @boxnationtv

:cheers


----------



## Bryn

sim_reiss said:


> *Ron Lewis ‏@RonLewisTimes*
> Pacquiao-Bradley will be on @boxnationtv
> 
> :cheers


rov


----------



## Roe

Bryn said:


> rov


:lol:


----------



## Ari Gold Bawse

sim_reiss said:


> *Ron Lewis ‏@RonLewisTimes*
> Pacquiao-Bradley will be on @boxnationtv
> 
> :cheers


sky dont give a shit about boxing


----------



## sg-85

sim_reiss said:


> *Ron Lewis ‏@RonLewisTimes*
> Pacquiao-Bradley will be on @boxnationtv
> 
> :cheers


arty


----------



## kingkodi

sim_reiss said:


> *Ron Lewis ‏@RonLewisTimes*
> Pacquiao-Bradley will be on @boxnationtv
> 
> :cheers


:happy :ibutt (sun)


----------



## kingkodi

Wallet said:


> *Saturday 29th March*
> _Boxnation_
> Stuart Hall vs Martin Ward
> 
> --
> 
> *Friday 4th April*
> _Boxnation_
> Carl Frampton vs Hugo Cazares
> 
> --
> 
> *Saturday 5th April*
> _Boxnation_
> Juergen Braehmer vs Enzo Maccarinelli
> 
> --
> 
> *Saturday 5th April*
> _Sky Sports_
> Prizefighter - Welterweights
> 
> --
> 
> *Saturday 19th April*
> _Sky Sports_
> *Regular* Scott Quigg vs Interim Nehomar Cermeno
> 
> --
> 
> *Saturday 31st May*
> _Sky Sports PPV_
> Carl Froch vs George Groves


:nono *Quality Scott Quigg* :deal


----------



## Jim Kelly

he paq card was coming..

so no intern card this saturday?


----------



## One to watch

I really want kovalev-Agnew this weekend.


----------



## BoltonTerrier

One to watch said:


> I really want kovalev-Agnew this weekend.


I find it bizarre Boxnation havent announced it already?


----------



## One to watch

BoltonTerrier said:


> I find it bizarre Boxnation havent announced it already?


Maybe they won't get it.

They have the Newcastle show,which is pretty decent to be fair.and big shows coming up like Floyd and manny.maybe they can't afford another one this weekend.


----------



## adamcanavan

BoltonTerrier said:


> I find it bizarre Boxnation havent announced it already?


Barry Jones said he doesnt think they're getting it, pretty disappointing tbh


----------



## One to watch

adamcanavan said:


> Barry Jones said he doesnt think they're getting it, pretty disappointing tbh


Gutted really.

Kovalev plus 2 good supports bouts.it's a decent card that could be very exciting.


----------



## adamcanavan

One to watch said:


> Gutted really.
> 
> Kovalev plus 2 good supports bouts.it's a decent card that could be very exciting.


Yeah, always good watching Kovalev and I was really looking forward to Mayfield-Dulorme too


----------



## BoltonTerrier

Bunce just confirmed they're not..


----------



## tdw

I don't know how hard it is for them to do an overnight show when they have a live show so far away from London. I remember Lopez-Salido being on after a live Burns show in Scotland and they had to bring in Ron McIntosh and Duke McKenzie to present it.


----------



## shenmue

The one positive of it not being on Boxnation this week is that i can watch it on HBO. (prefer the HBO commentary)


----------



## Wallet

Running order:

7.10pm: Chambers v TBA
7.35pm: Dickinson v Dawson
8.30pm: Gavin v Shikukutu
9.30pm: Saunders v Prince
10.30pm: Hall v Ward


----------



## One to watch

Wallet said:


> Running order:
> 
> 7.10pm: Chambers v TBA
> 7.35pm: Dickinson v Dawson
> 8.30pm: Gavin v Shikukutu
> 9.30pm: Saunders v Prince
> 10.30pm: Hall v Ward


Looks good,I'm really looking forward to it.

3 north easterners in action,plus Gavin and chambers.


----------



## One to watch

Stevenson-fonfara confirmed for boxnation,may 24th.


----------



## SniffMyBadger

Just planning ahead for the Froch fight. I've got some mates coming round mine but don't have Skysports. Was planning to hook my laptop to my Tv, which has Sky Go on it. Does anyone know if you can get Sky Pay per view through Skygo?


----------



## Grant

SniffMyBadger said:


> Just planning ahead for the Froch fight. I've got some mates coming round mine but don't have Skysports. Was planning to hook my laptop to my Tv, which has Sky Go on it. Does anyone know if you can get Sky Pay per view through Skygo?


You dont need Sky Sports to order Sky Box Office.


----------



## Bryn

What Grant said.


----------



## SniffMyBadger

Grant said:


> You dont need Sky Sports to order Sky Box Office.


Oh good, thanks. I knee Sky Box Office its own channel, just wanted to make sure it was available via SkyGo


----------



## davez

SniffMyBadger said:


> Oh good, thanks. I knee Sky Box Office its own channel, just wanted to make sure it was available via SkyGo


To answer your question - I have Sky Go myself and Box Office isn't listed anywhere in the list of channels available. In the sports section you have Sky Sports 1,2,3,4,News,F1 & British Eurosport and that's yer lot for the sports section. Movies you have all the normal Sky Movies channels and Film 4. no PPV channels anywhere. which does mean that sky have actually dropped the ball here...

You could maybe try out Sky's other stream/app service called "Now TV" that might have the box office PPV channels. not sure never used it myself.


----------



## davez

upcoming fights...

11.04.14 - Christian Hammer vs. Konstantin Airich (EUROSPORT)
12.04.14 - Tony Conquest vs. Ovil Mackenzie + Frank Buglioni & Bradley Skeete (BOX NATION)
12.04.14 - Timothy Bradley vs. Manny Pacquiao (BOX NATION)
19.04.14 - Bernard Hopkins vs. Beibut Shumenov (BOX NATION)
19.04.14 - Scott Quigg vs. Nehomar Cermeno (SKY SPORTS)

03.05.14 - Floyd Mayweather vs Marcos Maidana + Amir Khan (BOX NATION)
10.05.14 - Bermane Stiverne vs. Chris Arreola (BOX NATION)
17.05.14 - Juan Manuel Marquez vs. Mike Alvarado (BOX NATION)
17.05.14 - Nathan Cleverly vs. TBC (SKY SPORTS)
24.05.14 - Adonis Stevenson vs. Andrzej Fonfara (BOX NATION)
31.05.14 - Carl Froch vs. George Groves II (SKY SPORTS BOX OFFICE)

26.07.14 - Dereck Chisora vs. Tyson Fury II (BOX NATION)


----------



## Bryn

davez said:


> 03.05.14 - Floyd Mayweather vs Marcos Maidana + Amir Khan (BOX NATION)


Handicap match, I like it.


----------



## davez

Bryn said:


> Handicap match, I like it.


yeh man i couldn't spell khans opponent off the top of my head but floyd would still win the fight.


----------



## One to watch

Apparently EUROSPORT have wladimir-leapai.

I'm actually very happy with that,great pick up by Eurosport.i think this may deliver a bit more like the pianeta and wach fights.


----------



## jonnyclash1

One to watch said:


> Apparently EUROSPORT have wladimir-leapai.
> 
> I'm actually very happy with that,great pick up by Eurosport.i think this may deliver a bit more like the pianeta and wach fights.


Dear oh dear a heavyweight title fight on Eurosport, sign o the times

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## adamcanavan

One to watch said:


> Apparently EUROSPORT have wladimir-leapai.
> 
> I'm actually very happy with that,great pick up by Eurosport.i think this may deliver a bit more like the pianeta and wach fights.


Good stuff, hopefully they'll be showing the Usyk fight. This should leave the Lucas Browne fight available for boxnation on the same day too


----------



## One to watch

adamcanavan said:


> Good stuff, hopefully they'll be showing the Usyk fight. This should leave the Lucas Browne fight available for boxnation on the same day too


True.happy days.


----------



## tdw

Boxnation are showing Price-Pala on Saturday as well


----------



## adamcanavan

Lucas Browne's fight will be on boxnation. card also features Adam Etches, Scott Jenkins, Ryan Burnett. Also an interesting fight between Karim Guerfi & Zhanat Zhakiyanov


----------



## BoltonTerrier

Martin Murray fight will be shown on Premier Sport (ch 428 sky) tomorrow night from 9pm. 

Is this a subscription channel?

Edit: yes it is. £9.99 a month atsch

Great bit of exposure for Martin. What the fuck is going on with his career?


----------



## kingkodi

^^ wtf


----------



## Trippy

Has any broadcaster picked up the Klitschko fight tomorrow?


----------



## Wallet

Trippy said:


> Has any broadcaster picked up the Klitschko fight tomorrow?


Yeah it's on Eurosport.


----------



## Trippy

Wallet said:


> Yeah it's on Eurosport.


Nice one.


----------



## Wallet

The Klitschko documentary is on ITV4 at 9pm tonight.


----------



## SniffMyBadger

Does anyone know if you can stream Boxnation over 4g? I'm away on Saturday I have my iPad, but not sure if there will be wifi around. Obviously can't miss the Floyd fight. Does anyone know if BN works over 4g?


----------



## tdw

The Abraham fight is being shown on Boxnation on Tuesday. Don't really get why


----------



## One to watch

tdw said:


> The Abraham fight is being shown on Boxnation on Tuesday. Don't really get why


Weird.i thought they would get it as an appetiser before the main course.


----------



## tdw

One to watch said:


> Weird.i thought they would get it as an appetiser before the main course.


My guess is that they'll have Rawling and Jones commentating on the Mayweather bill and they will probably fill the evening schedule with Mayweather hype


----------



## SniffMyBadger

Anyone know what the estimated time for the Khan, Broner and Floyd fights are going to be?


----------



## Jim Kelly

live weigh in @ 10:30 pm boxnation!


----------



## tdw

SniffMyBadger said:


> Anyone know what the estimated time for the Khan, Broner and Floyd fights are going to be?


Last Boxnation reply was for Khan after 3am. My guess is Broner at 2, Khan 3, Mayweather 4


----------



## SniffMyBadger

Nice one!


----------



## Body shot

*Sky to pick up some international content?*

Geale v Macklin - Macklin's fights are usually on Sky

Rose v Andrade - is on the Prod undercard

Brook v Porter - possibly on a big bill in America

These 3 plus the domestic shows Matchroom are putting on would be a decent finish to the boxing season on Sky.


----------



## Guest

Yeh I heard Macklin will be on Sky delayed for the next morning though.


----------



## Body shot

Why delayed? That's ridiculous.


----------



## Guest

Body shot said:


> Why delayed? That's ridiculous.


Gets more viewers.


----------



## sim_reiss

I can't complain. Geale-Macklin isn't something I'd make the effort to stay up for.


----------



## Body shot

They could show it live and then show it delayed at 10 in the morning.


----------



## Peter Barlow

Surely if they are going to show it at all, it makes sense to show it live? Perez Jennings is a solid fight. Two British/Irish based fighters fighting on HBO, can hardly be picky at the minute considering the lack of World Champions we have.


----------



## One to watch

As long as macklin-geale is picked up,then I don't care.

It's a strong card.


----------



## Guest

Mugsy said:


> Surely if they are going to show it at all, it makes sense to show it live? Perez Jennings is a solid fight. Two British/Irish based fighters fighting on HBO, can hardly be picky at the minute considering the lack of World Champions we have.


It gets more viewers, and specifically more live viewers if its shown in the morning. At 4am, 90% will sky+ and fast forward through the adverts.


----------



## adamcanavan

Crawford-Gamboa is on boxnation, for anyone who missed it


----------



## Marlow

Boxnation got Cotto/Martinez.


----------



## One to watch

Brilliant news.

The 2 posts above.


----------



## kingkodi

Great lineup at the moment from BN.


----------



## One to watch

Eurosport card has started very poorly.

Richie woodhall seems utterly pissed off with the lack of quality.


----------



## Wallet

Live on Sky Sports 1 at 7.30pm:

7.40pm, 8 x 3 mins super-middleweight.
Paul Smith (Liverpool) v David Sarabia (Spain)

Followed by,
10 x 3 mins WBC International super-middleweight title.
Callum Smith (Liverpool) v Tobias Webb (Swansea)

Followed by,
12 x 3 mins lightweight.
Gavin Rees (Newbridge) v Gary Buckland (Cardiff)

Followed by,
12 x 3 mins vacant WBA Inter-Continental cruiserweight title.
Nathan Cleverly (Cefn Fforest) v Sean Corbin (Guyana)

Followed by,
12 x 3 mins featherweight WBC world title eliminator.
Lee Selby (Barry) v Romulo Koasicha (Mexico)


----------



## kingkodi

Wallet said:


> Live on Sky Sports 1 at 7.30pm:
> 
> 7.40pm, 8 x 3 mins super-middleweight.
> Paul Smith (Liverpool) v David Sarabia (Spain)
> 
> Followed by,
> 10 x 3 mins WBC International super-middleweight title.
> Callum Smith (Liverpool) v Tobias Webb (Swansea)
> 
> Followed by,
> 12 x 3 mins lightweight.
> Gavin Rees (Newbridge) v Gary Buckland (Cardiff)
> 
> Followed by,
> 12 x 3 mins vacant WBA Inter-Continental cruiserweight title.
> Nathan Cleverly (Cefn Fforest) v Sean Corbin (Guyana)
> 
> Followed by,
> 12 x 3 mins featherweight WBC world title eliminator.
> Lee Selby (Barry) v Romulo Koasicha (Mexico)


Cheers! Should be a decent card.


----------



## Trippy

Martinez v Cotto just confirmed on Boxnation by Bunce. :good


----------



## Jim Kelly

Trippy said:


> Martinez v Cotto just confirmed on Boxnation by Bunce. :good


keeps getting better!!!


----------



## Marlow

Buglioni back July 16th on Boxnation, bit of midweek action.


----------



## adamcanavan

July Macau card ft. Rigo vs Guzman, Shiming etc will be on Boxnation


----------



## adamcanavan

Lomachenko-russell jr card added to BN schedule too


----------



## Wallet

Canelo-Lara on Boxnation too.


----------



## One to watch

Fucking love boxnation.


----------



## Marlow

Fantastic additions to the schedule.


----------



## Jim Kelly

BoxGodnation!!!


----------



## Body shot

*Why don't sky do an all access series or 24/7 type series for the PPV fights?*

Just strange why they haven't done one for Froch v Groves. They could of done a 4 part series and shown one episode a week leading up to the fight. We have behind the ropes next week I suppose but that's all in fight week.


----------



## adamcanavan

They did a behind the ropes series for Froch-Bute, Froch-Kessler and they were brilliant, they had one for Haye-Fury too. Not sure why they haven't done one for the biggest fight going though..


----------



## Wallet

Body shot said:


> Just strange why they haven't done one for Froch v Groves. They could of done a 4 part series and shown one episode a week leading up to the fight. We have behind the ropes next week I suppose but that's all in fight week.


What difference does it make if they air it all in fight week or space it out more?



adamcanavan said:


> They did a behind the ropes series for Froch-Bute, Froch-Kessler and they were brilliant, they had one for Haye-Fury too. Not sure why they haven't done one for the biggest fight going though..


They have done.


----------



## Guest

they have.....


----------



## Wallet

Sykes vs Kays for the vacant British super featherweight title is free on www.VIPBOXING.TV tomorrow night.


----------



## One to watch

Wallet said:


> Sykes vs Kays for the vacant British super featherweight title is free on www.VIPBOXING.TV tomorrow night.


Tidy,cheers wallet.


----------



## davez

24.05.14 - Adonis Stevenson vs. Andrzej Fonfara (BOX NATION)
31.05.14 - Carl Froch vs. George Groves II (SKY SPORTS BOX OFFICE)
31.05.14 - Simpiwe Vetyeka vs. Nonito Donaire (BOX NATION)

07.06.14 - Jurgen Brahmer vs. Roberto Bolonti + David Price also features (BOX NATION)
07.06.14 - Stuart Hall vs. Paul Butler (BOX NATION)
08.06.14 - Miguel Cotto vs. Martinez (BOX NATION)
14.06.14 - Ruslan Provodnikov vs. Chris Algieri + Demitri Andrade vs. Brian Rose (SKY SPORTS)
21.06.14 - Robert Guerrero vs. Yoshihiro Kamegai (BOX NATION)
27.06.14 - Ricky Burns, Curtis Woodhouse, Stephen Simmons (SKY SPORTS)
28.06.14 - Terence Crawford vs. Yuriorkis Gamboa (BOX NATION)

12.07.14 - Saul Canelo Alvarez vs. Erislandy Lara (BOX NATION)
26.07.14 - Dereck Chisora vs. Tyson Fury II (BOX NATION)


----------



## Jim Kelly

^cheers man.


----------



## welsh_dragon83

Anyone picking up the povetkin & sturm fights


----------



## Peter Barlow

welsh_dragon83 said:


> Anyone picking up the povetkin & sturm fights


Doubt the Sturm fight will be, its on the same time as Froch Groves and its not the greatest fight. Doubt anyone in Britain would be arsed unless they were German or something.


----------



## welsh_dragon83

Mugsy said:


> Doubt the Sturm fight will be, its on the same time as Froch Groves and its not the greatest fight. Doubt anyone in Britain would be arsed unless they were German or something.


I don't see why boxnation couldn't pick it up mind means the chinese card should be finished?


----------



## Guest

What time is the Donaire fight gonna be Saturday?


----------



## kingkodi

Rob said:


> What time is the Donaire fight gonna be Saturday?


UK time - I'm going with 2PM. Think it starts 9AM ET


----------



## Guest

kingcobra said:


> UK time - I'm going with 2PM. Think it starts 9AM ET


is that just a guess?


----------



## adamcanavan

Rob said:


> is that just a guess?


Show on boxnation starts at 2pm finishes at 6pm, I'd guess, based on that, that the Donaore fight starts at around 10 to 5?


----------



## kingkodi

Rob said:


> is that just a guess?


No was based on Boxnation start time. I should have been clearer that was card start time not Donaire ring walk time.


----------



## One to watch

Groves-Anderson on sky now,havnt seen this for years.


----------



## Keith uk

*Is tonight's Russian card on uk tv?*

If so, what channel & what time?


----------



## Duffy

Who's showing the Charr Povetkin fight? Haye already has talked in the past about fighting both so it makes sense that he could fight the winner. I'd pay to see that.


----------



## QuietStorm

No channels are. Streams on now, Povetkin the next fight.


----------



## adamcanavan

The June 21st Monte Carlo bill is on boxnation: Murray vs Bursak, Kalenga vs Masternak, Buddler vs Kotiekgym and Oosthuizen vs Ngumbu


----------



## kingkodi

4 days remaining on Boxnation free registration offer. Code : HEAVYWEIGHT2


----------



## Duffy

I want to see the Tony Thompson fight.


----------



## adamcanavan

Duffy said:


> I want to see the Tony Thompson fight.


I doubt Boxnation will have it with the Bunce Hour on a friday. Maybe eurosport can do something late notice


----------



## Brickfists

Who's showing Cotto/Martinez ?


----------



## One to watch

Brickfists said:


> Who's showing Cotto/Martinez ?


Boxnation mate.


----------



## Brickfists

One to watch said:


> Boxnation mate.


Cheers pal. Was hoping i wouldn't have to listen Buncey tonight, but whatever.


----------



## One to watch

Eurosport have a cruiser fight from Belgium tomorrow featuring 2 guys I've never heard of.but hey it's boxing.friday-20th June.

They also have a sanigar show from Merthyr coming up soon with Dorian Darch v tom little,Frankie Borg v Wayne reed and dai Davies v Robbie turley.

Tomorrow (21st June) we have the Monte Carlo card followed by the Alexander/Lomachenko/Guerrero bill.both on boxnation.


----------



## tdw

Brandon Rios fight on August 2nd is on Boxnation


----------



## Peter Barlow

Why do Eurosport show such utter shit?


----------



## Jdempsey85

El of a night on boxnation tonight


----------



## ButeTheBeast

Boxnation card is stacked tonight baby, From 7 PM - 4 AM


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## davez

Thursday June 26 - 7:00pm - EUROSPORT 2
Live Boxing - WBO European cruiserweight - Tamas Lodi vs. Jean Marc Mormeck


----------



## One to watch

Anyone gutted there's no boxing this week will be relieved to see ruslan Chagaev v fres oquendo is on boxnation on Sunday.juan Carlos Gomez and Edmund gerber on the undercard.the headliner is for the WBA 'regular' heavyweight title.

Then the following Saturday we have canelo-Lara with a strong undercard,and buglioni,Mitchell smith and Bradley skeete at the York hall on the Wednesday.




Loads of midweek American boxing recently,ESPN,fox,shobox etc.shame boxnation havnt snapped these series up.obviously not worth it to them.


----------



## One to watch

'Before the bell' aired on Monday with the first editon of the fury-chisora build up.

We were informed that 'it's the biggest heavyweight fight in decades' :lol:

And I've never seen such an unlikely looking boxer in chisora,he Walks like a fattie and looks permanantley stoned,he can't even stretch properly.then they show him doing hill sprints and he looks like an athlete.

I'm positive chisora could be twice the fighter he is if he lived the life more.


----------



## kingkodi

One to watch said:


> 'Before the bell' aired on Monday with the first editon of the fury-chisora build up.
> 
> We were informed that 'it's the biggest heavyweight fight in decades' :lol:
> 
> And I've never seen such an unlikely looking boxer in chisora,he Walks like a fattie and looks permanantley stoned,he can't even stretch properly.then they show him doing hill sprints and he looks like an athlete.
> 
> I'm positive chisora could be twice the fighter he is if he lived the life more.


Chisel looks in career best shape at the moment - i think he has a real chance in this fight.


----------



## One to watch

kingcobra said:


> Chisel looks in career best shape at the moment - i think he has a real chance in this fight.


Yeah and me.at first I thought furys height and reach would tell like last time,but I rewarded their first fight a couple of weeks ago and Del Boy gave him all sorts of problems in the first 3 rounds.

If he does that again but can keep it up then he can win,the Kevin Johnson knockdown made me think twice as well.del boy has 12 rounds to connect that overhand right on the top of the head,if he does then I think he can win by stoppage.

If chisora gets ahead like Cunningham did and fury gets ragged and reckless then it will be a cracking fight.a shoot out that could be FOTY if both come in trim.


----------



## davez

some more fights...

16.07.14 - Frank Buglioni vs. Sam Couzens (BOX NATION)
19.07.14 - Champions Of Gold = Zou Shiming + Guillermo Rigdondeaux (BOX NATION)
26.07.14 - Dereck Chisora vs. Tyson Fury II (BOX NATION)
26.07.14 - Gennady Golovkin vs. Daniel Geale (SKY SPORTS)

01.08.14 - Leonard Bundu vs. Frankie Gavin (BOX NATION)
02.08.14 - Brandon Rios vs. Diego Chaves (BOX NATION)
09.08.14 - Danny Garcia vs. Rod Salka (BOX NATION)
16.08.14 - Yoan Pablo Hernandez vs. Firat Arslan (BOX NATION)

06.09.14 - Kiko Martinez vs. Carl Frampton II (BOX NATION)
29.09.14 - Maxi Nutrition Knockout FINAL (CHANNEL 5)


----------



## kingkodi

davez said:


> some more fights...
> 
> 16.07.14 - Frank Buglioni vs. Sam Couzens (BOX NATION)
> 19.07.14 - Champions Of Gold = Zou Shiming + Guillermo Rigdondeaux (BOX NATION)
> 26.07.14 - Dereck Chisora vs. Tyson Fury II (BOX NATION)
> 26.07.14 - Gennady Golovkin vs. Daniel Geale (SKY SPORTS)
> 
> 01.08.14 - Leonard Bundu vs. Frankie Gavin (BOX NATION)
> 02.08.14 - Brandon Rios vs. Diego Chaves (BOX NATION)
> 09.08.14 - Danny Garcia vs. Rod Salka (BOX NATION)
> 16.08.14 - Yoan Pablo Hernandez vs. Firat Arslan (BOX NATION)
> 
> 06.09.14 - Kiko Martinez vs. Carl Frampton II (BOX NATION)
> 29.09.14 - Maxi Nutrition Knockout FINAL (CHANNEL 5)


Nice one :good


----------



## One to watch

I forgot all about the maxi-nutrition final.

Should be a good fight,and fat mick promised clarkson an undercard slot.be a man of your word mick.


----------



## Grant

Any idea what time the Boxnation show starts next Saturday, and how many fights we get live?


----------



## One to watch

Grant said:


> Any idea what time the Boxnation show starts next Saturday, and how many fights we get live?


I don't know what time for tv yet.but the show starts at 14-00 I think.

And the genius seems to think we will get about 7 fights,which sadly includes Eubank Jnr.

Fury-chisora

Saunders v blandamura

Flannigan v gethin

L.smith v welborn

Walsh v hooper

L.williams v heffron

And I suppose Eubank Jnr v jukic

That's my guess,the other possible is brough v catterall,then outsiders maybe stalker and chambers.either way it's a very fucking good line up :ibutt


----------



## Grant

One to watch said:


> I don't know what time for tv yet.but the show starts at 14-00 I think.
> 
> And the genius seems to think we will get about 7 fights,which sadly includes Eubank Jnr.
> 
> Fury-chisora
> 
> Saunders v blandamura
> 
> Flannigan v gethin
> 
> L.smith v welborn
> 
> Walsh v hooper
> 
> L.williams v heffron
> 
> And I suppose Eubank Jnr v jukic
> 
> That's my guess,the other possible is brough v catterall,then outsiders maybe stalker and chambers.either way it's a very fucking good line up :ibutt


Just had it confirmed that it starts at 7pm.

There are 4 x 10 rounders, and 4 x 12 rounders with 7 shorter fights.

Not sure how feasible it is to do a 10hour+ show, but for me, a Boxing Subscription channel should be showing everything.

Hopefully there'll be a highlights programme later in the week of the fights we don't see.


----------



## One to watch

Grant said:


> Just had it confirmed that it starts at 7pm.
> 
> There are 4 x 10 rounders, and 4 x 12 rounders with 7 shorter fights.
> 
> Not sure how feasible it is to do a 10hour+ show, but for me, a Boxing Subscription channel should be showing everything.
> 
> Hopefully there'll be a highlights programme later in the week of the fights we don't see.


Totally agree and it's one of my only problems with boxnation.

They have the set up in place and enough guys to present and commentate,(stick Buncey on commentary early then the Scottish guy then Rawling for the main stages)

They should show every fight on a frank warren show in full,why they don't I'm not sure,maybe the lads get more for tv appearances so the budget stretches even further.

But for me it would be heaven watching a 17 fight card at home,it doesn't happen often otherwise it would be far too much,but I'd like to see gomez's boy on his debut,stalker v wager is a decent little bout,chambers v nascimento will be decent,Bradley saunders etc.id watch it all and I'm dissapointed they don't do it.

As for the actual day,how they will manage to get del v fury on before a ridicolous hour is beyond me,I could understand the marathon if it was to coincide with it being on American tv but it isn't.i hope by the time the main event is on everyone hasn't gone home or is bored.for this kind of fight I want to see a hostile,passionate crowd with loads of noise,not 4,000 sleepy hardcore fans who have had enough.


----------



## Them Bones

Anyone know if there are any UK based fights on tv this weekend?


----------



## One to watch

Them Bones said:


> Anyone know if there are any UK based fights on tv this weekend?


None on mate.


----------



## Them Bones

One to watch said:


> None on mate.


Thanks mate.. was afraid that was the case.


----------



## Peter Barlow

One to watch said:


> I don't know what time for tv yet.but the show starts at 14-00 I think.
> 
> And the genius seems to think we will get about 7 fights,which sadly includes Eubank Jnr.
> 
> Fury-chisora
> 
> Saunders v blandamura
> 
> Flannigan v gethin
> 
> L.smith v welborn
> 
> Walsh v hooper
> 
> L.williams v heffron
> 
> And I suppose Eubank Jnr v jukic
> 
> That's my guess,the other possible is brough v catterall,then outsiders maybe stalker and chambers.either way it's a very fucking good line up :ibutt


If the show starts at 14:00 why are they saying on the website doors open at 17:30?

Just seems odd to me, that it wouldnt be fully open from the start?


----------



## One to watch

Peter Barlow said:


> If the show starts at 14:00 why are they saying on the website doors open at 17:30?
> 
> Just seems odd to me, that it wouldnt be fully open from the start?


I'm not sure but I've read 3 different starting times.


----------



## Trail

Them Bones said:


> Anyone know if there are any UK based fights on tv this weekend?


This is going to sound like I'm being smart here, I'm not - this is always worth a place in your browser bookmarks...has all the fights listed 'round the world...

http://sports.espn.go.com/sports/boxing/news/story?page=boxing/schedule/index


----------



## davez

Trail said:


> This is going to sound like I'm being smart here, I'm not - this is always worth a place in your browser bookmarks...has all the fights listed 'round the world...
> 
> http://sports.espn.go.com/sports/boxing/news/story?page=boxing/schedule/index


I've got that one stored already but still like to post details of fights once the channels confirm them on their websites


----------



## On the Money

Hope they put on a good show tomorrow, want to see most of the card. Been away for a month nearly in the States, did not cancel the BN sub. Reward me please.



EDIT.

Fucking farce again, should have bought the Golovkin fight, plus Perez Jennings is a better fight than Fury vs anybody.


----------



## Jim Kelly

On the Money said:


> Hope they put on a good show tomorrow, want to see most of the card. Been away for a month nearly in the States, did not cancel the BN sub. Reward me please.
> 
> EDIT.
> 
> Fucking farce again, should have bought the Golovkin fight, plus Perez Jennings is a better fight than Fury vs anybody.


the ggg fight card is on sky sports..live.


----------



## SniffMyBadger

Anyone know the likely start of Porter v Brook? I might set an alarm and just watch that fight I reckon


----------



## faz

SniffMyBadger said:


> Anyone know the likely start of Porter v Brook? I might set an alarm and just watch that fight I reckon


Pretty sure Hearn said around 4am ring walks on twitter


----------



## SniffMyBadger

Cheers buddy


----------



## Jim Kelly

i cant wait but hate the day light creeping around 4am..


----------



## Rooq

Is that it until September then?


----------



## kingkodi

Rooq said:


> Is that it until September then?


Pretty sure it is from BN and Sky. ESPN might have something...


----------



## welsh_dragon83

Is anyone showing the klitchko fight because boxnation have the frampton card on the same night dont they?


----------



## One to watch

welsh_dragon83 said:


> Is anyone showing the klitchko fight because boxnation have the frampton card on the same night dont they?


Eurosport mate.


----------



## One to watch

I want to know whether boxnation will pick up the Monaco card with Martin Murray and Stuart hall as I think that's the same night as warrens Liverpool show.

I hope they show it delayed as it is a good trade show,and has British interest.hobsons input surely means they will pick it up?

Also at the end of last season they were great at continuing their output,they showed action every weekend,picking up a number of smaller shows from America and so satisfying the demand from hardcores however this year there is nothing this coming weekend,and the following weekend Marco huck defends his cruiser belt on a sauerland show.strange,I hope it's just waiting until last minute and they will pick it up.

If there's nothing on next weekend then I would like to see them pick up Cornish v lewison and Thain v carslaw,or the fantastic bill with roman Gonzalez et all.but I don't hold out much hope.


----------



## tdw

Cornish-Lewison is same night as Frampton isn't it? Definitely expecting the Huck fight to be added


----------



## One to watch

tdw said:


> Cornish-Lewison is same night as Frampton isn't it? Definitely expecting the Huck fight to be added


Ah ok,I had my weekends mixed up.

That will be a monster of a show,can't wait.


----------



## welsh_dragon83

One to watch said:


> Eurosport mate.


welcome back buddy. This place is better with you here


----------



## QuietStorm

Friday Fight Nights - BT Sport 1 - 2am - 23/8/2014

Austin "No Doubt" Trout vs Daniel "The Rock" Dawson.
Erick Bone vs Mahonri Montes.

Is this the only boxing this weekend?


----------



## One to watch

QuietStorm said:


> Friday Fight Nights - BT Sport 1 - 2am - 23/8/2014
> 
> Austin "No Doubt" Trout vs Daniel "The Rock" Dawson.
> Erick Bone vs Mahonri Montes.
> 
> Is this the only boxing this weekend?


I'm afraid so.

It's actually not bad for this time of year,I've seen worse,at Least we have a 'name' in trout even if he should be far too good for Dawson.


----------



## QuietStorm

One to watch said:


> I'm afraid so.
> 
> It's actually not bad for this time of year,I've seen worse,at Least we have a 'name' in trout even if he should be far too good for Dawson.


True. I don't mind trout, he's a technically good boxer. Looks like it's a fight for the WBF title. Have you seen much of Dawson? I have never seen him, no idea what his style is like or how many rounds he will take Trout.


----------



## One to watch

QuietStorm said:


> True. I don't mind trout, he's a technically good boxer. Looks like it's a fight for the WBF title. Have you seen much of Dawson? I have never seen him, no idea what his style is like or how many rounds he will take Trout.


No I can't say as I have,I had a mooch at his boxrec the other day and he is older and more experienced than I expected,to be honest I'm not sure why he is trouts opponent but judging solely by his record it should be a walk in the park.

And yeah I like watching trout as well.good to see him back.


----------



## Gazanta87

Any ideas if Boxnation are picking up the Marco Huck fight this weekend?


----------



## QuietStorm

Gazanta87 said:


> Any ideas if Boxnation are picking up the Marco Huck fight this weekend?


Don't think so, think their next live card is the Frampton vs Martinez card on the 6th of September.


----------



## Gazanta87

QuietStorm said:


> Don't think so, think their next live card is the Frampton vs Martinez card on the 6th of September.


Cheers pal


----------



## adamcanavan

B-Hop vs Kovalev will be on boxnation


----------



## One to watch

adamcanavan said:


> B-Hop vs Kovalev will be on boxnation


Nice one.


----------



## adamcanavan

Tavoris Cloud vs Artur Beterbiev is also on boxnation, really looking forward to that!


----------



## One to watch

Their 'slim schedule' is fleshing out then.


----------



## welsh_dragon83

I love boxnation it let's be honest it's fucking shit they havnt got the huck card tomorrow with no other boxing this weekend


----------



## One to watch

welsh_dragon83 said:


> I love boxnation it let's be honest it's fucking shit they havnt got the huck card tomorrow with no other boxing this weekend


Yes it's a shame.and I am a real huck fan,I think he is very underrated and great to watch.boytsov was on the undercard as well.

Boxnation has done 3 years now and I bet weekends with no live action are in single digits,it's what keeps us subscribing so I have no idea why they havnt picked this up,with their being a no joining fee for old subscribers deal available they will have surely lost a lot of subscribers fees this month.


----------



## tdw

I wonder if it's a production thing. There is no Bunce Hour tonight either (have stopped watching since it went to Friday so maybe this was explained)


----------



## One to watch

tdw said:


> I wonder if it's a production thing. There is no Bunce Hour tonight either (have stopped watching since it went to Friday so maybe this was explained)


Bunce and Rawling have been on holiday for a couple of weeks I believe.I havnt watched the bunce hour for a long time so can't confirm that (maybe pre recorded shows been on?) but since the Gavin fight I've seen neither of them.Alex steedman and Matt? Clarke have been doing the honours.lilis has been missing recently as well so I just assume they have all taken a summer holiday around the time of their being little action.

What an image,bunce (handkerchief on his head),Lillis (newly toned) and Rawling kicking back over a few sherbets in Acapulco.

I for one look forward to normal order being resumed,frampton-Martinez 2 being about as good a season opener as possible.:ibutt


----------



## Semtex

welsh_dragon83 said:


> I love boxnation it let's be honest it's fucking shit they havnt got the huck card tomorrow with no other boxing this weekend


It is poor the Huck fight is not on. Yes Bunceys BH not been on last night or week before. The show before that a woman presented it with Barry Jones in usual spot. I though Huck was Buncey's man?

Gutted this is not on Boxnation.


----------



## One to watch

Watching boxing tonight on BN and Dempsey is interviewing frampton and the mcguigans,you just have to love barry,talking about Carl having to spar lightweights,light welters and even welters.he said no more super bantams to spar frampton because he is 'fed up of taking guys to the hospital'.when asked to give more he says 'well it's the hurt game'.

Brilliant mcguigan.quote of the year for me.'i am fed up of taking guys to the hospital'.


----------



## Semtex

@One to watch I liked that mate. Reminded me of an article written by Ben Fowlkes. An MMA writer. Was called the hurt business and spent year at fight camp.

I liked the BT Sport program it was simple yet informative while promoting Frampton. I am really looking forward to next week.


----------



## DarloKid

whats the deal/ code for returning customers to boxnation, they cut me off for some reason then expected me to pay a registration fee again, so held off till there was a offer


cheers


----------



## welsh_dragon83

DarloKid said:


> whats the deal/ code for returning customers to boxnation, they cut me off for some reason then expected me to pay a registration fee again, so held off till there was a offer
> 
> cheers


Pay your bills & you won't get cut off


----------



## One to watch

DarloKid said:


> whats the deal/ code for returning customers to boxnation, they cut me off for some reason then expected me to pay a registration fee again, so held off till there was a offer
> 
> cheers


It was CHISORAFURY2,try that.

Exactly same happened to me.


----------



## One to watch

Semtex said:


> @One to watch I liked that mate. Reminded me of an article written by Ben Fowlkes. An MMA writer. Was called the hurt business and spent year at fight camp.
> 
> I liked the BT Sport program it was simple yet informative while promoting Frampton. I am really looking forward to next week.


Yeah it was smart really,Dempsey is a good interviewer and isn't a sycophant like a lot of British tv reporters.they moved nicely through the camps and fights and barry gave quite a bit of insight into the negotiations and background.

Good stuff.


----------



## DarloKid

One to watch said:


> It was CHISORAFURY2,try that.
> 
> Exactly same happened to me.


 cheers dude, used the code but must have expired

god knows why they cut me off as i had plenty of money in my account to pay for it, so as a matter of principle have been holding of resubscribing


----------



## One to watch

DarloKid said:


> cheers dude, used the code but must have expired
> 
> god knows why they cut me off as i had plenty of money in my account to pay for it, so as a matter of principle have been holding of resubscribing


You need to ring them,they will check your history and be understanding.if you are a long time subscriber then you won't have to pay to register again,but they can't do it over the phone,they can only give you then information for when you go on pay wizard.


----------



## DarloKid

One to watch said:


> You need to ring them,they will check your history and be understanding.if you are a long time subscriber then you won't have to pay to register again,but they can't do it over the phone,they can only give you then information for when you go on pay wizard.


I tried pal best they could do was pay the fee and then they will give me the 2nd or 3rd month free, gonna get it all sorted through the week ready for next saturday

have had boxnation since day one been a brilliant channel


----------



## Semtex

One to watch said:


> Yeah it was smart really,Dempsey is a good interviewer and isn't a sycophant like a lot of British tv reporters.they moved nicely through the camps and fights and barry gave quite a bit of insight into the negotiations and background.
> 
> Good stuff.


Agree and I particularly liked the negotiation insight.


----------



## Marlow

Cloud vs Beterbiev on Boxnation.


----------



## Semtex

Boxing Matters is back as is Bunce's BH on Fri.


----------



## Jdempsey85

Is the us card on this wknd or do i have to stream?

I cant miss a Lucas Mattysse fight


----------



## Jim Kelly

Jdempsey85 said:


> Is the us card on this wknd or do i have to stream?
> 
> I cant miss a Lucas Mattysse fight


stream, boxnation failed to deliver.


----------



## One to watch

NO NO NO.

I'm gutted about this,broner and matthysse are 2 fighters I love the watch,I can't stay up watching American shows,the strength of BN is that you can sky plus the shows and watch in the morning in good quality with no interference,pick it up and drop it when you want.

NO NO NO,gutted about this.


----------



## welsh_dragon83

This is fucking shit, no huck card now no us card this weekend. What the fuck is happening boxnation this why we pay for your channel. These are the cards you should be getting :deal


----------



## Peter Barlow

My boxnation sub was cancelled by them during the week. Not quite sure whether to even bother renewing, only the Frampton fight is tempting me. Alot of fights not on anymore and the Mayweather undercard is so shit doubt I'll even watch it .


----------



## Body shot

*Any sign up offers for the Frampton fight on Boxnation?*

Any promo codes or offers for signing up today?


----------



## Chinny

Use EARLYBIRD block capitals no spaces and don't pay the reg fee


----------



## Body shot

Cheers @Chinny where did you get that code from?


----------



## The Genius

Christ, more TV threads from Nafflad. 

Why can't you subscribe and stay subscribed?


----------



## One to watch

The Genius said:


> Christ, more TV threads from Nafflad.
> 
> Why can't you subscribe and stay subscribed?


Cheapskate.

Actually for once I would say he is well within his rights,August on boxnation has been a very slow month.


----------



## Boxfan

But it is traditionally. This month makes up for it,Mayweather/Maidana next week,then theres Hopkins/Kovalev,plus a few more. The Kugan show starts soon,which should be good. If anybody really can't afford it,they've got my sympathy. We've all got to get priorities right,but no sympathy for any fan who CAN afford it and bellyaches about paying for it.


----------



## One to watch

Boxfan said:


> But it is traditionally. This month makes up for it,Mayweather/Maidana next week,then theres Hopkins/Kovalev,plus a few more. The Kugan show starts soon,which should be good. If anybody really can't afford it,they've got my sympathy. We've all got to get priorities right,but no sympathy for any fan who CAN afford it and bellyaches about paying for it.


Yeah funny how there's lot of complaints and worry during what is actually a very strong period for boxnation.it just seems they have gone quality over quantity.

They have frampton,mayweather and Hopkins shows coming up,and personally those are the 3 cards I most want to see.then they have a few warren shows knocking about with the York hall,Liverpool (which could be a good card) and of course the fury-chisora bill.chuck in the cloud card and it still is a strong schedule.

I think I'm just going to have to get used to having one show a week rather than 2,in my eyes that's still worth the 12.50.


----------



## One to watch

Body shot said:


> Any promo codes or offers for signing up today?


i love how you claim not to be nafflad yet whenever you post threads like this there is a carbon copy one made on the same day by nafflad on ESB.


----------



## davez

Fights for the rest of this month...

13.09.14 - Glory Road - Scott Quigg vs. Stephane Jamoye (SKY SPORTS)
13.09.14 - Floyd Mayweather vs. Marcos Maidana II (BOX NATION)
20.09.14 - Frank Buglioni & Bradley Skeete (BOX NATION)
20.09.14 - George Groves vs. Christopher Rebrasse (SKY SPORTS)
20.09.14 - Kid Galahad vs. Adeilson Dos Santos (CHANNEL 5)
27.09.14 - Arthur Abraham vs. Paul Smith (SKY SPORTS)
27.09.14 - Artur Beterbiev vs. Tavoris Cloud (BOX NATION)

29.09.14 - Maxi Nutrition Knockout FINAL (CHANNEL 5) - details not finalized as yet


----------



## One to watch

That's a busy and good month ahead.

Great stuff.


----------



## Marlow

davez said:


> Fights for the rest of this month...
> 
> 13.09.14 - Glory Road - Scott Quigg vs. Stephane Jamoye (SKY SPORTS)
> 13.09.14 - Floyd Mayweather vs. Marcos Maidana II (BOX NATION)
> 20.09.14 - Frank Buglioni & Bradley Skeete (BOX NATION)
> 20.09.14 - George Groves vs. Christopher Rebrasse (SKY SPORTS)
> 20.09.14 - Kid Galahad vs. Adeilson Dos Santos (CHANNEL 5)
> 27.09.14 - Arthur Abraham vs. Paul Smith (SKY SPORTS)
> 27.09.14 - Artur Beterbiev vs. Tavoris Cloud (BOX NATION)
> 
> *29.09.14 *- Maxi Nutrition Knockout FINAL (CHANNEL 5) - details not finalized as yet


Bold move by Hennessy to go for a Monday night slot, new age promoting.


----------



## Body shot

Anyone wanting to sign up to Boxnation use the promo code MAYWEATHER and you will get your second month free. So its basically 12 quid plus 8 quid registration fee for 2 months.


----------



## adamcanavan

davez said:


> Fights for the rest of this month...
> 
> 13.09.14 - Glory Road - Scott Quigg vs. Stephane Jamoye (SKY SPORTS)
> 13.09.14 - Floyd Mayweather vs. Marcos Maidana II (BOX NATION)
> 20.09.14 - Frank Buglioni & Bradley Skeete (BOX NATION)
> 20.09.14 - George Groves vs. Christopher Rebrasse (SKY SPORTS)
> 20.09.14 - Kid Galahad vs. Adeilson Dos Santos (CHANNEL 5)
> 27.09.14 - Arthur Abraham vs. Paul Smith (SKY SPORTS)
> 27.09.14 - Artur Beterbiev vs. Tavoris Cloud (BOX NATION)
> 
> 29.09.14 - Maxi Nutrition Knockout FINAL (CHANNEL 5) - details not finalized as yet


The Maxinutrition KO final is on October 4th


----------



## Jim Kelly

wish we were getting the goldenboy card tonight!


----------



## Chinny

Latest BN code for a free month is BOXING241. Valid until midnight Saturday.


----------



## Semtex

oops


----------



## JohnH

*Tonight's running order (subject to change) on Boxnation -*

1am Vazquez v Bey

2am Angulo v De la Rosa

3am Santa Cruz v Roman

4am Mayweather v Maidana

*On Sky Sports 1 HD (20:00) -*

Scott Quigg v Stephane Jamoye

Anthony Crolla v Gamaliel Diaz

Anthony Joshua v Konstantin Airich


----------



## One to watch

Boxnation have Pacquiao v algieri.


----------



## adamcanavan

GGG vs rubio & donaire-walters on sky


----------



## Guest

adamcanavan said:


> GGG vs rubio & donaire-walters on sky


So BoxNation don't have deals with GBP, Top Rank or Sauerland now?


----------



## One to watch

Fredo Warren said:


> So BoxNation don't have deals with GBP, Top Rank or Sauerland now?


They will show cards from anyone they think is worth it.

Sky have shown ggg in the past,the geale bout as well as proksa.


----------



## adamcanavan

Fredo Warren said:


> So BoxNation don't have deals with GBP, Top Rank or Sauerland now?


The show is promoted by K2, they have a deal with TR still


----------



## davez

Upcoming LIVE Fights on UK TV

26.09.14 - Denis Liebau vs. Ericles Torres Marin (EUROSPORT)
27.09.14 - Arthur Abraham vs. Paul Smith (SKY SPORTS)
27.09.14 - Artur Beterbiev vs. Tavoris Cloud (BOX NATION)

01.10.14 - ESPN Friday Night Fights: Curtis Stevens vs. Hassan N'Dam (BT SPORT / ESPN)
04.10.14 - Dai Davies vs. Chuck Jones (EUROSPORT)
04.10.14 - Battle Lines: Josh Warrington vs Davide Dieli (SKY SPORTS)
04.10.14 - Fernando Saucedo vs. Rances Barthelemy (BOX NATION)
11.10.14 - Moment Of Truth: Lee Selby v Joel Brunker (SKY SPORTS)
18.10.14 - Gennady Golovkin vs. Marco Antonio Rubio (SKY SPORTS)
25.10.14 - The Magnificent Seven: Zolani Tete vs. Paul Butler (BOX NATION)
25.10.14 - Point Of No Return: Tommy Coyle vs. TBA & Luke Campbell vs. TBA (SKY SPORTS)
31.10.14 - Karo Murat vs. Varol Vekiloglu (EUROSPORT)

01.11.14 - Tomoki Kameda vs. Alejandro Hernandez (BOX NATION)
08.11.14 - Bernard Hopkins vs Sergey Kovalev (BOX NATION)
22.11.14 - Bad Blood: Dereck Chisora vs. Tyson Fury II + Billy Joe Saunders vs. Chris Eubank Jr. (BOX NATION)
22.11.14 - Manny Pacquaio vs. Chris Algieri (BOX NATION)


----------



## davez

adamcanavan said:


> The Maxinutrition KO final is on October 4th


not anymore - Ajosfe has injured his back it's now expected to take place late October or early November. Date TBC


----------



## Jim Kelly

davez said:


> Upcoming LIVE Fights on UK TV
> 
> 26.09.14 - Denis Liebau vs. Ericles Torres Marin (EUROSPORT)
> 27.09.14 - Arthur Abraham vs. Paul Smith (SKY SPORTS)
> 27.09.14 - Artur Beterbiev vs. Tavoris Cloud (BOX NATION)
> 
> 01.10.14 - ESPN Friday Night Fights: Curtis Stevens vs. Hassan N'Dam (BT SPORT / ESPN)
> 04.10.14 - Dai Davies vs. Chuck Jones (EUROSPORT)
> 04.10.14 - Battle Lines: Josh Warrington vs Davide Dieli (SKY SPORTS)
> 04.10.14 - Fernando Saucedo vs. Rances Barthelemy (BOX NATION)
> 11.10.14 - Moment Of Truth: Lee Selby v Joel Brunker (SKY SPORTS)
> 18.10.14 - Gennady Golovkin vs. Marco Antonio Rubio (SKY SPORTS)
> 25.10.14 - The Magnificent Seven: Zolani Tete vs. Paul Butler (BOX NATION)
> 25.10.14 - Point Of No Return: Tommy Coyle vs. TBA & Luke Campbell vs. TBA (SKY SPORTS)
> 31.10.14 - Karo Murat vs. Varol Vekiloglu (EUROSPORT)
> 
> 01.11.14 - Tomoki Kameda vs. Alejandro Hernandez (BOX NATION)
> 08.11.14 - Bernard Hopkins vs Sergey Kovalev (BOX NATION)
> 22.11.14 - Bad Blood: Dereck Chisora vs. Tyson Fury II + Billy Joe Saunders vs. Chris Eubank Jr. (BOX NATION)
> 22.11.14 - Manny Pacquaio vs. Chris Algieri (BOX NATION)


chis v fury is now on the weekend after ..


----------



## Marlow

Molina/Bundrage now on Boxnation 11th Oct.


----------



## One to watch

Eurosport bringing the goods :lol:

I've just canceled sky sports due to lack of funds so hope boxnation up the ante again.

Molina-bundrage is so meh,but it's boxing.come on K9.


----------



## One to watch

Nice to see boxnation pick up saucedo-BarthÃ©lemy and kameda-Hernandez.its probaly to ensure they have something every week but that's well worth 12.50 with the bigger events tagged on.


----------



## One to watch

The saucedo card has martirosyan-Nelson which is a good looking fight,and chad Dawson.so not bad all told.

:bbb nice to see their schedule picking up.


----------



## adamcanavan

One to watch said:


> Nice to see boxnation pick up saucedo-BarthÃ©lemy and kameda-Hernandez.its probaly to ensure they have something every week but that's well worth 12.50 with the bigger events tagged on.


These are the fights that BN are all about for me tbh, good international fights that we'd otherwise be unable to watch. We'd still get the mega fights without BN but fights like Barthelemy-Saucedo (great fight) would go well and truly under the radar I think


----------



## Semtex

For anyone that cares, Boxing Matters returned from the break this week on BN.


----------



## Marlow

Somebody needs to pick up N'dam-Stevens next Wednesday.


----------



## One to watch

Decent little weekend considering it's relatively quiet.

Eurosport tonight,and sky and boxnation tomorrow.Cloud-beterbiev is the stand out fight,but Paul smith-Abraham is the one I'm most looking forward to,and we get macklin and masternak on the undercard.

Watching Abraham again the other day,and his boxing skills are very underrated,if smith isn't on his A-game he will get outclassed.still good night in all.


----------



## tdw

Marlow said:


> Somebody needs to pick up N'dam-Stevens next Wednesday.


I assume it's on BT


----------



## Marlow

tdw said:


> I assume it's on BT


Any reason for that?


----------



## Ari Gold Bawse

Marlow said:


> Any reason for that?


espn cards are usually on bt


----------



## tdw

Marlow said:


> Any reason for that?


Just looked, it's on 2am on BT Sport 2


----------



## Marlow

tdw said:


> Just looked, it's on 2am on BT Sport 2


Cheers.


----------



## Marlow

Soliman vs Taylor on BT.


----------



## Jim Kelly

Marlow said:


> Soliman vs Taylor on BT.


:happy


----------



## QuietStorm

*October - Wednesday 8th (BT Sport 2)*

Sam Soliman vs Jermain Taylor - IBF Middleweight title
Andre Dirrell vs Nick Brinson
Bj Flores vs Kevin Engel
*
Saturday 11th - (Sky sports)*

Lee Selby vs Joel Bunker
Anthony Joshua vs Denis Bakhtov
John Ryder vs TBA
John-Wayne Hibbert vs Leonardo Esteban Gonzalez
Ricky Boylan vs Tyler Goodjohn
Ohara Davies vs Andy Harris
Tommy Martin vs Matty Tew
Ben Hall vs John Brennan
Joe Hughes vs Philip Bowes
Erick Ochieng vs Tamuka Mucha
*
Saturday 11th - (Boxnation)*

Carlos Molina vs Cornelius Bundrage - IBF LIght-Middleweight title
*
Saturday 18th - (Sky Sports)*

Gennady Golovkin vs Marco Antonio Rubio - WBA "Super" world Middleweight title
Nonito Donaire vs Nicholas Walters - WBA "Super" world Featherweight title
Edwin Rodriguez vs Azea Augustama
*
Friday 24th - Boxnation??*

Carlos Takham vs Alexander Povetkin
Manuel Charr vs TBA
*
Saturday 25th - (Sky Sports)*

Luke Campbell vs Daniel Eduardo Brizuela
Tommy Coyle vs Michael Katsidis
Gavin McDonnell vs Vusi Malinga
Gamal Yafai vs Krzysztof Rogowski
Nathon Smith vs Danny Little
Tom Knight vs Danny Shannon
Charlie Payton vs Ibrar Riyaz
Connor Seymour vs James Child
*
Saturday 25th - (Boxnation)*

Paul Butler vs Zolani Tete - IBF Super-Flyweight title
Liam Smith vs TBA
Valery Yanchy vs Kevin Satchell
Ovill Mckenzie vs Matty Askin
Derry Mathews vs Adam Dingsdale
Tom Stalker vs Jack Catterall
Chris Eubank Jnr vs Jez Wilson
Steven Lewis vs Fonz Alexander
Matty Fagan vs Andy Harris
Michael Gomez Jnr vs Qasim Hussain
Michael Joynson vs Dan Carr
Mason Cartwright vs Matt Seawright
Liam Williams vs TBA
*
Saturday 25th - No TV??*

Randy Caballero vs Stuart Hall - Vacant IBF Bantamweight title
Martin Murray vs Domenico Spada
Hekkie Budler vs Xiong Zhao Zhong - WBA world strawweight title
Ryno Liebenberg vs Eleider Alvarez
*
November 1st - (Boxnation)*

Tomoki Kameda vs Alejandro Hernandez - WBO bantamweight title
Andrzej Fonfara vs Doudou Ngumbu
Koki Kameda vs Roberto Vasquez
Javier Fortuna vs Abner Cotto
Roberto Garcia vs TBA
Caleb Truax vs TBA
Javier Garcia vs TBA
*
Saturday 8th - (Boxnation)*

Bernard Hopkins vs Sergey Kovalev - IBF, WBO & WBA "Super" world Light-Heavyweight title
Luis Carlos Abregu vs Sadam Ali
*
Saturday 8th - Channel 5??*

Bob Ajisafe vs Travis Dickinson
Eddie Chambers vs Marcelo Luiz Nascimento
Nick Blackwell vs TBA
Chaquib Fadli vs Lenny Daws
*
Saturday 8th - Boxnation??*

Felix Sturm vs Robert Stieglitz
*
Saturday 15th - (Eurosport)*

Wladimir Klitschko vs Kubrat Pulev - IBF, WBO & WBA "Super" World Heavyweight title
Robert Tlatlik vs Bihes Barakat
*
Saturday 22nd - (Sky sports box office)*

Tony Bellew vs Nathan Cleverly
Scott Quigg vs TBA - WBA World super bantamweight title
Jamie McDonnell vs Walberto Ramos - WBA World bantamweight title
Anthony Joshua vs Michael Sprott
Callum Smith vs Nikola Sjekloca
James Degale vs TBA
Stephen Smith vs TBA
*
Saturday 22nd - (Boxnation)*

Manny Pacquiao vs Chris Algeri - WBO Welterweight title
Vasyl Lomachenko vs Chonlatarn Piriyapinyo - WBO World featherweight title
Jessie Vargas vs Antonio DeMarco - WBA World light welterweight title
Zou Shimming vs Kwanpichit OnesongchaiGym 
Kuok Kun Ng vs Steve Attard
*
Saturday 29th - (Boxnation)*

Dereck Chisora vs Tyson Fury
Billy Joe Saunders vs Chris Eubank Jnr
Frankie Gavin vs Bradley Skeete
Gary Sykes vs Liam Walsh
*
Saturday 29th - Boxnation??*

Terence Crawford vs Raymundo Beltran - WBO Lightweight title
Evgeny Gradovich vs Jayson Velez
*
December 6th - Boxnation??*

Saul Alvarez vs Joshua Clottey

Some quality action to come :bbb


----------



## Rezzer

Martin Murray and Stuey Hall Monte Carlo fights being shown live on channel 5. It's kinda amazing isn't it.


----------



## tdw

Crawford-Beltran is on Boxnation according to George Warren on IFL video


----------



## QuietStorm

*Boxnation - Tonight 8pm*

Live military boxing - in aid of the DEBRA charity.


----------



## Semtex

The DEBRA charity boxing event was not bad. They raised over Â£100,000 for the cause too so that is brilliant. 10th year Frank has been doing it.


----------



## adamcanavan

Bradley vs Chaves will be on bocation, Lee-Korobov will end up on that bill too. Good fights. Hopefully they can sort something out for Andrade-Charlo/Khan-Alexander/Thurman-Bundu because those are all great fights. If not that show really should be on Sky as all the welterweights are relevant opponents for Brook and Andrade & Bundu are known to their audience too


----------



## tdw

adamcanavan said:


> Bradley vs Chaves will be on bocation, Lee-Korobov will end up on that bill too. Good fights. Hopefully they can sort something out for Andrade-Charlo/Khan-Alexander/Thurman-Bundu because those are all great fights. If not that show really should be on Sky as all the welterweights are relevant opponents for Brook and Andrade & Bundu are known to their audience too


I've got to think Sky will show Khan


----------



## davez

Prize Fighter winner Wadi Kamacho's next fight is on tomorrow night on Eurosport 2 - it's against Craig somebody forgot his last name. Dai Davies also features.


----------



## Wallet

http://www.boxnation.com/boxing-news/liverpool-echo-arena-running-order/



> 7pm
> 
> 8x3 Minute Rounds International Light-Middleweight Contest
> Liam WILLIAMS v Stepan HORVATH
> 
> 12x3 Minute Rounds European Flyweight Championship
> Kevin SATCHELL v Valery YANCHY
> 
> 10x3 Minute Rounds vacant WBO European Light-Welterweight Championship
> Tom STALKER v Jack CATTERALL
> 
> 8x3 Minute Rounds Middleweight Contest
> Chris EUBANK JNR v Omar SIALA
> 
> 12x3 Minute Rounds vacant WBA Continental Light-Middleweight Championship
> Liam SMITH v Zoltan SERA
> 
> 11pm
> 
> 10x3 Minute Rounds International Super-Flyweight Contest
> 
> Paul BUTLER v Ismael GARNICA
> 
> 10x3 Minute Rounds vacant WBA Continental Lightweight Contest
> 
> Derry MATHEWS v Adam DINGSDALE
> 
> 6x3 Minute Rounds Featherweight Contest - Follow on
> 
> Matty FAGAN v Andrejs PODUSOVS
> 
> 6x3 Minute Rounds International Welterweight Contest - Follow on
> 
> Steven LEWIS v Fonz ALEXANDER
> 
> 4x3 Minute Rounds Featherweight Contest - Follow on
> 
> Michael GOMEZ JNR v Qasim HUSSAIN


----------



## Jdempsey85

Live Boxing card from Merthyr on Eurosport 20.00


----------



## jonnyclash1

For anyone that missed the boxing on channel 5 last night, it is available on their on demand service


----------



## kingkodi

Anyone got any thoughts on what time Pacquiao vs Algieri will be on? Will it be around lunchtime since it's coming from Macau which is 8 hours ahead?


----------



## QuietStorm

kingcobra said:


> Anyone got any thoughts on what time Pacquiao vs Algieri will be on? Will it be around lunchtime since it's coming from Macau which is 8 hours ahead?


Card should start about 1am, think it starts at 9pm Eastern Time.


----------



## Casual Benson's Unknown

haha, you have put Degale-Rubio when you mean Degale-Periban

Literally the funniest thing i've ever seen, oh what a fool you look


Priceless


----------



## Marlow

No UK TV for Sturm/Stieglitz?


----------



## One to watch

Seems that the Sheffield Hobson/warren card is still on.

Flannagan v TBA,Cameron v Webb and Taylor v mcclumpha are the main fights.

I love these small hall domestic types so all good.not sure it will interest the new subscribers much,but there is Timothy Bradley,korobov/lee and Adonis stevenson to come before Xmas.


----------



## Jim Kelly

friday night fights on bt spt 2 @ 3 am..(friday morning)
austin trout vs luis grajeda.


----------



## boxfanlut

Jim Kelly said:


> friday night fights on bt spt 2 @ 3 am..(friday morning)
> austin trout vs luis grajeda.


Good card that


----------



## Jim Kelly

boxfanlut said:


> Good card that


yeah for sure. not a bad week to close the boxing of 2014.


----------



## boxfanlut

Anybody showing Ustinov fight/card?


----------



## Marlow

Alvarado/Rios on Boxnation.


----------



## Jim Kelly

any idea about the ishe smith v lara this friday?


----------



## adamcanavan

Boxnation have Stiverne vs Wilder


----------



## One to watch

adamcanavan said:


> Boxnation have Stiverne vs Wilder


Brilliant.

That's an exciting fight.


----------



## One to watch

Noticed warren has chucked a couple of old shows into the schedule on BN.

Watched calzaghe v pudwill and hatton v Hutchinson supported by Alex Arthur v Carl greaves.theres others on this week including nigel benn and Micky cantwell.

Personally I'd like to see more of this.mix the scheduling up with boxnation shows,magazine shows plus footage from their considerable vaults.

When I saw the classic fights series start up I thought 'tidy',only then for it to be the same 5 fights on rota.same for 'great Britons' or whatever it is.they have an Enzo maccarinelli collection they show which includes all of his televised fights,do the same for hatton,calzahge,hamed,benn,Collins etc.


----------



## Wallet

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/547044980712570880


----------



## willi2905

I hope BoxNation pick up these NBC cards in March / April ...............


----------



## One to watch

I'm not sure why its been such a slow start to year internationaly but it looks like boxnation could go 2 weekends withhout showing anything (between rios-alvarado and ormond-flanngian)

In the past they have shown the best of whatever is out there if no major promoters are on,so we have had stuff from Denmark and italy etc.but I really can't see anything on the schedue for them.

The York hall show would of fitted in nicely on one of these weekends.


----------



## Marlow

One to watch said:


> I'm not sure why its been such a slow start to year internationaly but it looks like boxnation could go 2 weekends withhout showing anything (between rios-alvarado and ormond-flanngian)
> 
> In the past they have shown the best of whatever is out there if no major promoters are on,so we have had stuff from Denmark and italy etc.but I really can't see anything on the schedue for them.
> 
> The York hall show would of fitted in nicely on one of these weekends.


Their schedule is looking thin but there are no international fights to pick up, the next good bill is the Golovkin one and that's on C5.

By the look of it they will go the whole of Feb without an international show.


----------



## One to watch

Marlow said:


> Their schedule is looking thin but there are no international fights to pick up, the next good bill is the Golovkin one and that's on C5.
> 
> By the look of it they will go the whole of Feb without an international show.


And this time they can't be blamed.but....

They could have prevented week less boxing by putting their own shows or given hobson the heads up a while back.they could of thrown something together a couple of months ago.

In a perfect world they would pick up micky helliets show with Dillian whyte v nascimento on.that is really the only thing on the landscape for 2 weeks.


----------



## Guest

One to watch said:


> And this time they can't be blamed.but....
> 
> They could have prevented week less boxing by putting their own shows or given hobson the heads up a while back.they could of thrown something together a couple of months ago.
> 
> In a perfect world they would pick up micky helliets show with Dillian whyte v nascimento on.that is really the only thing on the landscape for 2 weeks.


Course they can be blamed. They control the channel and could give dates for fights on any day. BoxNation choses to have cards close together so they can market the channell based on multiple fights. Good for marketing, bad for long time subscriber.


----------



## One to watch

Rob said:


> Course they can be blamed. They control the channel and could give dates for fights on any day. BoxNation choses to have cards close together so they can market the channell based on multiple fights. Good for marketing, bad for long time subscriber.


Yes they could of put on their own shows.

What I meant was it is very unusual to have no potential international dates for 2 weeks.thats almost unheard of.


----------



## Wallet

Updated. 

Have I missed anything?


----------



## Marlow

Wallet said:


> Updated.
> 
> Have I missed anything?


The Butler/Tete fight is on the 6th not the 7th.


----------



## Wallet

Marlow said:


> The Butler/Tete fight is on the 6th not the 7th.


Cheers.


----------



## smoggy7188

mark priors harrow small hall show is supposed to be on eurosport on the 2st february.

http://boxrec.com/show_display.php?show_id=706534


----------



## One to watch

smoggy7188 said:


> mark priors harrow small hall show is supposed to be on eurosport on the 2st february.
> 
> http://boxrec.com/show_display.php?show_id=706534


I think there is another 1 or 2 small halls coming up on eurosport as well.

Helliet baffles me,he got a deal with eurosport but has yet to put a good show on there despite him doing some good stuff off air.i realise he is given dates but he has whyte v nascimento coming up,that would of been perfect for eurosport.

Still any boxing is good news,I will have to see at least one name on the right hand side before I make any kind of judgment though.


----------



## Jim Kelly

manny pac interview with the sky sports batty boys @ 10:15 pm on sky sports 2.


----------



## One to watch

Boxnation have filled their blank weekend on feb 20th by showing sammy vazquez on a card coming from Pittsburgh.

I think they just had to get something.


----------



## One to watch

That card on the 20th also has Argenis Mendez,umberto savigne and yudel johnson as well.


----------



## adamcanavan

One to watch said:


> Boxnation have filled their blank weekend on feb 20th by showing sammy vazquez on a card coming from Pittsburgh.
> 
> I think they just had to get something.


Decent card though tbf and this is the sort of card I'd like to see Boxnation pick up mote often. I really like Vasquez and Lartey didn't look too bad against Spence. Savigne looks to be in a decent fight too


----------



## adamcanavan

Pablo Cesar Cano vs Juan Carlos Abreu on boxnation. Should be a war


----------



## One to watch

Nice bonus card for a Friday that.


----------



## Marlow

One to watch said:


> Nice bonus card for a Friday that.


Liking these new additions to the the schedule.

Where do you think the Porter and Thurman cards will land?

I've got a horrible feeling that Matchrooms other International fight will be Braehmer/Krasniqi.


----------



## One to watch

Marlow said:


> Liking these new additions to the the schedule.
> 
> Where do you think the Porter and Thurman cards will land?
> 
> I've got a horrible feeling that Matchrooms other International fight will be Braehmer/Krasniqi.


Yeah could be.im suprised there has been no announcment on Thurman-guerrero yet.

I think sky have to to be favourites though.and BN picking up all top rank and golden boy bits makes me think so even more.

They have 2 weekends coming up with 2 shows on each and i don't think they would need to do that if they had NBC on board.

At least we can be pretty sure between them we will get everything of value,including matthysse-provodnikov.


----------



## One to watch

3 live show's this weekend woo hoo including Friday night to watch saturday day.

Going to subscribe back to sky today.i can't miss smith-abraham and pricey along with Kovalev card which is excellent and brook,O2,newcastle,leeds etc.


----------



## Marlow

One to watch said:


> Yeah could be.im suprised there has been no announcment on Thurman-guerrero yet.
> 
> I think sky have to to be favourites though.and BN picking up all top rank and golden boy bits makes me think so even more.
> 
> They have 2 weekends coming up with 2 shows on each and i don't think they would need to do that if they had NBC on board.
> 
> At least we can be pretty sure between them we will get everything of value,including matthysse-provodnikov.


Its Braehmer/Krasniqi.


----------



## One to watch

Marlow said:


> Its Braehmer/Krasniqi.


Fight pass or Sky?


----------



## Marlow

One to watch said:


> Fight pass or Sky?


Sky.


----------



## Body shot

Why the fuck would Sky show the Braehmer fight? Is Clev fighting the winner? @Marlow what's your source?


----------



## One to watch

Body shot said:


> Why the fuck would Sky show the Braehmer fight? Is Clev fighting the winner? @Marlow what's your source?


Apparently yes he is.but also it could the sauerland Sky link up isn't going to be fight pass after all.


----------



## Body shot

There was supposed to be an announcement this week from Sauerland.


----------



## Marlow

Body shot said:


> Why the fuck would Sky show the Braehmer fight? Is Clev fighting the winner? @Marlow what's your source?


Adam Smith on Ringside.


----------



## One to watch

Marlow said:


> Adam Smith on Ringside.


:rofl


----------



## Body shot

Missed ringside tonight. Strange fight to show.


----------



## One to watch

More boxing tomorrow on eurosport from helliet I think.

When I looked on boxrec there were no opponents yet though,so it's a case of showcasing prospects.

I can record Boxnation tonight and watch tomorrow day,then watch eurosport followed by channel 5 and avoid smith result to watch Sunday morning none the wiser.After how starved we have been it is a relief to have so much boxing this weekend.

EDIT-forgot FNFs is boxino heavys as well,could be good or awful.


----------



## Marlow

Less than two weeks until the Thurman card and still no news. 

Sky don't normally do last minute fights so hoping Boxnation get this sorted.


----------



## One to watch

Marlow said:


> Less than two weeks until the Thurman card and still no news.
> 
> Sky don't normally do last minute fights so hoping Boxnation get this sorted.


Yeah how shit would it be if it weren't picked up?

Surely that's impossible with everybody clambering over haymon trying to give him the best reach around they possibly can.sky may have been dragging out to announce with burns and mcdonnell as well.


----------



## Body shot

I'm surprised no one has picked this up yet. I'm a sky fan but surely these are the sort of cards that Boxnation was created for.


----------



## One to watch

Body shot said:


> I'm surprised no one has picked this up yet. I'm a sky fan but surely these are the sort of cards that Boxnation was created for.


It was,but hearn is trying to piss on warrens chips by taking them out of reach.


----------



## Marlow

One to watch said:


> Yeah how shit would it be if it weren't picked up?
> 
> Surely that's impossible with everybody clambering over haymon trying to give him the best reach around they possibly can.sky may have been dragging out to announce with burns and mcdonnell as well.


It would be shite but I think the Matthysse/Molina fight was added very late so hopefully this will be too.


----------



## One to watch

Marlow said:


> It would be shite but I think the Matthysse/Molina fight was added very late so hopefully this will be too.


I think its 99% likely to be shown on UK TV.

It will either be a late pick up by BN or sky are waiting to announce a deal.

Knowing hearn though he would be dropping hints everywhere about a 'big announcment regarding international fights on sky' if they had it.


----------



## Marlow

One to watch said:


> *I think its 99% likely to be shown on UK TV.
> *
> It will either be a late pick up by BN or sky are waiting to announce a deal.
> 
> Knowing hearn though he would be dropping hints everywhere about a 'big announcment regarding international fights on sky' if they had it.


Are you still at 99%?


----------



## One to watch

Marlow said:


> Are you still at 99%?


No.


----------



## Trippy

In response to being asked whether Guerrero v Thurman will be on Boxnation they've just tweeted

@boxnationtv: @Robsguinness We aren't sure on this yet, but will announce any news on social media as and when we know more.

Sounds like there's a chance


----------



## Body shot

Boxnation always reply with that sort of thing regarding the potential broadcast of a fight. Sky won't show it now as they very rarely pick things up late. They once showed an Adonis Stevenson fight at short noticed because Bellew won and was mandatory for Stevenson. Can't see them picking this Thurman card though.


----------



## One to watch

I think BN would definatley have this if they didn't already have 2 shows this weekend.

It seems that the belief sky would get them was ill founded.


----------



## Body shot

Hearn never responds to anything on Twitter regarding things not being shown by sky. I would prefer it if he just said they weren't showing it instead of ignoring tweets.


----------



## welsh_dragon83

Boxnation fucking BETTER get this card


----------



## Jim Kelly

Thank you boxnation!!!!!


----------



## Jack Dempsey

Anyone seen any figures for the Frampton fight on ITV?


----------



## One to watch

Jack Dempsey said:


> Anyone seen any figures for the Frampton fight on ITV?


1.9 mill,which is being reported as good considering the competition and time slot.

Murray-ggg was 740,000.not so good sadly.


----------



## One to watch

Brian Rose-carson jones did 68,000 apparently.


It's a concern how average shows have declined so much on channel 5 and Sky.it seems there is an audience for boxing,but promoters have to shell out big time to attract them.same old story,but now there is so much competition on tv,it's hard to judge viewing figures.the best way is to compare it to the equivalent slots on the same channel,or where it stands over the week for that channel.


----------



## Body shot

It's becaust the fights are shit more often than not on sky.


----------



## Jack Dempsey

One to watch said:


> 1.9 mill,which is being reported as good considering the competition and time slot.
> 
> Murray-ggg was 740,000.not so good sadly.


Nice one, cheers


----------



## One to watch

Body shot said:


> It's becaust the fights are shit more often than not on sky.


Well it doesn't help.


----------



## One to watch

Geurrero-Thurman

Berto-lopez

Gomez-kamegai


All added to their site.2 of those are Friday's I think.brilliant.


----------



## Jim Kelly

One to watch said:


> Geurrero-Thurman
> 
> Berto-lopez
> 
> Gomez-kamegai
> 
> All added to their site.2 of those are Friday's I think.brilliant.


hallelujah..praise to Al..Haymon.


----------



## Body shot

*Sorry to be a pain but are there any current Boxnation Promo Codes?*

Cheers.


----------



## adamcanavan

Again :lol:


----------



## Body shot

Want to sign up for this weekend mate.


----------



## Chinny

You must be trolling :rofl

I must have given you 12 codes in the last 12 months


----------



## Body shot

I aren't trolling. I cancelled my subscription and want to resubscribe


----------



## One to watch

Just keep it if you use it this much.

I can see why they have a resubscription fee when they are people like this out there.


----------



## Jdempsey85

I resubscribed last week.Fuck all on it in dec-jan


----------



## Body shot

Any codes for Boxnation?


----------



## adamcanavan

Body shot said:


> Any codes for Boxnation?


:lol: just pay the registration fee ffs


----------



## Marlow

Body shot said:


> Any codes for Boxnation?


You should join Virgin if possible, no reg fee with them.


----------



## Body shot

Virgin isn't available in my area unfortunately.


----------



## Jim Kelly

no friday fights on espn or bt?


----------



## adamcanavan

Jim Kelly said:


> no friday fights on espn or bt?


4am BT sport 2


----------



## Jim Kelly

adamcanavan said:


> 4am BT sport 2


thanks!!


----------



## Casual Benson's Unknown

Crawford-Dulorme confirmed for Boxnation, guess that means they won't be getting Matthysse-Provodnikov, which sucks balls but getting Crawford makes sense imo

Wonder if anyone else picks up Matty-Provo


----------



## One to watch

Unknown Poster said:


> Crawford-Dulorme confirmed for Boxnation, guess that means they won't be getting Matthysse-Provodnikov, which sucks balls but getting Crawford makes sense imo
> 
> Wonder if anyone else picks up Matty-Provo


Is that the same night?


----------



## Casual Benson's Unknown

One to watch said:


> Is that the same night?


Yeah, also same as Chavez Jr-Fonfara, which itself is a good fight imo but the one that i'd least like to have been picked up


----------



## One to watch

Unknown Poster said:


> Yeah, also same as Chavez Jr-Fonfara, which itself is a good fight imo but the one that i'd least like to have been picked up


Fucking hell.same night as derry-abril as well.

So BN won't get lucas-Provo.gutted but hard to criticise when their schedule is so good.

I'll find it somewhere in the morning then.


----------



## Casual Benson's Unknown

One to watch said:


> Fucking hell.same night as derry-abril as well.
> 
> So BN won't get lucas-Provo.gutted but hard to criticise when their schedule is so good.
> 
> I'll find it somewhere in the morning then.


Had to miss out on one and by getting this they strengthen their relationship with TR

Great night of boxing though.


----------



## Jim Kelly

Fruck..Matthysse-Provodnikov is potential fight of the year!


----------



## Casual Benson's Unknown

Maybe Sky might be inclined to get it? Or even ESPN 

Without BN they won't have any competition so it should go cheap, and it should do fairly well, both guys are known among the no so hardcore fans for being fun


----------



## Semtex

So is the Porter v Garcia fight off then?


----------



## One to watch

Semtex said:


> So is the Porter v Garcia fight off then?


Where did you see that mate?


----------



## One to watch

Semtex said:


> So is the Porter v Garcia fight off then?


Your right mate.

He now fights eric bone,who apparently is a good late notice sub.but a light welter.

Still a decent card.


----------



## tdw

Provodnikov-Matthysse added to Boxnation!


----------



## One to watch

tdw said:


> Provodnikov-Matthysse added to Boxnation!


Fuck a doodle do.


----------



## Casual Benson's Unknown

Not sure how they're going to handle the 2 shows but that's great news

BN/Frank are really doing a great job at the moment


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## One to watch

Unknown Poster said:


> Not sure how they're going to handle the 2 shows but that's great news
> 
> BN/Frank are really doing a great job at the moment
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Apparently they are both on HBO.

So they are doing a split site show anyway.


----------



## adamcanavan

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/578245627794059264
:happy


----------



## One to watch

:happy

Gomez-kamegai keeps us occupied this weekend as well.


----------



## Marlow

Excellent news. 

Charlo fight on that bill as well.


----------



## One to watch

Marlow said:


> Excellent news.
> 
> Charlo fight on that bill as well.


Yeah martirosyan.good fight,didnt know that was made.


----------



## One to watch

Fair play to warren for this 'boxnation presents' series.

None of it's new footage of course and most fans will have seen a lot of it,but I record the lot and watch when it's quiet on the boxing front and there's been about 15-20 shows so far,with some really good action.

I noticed they add 2 new ones to the schedule evey week.tidy.


----------



## One to watch

Much better weekend next time around.

York hall with Ovil-akin on Friday.saturday evening is Kell brooks return to the ring v jo Jo Dan and then johnny gonzalez v russel jnr in the early hours.

I love it when we get 3 shows at different times like this.


----------



## One to watch

Another new series on BN.

'Greatest boxing classics' starts this week with lennox Lewis v mike Dixon and Muhammed ali v floyd Patterson.


----------



## Marlow

Wlad/Jennings on BN.


----------



## One to watch

Marlow said:


> Wlad/Jennings on BN.


Nice.


----------



## Marlow

One to watch said:


> Nice.


Adding another international fight today.

I'll guess at GGG, what you thinking?


----------



## One to watch

Marlow said:


> Adding another international fight today.
> 
> I'll guess at GGG, what you thinking?


I seem to have lost my way with the scheduling.but GGG would be great.


----------



## Body shot

Who's adding an international fight? Sky or Boxnation?


----------



## Marlow

Body shot said:


> Who's adding an international fight? Sky or Boxnation?


Boxnation.


----------



## Marlow

One to watch said:


> I seem to have lost my way with the scheduling.but GGG would be great.


Could well be the Dirrell/Jacobs doubleheader, I'd forgotten about that.


----------



## Body shot

GGG's American fights are usually on Sky so I'd be surprised is its GGG's next fight.


----------



## One to watch

Marlow said:


> Could well be the Dirrell/Jacobs doubleheader, I'd forgotten about that.


That makes sense.it is a BN card.


----------



## One to watch

Body shot said:


> GGG's American fights are usually on Sky so I'd be surprised is its GGG's next fight.


Only recently.

He has been on BN on a few occasions including v rosado in the states.


----------



## Casual Benson's Unknown

Not sure if mentioned elsewhere but it is the GGG card, which also features Chocolatito

Awesome pick up for BN


----------



## One to watch

Unknown Poster said:


> Not sure if mentioned elsewhere but it is the GGG card, which also features Chocolatito
> 
> Awesome pick up for BN


BOOM!!

Yeah baby.


----------



## One to watch

Nothing this weekend on BN,but then we get a busy spell with some quality international cards.

Garcia v peterson (lee v quilin)
Crawford v dulorme
Matthysse v provodnikov
Wlad v jennings
Canelo v kirkland
Golovkin v Munroe jnr

And derry v Abril and the wembley show with Eubank chucked in for good measure.

That international list is shit hot.this is why I think *** getting floyd-manny was good.


----------



## mjhealy

The Prediction thread shows Stevenson fight on SKY but i cant seem to find it on my Sky planner to record?

What channel is is supposed to be on?


----------



## One to watch

mjhealy said:


> The Prediction thread shows Stevenson fight on SKY but i cant seem to find it on my Sky planner to record?
> 
> What channel is is supposed to be on?


It's on during the broadcast of the newcastle show mate.

As its an afternoon show over there,it falls at our peak time over here.


----------



## mjhealy

One to watch said:


> It's on during the broadcast of the newcastle show mate.
> 
> As its an afternoon show over there,it falls at our peak time over here.


Cheers!


----------



## Grant

Any chance of an update @Wallet?


----------



## Trippy

i take it no one over here is picking up Chavez v Fonfara next week?


----------



## Chinny

There's a one hour Carl Froch profile on Tuesday, ITV4, 10pm


----------



## One to watch

Dave coldwell has managed to get a Eurosport deal which will be highlights only by the looks.


----------



## One to watch

Junior witters fight in France is on eurosport on Friday.


----------



## Jim Kelly

One to watch said:


> Junior witters fight in France is on eurosport on Friday.


are you kidding? He still fighting?


----------



## One to watch

Jim Kelly said:


> are you kidding? He still fighting?


No this isn't an old ESB thread.he is fighting for the prestigious EU belt in France.


----------



## Marlow

Really am shocked that with all the talk of a potential Froch bout that Chavez/Fonfara hasn't been picked up by Sky.


----------



## Body shot

Yeh I'm surprised as well. Sky are shit for boxing unless there's Â£Â£Â£Â£Â£Â£Â£ to be made.


----------



## boxfanlut

Marlow said:


> Really am shocked that with all the talk of a potential Froch bout that Chavez/Fonfara hasn't been picked up by Sky.


I'm shocked that your shocked


----------



## One to watch

BELTRAN v AO Added to BN schedule.


----------



## adamcanavan

One to watch said:


> BELTRAN v AO Added to BN schedule.


Top stuff. If Boxnation missed this card when they have Flanagan lined up for a shot i'd be very suprised


----------



## Gary Barlow

http://www.sportsbox.tv/tvguide.html

New site launched, most accurate simple fighting tv guide all under one search. check it out cunts.


----------



## Jim Kelly

will sky sports repeat the floyd pac fight free this week?


----------



## Bristolcityfc

Jim Kelly said:


> will sky sports repeat the floyd pac fight free this week?


They will probably have it on demand at the end of the week but it will not be free-Sky give nothing away for free


----------



## Jack Dempsey

Is the Burns fight not on TV? Doesnt appear on that link


*edit* nevermind just seen its on the Birmingham card


----------



## kingkodi

Gary Barlow said:


> http://www.sportsbox.tv/tvguide.html
> 
> New site launched, most accurate simple fighting tv guide all under one search. check it out cunts.


That's actually pretty useful Ringo. Much appreciated.


----------



## Marlow

Sturm/Chudinov on BN.


----------



## HeavyT

Anyone know a rough schedule for skys fight night on sat? Im going out but want to catch Burns


----------



## Jim Kelly

Marlow said:


> Sturm/Chudinov on BN.


will be featured with the Wembley card?


----------



## One to watch

Povetkin-perez and drozd-wlodarcyk added to BN schedule.

Really strong card.


----------



## Marlow

One to watch said:


> Povetkin-perez and drozd-wlodarcyk added to BN schedule.
> 
> Really strong card.


Drozd down against TBA now on Boxrec.

Shame Mchunu/Makubu isn't on anywhere.


----------



## One to watch

Marlow said:


> Drozd down against TBA now on Boxrec.
> 
> Shame Mchunu/Makubu isn't on anywhere.


Ah pisser but charr-leapai is also on the russian card.

Yep Id love to have seen the cruisers on BN,but I'm not surprised they aren't.


----------



## Marlow

One to watch said:


> Ah pisser but charr-leapai is also on the russian card.
> 
> Yep Id love to have seen the cruisers on BN,but I'm not surprised they aren't.


Me neither with Golovkin same night.

Lot to go at from June though with:

Cotto/Geale 6th
Wilder 13th
Walters 13th
Lemieux/N'Dam 20th
Broner/Porter 20th
Bradely/Vargas 27th

Hopefully the Lemieux fight gets put on the 19th like it was originally planned, seems daft going up against Broner and Ward.


----------



## Wallet

> *BoxNation has secured the exclusive UK rights to the thrilling World Series of Boxing.*
> 
> The competition, which pitches 16 national teams against one another in a league format that leads to play-offs and a final, is currently in its fifth season and will see â€˜The Channel of Championsâ€™ show the quarter finals before airing the semi-finals and final live. In addition to this season, BoxNation will also air the next two seriesâ€™ in full, live and exclusive, with the first helping of the current series starting with a recap of the last eight stage from Tuesday 12th May until Saturday 16th May at midnight each night.
> 
> Thatâ€™s followed by live coverage of both the semi-finals, which are taking place from Thursday 21st May until Sunday 24th May, and the final. The World Series of Boxing features some of the most talented young boxers around in a unique and exciting team format as fighters compete without vests or headguards in 5 three minute rounds; 5 bouts per match with a 10-Point-Must-System.
> 
> After starting in August 2008 the WSB has gone from strength-to-strength, with the competition welcoming one of boxingâ€™s proudest nations, Cuba, to its ranks last year, who are represented by the currents champions the Domadores, winners in their debut season.
> 
> Despite missing out in this yearâ€™s quarter finals, British boxing fans will be able to cheer on the British Lionhearts in next seasonâ€™s tournament with the likes of super heavyweight ace Joseph Joyce and the talented bantamweight Qais Ashfaq in the side.
> 
> A host of other top boxing nations are also involved in the tournament including franchises from Mexico, Kazakhstan, Puerto Rico, Russia, USA and many more.
> 
> Boxers taking part in the tournament can also find themselves on the plane to Rio 2016 with a quota of 17 places up for grabs to next yearâ€™s Olympic Games through the competition.
> 
> Plans are also afoot for the inclusion of women to the WSB from next season, giving the opportunity to the best female boxers in the world to compete alongside men in this team competition.
> 
> Jim McMunn, Managing Director of BoxNation, said: â€œThe World Series of Boxing has proved a big success since its launch in 2008. BoxNation are delighted to be able to showcase this exciting and ground-breaking tournament to its subscribers, with some of the very best young fighters from around the world competing. By bringing our subscribers the World Series of Boxing we are giving them a glimpse of tomorrowâ€™s stars as they journey through to the top of the sport.â€
> 
> For details on how to subscribe to BoxNation (Sky 437/490HD, Virgin 546, TalkTalk525) for just Â£12 a month please visit boxnation.com.


----------



## One to watch

Fantastic pick up by boxnation.


----------



## Marlow

Fortuna/Vazquez now on Boxnation on Khan undercard rather than on Sky on Degale undercard.


----------



## Smith

I'm probably being really dumb as i can't see shit, but whos showing the degale-dirrell fight?


----------



## Casual Benson's Unknown

Smith said:


> I'm probably being really dumb as i can't see shit, but whos showing the degale-dirrell fight?


Sky


----------



## HeavyT

Unknown Poster said:


> Sky


Any idea if they are showing any other fights? Its only Degale listed on the website.


----------



## Casual Benson's Unknown

HeavyT said:


> Any idea if they are showing any other fights? Its only Degale listed on the website.


Not sure mate, Sky coverage starts at 8 and fight isn't until 9:30 so they'll surely show something, but not sure who it will be.


----------



## Marlow

Unknown Poster said:


> Not sure mate, Sky coverage starts at 8 and fight isn't until 9:30 so they'll surely show something, but not sure who it will be.


Hopefully the Spike and Rodriguez fights.


----------



## Casual Benson's Unknown

Marlow said:


> Hopefully the Spike and Rodriguez fights.


Damn I saw Rodriguez was against some bloke i'd never heard of, so assumed he was a random journeyman, but that could be a good fight.


----------



## Marlow

Unknown Poster said:


> Damn I saw Rodriguez was against some bloke i'd never heard of, so assumed he was a random journeyman, but that could be a good fight.


Was supposed to have Fortuna/Vazquez as well but it does make sense to give them more exposure.

The Rodriguez opponent looks good on paper but I've never seen him fight so I can't comment.


----------



## One to watch

Rodriguez opponent is not good at all.he is a very limited guy who caused a massive upset last time out in a really fun fight.

He has a bit of power,but rodriguez should dominate.


----------



## Smith

Unknown Poster said:


> Sky


Thanks. Found it now. I was getting proper mixed up with dates and was looking at the Brook card weekend when trying to find it.


----------



## Bristolcityfc

May 30th Spike TV UK Dennis Hobson show FREE 
http://www.dennishobson.com/index.php/item/243-hobson-secures-free-tv-for-next-show
http://boxrec.com/show_display.php?show_id=711932


----------



## Jim Kelly

so the dirrel v degayle is an afternoon fight over there?


----------



## HeavyT

Bristolcityfc said:


> May 30th Spike TV UK Dennis Hobson show FREE
> http://www.dennishobson.com/index.php/item/243-hobson-secures-free-tv-for-next-show
> http://boxrec.com/show_display.php?show_id=711932


That's quality, everyne will be watching Brook but Spike's a free channel with some decent programming to boot, so it's pretty decent coverage for Hobson


----------



## Marlow

Kovalev on BN July 18th.

One of the most stacked days of the year.


----------



## Marlow

Beltran/Soto added to Bradley/Vargas show on BN.


----------



## Casual Benson's Unknown

Kovalev fight is ok, Macau card is meh, Manchester is awesome.

Good night of boxing but nout special


----------



## Marlow

Unknown Poster said:


> Kovalev fight is ok, Macau card is meh, Manchester is awesome.
> 
> Good night of boxing but nout special


I'm very happy with it.

Quigg/Kiko
Perez/Crolla
Eggington/Foot
Jenkins/Nurse
Joshua
Abraham/Stieglitz 
Kovalev/Mohameddi
Yang/Cuenca
Shafikov/Bey
Donaire

All in one day.


----------



## adamcanavan

Marlow said:


> I'm very happy with it.
> 
> Quigg/Kiko
> Perez/Crolla
> Eggington/Foot
> Jenkins/Nurse
> Joshua
> Abraham/Stieglitz
> Kovalev/Mohameddi
> Yang/Cuenca
> Shafikov/Bey
> Donaire
> 
> All in one day.


Ik Yang vs Cuenca? Didn't know that was happening, that's a really good fight! And also saw you say that Beltran-Soto was added to Bradley-Vargas as well, that should be a war!


----------



## Marlow

Wilder on Sky.


----------



## boxfanlut

Marlow said:


> Wilder on Sky.


Time and date?


----------



## Marlow

boxfanlut said:


> Time and date?


2am Sun 14th.


----------



## kingkodi

Who's got Broner vs Porter in the U.K. ?


----------



## Marlow

kingcobra said:


> Who's got Broner vs Porter in the U.K. ?


Nobody yet but Sky have Ward/Smith same night so you'd assume Boxnation.

N'Dam/Lemieux same night so we might miss one.


----------



## One to watch

Isn't there a pattern with PBC shows.

Sky get any that are televised peak time over here,BN get any late nighters.


----------



## Marlow

One to watch said:


> Isn't there a pattern with PBC shows.
> 
> Sky get any that are televised peak time over here,BN get any late nighters.


The one on Sky is late night.


----------



## kingkodi

.


----------



## kingkodi

Marlow said:


> Nobody yet but Sky have Ward/Smith same night so you'd assume Boxnation.
> 
> N'Dam/Lemieux same night so we might miss one.


Cheers :good


----------



## davez

not sure if these have been mentioned already as I haven't been on these forums for a while but here's my list of upcoming fights...

JUNE
06.06.15 - Miguel Cotto vs. Daniel Geale (BOXNATION)
06.06.15 - Robert Guerrero vs. Aron Martinez (CHANNEL TBC)
11.06.15 - Keith Thurman vs. Luis Collazo (BT SPORT / ESPN)
12.06.15 - Erislandy Lara vs. Delvin Rodriguez (CHANNEL TBC)
13.06.15 - Deontay Wilder vs. Eric Molina (SKY SPORTS)
13.06.15 - Lee Haskins vs Ryosuke Iwasa (CHANNEL 5)
13.06.15 - Nicholas Walters vs. Miguel Marriaga (BOXNATION)
20.06.15 - Adrian Broner vs. Shawn Porter (CHANNEL TBC)
20.06.15 - Andre Ward vs. Paul Smith (SKY SPORTS)
20.06.15 - Hasam N'Dam vs. David Lemieux (CHANNEL TBC)
26.06.15 - David Price vs. TBC + Tony Bellew vs. Lubos Sudo (SKY SPORTS)
27.06.15 - Timothy Bradley vs. Jessie Vargas (SKY SPORTS)

*** (WSB) - World Series of Boxing 2015 FINAL - Cuba vs. Kazakhstan DATE TBC - (BOXNATION)

JULY
04.07.15 - Jamie Conlan vs. TBC (BOXNATION)
11.07.15 - Terry Flanagan vs. Jose Zepeda (BOXNATION)
18.07.15 - Nadjib Mohammedi vs. Sergey Kovalev (BOXNATION)
18.07.15 - Scott Quigg vs. Kiko Martinez + Robert Stieglitz vs. Arthur Abraham 4 (SKY SPORTS)


----------



## One to watch

Lemieux-n'dam picked up by BN.


----------



## Marlow

One to watch said:


> Lemieux-n'dam picked up by BN.


I love this fight, really looking forward to it.


----------



## One to watch

Marlow said:


> I love this fight, really looking forward to it.


Same here.

Puncher v boxer,and I can happily watch as a neutral knowing I'm happy to see either winning.


----------



## adamcanavan

One to watch said:


> Lemieux-n'dam picked up by BN.


:happy best fight of the night imo, can't wait!


----------



## Casual Benson's Unknown

Happy they picked it up, just need Broner-Porter now and i'm happy.


----------



## One to watch

Spike tv are to show the undercard of Lee haskins upcoming bout,with channel 5 airing the main event.

They also have secured the rights to erislandy lara v delvin rodriguez,which has beterbiev v ngumbu on the undercard.

Good stuff,live boxing,free to air.


----------



## adamcanavan

One to watch said:


> Spike tv are to show the undercard of Lee haskins upcoming bout,with channel 5 airing the main event.
> 
> They also have secured the rights to erislandy lara v delvin rodriguez,which has beterbiev v ngumbu on the undercard.
> 
> Good stuff,live boxing,free to air.


Really good stuff. I just hope they scrap this "Fish, Chips & Scraps" thing because it was terrible :lol:


----------



## One to watch

adamcanavan said:


> Really good stuff. I just hope they scrap this "Fish, Chips & Scraps" thing because it was terrible :lol:


Yeah it hasn't received good reviews has it.

That was a good show the other night,and the link up with 5 makes sense as they are the same company apparently.they will show ajisafe,young fury,darren hamilton and more.
But for me the real suprise is picking up lara-rodriguez.to be honest the bills from the states are coming thick and fast now,so there should be enough for BN,Sky and spike to share around.


----------



## boxfanlut

One to watch said:


> Yeah it hasn't received good reviews has it.
> 
> That was a good show the other night,and the link up with 5 makes sense as they are the same company apparently.they will show ajisafe,young fury,darren hamilton and more.
> But for me the real suprise is picking up lara-rodriguez.to be honest the bills from the states are coming thick and fast now,so there should be enough for BN,Sky and spike to share around.


Hopefully they pick up Broner vs porter


----------



## Jim Kelly

still no porter vs broner!


----------



## Marlow

Bey/Shafikov on BN schedule for July 18th. 

Kovalev now on 25th.


----------



## Jim Kelly

Ward v smith on sky sports right?
Imagine it came on BET over here..


----------



## Jim Kelly

Marlow said:


> Nobody yet but Sky have Ward/Smith same night so you'd assume Boxnation.
> 
> N'Dam/Lemieux same night so we might miss one.


Bless.I hope broner porter doesn't clash with ward/smith which will mean delay coverage for one.


----------



## Marlow

Jim Kelly said:


> Bless.I hope broner porter doesn't clash with ward/smith which will mean delay coverage for one.


Didn't expect Sky to pick this up but fair play to them they've upped their game internationally.


----------



## Jim Kelly

Marlow said:


> Didn't expect Sky to pick this up but fair play to them they've upped their game internationally.


Most certainly, kudos to them. We are very fortunate as fans.


----------



## One to watch

Yeah this year has been excellent for boxing coverage.

Sky and BN leading the way as always,with bits from eurosport,channel 5,ITV1 and ITV4 plus spike TV.

Not much doesn't get attention now.


----------



## Jim Kelly

any news on the sunday card?>?


----------



## One to watch

Spike tv will televise Hobsons show on July 4th.

Really good headliner.nav mansouri v sam sheedy and a couple of other well matched bouts on the undercard as well.


----------



## Bristolcityfc

One to watch said:


> Spike tv will televise Hobsons show on July 4th.
> 
> Really good headliner.nav mansouri v sam sheedy and a couple of other well matched bouts on the undercard as well.


Hopefully without the Fish and Chips!!!


----------



## Chinny

Thurman v Collazo is on ESPN next week. Apparently the deal covered worldwide broadcast, so all 12 of the PBC on ESPN dates, including Garcia v Mallinagi should be on UK ESPN

http://www.locatetv.com/uk/listings/espn#12-Jul-2015


----------



## One to watch

Chinny said:


> Thurman v Collazo is on ESPN next week. Apparently the deal covered worldwide broadcast, so all 12 of the PBC on ESPN dates, including Garcia v Mallinagi should be on UK ESPN
> 
> http://www.locatetv.com/uk/listings/espn#12-Jul-2015


Man these PBC dates getting shared around.


----------



## pijo

Chinny said:


> Thurman v Collazo is on ESPN next week. Apparently the deal covered worldwide broadcast, so all 12 of the PBC on ESPN dates, including Garcia v Mallinagi should be on UK ESPN
> 
> http://www.locatetv.com/uk/listings/espn#12-Jul-2015


Jus noticed this whilst looking for the fight. Pretty shit that as a boxing fan you have to have sky sports, boxnation and bt sports to get all the fights.


----------



## Marlow

pijo said:


> Jus noticed this whilst looking for the fight. Pretty shit that as a boxing fan you have to have sky sports, boxnation and bt sports to get all the fights.


Yeah it's not good that it's this fragmented, fortunately this card isn't that good anyway. I was hoping BN would pick up Herrera-Lundy.


----------



## adamcanavan

One to watch said:


> Man these PBC dates getting shared around.


None on fight pass yet :lol:

Edit: when is the next Fight Pass show? When was the last? Has everyone decided to forget about it and pretend it never happened? :lol:


----------



## khan_is_delusional

Is the Chavez Jr v Reyes fight on any UK channels?


----------



## goeasyefc

What channel is frampton on ?


----------



## tdw

goeasyefc said:


> What channel is frampton on ?


ITV


----------



## goeasyefc

tdw said:


> ITV


thanks


----------



## goeasyefc

Is the Chavez fight not on in the UK ?


----------



## Semtex

One to watch said:


> Yeah this year has been excellent for boxing coverage.
> 
> Sky and BN leading the way as always,with bits from eurosport,channel 5,ITV1 and ITV4 plus spike TV.
> 
> Not much doesn't get attention now.


Start of the year was utter dog shit.


----------



## davez

some more fights announced...

24.07.15 - Frank Buglioni vs. Fernando Castaneda (BOX NATION)
25.07.15 - Nadjib Mohammedi vs. Sergey Kovalev (BOX NATION)
25.07.15 - Nick Blackwell vs. Damon Jones (SPIKE / CHANNEL 5)

01.08.15 - PBC: Danny Garcia vs. Paulie Mallignaggi (BT SPORT ESPN)
01.08.15 - Luke Campbell vs. Tommy Coyle (SKY SPORTS)
02.08.15 - PBC: Juan Carlos Payano vs. Rau'shee Warren (CHANNEL TBC)
13.08.15 - Queensbury Boxing League: Feel The Heat (EUROSPORT)
14.08.15 - PBC: Antonio Tarver vs. Steve Cunningham (SPIKE)
15.08.15 - PBC: Lucian Bute vs. Andrea Di Luisa (CHANNEL TBC)
29.08.15 - PBC: Leo Santa Cruz vs. Abner Mares (BT SPORT ESPN)

05.09.15 - Josh Warrington vs. Joel Brunker (SKY SPORTS)
05.09.15 - Queensbury Boxing League: Grudge Match (EUROSPORT)
12.09.15 - Anthony Joshua vs. Gary Cornish (SKY SPORTS)
19.09.15 - Andy Lee vs. Billy Joe Saunders (BOX NATION)

??.10.15 - Thomas Essomba vs. Waleed Din (SPIKE) - Date TBC @ Dennis Hobson Promotions
24.10.15 - Wladimir Klitschko vs. Tyson Fury (CHANNEL TBC)


----------



## One to watch

So 4 news cards added to BN schedule then.

Payano-warren,bute,mosley-mayorga and one other.

Mosley-mayorga has obviously been bought as there were no other options,but it's going to be odd seeing them try to hype that.and according to Boxrec its a 1 fight card.


----------



## Marlow

ESPN don't seem to be showing Garcia live.


----------



## Peter Barlow

Marlow said:


> ESPN don't seem to be showing Garcia live.


Its on BT Sport 1 Live


----------



## Marlow

Peter Barlow said:


> Its on BT Sport 1 Live


Cheers. I just assumed it'd be ESPN.


----------



## Wallet

All updated, I think.


----------



## Wallet

One to watch said:


> Mosley-mayorga has obviously been bought as there were no other options,but it's going to be odd seeing them try to hype that.and according to Boxrec its a 1 fight card.


I've really got my suspicions about that fight happening. It's meant to be in the 17,500 capacity Forum yet less than a month away I can't find anywhere selling tickets for it and there's nothing on the Forum website about it.


----------



## One to watch

Boxnation starting to get stung by haymons involvement with ESPN and spike in the States.

Those cards they miss this month have big names on garcia,malignaggi,tarver and cunningham.with Santa Cruz and mares still to come.

They are left with the dregs bascially.thats ok for me who will watch anything.but it's going to hurt them with subscribers wondering why big american cards are suddenly being televised all over the shop.they need to pull some big stuff out of the bag otherwise this could be very damaging.


----------



## One to watch

Wallet said:


> I've really got my suspicions about that fight happening. It's meant to be in the 17,500 capacity Forum yet less than a month away I can't find anywhere selling tickets for it and there's nothing on the Forum website about it.


Smells like bullshit then.


----------



## kingkodi

One to watch said:


> Boxnation starting to get stung by haymons involvement with ESPN and spike in the States.
> 
> Those cards they miss this month have big names on garcia,malignaggi,tarver and cunningham.with Santa Cruz and mares still to come.
> 
> They are left with the dregs bascially.thats ok for me who will watch anything.but it's going to hurt them with subscribers wondering why big american cards are suddenly being televised all over the shop.they need to pull some big stuff out of the bag otherwise this could be very damaging.


Definitely. Boxnation's domestic cards haven't been up to much lately - if they've also permanently lost the main PBC cards it doesn't leave much reason to subscribe. Going to see how it's looking after the Andy lee fight and if things haven't improved I'll probably cancel.


----------



## Marlow

European men's amateur finals added to BN.


----------



## adamcanavan

Marlow said:


> European men's amateur finals added to BN.


Love it when we get to see the Amateurs on boxnation!


----------



## One to watch

Yeah I'm pleased to see BN showing the WSB and now the euros.

As a boxing channel I feel it should be promoting amatuer boxing and I remember in their early days they showed the baku worlds,the ABAs and even the haringey cup at one point.


----------



## boxfanlut

Is Cunningham vs tarver deffo on Spike TV UK?


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Rezzer

It's not listed in the Radio Times. Just because it's on Spike in the U.S. Doesn't mean it's on Spike in the UK . Basically it's not on.


----------



## boxfanlut

Rezzer said:


> It's not listed in the Radio Times. Just because it's on Spike in the U.S. Doesn't mean it's on Spike in the UK . Basically it's not on.


Thought as much


----------



## One to watch

Shame,id have liked to have seen tarver-cunningham.its a decent fight that.


----------



## tdw

Can't believe Boxnation wouldn't have got it if it was available


----------



## Paullow

Kashtanov vs Valera added to BoxNation on Aug 23rd @Wallet


----------



## One to watch

I read that tarver-cunningham is going to be on spike delayed the next night.


----------



## Paullow

One to watch said:


> I read that tarver-cunningham is going to be on spike delayed the next night.


Why's nobody mentioning Huck when discussing Tarver? It's on the same card and surely the bigger attraction? US debut, mandatory defense etc?


----------



## One to watch

Paullow said:


> Why's nobody mentioning Huck when discussing Tarver? It's on the same card and surely the bigger attraction? US debut, mandatory defense etc?


I didn't even notice mate.

I'll be honest since PBC have arrived on the scene,I have lost all track of fights and dates.theres shit going on here,there and everywhere at the moment.

But yes it will be good to see huck back and he should appeal to the american fight fans.i suppose tarver is a legit big name though in this sport and so he takes the headlines.


----------



## Semtex

boxfanlut said:


> Is Cunningham vs tarver deffo on Spike TV UK?





Rezzer said:


> It's not listed in the Radio Times. Just because it's on Spike in the U.S. Doesn't mean it's on Spike in the UK . Basically it's not on.





One to watch said:


> I read that tarver-cunningham is going to be on spike delayed the next night.












It is on 10pm Saturday. Shame as I was wishing to see Huck fight live and see him equal Johnny's record.


----------



## Jim Kelly

will the spike delayed show the huck fight? no spoiler please.


----------



## davez

Jim Kelly said:


> will the spike delayed show the huck fight? no spoiler please.


Hi Jim, it did show this fight in the early hours of this morning. if you missed it? I think they are planning on showing it again on Saturday evening about 10pm or you can maybe also get it on the "Demand 5" catch up service. As Channel 5 and Spike seem to work together a lot on tv shows and fight programming.


----------



## davez

23.08.15 - Stanislav Kashtanov vs. Felix Valera (BOX NATION)
29.08.15 - Leo Santa Cruz vs. Abner Mares (BT SPORT ESPN)
29.08.15 - Shane Mosley vs. Ricardo Mayorga II (BOX NATION)

05.09.15 - Josh Warrington vs. Joel Brunker + Juergen BrÃ¡hmer vs. Konni Konrad (SKY SPORTS)
06.09.15 - Anthony Dirrell vs. Marco Antonio Rubio (CHANNEL TBC)
08.09.15 - Austin Trout vs. Joey Hernandez (CHANNEL TBC)
11.09.15 - Adonis Stevenson vs. Tommy Karpency (SPIKE TV)
12.09.15 - Anthony Joshua vs. Gary Cornish (SKY SPORTS)
12.09.15 - Floyd Mayweather vs. Andre Berto (CHANNEL TBC)
12.09.15 - Peter Quillin vs. Michael Zerafa (CHANNEL TBC)
15.09.15 - Sammy Vasquez vs. Jose Lopez (CHANNEL TBC)
19.09.15 - Stephen Smith vs. Denis Boschiero (SKY SPORTS)
26.09.15 - Fedor Chudinov vs. Frank Buglioni (BOX NATION)

03.10.15 - Lucas Matthysse vs. Viktor Postol (CHANNEL TBC)
10.10.15 - Andy Lee vs. Billy Joe Saunders (BOX NATION)
10.10.15 - Stand & Deliver: Fights TBC (SKY SPORTS)
17.10.15 - Gennady Golovkin vs. David Lemieux (CHANNEL TBC)
17.10.15 - Sam Eggington vs. Frankie Gavin (SKY SPORTS)
24.10.15 - Wladimir Klitschko vs. Tyson Fury (CHANNEL TBC)

07.11.15 - Callum Smith vs. Rocky Fielding (SKY SPORTS)
21.11.15 - Miguel Cotto vs. Saul Canelo Alvarez (CHANNEL TBC)


----------



## Jim Kelly

davez said:


> Hi Jim, it did show this fight in the early hours of this morning. if you missed it? I think they are planning on showing it again on Saturday evening about 10pm or you can maybe also get it on the "Demand 5" catch up service. As Channel 5 and Spike seem to work together a lot on tv shows and fight programming.


Appreciate that my man, will record and re-watch the huck fight again.


----------



## Smeg

@davez McDonnell v Kameda 2 on Sky Sports


----------



## Body shot

@Smeg sauce?


----------



## tdw

Body shot said:


> @Smeg sauce?


Hearn said it in IFL interview


----------



## khan_is_delusional

:sad5


----------



## Jim Kelly

why sad? the first fight was on sky sports..was it not??


----------



## adamcanavan

Matthysse vs Postol and Crawford vs Jean both on boxnation :happy


----------



## davez

29.08.15 - Leo Santa Cruz vs. Abner Mares (BT SPORT ESPN)
29.08.15 - Shane Mosley vs. Ricardo Mayorga II (BOX NATION)

05.09.15 - Josh Warrington vs. Joel Brunker + Juergen BrÃ¡hmer vs. Konni Konrad (SKY SPORTS)
06.09.15 - Anthony Dirrell vs. Marco Antonio Rubio + Jamie McDonnell vs. Tomoki Kameda (SKY SPORTS)
08.09.15 - Austin Trout vs. Joey Hernandez (CHANNEL TBC)
11.09.15 - Adonis Stevenson vs. Tommy Karpency (SPIKE TV)
12.09.15 - Anthony Joshua vs. Gary Cornish (SKY SPORTS)
12.09.15 - Floyd Mayweather vs. Andre Berto (BOX NATION)
12.09.15 - Peter Quillin vs. Michael Zerafa (CHANNEL TBC)
15.09.15 - Sammy Vasquez vs. Jose Lopez (CHANNEL TBC)
19.09.15 - Stephen Smith vs. Denis Boschiero (SKY SPORTS)
26.09.15 - Fedor Chudinov vs. Frank Buglioni (BOX NATION)

03.10.15 - Lucas Matthysse vs. Viktor Postol (BOX NATION)
03.10.15 - Tommy Langford vs. TBA (BOX NATION)
10.10.15 - Andy Lee vs. Billy Joe Saunders (BOX NATION)
10.10.15 - Stand & Deliver: Fights TBA (SKY SPORTS)
17.10.15 - Gennady Golovkin vs. David Lemieux (CHANNEL TBC)
17.10.15 - Sam Eggington vs. Frankie Gavin (SKY SPORTS)
24.10.15 - Wladimir Klitschko vs. Tyson Fury (CHANNEL TBC)

07.11.15 - Callum Smith vs. Rocky Fielding (SKY SPORTS)
21.11.15 - Miguel Cotto vs. Saul Canelo Alvarez (CHANNEL TBC)


----------



## Chinny

davez said:


> 29.08.15 - Leo Santa Cruz vs. Abner Mares (BT SPORT ESPN)
> 29.08.15 - Shane Mosley vs. Ricardo Mayorga II (BOX NATION)
> 
> 05.09.15 - Josh Warrington vs. Joel Brunker + Juergen BrÃ¡hmer vs. Konni Konrad (SKY SPORTS)
> 06.09.15 - Anthony Dirrell vs. Marco Antonio Rubio + Jamie McDonnell vs. Tomoki Kameda (SKY SPORTS)
> 08.09.15 - Austin Trout vs. Joey Hernandez (CHANNEL TBC)
> 11.09.15 - Adonis Stevenson vs. Tommy Karpency (SPIKE TV)
> 12.09.15 - Anthony Joshua vs. Gary Cornish (SKY SPORTS)
> 12.09.15 - Floyd Mayweather vs. Andre Berto (BOX NATION)
> 12.09.15 - Peter Quillin vs. Michael Zerafa (CHANNEL TBC)
> 15.09.15 - Sammy Vasquez vs. Jose Lopez (CHANNEL TBC)
> 19.09.15 - Stephen Smith vs. Denis Boschiero (SKY SPORTS)
> 26.09.15 - Fedor Chudinov vs. Frank Buglioni (BOX NATION)
> 
> 03.10.15 - Lucas Matthysse vs. Viktor Postol (BOX NATION)
> 03.10.15 - Tommy Langford vs. TBA (BOX NATION)
> 10.10.15 - Andy Lee vs. Billy Joe Saunders (BOX NATION)
> 10.10.15 - Stand & Deliver: Fights TBA (SKY SPORTS)
> 17.10.15 - Gennady Golovkin vs. David Lemieux (CHANNEL TBC)
> 17.10.15 - Sam Eggington vs. Frankie Gavin (SKY SPORTS)
> 24.10.15 - Wladimir Klitschko vs. Tyson Fury (CHANNEL TBC)
> 
> 07.11.15 - Callum Smith vs. Rocky Fielding (SKY SPORTS)
> 21.11.15 - Miguel Cotto vs. Saul Canelo Alvarez (CHANNEL TBC)


Top man :good


----------



## Marlow

Diego De La Hoya on BN Friday night.


----------



## goeasyefc

What times the McDonnell fight on lads?


----------



## tdw

goeasyefc said:


> What times the McDonnell fight on lads?


9pm Sky Sports 5


----------



## goeasyefc

tdw said:


> 9pm Sky Sports 5


cheers


----------



## Casual Benson's Unknown

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/639825805091172352
EDIT: Oh is this gonna be Golovkin? Thought they announced that already?


----------



## kingkodi

Unknown HOOOOOOOK said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/639825805091172352
> EDIT: Oh is this gonna be Golovkin? Thought they announced that already?


Could it be Alvarez/Cotto?


----------



## Casual Benson's Unknown

kingcobra said:


> Could it be Alvarez/Cotto?


That's what I was thinking but as they haven't announced Golovkin then it will be that


----------



## kingkodi

Unknown HOOOOOOOK said:


> That's what I was thinking but as they haven't announced Golovkin then it will be that


Didn't you say they had announced Golovkin already? Fuck it will find out in a few minutes anyway...


----------



## Casual Benson's Unknown

kingcobra said:


> Didn't you say they had announced Golovkin already? Fuck it will find out in a few minutes anyway...


I said I thought they had, it's not on their schedule and I can't find anything on it, so no doesn't look like they did


----------



## kingkodi

Unknown HOOOOOOOK said:


> I said I thought they had, it's not on their schedule and I can't find anything on it, so no doesn't look like they did


Make your fucking mind up then......just kidding - don't have a meltdown


----------



## kingkodi

GGG


----------



## tdw

Golovkin fight is on Boxnation


----------



## davez

Wladimir Klitschko vs Tyson Fury is on Sky Sports Box Office


----------



## davez

Adonis Stevenson vs. Tommy Karpency is going to be on (SPIKE) at 10pm on Saturday Evening...


----------



## Casual Benson's Unknown

Looks like Boxnation have Cotto-Canelo based on their last tweet


----------



## kingkodi

Yep BN got Cotto v Canelo. Channel of Champions :deal


----------



## Marlow

kingcobra said:


> Yep BN got Cotto v Canelo. Channel of Champions :deal


#cleansweep


----------



## kingkodi

Marlow said:


> #cleansweep


It'll do for me...and at no extra cost :good


----------



## One to watch

Great line up.


----------



## Marlow

kingcobra said:


> It'll do for me...and at no extra cost :good


Yeah definitely, if missing out on Fury meant delivering the three cards they have then happy days.

Only gripe I have now is that cards clash sometimes and only one might get picked up. Case in point being Broner on October 3rd. Looks like Khan and Bradley will clash Nov 7th but hopefully Sky will weigh in there.


----------



## Trippy

Boxnation have announced they're showing Bradley v Rios on Nov 7th.


----------



## Body shot

*Boxnation promo code?*

Sorry if this annoys anyone but is there any promo codes for boxnation at the moment?


----------



## Chinny

You've got to be trolling :rofl


----------



## One to watch

This is ridicolous,didn't you get one for mayweather-Berto?

Why cancel for 2 weeks you cheapskate.


----------



## Body shot

*Who has more of a duty to show the Wilder fight this weekend Sky or Boxnation?*

In my opinion it's sky. Yes Boxnation is a boxing channel so should in theory pick up every fight but sky is hyping the hell out of Wlad v Fury and Joshua v Whyte which are both PPV. In my opinion it's sky's duty to show the Wilder fight this weekend as they are currently hyping up the heavyweight scene.


----------



## Marlow

Why are you obsessed with tv?


----------



## One to watch

Ive concluded he is a troll.


----------



## Jim Kelly

broner fight showing on TV?


----------



## Body shot

Jim Kelly said:


> broner fight showing on TV?


No news yet but sky should be showing it as Stephen Smith is the mandatory for Pedraza who is fighting on the card.


----------



## Jim Kelly

Body shot said:


> No news yet but sky should be showing it as Stephen Smith is the mandatory for Pedraza who is fighting on the card.


OK sounds promising.


----------



## Body shot

*How much would you realistically pay for Boxnation every month?*

Boxnation is celebrating its 4th Birthday and has been a godsend for British boxing fans but how much would you pay a month for it?

The reason I ask is because there are always various rumours going round that it isn't making money and it won't be around in a year etc. So how much would you pay a month if it insured Wazza and Boxnation could keep running as they are now?


----------



## Chinny

I give up with you :lol:


----------



## Guest

The issue is you cannot guarantee the content. I would pay a lot for a channel that will show every single world level fight/card.


----------



## Nob

Â£12, you?


----------



## Chinny

The real question is, how many times will mods put up with a troll asking for Boxnation codes every two weeks?


----------



## Guest

Before BoxNation came about I had done some provisional work on doing an internet streaming channel for Boxing. I was gonna charge like 25quid a month. The way I saw the guys who will stream will stream if it was 3quid or 15quid so might as well charge a premium rate.


----------



## Ernest Shackleton

I would consider cancelling at Â£27 a month.


----------



## blueboy26

Is the Broner card on any Uk Tv?


----------



## Wallet

blueboy26 said:


> Is the Broner card on any Uk Tv?


I don't think so.


----------



## boxfanlut

Body shot said:


> No news yet but sky should be showing it as* Stephen Smith is the mandatory for Pedraza* who is fighting on the card.


Not a reason why sky would show it tbh


----------



## Elyblueaj

*Broner on uk tv*

Is it on uk tv, can't see it anywhere. Thanks in advance


----------



## Wallet

It isn't on.


----------



## Chinny

Great job Wallet. Some schedule that and doesn't include Wladimir v Fury yet


----------



## kingkodi

Good man @Wallet


----------



## DarloKid

not sure if this is the right place to post this, bit the bullet and renewed me boxnation subscription. However, it won't let me record the HD channel any help guys wanna sky plus tonights show .... cheers in advance


----------



## Body shot

Wilder fight from last weekend is on Spike tonight at 10pm


----------



## blueboy26

DarloKid said:


> not sure if this is the right place to post this, bit the bullet and renewed me boxnation subscription. However, it won't let me record the HD channel any help guys wanna sky plus tonights show .... cheers in advance


I've had a bit of trouble with that before...It always wants me to put in my PIN like I'm about to buy something on Box Office....Have you tried recording it from the TV Guide screen, and not the little box that runs along the bottom of the picture?.... (Hope that makes sense)


----------



## adamcanavan

DarloKid said:


> not sure if this is the right place to post this, bit the bullet and renewed me boxnation subscription. However, it won't let me record the HD channel any help guys wanna sky plus tonights show .... cheers in advance





blueboy26 said:


> I've had a bit of trouble with that before...It always wants me to put in my PIN like I'm about to buy something on Box Office....Have you tried recording it from the TV Guide screen, and not the little box that runs along the bottom of the picture?.... (Hope that makes sense)


You do have to 'buy' it when recording on the HD channel, but if you're a subscriber of BN then the cost is free anyway. I think they just have this in place so that they have a PPV function available


----------



## Chinny

Fonfara v Clev is on Oct 17....hope it doesn't clash with GGG


----------



## Wallet

Chinny said:


> Fonfara v Clev is on Oct 17....hope it doesn't clash with GGG


It's the day before mate.


----------



## Body shot

Early hours of the 17th. GGG is the early hours of the 18th. Clev is Friday night and GGG is Saturday night. No clashing possible.


----------



## Chinny

Ah, got it, cheers lads. What a cracking weekend of boxing.


----------



## goeasyefc

What channel is clev v fonfara ?


----------



## One to watch

goeasyefc said:


> What channel is clev v fonfara ?


Sky.


----------



## goeasyefc

One to watch said:


> Sky.


sound


----------



## Patlyuchenko

London Live Fight Night, tonight, London Live (channel 8 on freeview) 11.50 - 1.50

Anyone know what this is? Episode 1 tonight, doesnt appear to be a repeat.

http://www.londonlive.co.uk/programmes/london-live-fight-night-uncut/9694cf63 just says "Fight Night brings you the excitement, sweat and skill of LIVE professional boxing. See the best bouts from action in the ring at some of Britain's most well-known boxing venues"

EDIT: It appears to be a repeat of one of Mickey Helliet's small hall shows from 2/10/15


----------



## Wallet

Updated.


----------



## One to watch

Andrew Selbys debut will be televised on Eurosport as its on the undercard of the sanigar Newport show,October 30th with craig kennedy.


----------



## Marlow

One to watch said:


> Andrew Selbys debut will be televised on Eurosport as its on the undercard of the sanigar Newport show,October 30th with craig kennedy.


Russia show added to BN Wednesday 4th November

Good card.


----------



## One to watch

Marlow said:


> Russia show added to BN Wednesday 4th November
> 
> Good card.


Is that the Povetkin one,if so then :happy

Then again on a Wednesday it may not be.


----------



## Marlow

One to watch said:


> Is that the Povetkin one,if so then :happy
> 
> Then again on a Wednesday it may not be.


It is that one. Stacked.


----------



## One to watch

Marlow said:


> It is that one. Stacked.


Yes.this is an awesome card of boxing.didnt realise it was a weeknight.


----------



## One to watch

BN have got jacobs-quillin.

It means they will end up showing 4 major middleweight title fights in a 2 month period.

Golovkin-lemieux
Canelo-cotto
Jacobs-quillin
Lee saunders

Quality stuff.


----------



## One to watch

What a week for boxing on TV.the russian card was exceptional and now we have smith-fleiding,bradley-rios and the MGM dublin card all live tomorrow night.


----------



## Bristolcityfc

Live Boxing 7pm Sunday 15-11-15 on Eurosport- Anyone know what this is?


----------



## Wallet

Bristolcityfc said:


> Live Boxing 7pm Sunday 15-11-15 on Eurosport- Anyone know what this is?


The only show on Boxrec it looks like it could be is this: http://boxrec.com/show/720914


----------



## Bristolcityfc

Wallet said:


> The only show on Boxrec it looks like it could be is this: http://boxrec.com/show/720914


Thanks Wallet now confimed its the spanish card.


----------



## One to watch

Miszei Jnr is a eurosport staple.


----------



## Semtex




----------



## HeavyT

One to watch said:


> Miszei Jnr is a eurosport staple.


He was the guy who looked about 14 when he fought Scott Harrison a few years ago, haha


----------



## jonnytightlips

Sky have a fight night international listed for 2am Saturday night but no other details. Probably just a repeat of something as there is fuck all else on that night bar Jacobs / Quillin and that's on boxnation

Sent from my HTC Desire 620 using Tapatalk


----------



## Marlow

jonnytightlips said:


> Sky have a fight night international listed for 2am Saturday night but no other details. Probably just a repeat of something as there is fuck all else on that night bar Jacobs / Quillin and that's on boxnation
> 
> Sent from my HTC Desire 620 using Tapatalk


They've got something listed on Saturday night as fight night, Sauerland show perhaps?


----------



## khan_is_delusional

Whos showing the Jennings Ortiz card? Rosado v Clottey is a great fight!


----------



## One to watch

It's great that spike show the undercards of the channel 5 Hennessay shows,but it isn't going to last if he doesn't put on anything of worth.

The undercard for tomorrow's daws-nieto fight is pretty awful to be honest.hughie fury v larry o which we all know is just a workout,Jordan Gill v journeyman,young fury v a punchbag etc etc.
Andrew selby once again will be the other attraction alongside hughie and he is matched well.but 2 talented lads beating up on overmatched opponents doesn't inspire me much.hopefully within 12 months both will be long past this.

Just give us something mick,anything.


----------



## Trail

jonnytightlips said:


> Sky have a fight night international listed for 2am Saturday night but no other details. Probably just a repeat of something as there is fuck all else on that night bar Jacobs / Quillin and that's on boxnation
> 
> Sent from my HTC Desire 620 using Tapatalk


I can't see them showing anything listed here...

http://espn.go.com/boxing/story/_/id/12508267/boxing-fight-schedule


----------



## Trail

Marlow said:


> They've got something listed on Saturday night as fight night, Sauerland show perhaps?


That's going to be tape delay, surely. They'll kick off at 11 for the main event.


----------



## Marlow

Rather randomly Sky are showing Figueroa-Demarco Tuesday at 7pm.


----------



## One to watch

Marlow said:


> Rather randomly Sky are showing Figueroa-Demarco Tuesday at 7pm.


And now I'm not interested.if they had shown it on Saturday live Id have recorded it.

Delayed boxing on tv is almost useless,unless it's a mega fight.


----------



## Trail

Marlow said:


> Rather randomly Sky are showing Figueroa-Demarco Tuesday at 7pm.


Good scrap that one...


----------



## davez

Not too much happening, not too many fights confirmed but here's the tentative list I have...

December 2015
15.12.15 - PBC - Omar Figueroa vs. Antonio DeMarco (Delayed coverage on SKY SPORTS)
18.12.15 - PBC - Rances Barthelemy vs. Denis Shafikov (Delayed coverage on SPIKE)
19.12.15 - Andy Lee vs. Billy Joe Saunders (BOXNATION)
19.12.15 - Bryant Jennings vs. Luis Ortiz (CHANNEL TBC)

2016

16.01.16 - David Haye vs. Mark Di Mori (CHANNEL TBC)
16.01.16 - Deontay Wilder vs. Artur Szpilka (CHANNEL TBC)
23.01.16 - Danny Garcia vs. Robert Guerrero (CHANNEL TBC)
30.01.16 - George Groves vs. TBA (SKY SPORTS)

13.02.16 - Terry Flanagan vs. Derry Matthews (BOXNATION)
27.02.16 - Carl Frampton vs. Scott Quigg (SKY SPORTS BOX OFFICE)


----------



## One to watch

Kovalev v pascal will be on BN on jan 30th.


----------



## One to watch

Even though ive already seen them all and read them discussed to death,I always skys sports 'fights of the year' program.

It's editing and general positivity makes even floyd-manny and wlad-fury seem worth another watch.chuck in clev-fonfara,cardle-Dodd,linares-mitchell,joshua-whyte and more and as usual I find it's well worth 2 hours of your time despite there being no new footage of interest.


----------



## doug.ie

One to watch said:


> Even though ive already seen them all and read them discussed to death,I always skys sports 'fights of the year' program.
> 
> It's editing and general positivity makes even floyd-manny and wlad-fury seem worth another watch.chuck in clev-fonfara,cardle-Dodd,linares-mitchell,joshua-whyte and more and as usual I find it's well worth 2 hours of your time despite there being no new footage of interest.


when is that on?


----------



## One to watch

doug.ie said:


> when is that on?


I recorded it yesterday mate.im sure it will be repeated or be on one of their watch anytime options.

Always a good watch,plenty of action.


----------



## Marlow

Sky announcing an international fight tomorrow. 

I'd guess at Wilder.


----------



## One to watch

Marlow said:


> Sky announcing an international fight tomorrow.
> 
> I'd guess at Wilder.


It's got to be I reckon.poor from BN that.

But at least we get it.its a good card.


----------



## tom1080

Marlow said:


> Sky announcing an international fight tomorrow.
> 
> I'd guess at Wilder.


Must be - With Martin/Glazkov on the undercard they will want to be showcasing potential AJ routes.


----------



## Marlow

Garcia-Guerrero confirmed on BN.


----------



## adamcanavan

Marlow said:


> Garcia-Guerrero confirmed on BN.


Not a fan of the main event but boxnation definitely needed to pick this up, plus i'm looking forward to Vasquez-Martinez and Breazeale-Mansour though


----------



## One to watch

adamcanavan said:


> Not a fan of the main event but boxnation definitely needed to pick this up, plus i'm looking forward to Vasquez-Martinez and Breazeale-Mansour though


Yeah it's a strong card.


----------



## Marlow

Feigenbutz fight will be shown on Tuesday at 8.30 on Sky.


----------



## adamcanavan

Marlow said:


> Feigenbutz fight will be shown on Tuesday at 8.30 on Sky.


Setting up Callum Smith for the WBA regular I guess


----------



## Body shot

Can't understand why the Feigenbutz card isn't being shown live.


----------



## Marlow

Body shot said:


> Can't understand why the Feigenbutz card isn't being shown live.


Do you feel physically sick?


----------



## Body shot

Feel dissapointed but not physically sick. What's your problem?


----------



## Marlow

Body shot said:


> Feel dissapointed but not physically sick. What's your problem?


No problem, I just know these things affect you buddy.


----------



## One to watch

Marlow said:


> Feigenbutz fight will be shown on Tuesday at 8.30 on Sky.


I was hoping they would show it live.

Maybe I can avoid the result.


----------



## Marlow

BN announcing a World title fight Thursday. 

Chudinov-Sturm?


----------



## Semtex

Semtex said:


> The life and times of Muhammad Ali airs 1st March. 30 minute preview Tonight at 10pm on BT Sport 1.


----------



## Semtex




----------



## One to watch

Marlow said:


> BN announcing a World title fight Thursday.
> 
> Chudinov-Sturm?


Crawford-lundy confirmed.


----------



## Marlow

One to watch said:


> Crawford-lundy confirmed.


Good stuff, BN do love Crawford.

Hopefully they add Chudinov-Sturm and Huck-Afolabi.


----------



## adamcanavan

One to watch said:


> Crawford-lundy confirmed.


I know that fight hasn't got a lot of love on the world forum (what fight does?) but I like it tbh


----------



## tdw

Chagaev-Browne and Sturm-Chudinov both on BN


----------



## One to watch

tdw said:


> Chagaev-Browne and Sturm-Chudinov both on BN


Brilliant.i really wanted to see both.


----------



## Marlow

One to watch said:


> Brilliant.i really wanted to see both.


Nice packed schedule now.


----------



## Bristolcityfc

Friday night into Saturday 0130am LA Fight club (Golden Boy) live on Filmon TV Sky Channel 237 Main event Julian Ramirez v Chris Martin


----------



## Marlow

Another fight added tonight for BN. 

Hopefully Huck-Afolabi, they've not gone overboard about it so I doubt it'll be Thurman-Porter.


----------



## Marlow

It's Huck-Afolabi.


----------



## Jim Kelly

so we still haven't got thurman vs porter yet?


----------



## Chinny

@Chacal just reminded in his thread that WSB is live on BN tonight


----------



## khan_is_delusional

Boxnation slipping letting the Thurman Porter go.


----------



## One to watch

khan_is_delusional said:


> Boxnation slipping letting the Thurman Porter go.


I think if sky want a card they will get it.

Also BN seem to want to put more stock in domestic cards as of late.so maybe their research tells them that is where the subscribers come from.


----------



## Body shot

Surprised sky haven't picked up the Santa Cruz v Kiko Martinez card the same night as Quigg v Frampton. Plus Ceja is fighting on that card for the WBC super batamweight title that Gavin MCDonnell is going after. Would make sense to show it as Santa Cruz is a possible Lee Selby or Quigg v Frampton opponent.


----------



## kingkodi

Some good fights over the next couple of months arty


----------



## adamcanavan

Ward-Barrera is on boxnation


----------



## ad2560

anyone know if there's a replay of the Frampton quigg fight on sky sports, I went to the fight so want to see it on tv as well


----------



## tdw

ad2560 said:


> anyone know if there's a replay of the Frampton quigg fight on sky sports, I went to the fight so want to see it on tv as well


They are usually on in 2-4 weeks after PPV


----------



## Shuffle

ad2560 said:


> anyone know if there's a replay of the Frampton quigg fight on sky sports, I went to the fight so want to see it on tv as well


It's on sky sports on demand, so aslong as you have the sports package you can watch it whenever you like


----------



## ad2560

Shuffle said:


> It's on sky sports on demand, so aslong as you have the sports package you can watch it whenever you like


I do mate! nice one


----------



## goeasyefc

Is the Ortiz card on tv over here ?


----------



## One to watch

goeasyefc said:


> Is the Ortiz card on tv over here ?


Don't look good on that one.


----------



## goeasyefc

One to watch said:


> Don't look good on that one.


 cheers


----------



## Marlow

Braehmer fight live on sky this Saturday.


----------



## One to watch

Marlow said:


> Braehmer fight live on sky this Saturday.


I'll record that,their last fight which was on BN was really good.


----------



## Marlow

One to watch said:


> I'll record that,their last fight which was on BN was really good.


Not seen it pal but it's good to have the option even though we'll all be watching the Liverpool show.


----------



## Trippy

GGG v Wade on Boxnation

http://www.boxingscene.com/gennady-golovkin-dominic-wade-picked-up-by-boxnation--102312


----------



## Wallet

Updated.

Not a bad couple of months ahead of us.


----------



## khan_is_delusional

Any UK channel showing the Broner fight?


----------



## JohnH

This sat -

Couple of decent fights on TV this weekend -

*Sheffield Arena , Sky Sports 1 HD (19:30)*

Kell Brook v Kevin Bizier : IBF Welterweight Title

Luke Campbell v Gary Sykes : Vacant Commonwealth Lightweight Title

Jason Gavern v David Allen : British Heavyweight Title Eliminator

Hoping they also show Adam Etches Vs Jefferson Luiz De Sousa.

*
Oracle Arena, Oakland, Boxnation from midnight.*

Andre Ward Vs Sullivan Barrera - 12 Round Light-Heavyweight Contest

Joseph Diaz J Vs Jayson Velez - 10 round Featherweight contest

*Wembley Arena, Channel 5 from 21.40.*

Nick Blackwell Vs Chris Eubank Jr - BBBofC British middleweight title

Hughie Fury Vs Dominick Guinn - 10 rd Heavyweight.


----------



## JohnH

Wallet said:


> *Friday 25th March - (Boxnation)*
> 
> Gary Corcoran vs Danny Butler
> Tom Baker vs Jack Morris


Don't think they're showing this?


----------



## khan_is_delusional

According to Spike UK TV they are showing Boxing from Washington DC next Sat ( 2nd April ) from 10pm
http://www.channel5.com/show/spike-fight-night-world-championship-boxing


----------



## One to watch

khan_is_delusional said:


> According to Spike UK TV they are showing Boxing from Washington DC next Sat ( 2nd April ) from 10pm
> http://www.channel5.com/show/spike-fight-night-world-championship-boxing


Broner-theophane 24 hours delayed isn't it?


----------



## Jim Kelly

One to watch said:


> Broner-theophane 24 hours delayed isn't it?


Fuck man..! better than not showing i know.


----------



## goeasyefc

Any news on what channel spence v Algieri will be on ?


----------



## Jim Kelly

broner vs theaopane delay?


----------



## Semtex

Jim Kelly said:


> broner vs theaopane delay?


Surely not in this day and age.


----------



## Semtex

Finally watched that Glen Mcrory program on SKy Sports last night. Fifteen minutes but it was actually very good. I felt like crying watching it :lol: 

Also there was a 30 for 30 on last night. Chasing Tyson it was called and it was brilliant. Obviously it was about Holyfield. Was an hour and a half long including adverts. Thoroughly enjoyed it and recommend it to be viewed. Probably shown in US before but this was the UK premier. I love those 30 for 30's. Quality even the ones you aren't familiar with.


----------



## Semtex

30 for 30 : Chasing Tyson

[video=dailymotion;x3dej96]http://www.dailymotion.com/video/x3dej96_chasing-tyson-espn-films-30-for-30-full-episode-pt-1_sport[/video]
[video=dailymotion;x3demab]http://www.dailymotion.com/video/x3demab_chasing-tyson-espn-films-30-for-30-full-episode-pt-2_sport[/video]


----------



## kingkodi

Just heard Bunce say that Boxnation are getting an exclusive deal with TR


----------



## One to watch

kingcobra said:


> Just heard Bunce say that Boxnation are getting an exclusive deal with TR


Thought they had one to be honest.

Maybe it's a new contract.

Throughout their ups and downs with networks and promoters,boxnation have always provided the top rank output with the glaring omission of pac-bradley 3 but that may have been way out of their price range for what we know.

Warren and arum seem to have a decent working relationship.


----------



## kingkodi

One to watch said:


> Thought they had one to be honest.
> 
> Maybe it's a new contract.
> 
> Throughout their ups and downs with networks and promoters,boxnation have always provided the top rank output with the glaring omission of pac-bradley 3 but that may have been way out of their price range for what we know.
> 
> Warren and arum seem to have a decent working relationship.


Yeah they do show a lot of TR fights. Perhaps it's a contract renewal like you say. Are they definitely not showing PvB 3?


----------



## One to watch

kingcobra said:


> Yeah they do show a lot of TR fights. Perhaps it's a contract renewal like you say. Are they definitely not showing PvB 3?


It's on premier sports mate.


----------



## kingkodi

One to watch said:


> It's on premier sports mate.


Oh yeah, I completely forgot!


----------



## goeasyefc

Gary Russell jnr fight on this weekend anywhere ? 

Haymon got 2 cards on the same night ?


----------



## khan_is_delusional

goeasyefc said:


> Gary Russell jnr fight on this weekend anywhere ?
> 
> Haymon got 2 cards on the same night ?


Gary Russell is on Sky with Rat face Smith fight


----------



## goeasyefc

khan_is_delusional said:


> Gary Russell is on Sky with Rat face Smith fight


Cheers mate I forgot that was a pbc card


----------



## JohnH

Boxing on the box this weekend -

*
Live From Barclays Center, New York - Boxnation 2am - Sunday.*

ErrolSpence Jr v ChrisAlgieri : Welterweight contest
Krzysztof Glowacki v Steve Cunningham : The WBO World Cruiserweight Championship

*
Sat 16th April - First Direct Arena, Leeds , Sky Sports 1 HD (20:00)*

Josh Warrington v Hisashi Amagasa : 12 Rounds Featherweight
Stuart Hall v Rodrigo Guerrero : IBF Bantamweight Title Final Eliminator
Martin J Ward v Ruddy Encarnacion : 10 Rnds Super-Featherweight

*Sun 17th April - Foxwoods, Connecticut , Sky Sports 1 HD (03:00)*

Jose Pedraza v Stephen Smith : IBF Super-Featherweight Title
Gary Russell Jr v Patrick Hyland : WBC Featherweight Title
Chad Dawson v Cornelius White : 10 Rnds Light-Heavyweight


----------



## goeasyefc

Is the provodnikov fight on in the uk ?


----------



## khan_is_delusional

guessing Ortiz v Berto is on Boxnation as Kugan was interviewing Berto with a boxnation microphone


----------



## adamcanavan

This Friday's fight between Dirrell & Caparello is being shown the next day on Spike


----------



## Marlow

Doesn't look like the Berto-Ortiz card is getting picked up, actually wouldn't have minded seeing that.


----------



## Marlow

Martinez-Lomachenko on BN.


----------



## kingkodi

Is anyone showing Pulev vs Chisora next week?


----------



## One to watch

kingcobra said:


> Is anyone showing Pulev vs Chisora next week?


Sky have the Sauerland deal so they must be.

If they show stuff like braehmer-krazniqi but not chisora-pulev then...


----------



## khan_is_delusional

One to watch said:


> Sky have the Sauerland deal so they must be.
> 
> If they show stuff like braehmer-krazniqi but not chisora-pulev then...


Yep Sky have Delboy fight
http://boxrec.com/show/730071


----------



## One to watch

khan_is_delusional said:


> Yep Sky have Delboy fight
> http://boxrec.com/show/730071


Excellent.

Next few months are immense.loads of shows im hyped for on both channels.


----------



## ASL

*SAT 21ST MAY*

Haye v Gjergjaj is on dave.
Includes highlights of Briggs versus Dimitrenko

http://sport-onthebox.com/2016/05/06/uktv-dave-secures-david-haye-fight-may-21/


----------



## ASL

*SAT 21ST MAY*

*Joseph Parker v Carlos Takam : IBF Heavyweight Title Eliminator*
Vodafone Events Centre, Manukau City, New Zealand , Sky Sports (11am)

http://www.skysports.com/watch/boxing-on-sky


----------



## Marlow

Crawford-Postol on BN.


----------



## Rooq

ASL said:


> *SAT 21ST MAY*
> 
> Haye v Gjergjaj is on dave.
> Includes highlights of Briggs versus Dimitrenko
> 
> http://sport-onthebox.com/2016/05/06/uktv-dave-secures-david-haye-fight-may-21/


looking forward to Sheikh Fahad Bin Khalid Al Thani's debut.


----------



## adamcanavan

Lebedev-Ramirez won't be shown on boxnation, Charlo x2 & Lara-Martirosyan added


----------



## One to watch

adamcanavan said:


> Lebedev-Ramirez won't be shown on boxnation, Charlo x2 & Lara-Martirosyan added


SHIT!!!

I know showtime pulled their coverage but that isn't who BN would have got it through.strange all round.

The replacement card is alright but shit this is a russian card and BN always provide them.

We need to harass Buncey this.i want this card.


----------



## adamcanavan

One to watch said:


> SHIT!!!
> 
> I know showtime pulled their coverage but that isn't who BN would have got it through.strange all round.
> 
> The replacement card is alright but shit this is a russian card and BN always provide them.
> 
> We need to harass Buncey this.i want this card.


Theres no longer an international feed for the show apparently so it's out of their hands


----------



## kingkodi

Oh FFS, no Lebedev?


----------



## TFKING

Boxnation have confirmed they will not be showing the Lebedev - Ramirez card due to there being no international feed provided. 

However they will now be showing the Lara vs Maritosyan card with Charlo vs Trout and Charlo vs Jackson also! This is a great card i'm really happy they have managed to pick this one up.


----------



## One to watch

TFKING said:


> Boxnation have confirmed they will not be showing the Lebedev - Ramirez card due to there being no international feed provided.
> 
> However they will now be showing the Lara vs Maritosyan card with Charlo vs Trout and Charlo vs Jackson also! This is a great card i'm really happy they have managed to pick this one up.


They have made the best of a bad situation.

Gutted to miss the cruisers but that's a solid bill of light middles we get.


----------



## Bingo Chuffy

I know the show starts at 11.00 am but does anyone know what time Parker and Takam are in the ring (approx of course) ?


----------



## tawetrent

Approx 11, LOL.


----------



## Jim Kelly

Bingo Chuffy said:


> I know the show starts at 11.00 am but does anyone know what time Parker and Takam are in the ring (approx of course) ?


11.07 am


----------



## Chinny

adamcanavan said:


> Theres no longer an international feed for the show apparently so it's out of their hands


Cheers for this info. That's weird. I'll ask Ryabinskiy's PR why this is.


----------



## Jim Kelly

Chinny said:


> Cheers for this info. That's weird. I'll ask Ryabinskiy's PR why this is.


maybe bad press regarding the main star/attraction.


----------



## Marlow

Sky showing Provodnikov/Molina card that has Andrade/Nelson and Zlaticanin/Marsili.


----------



## tdw

The Beterbiev fight is on BT/ESPN at 4am saturday night/sunday morning


----------



## KO KING95

Any channel showing Orlando Salido Vs Francisco Vargas? Really wanna see it, Salido is one of my favourite fighters.


----------



## Scotty

Show Extreme is back this weekend


----------



## Jim Kelly

Ali's funeral coverage begins at 7 pm tomorrow evening- live sky news.


----------



## Trail

Jim Kelly said:


> Ali's funeral coverage begins at 7 pm tomorrow evening- live sky news.


I tweeted the cunts yesterday to ask about this but got no reply.

ESPN are showing it too - I assume ESPN UK will be doing the same.


----------



## Jim Kelly

Trail said:


> I tweeted the cunts yesterday to ask about this but got no reply.
> 
> ESPN are showing it too - I assume ESPN UK will be doing the same.


I hope they will do as it will be much better than the sky news i reckon.


----------



## Trail

Jim Kelly said:


> I hope they will do as it will be much better than the sky news i reckon.


They are...

Look to 7pm here, channel 426

http://tv.sky.com/tv-guide#/day/1


----------



## Jim Kelly

Marlow said:


> Sky showing Provodnikov/Molina card that has Andrade/Nelson and Zlaticanin/Marsili.


So dope..euro's england then boxing..
nice night.


----------



## One to watch

Another solid weekend then.

Euro finals 

Enzo v kucher
Provo v Molina Jnr
Loma v Martinez

Bliss


----------



## Marlow

Why have BN not picked up the Payano fight when they've got hardly anything lined up the next month.


----------



## khan_is_delusional

Marlow said:


> Why have BN not picked up the Payano fight when they've got hardly anything lined up the next month.


Because Frank probably spunked the years budget on Khan and Fury fights


----------



## One to watch

Marlow said:


> Why have BN not picked up the Payano fight when they've got hardly anything lined up the next month.


They will do some late pick ups.

They always have one show a weekend bar some extenuating circumstances.


----------



## Marlow

One to watch said:


> They will do some late pick ups.
> 
> They always have one show a weekend bar some extenuating circumstances.


Is there anything to actually pick up after this week though?


----------



## Marlow

Adding new fight tomorrow, hopefully Payano.


----------



## Marlow

Payano confirmed. It's no Haye-Klitschko but I'm pretty sure I had a hand in this.


----------



## Marlow

BN showing Fortuna-Sosa, not entirely sure if it's live though.


----------



## adamcanavan

Marlow said:


> BN showing Fortuna-Sosa, not entirely sure if it's live though.


Didn't even know that fight was happening haha

I see that theres a vacant WBA regular (I assume) super bantamweight title fight, no doubt the winner will be brought over for Quigg at some stage


----------



## Marlow

adamcanavan said:


> Didn't even know that fight was happening haha
> 
> I see that theres a vacant WBA regular (I assume) super bantamweight title fight, no doubt the winner will be brought over for Quigg at some stage


Me neither, fair play to them for padding the schedule.


----------



## Marlow

De Carolis-Zeuge on Sky.


----------



## ButeTheBeast

I have Boxnation but I'm wondering whether I should cancel?

Postol-Crawford is worth £12 for July and that's excluding the domestic card in Wales but I'm quite annoyed about Fury vs Wlad being off and August is a quite month until Beefy is back in against Canelo in August...

Surely Boxnation should be able to get Frampton vs Santa Cruz and that would swing me in favour.


----------



## Marlow

ButeTheBeast said:


> I have Boxnation but I'm wondering whether I should cancel?
> 
> Postol-Crawford is worth £12 for July and that's excluding the domestic card in Wales but I'm quite annoyed about Fury vs Wlad being off and August is a quite month until Beefy is back in against Canelo in August...
> 
> Surely Boxnation should be able to get Frampton vs Santa Cruz and that would swing me in favour.


There's still Wilder on 16th, Frampton on 30th, Ward on Aug 6th and Spence on Aug 21st to be picked up, they should be in the running.


----------



## tdw

PBC with Shafikov-Herring is 2 am on BT Sport 1 Saturday night/Sunday morning


----------



## Trail

tdw said:


> PBC with Shafikov-Herring is 2 am on BT Sport 1 Saturday night/Sunday morning


I'd have missed that if it wasn't for you. Nice one.


----------



## Trippy

Looking at the schedule, for domestic and overseas, this is a pretty shite summer of boxing.


----------



## Trail

Trippy said:


> Looking at the schedule, for domestic and overseas, this is a pretty shite summer of boxing.


Don't be fucking silly. Kovalev fights, Rigo fights, Adonis fights, LSC - Frampton, Josh Warrington fights, Luke Campbell fights, Mikey Garcia is back, Paulie fights, Andre Ward fights, Juan Diaz fights, Errol Spence fights. If you extend Summer to September then Glowacki fights, as does Saul Alvarez.

Can't satisfy some people.


----------



## Trippy

Trail said:


> Don't be fucking silly. Kovalev fights, Rigo fights, Adonis fights, LSC - Frampton, Josh Warrington fights, Luke Campbell fights, Mikey Garcia is back, Paulie fights, Andre Ward fights, Juan Diaz fights, Errol Spence fights. If you extend Summer to September then Glowacki fights, as does Saul Alvarez.
> 
> Can't satisfy some people.


It's great that all those are fighting, but who they're fighting determines how good the fight is and the fact that you haven't listed the opponents kind of proves my point, there's next to no big fights. Santa Cruz v Frampton is an exception.

May/June/July are usually loaded with big fights, but there's not really been many this year.


----------



## Trail

Trippy said:


> It's great that all those are fighting, but who they're fighting determines how good the fight is and the fact that you haven't listed the opponents kind of proves my point, there's next to no huge fights. Santa Cruz v Frampton is an exception.
> 
> May/June/July are usually loaded with big fights, but there's not really been many this year.


Fights are what you make them. How many times have you seen a couple of no names tear things up? Somsak Sithchatchawal wasn't a household name until him and Mahyar Monshiphour (sp on both of those) decided to take each other's heads off.

If you went on strength of opponent alone with some of the fighters these days, you'd never watch them (GGG? Ward? Both exceptionally good fighters, but have either recently met anyone who can really, really push them to the limit?). I've seen some corkers of fights where the names on the card are nothing but just names. I'll watch fucking anything, so maybe I'm just easily pleased, or just a boxing junkie, or both (?).


----------



## Trippy

Trail said:


> Fights are what you make them. How many times have you seen a couple of no names tear things up? Somsak Sithchatchawal wasn't a household name until him and Mahyar Monshiphour (sp on both of those) decided to take each other's heads off.
> 
> If you went on strength of opponent alone with some of the fighters these days, you'd never watch them (GGG? Ward? Both exceptionally good fighters, but have either recently met anyone who can really, really push them to the limit?). I've seen some corkers of fights where the names on the card are nothing but just names. I'll watch fucking anything, so maybe I'm just easily pleased, or just a boxing junkie, or both (?).


They can definitely be good fights to watch, it's just that there's barely any big fights to really get excited for beforehand.

Tbf my interest in boxing has waned and I've adopted some quality control to what I'll watch as the sport was swallowing up too much of my time, so I'm only arsed about the meaningful fights now, and none really stand out from what's upcoming, barring Frampton v LSC


----------



## Trail

Trippy said:


> They can definitely be good fights to watch, it's just that there's barely any big fights to really get excited for beforehand.
> 
> Tbf my interest in boxing has waned and I've adopted some quality control to what I'll watch as the sport was swallowing up too much of my time, so I'm only arsed about the meaningful fights now, and none really stand out from what's upcoming, barring Frampton v LSC


 You shoulda been excited for Vargas - Salido and Porter - Thurman, those two fights made my Summer.


----------



## One to watch

Trippy has a point.normally the summer brings blockbusters.

Kovalev v ward is fantastic,but we havnt got that yet.we have kovalev v chilemba.

Fury v wlad is up in the air.

Haye and joshua have no live bodies lined up.

Canelo has liam smith which is good for UK fans but it's not golovkin.

No floyd and no manny as of yet.

No gonzalez v inoue.

No ggg v another belt holder at 160 (although the Eubank fight is great)


No defining fights,of course there's good action but there bloody well should be with the mass of shows across the world.


----------



## One to watch

Trail said:


> Don't be fucking silly. Kovalev fights, Rigo fights, Adonis fights, LSC - Frampton, Josh Warrington fights, Luke Campbell fights, Mikey Garcia is back, Paulie fights, Andre Ward fights, Juan Diaz fights, Errol Spence fights. If you extend Summer to September then Glowacki fights, as does Saul Alvarez.
> 
> Can't satisfy some people.


Some of those fights are poor.warrington and adonis as starters.paulie v bracero is meh as can be.spence should roll over bundu.rigo being back is great but he isn't in deep.


----------



## TFKING

ButeTheBeast said:


> I have Boxnation but I'm wondering whether I should cancel?
> 
> Postol-Crawford is worth £12 for July and that's excluding the domestic card in Wales but I'm quite annoyed about Fury vs Wlad being off and August is a quite month until Beefy is back in against Canelo in August...
> 
> Surely Boxnation should be able to get Frampton vs Santa Cruz and that would swing me in favour.


Boxnation have confirmed they will be showing Kovalev / Chilemba on Monday.


----------



## One to watch

Yes.

This is one i very much wanted.

Love kovalev.


----------



## Roy Jones Jr's Jab

Wilder vs. Area around the Nipple is on SKY.


----------



## Marlow

Fair play to sky for putting on two international shows on the 16th, added to the two on BN it's a busy day.


----------



## TFKING

BT Sport are showing the Barrios Vs Boschiero card at 2am Sunday morning on BT Sport 1.


----------



## tom1080

ButeTheBeast said:


> I have Boxnation but I'm wondering whether I should cancel?
> 
> Postol-Crawford is worth £12 for July and that's excluding the domestic card in Wales but I'm quite annoyed about Fury vs Wlad being off and August is a quite month until Beefy is back in against Canelo in August...
> 
> Surely Boxnation should be able to get Frampton vs Santa Cruz and that would swing me in favour.


Yeah I cancelled mine the other week. Re-signed up to get Khan/Canelo, Wilder/Povetkin and Fury/Wlad. 1/3 ain't bad.


----------



## Jim Kelly

Boxnation suddenly ended my subscription..strange!


----------



## Wallet

Re: Next week's overseas Sky action


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/751495686508646400


----------



## Wallet

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/752069736645660672


----------



## Marlow

Wallet said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/752069736645660672


You'd hope the Warrington, Whyte, Campbell, Nurse and Yafai fights all make it to the tv broadcast.

Don't know why they wouldn't just give them a longer slot.


----------



## TFKING

This weeks boxing on UK TV looks good, no real stand out fights with the exception of maybe Williams vs Corcoran, but a lot of big names in action. Looking forward to watching Rigo and Wilder (Despite poor opponent).

*Saturday 02:00am - 04:00am on BT Sport 2 - *









*Horseshoe Hotel & Casino, Tunica,: *Sergey Lipinets vs Walter Castillo, junior welterweights, 12 rounds; Tugstogy Nyambayar vs Rafael Vazquez, featherweights, 10 rounds.

*Saturday 21:00pm - 03:00am on Sky Sports 3 *- They are showing the Abraham/Liaug and Wilder/Arreola cards in one 6 hour timeslot.









*Max Schmeling Halle, Berlin, Germany : *Arthur Abraham vs Tim Robin Lihaug, super middleweights, 12 rounds; Tyron Zeuge vs Giovanni de Carolis, super middleweights, 12 rounds.










*Legacy Arena, Birmingham, AL: *Deontay Wilder vs Chris Arreola, heavyweights, 12 rounds; Sammy Vasquez Jr vs Felix Diaz, welterweights, 10 rounds.

*Saturday 18:00pm - Midnight on Boxnation - 








*
Ice Arena, Cardiff, Wales (BoxNation): Liam Williams vs Gary Corcoran, junior middleweights, 12 rounds; Terry Flanagan vs Mzonke Fana, lightweights, 12 rounds; Guillermo Rigondeaux vs Jazza Dickens, super bantamweights, 12 rounds; Bradley Skeete vs Alexandre Lepelley, welterweights, 12 rounds; Tommy Langford vs Timo Laine, middleweights, 12 rounds.

*Saturday at Midnight - Boxnation - (Delayed Coverage) - 








*
Thyagaraj Stadium, New Delhi, India (BoxNation): Vijender Singh vs Kerry Hope, super middleweights, 10 rounds. Also Sanjeev Sahota in action.


----------



## mjhealy

Anyone know if Parker v Hauomano being shown in UK on Thursday?

Or know a website where I can watch it live?

I would have thought Sky would have picked it up?

Thanks!


----------



## Wallet

Derevyanchenko vs Soliman is on BT Sports 1 at 1am tonight.


----------



## One to watch

Boxnation have andre ward v brand the week after this.

This was needed as they have nothing down for august and its relatively quiet.theres the guerrero/Angulo show later on in the month and jarrell Miller fights fred kassi on a pretty low key american show.

Slim pickings but im sure they have something planned for every weekend.

Santa Cruz v frampton
Ward v brand
Canelo v liam smith
Huck v Ovil

MGM scotland show/s in October
Fury v wlad?
Liam walsh v klimov

That's so far to date.


----------



## adamcanavan

Stevenson-Williams is being shown, a day delayed, on Spike this Saturday


----------



## Wallet

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/759101456687390720


----------



## khan_is_delusional

BT Sport tonight at 2am:

David Benavidez vs. Denis Mamas Boy Douglin
Alejandro Luna vs. Stephen Ormond
Tyrone Brunson vs. Carlos Garcia


----------



## Marlow

Spence-Bundu on BN Aug 21.


----------



## JohnH

Decent fight tonight on Boxnation -

http://www.boxnation.com/boxing-matches/errol-spence-jr-v-leonard-bundu/


----------



## One to watch

Looking at the schedule boxnation need to pick up the guerrero/Angulo card this weekend,and gonzalez/cuadras on sept 10th.that still leaves a weekend with nothing on sept 3rd.

The UK season starts up proper in September and we have canelo-smith on 17th and Ovil-huck on 24th but it's been quiet as usual in August.they just need to nab what they can starting with the spike card on Saturday.if spike UK get it and show it delayed then BN could have 2 weekends with fuck all.


----------



## Marlow

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/771653858950979584


----------



## Boxingbarlow

Guerrero fight from last week on spike this saturday night. Whats with the weeks delay...?


----------



## One to watch

Boxingbarlow said:


> Guerrero fight from last week on spike this saturday night. Whats with the weeks delay...?


They always do it with the spike US cards.


----------



## Boxingbarlow

One to watch said:


> They always do it with the spike US cards.


I know they showed the last stevenson fight a day delayed but a week is taking the piss


----------



## khan_is_delusional

Jacobs v Mora on Spike 1 day delay as per usual

http://www.channel5.com/show/spike-fight-night-world-championship-boxing


----------



## Jim Kelly

Anybody got a register code for boxnation?


----------



## One to watch

Belfast show confirmed for BN on November 5th.

Headlined by jamie Conlan defending his commenwealth title.

BN new season looks like it will feature more small halls plus it's normal international schedule.


----------



## Casual Benson's Unknown

Domestic boxing on Boxnation 4 weekends out of 5, with some really good fights and a good amount of decent ones too, including home fighters in big fights abroad, very strong period for Boxnation coming up, hopefully they pick up most of the good US shows too


----------



## adamcanavan

Casual HOOOOOK said:


> Domestic boxing on Boxnation 4 weekends out of 5, with some really good fights and a good amount of decent ones too, including home fighters in big fights abroad, very strong period for Boxnation coming up, hopefully they pick up most of the good US shows too


They still need Usyk-Glowacki, looking at the schedule there isn't much else. Parker-Dimitrenko & Nietes-Sosa would be nice and there's fights like Jason Sosa vs Gervonta Davis which would be decent enough


----------



## Casual Benson's Unknown

adamcanavan said:


> They still need Usyk-Glowacki, looking at the schedule there isn't much else. Parker-Dimitrenko & Nietes-Sosa would be nice and there's fights like Jason Sosa vs Gervonta Davis which would be decent enough


They will defo get Usyk, one criticism of BN is that they don't get shows like Nietes-Sosa, which would cost buttons


----------



## adamcanavan

Casual HOOOOOK said:


> They will defo get Usyk, one criticism of BN is that they don't get shows like Nietes-Sosa, which would cost buttons


Problem with Nietes-Sosa is I'm not sure if there's any TV for it, but if there is I'd love to see it on boxnation. It's a shame Gonzalez is moving up to super flyweight now as the fight with Nietes is one I really wanted to see


----------



## all at sea

Jim Kelly said:


> Anybody got a register code for boxnation?


@Body shot


----------



## Body shot

I'm afraid I don't have one at the moment.


----------



## TFKING

This week's boxing is very good.

Saturday 24th September - 









*Manchester Arena, Manchester, England (Sky Sports) 19:30 - 23:30: *Anthony Crolla vs Jorge Linares, lightweights, 12 rounds; Hosea Burton vs Fernando Casternada, light heavyweights, 12 rounds; Isaac Lowe vs Tshifhiwa Munyai, featherweights, 12 rounds. Callum Johnson vs Willbeforce Shihepo, Light Heavyweight, 12 rounds. Marcus Morrison and Conor Benn also on the card.










*Festhalle, Frankfurt, Germany (BoxNation) 21:00: *Marco Huck vs Ovill McKenzie, cruiserweights, 12 rounds. Jamie Cox on undercard.


----------



## TFKING

LIVE ON SKY SPORTS... Watch @KrusherKovalev v @andreward on November 19 #KovalevWard: http://skysports.tv/xsYsIw


----------



## One to watch

Big catch for sky that.


----------



## TFKING

Really disappointed Parker - Dimtrenko has no UK TV coverage it seems, I was hopeful of Sky Sports picking it up like they did with the Parker - Takam fight, especially when they are building towards AJ fighting Parker. 

Not too sure whether this is viable though, as according to bad left hook the fight has no TV coverage!


----------



## Marlow

TFKING said:


> Really disappointed Parker - Dimtrenko has no UK TV coverage it seems, I was hopeful of Sky Sports picking it up like they did with the Parker - Takam fight, especially when they are building towards AJ fighting Parker.
> 
> Not too sure whether this is viable though, as according to bad left hook the fight has no TV coverage!


I think Sky will get it.


----------



## TFKING

Marlow said:


> I think Sky will get it.


I hope so, I'm not sure they will though as they never picked up his last fight with Houmono. Fingers crossed they will, as Parker is a very exiting fighter to watch probably due to his defensive flaws, i like the guy a lot and rate him as a very good prospect, therefore i would like to see if he has improved his evident weaknesses from previous fights, especially with the AJ fight on the horizon.


----------



## tdw

Hearn hinted in Kugan interview they were going to show it during Braehmer-Clev


----------



## TheMaster

Hopefully we'll be able to find the Parker fight somewhere on Kodi.


----------



## TFKING

http://www.skysports.com/boxing/new...nger-joseph-parker-fight-alexander-dimitrenko

Sky Sports have confirmed they will be showing Parker / Dimitrenko during the Cleverly / Braehmer card which some posters did predict.

Really glad they picked this one up.


----------



## adamcanavan

If you have Sky but not Sky Sports then you'll still be able to watch Cleverly-Braehmer this Saturday on Sky Sports Mix


----------



## beadybea

I just read an article that states that the card at Old Trafford with Con Sheehan vs Radek Varek will be shown on Saturday night on Sky channel 468 or Freeview channel 90 on 'It's A-Bout Boxing'


----------



## adamcanavan

beadybea said:


> I just read an article that states that the card at Old Trafford with Con Sheehan vs Radek Varek will be shown on Saturday night on Sky channel 468 or Freeview channel 90 on 'It's A-Bout Boxing'


Yeah I saw that, 468 is called FrontRunner though and it's not on their schedule on Saturday so I'm not sure what that channel is haha


----------



## beadybea

adamcanavan said:


> Yeah I saw that, 468 is called FrontRunner though and it's not on their schedule on Saturday so I'm not sure what that channel is haha


I checked the guides online and couldn't see it confirmed either.


----------



## TFKING

This card is being show live by Boxnation on Saturday. Not much of a card in truth, but boxing is boxing i suppose. I will tape it and catch up on Sunday morning due to the Cleverly / Braehmer card being much better.


----------



## adamcanavan

TFKING said:


> This card is being show live by Boxnation on Saturday. Not much of a card in truth, but boxing is boxing i suppose. I will tape it and catch up on Sunday morning due to the Cleverly / Braehmer card being much better.


I think it's a decent small hall show tbh. Thain-Brough, Brophy-Young, Beattie-Redpath and Simmons opponent isnt the worst I've seen


----------



## One to watch

adamcanavan said:


> I think it's a decent small hall show tbh. Thain-Brough, Brophy-Young, Beattie-Redpath and Simmons opponent isnt the worst I've seen


It's very good by MGM standards to be honest.but there scottish shows have been good.


----------



## adamcanavan

One to watch said:


> It's very good by MGM standards to be honest.but there scottish shows have been good.


The main event to their liverpool show the following week is quality too. Also just noticed Sam Maxwell is making his debut on that card, had no idea he was turning over


----------



## One to watch

adamcanavan said:


> The main event to their liverpool show the following week is quality too. Also just noticed Sam Maxwell is making his debut on that card, had no idea he was turning over


With no fanfare at all.

Yeah the main event there could be a real war,is that on BN?


----------



## adamcanavan

One to watch said:


> With no fanfare at all.
> 
> Yeah the main event there could be a real war,is that on BN?


I don't know, but I hope they show it! This month on boxnation desperately needs a boost and small hall shows always add value for me. Hopefully the Nov 5th show in Belfast is good too. A decent opponent for Conlan, Paddy Barnes debut (why not make things interesting, Barnes vs Prince Patel :deal) and then guys like Tennyson & Corcoran and he could have a decent little show


----------



## kingkodi

I see Bunce's Boxing Hour is back this Friday @One to watch


----------



## Wallet

kingcobra said:


> I see Bunce's Boxing Hour is back this Friday @One to watch


@Boxfan


----------



## khan_is_delusional

Steiglitz v Amar Nov 12th added to Boxnation line up.

http://boxrec.com/show/739751


----------



## TFKING

Boxnation are showing Nathan Gorman's last fight at 7pm on Wednesday for anyone interested.


----------



## adamcanavan

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/789564418258456576


----------



## Trippy

Any news on which channel is showing Pacman's next fight?


----------



## One to watch

Trippy said:


> Any news on which channel is showing Pacman's next fight?


Not yet mate.


----------



## Lazyboy

"God bless you Wallet".

I haven't read the last 89 pages but it's always updated - so thank you all.


----------



## Wallet

Lazyboy said:


> "God bless you Wallet".
> 
> I haven't read the last 89 pages but it's always updated - so thank you all.


I often wonder if anyone actually looks at the front page any more... so thanks, it's good to know someone does! :good


----------



## tom1080

Wallet said:


> I often wonder if anyone actually looks at the front page any more... so thanks, it's good to know someone does! :good


I certainly do. As per the previous poster, very rare I look at the rest of the thread!

Good work, appreciate it


----------



## Casual Benson's Unknown

I do to, it's actually the page I have set on my favourites bar, so I see it every time I come on the forum, don't always bother to look at it, but often will


----------



## Boxingbarlow

Me too


----------



## adamcanavan

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/797015192097923072


----------



## One to watch

Glad they got hopkins.


----------



## goeasyefc

Is theDanny Garcia fight not on tonight anywhere?


----------



## Jim Kelly

London Live 
Sunday 20th November
00:00 - 02:05
*BFI Black London: 64 Day Hero*
Part of our BFI Black London Season. The troubled life of mixed race British boxing hero Randolph Turpin. (1985)


----------



## Mandanda

Parker vs Ruiz on Boxnation.


----------



## adamcanavan

Boxnation have picked up the GB amateur championships in Sheffield this Thursday, was looking to go to this if I can. decent amateur show


----------



## Jim Kelly

any news on the showtime card on the 10th?

charlo vs williams?


----------



## TFKING

Jim Kelly said:


> any news on the showtime card on the 10th?
> 
> charlo vs williams?


Boxnation are showing Crawford/Molina and Sky showing AJ PPV, can't see it being shown live tbh. Probably be on Spike the week later like Garcia/Vargas!


----------



## adamcanavan

TFKING said:


> Boxnation are showing Crawford/Molina and Sky showing AJ PPV, can't see it being shown live tbh. Probably be on Spike the week later like Garcia/Vargas!


It's a showtime card so won't be on Spike over here


----------



## Trail

adamcanavan said:


> Boxnation have picked up the GB amateur championships in Sheffield this Thursday, was looking to go to this if I can. decent amateur show


PM me if you do go. I'm in driving distance for that.


----------



## adamcanavan

Trail said:


> PM me if you do go. I'm in driving distance for that.


I'll let you know :good I'm not sure if I'll be able to make it but hopefully I can sort something out


----------



## Trail

adamcanavan said:


> I'll let you know :good I'm not sure if I'll be able to make it but hopefully I can sort something out


Nice one. Give me a heads up whenever you find out. Where is it at? Is it Bramall Lane or the Arena, or EIS. Irrespective, I'm 20 minutes drive from there.


----------



## adamcanavan

Trail said:


> Nice one. Give me a heads up whenever you find out. Where is it at? Is it Bramall Lane or the Arena, or EIS. Irrespective, I'm 20 minutes drive from there.


It's at the EIS I believe


----------



## Trail

adamcanavan said:


> It's at the EIS I believe


Nice one. Sort out whether you can make it and I'll chuck you my number. What's the price on the door?


----------



## adamcanavan

Trail said:


> Nice one. Sort out whether you can make it and I'll chuck you my number. What's the price on the door?


In advance was a tennner so I can't imagine it being much more tham £12- £15 tbh, but that's just a guess


----------



## Trail

adamcanavan said:


> In advance was a tennner so I can't imagine it being much more tham £12- £15 tbh, but that's just a guess


Yep. I'll make that. BN coverage kicks off at 7pm, let me know if you'll be going.


----------



## adamcanavan

Trail said:


> Yep. I'll make that. BN coverage kicks off at 7pm, let me know if you'll be going.


I don't think I'm gonna be able to make it unfortunately


----------



## Trail

adamcanavan said:


> I don't think I'm gonna be able to make it unfortunately


No worries, Adam...thanks for letting me know in advance. :good


----------



## goeasyefc

Is the Williams v charlo card not on in the U.K. ?


----------



## One to watch

goeasyefc said:


> Is the Williams v charlo card not on in the U.K. ?


Nah.

We got joshua v molina on sky and crawford v molina and parker v ruiz on BN.


----------



## goeasyefc

One to watch said:


> Nah.
> 
> We got joshua v molina on sky and crawford v molina and parker v ruiz on BN.


Shite that . The fight I was looking forward to most . Ah well cheers mate


----------



## ASL

http://www.boxnation.com/boxing-news/joseph-parker-v-andy-ruiz-running-order/

*Joseph Parker v Andy Ruiz - fight starts at 10.15am uk time.*


----------



## One to watch

Very Dissapointed povetkin-stiverne has not been picked up.

Sullivan barrera on Friday on BN and then saturday vijender singh followed by hopkins-smith.

I wanted the hopkins bout,and I can't complain too much when BN have 3 shows a weekend,but the one fight I wanted to see above all this weekend was povetkin-stiverne.


----------



## adamcanavan

One to watch said:


> Very Dissapointed povetkin-stiverne has not been picked up.
> 
> Sullivan barrera on Friday on BN and then saturday vijender singh followed by hopkins-smith.
> 
> I wanted the hopkins bout,and I can't complain too much when BN have 3 shows a weekend,but the one fight I wanted to see above all this weekend was povetkin-stiverne.


Yeah I though BN might've been able to fit in the main event around Vijender Singh somewhere, especially since the undercard in india is non-existent. I still have hope because I saw they'd been replaying Stiverne-Wilder recently aha


----------



## Chinny

One to watch said:


> Very Dissapointed povetkin-stiverne has not been picked up.
> 
> Sullivan barrera on Friday on BN and then saturday vijender singh followed by hopkins-smith.
> 
> I wanted the hopkins bout,and I can't complain too much when BN have 3 shows a weekend,but the one fight I wanted to see above all this weekend was povetkin-stiverne.


Worst case scenario World Of Boxing are streaming it live and free here mate

http://www.vsenabox.ru/


----------



## 25030847

Povetkin vs Stiverne on sky sports 4 on Saturaday good pick up


----------



## One to watch

25030847 said:


> Povetkin vs Stiverne on sky sports 4 on Saturaday good pick up


Excellent news.

Now we have a packed schedule for the weekend.

Shabransky v barrera,singh v checka,povetkin v Stiverne and hopkins v smith.


----------



## beadybea

Robbie Davies vs Willie Limond Jan 21st on ITV4


----------



## Marlow

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/814807787012243456


----------



## One to watch

Big coup for BN that.

Excellent fight.


----------



## One to watch

BN also got broner v granados on feb 18th.


----------



## Jim Kelly

Bnation winning!!


----------



## tdw

Perhaps with BT they'll announce fights earlier


----------



## goeasyefc

Is the pedraza v Davis fight on in the uk ?


----------



## Marlow

goeasyefc said:


> Is the pedraza v Davis fight on in the uk ?


On sky.


----------



## goeasyefc

Marlow said:


> On sky.


Superb. I thought there was 2 cards for some reason. Cheers


----------



## beadybea

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/818889562537754624


----------



## kingkodi

You have the Vargas fight as 29th December @Wallet


----------



## khan_is_delusional

beadybea said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/818889562537754624


Sounds like its just some highlights on C4's KOTV Weekly show ( 25 minute show )
http://www.channel4.com/programmes/kotv-boxing-weekly/on-demand/63995-043


----------



## TheMaster

*Scott Allan not camera shy ahead of Scottish Title defence on STV*

*TITLE Taker in high spirits as he looks ahead to defend Bantamweight belt.*

*http://www.dailyrecord.co.uk/sport/local-sport/scott-allan-not-camera-shy-9644784*


----------



## adamcanavan

WSB Season 7 will be on boxnation

http://www.ringnews24.com/2017/01/2...ts-season-7-world-series-boxing/#.WIe2mMunzqA


----------



## adamcanavan

Loma-Sosa is on boxnation


----------



## kingkodi

Hull card is on Sat, not Sunday @Wallet.


----------



## Body shot

Culcay v Andrade live on sky sports 11th March.


----------



## tdw

Body shot said:


> Culcay v Andrade live on sky sports 11th March.


Wait! Why on Earth are they putting Culcay in with Andrade?


----------



## Marlow

Don't recall an announcement but Huck/Breidis is on BN.


----------



## Marlow

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/837633692688343041


----------



## Grant

Anybody know if the PPV card is being repeated at all?


----------



## Marlow

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/840510113563602945


----------



## beadybea

It's not listed on the Spike TV website but Nick Webb implied that the Edinburgh show tomorrow will be shown.


__
http://instagr.am/p/BR-ewzegEyN/


----------



## Marlow

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/848830446620356609


----------



## Trail

Marlow said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/848830446620356609


2nd June is Mrs Trail's birthday...think she'd mind if I took her to this?:lol:


----------



## Marlow

Trail said:


> 2nd June is Mrs Trail's birthday...think she'd mind if I took her to this?:lol:


Would make a great present.


----------



## kingkodi

Trail said:


> 2nd June is Mrs Trail's birthday...think she'd mind if I took her to this?:lol:


Nothing says Happy Birthday like a Super Skeete masterclass.


----------



## Marlow

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/849579712867442688


----------



## Marlow

They've got the date wrong I think, should 22nd or early hours of 23rd for us.


----------



## Marlow

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/849563056770306048


----------



## Marlow

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/859711767634747392


----------



## One to watch

As well as brook-spence and askin-kennedy we also have a BN show from Chicago on Saturday night/Sunday morning.

They have the rights as it's Michael conlan's 2nd pro bout,but Mike Alvarado headlines v Matthew strode and if he turns up like he did in rios 3 then it could actually be a fight.

2 other decent welterweight's on the card,Alex Saucedo and the Lithuanian who I can never spell.


----------



## adamcanavan

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/868179931561373696


----------



## One to watch

adamcanavan said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/868179931561373696


:happy


----------



## Rooq

so, does Sky's "Boxing Season" end with the Haskins-Burnett show in a couple of weeks?


----------



## One to watch

Boxnation/bt NEED to snap up Stevenson/fonfara and Alvarez/pascal,or at the very least kuryashov/durodola.

Anyone with Twitter,can you please harass bunce over this.the Canadian card is excellent.


----------



## adamcanavan

One to watch said:


> Boxnation/bt NEED to snap up Stevenson/fonfara and Alvarez/pascal,or at the very least kuryashov/durodola.
> 
> Anyone with Twitter,can you please harass bunce over this.the Canadian card is excellent.


they won't be getting the canada card as they're showing the WSB Semi finals live, I think they could squeeze the Russia card in after GB vs Kazakhstan though


----------



## SouthpawCounter

Sorry to keep asking but does anyone know anything about Mcdonnell and Butler and wether it is going to happen?


----------



## Marlow

SouthpawCounter said:


> Sorry to keep asking but does anyone know anything about Mcdonnell and Butler and wether it is going to happen?




__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/870994345201209344


----------



## SouthpawCounter

Marlow said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/870994345201209344


Cheers mate


----------



## Trippy

Any word on who is picking up the Pacman v Horn fight?


----------



## One to watch

Boxnation have povetkin v rudchenko


----------



## One to watch

Trippy said:


> Any word on who is picking up the Pacman v Horn fight?


Boxnation confirmed pacquioa-horn.


----------



## Jim Kelly

One to watch said:


> Boxnation confirmed pacquioa-horn.


any word on the time?
im guessing to please the US audience it will be the normal 4 am shit?


----------



## khan_is_delusional

Gorman v TBA 15th July live on Boxnation










http://www.boxnation.com/boxing-matches/nathan-gorman-blackpool/


----------



## lamont

They should've got the Easter/shafikov tonight,most competitive fight of the weekend!!


----------



## One to watch

lamont said:


> They should've got the Easter/shafikov tonight,most competitive fight of the weekend!!


But they have povetkin and pacquiao which for obvious reasons take precedence.theres some good competitive action on those undercards.

Both should be daytime shows as well,quality.


----------



## Boxingbarlow

One to watch said:


> But they have povetkin and pacquiao which for obvious reasons take precedence.theres some good competitive action on those undercards.
> 
> Both should be daytime shows as well,quality.


I would watch pacquiao fight anyone. Boxnation does say it's on Sunday morning 2am unless I'm reading it wrong, I wonder if this is right or another one of their cocks ups?


----------



## One to watch

Boxingbarlow said:


> I would watch pacquiao fight anyone. Boxnation does say it's on Sunday morning 2am unless I'm reading it wrong, I wonder if this is right or another one of their cocks ups?


Can't see it on their listings.


----------



## Marlow

One to watch said:


> Can't see it on their listings.


It's for primetime US so it'll be the early hours.


----------



## One to watch

Marlow said:


> It's for primetime US so it'll be the early hours.


Still can't see it mate.


----------



## Marlow

One to watch said:


> Still can't see it mate.


Showing as 2am Sunday morning for me pal


----------



## One to watch

Marlow said:


> Showing as 2am Sunday morning for me pal


Not me,only MMA.

I expect it will change when it matters.


----------



## Conall Cernach

One to watch said:


> Not me,only MMA.
> 
> I expect it will change when it matters.


http://www.boxnation.com/boxing-matches/manny-pacquiao-v-jeff-horn/

The main event is scheduled for around 4:30 AM UK time.


----------



## Boxingbarlow

Marlow said:


> Showing as 2am Sunday morning for me pal


Me too I have set it on sky plus 2am


----------



## Wallet

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/883353616395972609


----------



## One to watch

Is Blackpool still on BN tonight?

Once again I have a BN schedule that says 'boxing classics' and 'enfusion' in the slots that should be filled by woods show.

Boxnation sort your shit out.this isn't good enough.


----------



## adamcanavan

One to watch said:


> Is Blackpool still on BN tonight?
> 
> Once again I have a BN schedule that says 'boxing classics' and 'enfusion' in the slots that should be filled by woods show.
> 
> Boxnation sort your shit out.this isn't good enough.


It's not on,I don't think it was on their schedule on the website either


----------



## beadybea

adamcanavan said:


> It's not on,I don't think it was on their schedule on the website either


It was streamed live on facebook and I think they'll replay it on Boxnation within the next few weeks.


----------



## beadybea

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/887748884537028608


----------



## One to watch

Vijender Singh live this Saturday on Sky channel 798 (Sony max)


----------



## One to watch

One to watch said:


> Vijender Singh live this Saturday on Sky channel 798 (Sony max)


For anybody who cares this is live at 13.52 (weird time)

Saturday afternoon boxing.


----------



## goeasyefc

Is GGG v golovkin on sky or boxnation?


----------



## Chinny

goeasyefc said:


> Is GGG v golovkin on sky or boxnation?


Boxnation PPV. They still haven't clarified if it'll be included in subs for those of us who subscribe.


----------



## goeasyefc

Chinny said:


> Boxnation PPV. They still haven't clarified if it'll be included in subs for those of us who subscribe.


Ta mate


----------



## Marlow

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/896023937204748288


----------



## wow_junky

Is the Yamanaka fight on UK tv? And how about Crawford Idongo?


----------



## Jim Kelly

Marlow said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/896023937204748288


lol @ Chinny hating on sky..


----------



## khan_is_delusional

Marlow said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/896023937204748288


Anyone notice Boxnation are picking up less international cards since the BT deal, the schedule for the next few months is wank.


----------



## Rezzer

There's nothing on Boxnation now. The BT fights ae rare and if it wasn't for Sky we'd have no international boxing and I never thought I'd say that. Having GGG v Canelo on PPV is an absolute cheek considering their schedule lately. Its a comfort that I get BN as part of my BT package. I have been with BN from day 1 and this is definitely the worse its been. I know its the close season but, come on, if you paid £12 for the last month or so , you've got nothing for the money.


----------



## One to watch

Always this talk in august.

Literally always........

They will announce their domestic cards in due course and then add to the international dates (sky are stealing some good quality ones)

I don't think ggg is going to be PPV.


----------



## Marlow

One to watch said:


> Always this talk in august.
> 
> Literally always........
> 
> They will announce their domestic cards in due course and then add to the international dates (sky are stealing some good quality ones)
> 
> I don't think ggg is going to be PPV.




__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/901144019287379968


----------



## One to watch

World ams highlights on BBC2 now.

Been on for an hour already.


----------



## jonnytightlips

Sky are showing the Superfly card this weekend. I thought there may have been a slight chance of them showing this as Matchroom have interest in the division with Yafai holding the IBF title. I may be wrong but both Kovalev-Ward fights aside Sky don't really show HBO cards. I don't give a fuck as it's actually on over here though that 3.15 start time has me worried we are going to miss out on either Cuardras-Estrada or the Inoue fight. Surely not.


----------



## Trail

jonnytightlips said:


> Sky are showing the Superfly card this weekend. I thought there may have been a slight chance of them showing this as Matchroom have interest in the division with Yafai holding the IBF title. I may be wrong but both Kovalev-Ward fights aside Sky don't really show HBO cards. I don't give a fuck as it's actually on over here though that 3.15 start time has me worried we are going to miss out on either Cuardras-Estrada or the Inoue fight. Surely not.


I fucking hope not.

Programme finishes at 6am. Count back - 30 mins post fight takes you to 5.30. Gonzalez takes you 5.30 - 4.30. Carlos is 4.30 - 3.30. Yep. We're likely to miss Inoue.

#TeamStream.

edit: Just tweeted SkyBoxing. Let's see if the daft cunts get back to me.


----------



## jonnytightlips

Trail said:


> I fucking hope not.
> 
> Programme finishes at 6am. Count back - 30 mins post fight takes you to 5.30. Gonzalez takes you 5.30 - 4.30. Carlos is 4.30 - 3.30. Yep. We're likely to miss Inoue.
> 
> #TeamStream.
> 
> edit: Just tweeted SkyBoxing. Let's see if the daft cunts get back to me.


Fuckin hell it would be a travesty if we missed out on one of the fights. The best card of the year absolutely dripping with truly world class talent.


----------



## goeasyefc

Do BT sports packages that get boxnation free have to pay the one off PPV fee for the GGG v canelo card ?


----------



## One to watch

goeasyefc said:


> Do BT sports packages that get boxnation free have to pay the one off PPV fee for the GGG v canelo card ?


Yes mate.

Only BN subscribers get it free.


----------



## goeasyefc

One to watch said:


> Yes mate.
> 
> Only BN subscribers get it free.


No worries. I just didn't want to click to pay if it was already free. Thanks, when fights like this happen you don't mind paying for it.


----------



## AllTheBelts

goeasyefc said:


> No worries. I just didn't want to click to pay if it was already free. Thanks, when fights like this happen you don't mind paying for it.


http://checkhookboxing.com/index.ph...non-tennis-version.99172/page-11#post-3148002


----------



## Chip H

Trail said:


> I fucking hope not.
> 
> Programme finishes at 6am. Count back - 30 mins post fight takes you to 5.30. Gonzalez takes you 5.30 - 4.30. Carlos is 4.30 - 3.30. Yep. We're likely to miss Inoue.
> 
> #TeamStream.
> 
> edit: Just tweeted SkyBoxing. Let's see if the daft cunts get back to me.


Any reply?


----------



## Trail

Chip H said:


> Any reply?


No. But the money grabbing bastards are happy to take my £70 each month.


----------



## AllTheBelts

Can see Sky getting the 14/10 card with so many potential Brook opponents on there


----------



## Chip H

Trail said:


> No. But the money grabbing bastards are happy to take my £70 each month.


Same here. Arseholes quite frankly and symptomatic of the majority of huge firms these days.


----------



## Trail

Chip H said:


> Same here. Arseholes quite frankly and symptomatic of the majority of huge firms these days.


Sky are robbing bastards, but I got sick of fishing for streams of boxing, football, cricket and NFL amongst other things. I now pay £64 a month for Sky and the £12 for BN. Who's the mug?


----------



## Exposed16

jonnytightlips said:


> Sky are showing the Superfly card this weekend. I thought there may have been a slight chance of them showing this as Matchroom have interest in the division with Yafai holding the IBF title. I may be wrong but both Kovalev-Ward fights aside Sky don't really show HBO cards. I don't give a fuck as it's actually on over here though that 3.15 start time has me worried we are going to miss out on either Cuardras-Estrada or the Inoue fight. Surely not.


The card starts on HBO at 22:15. 3:15 UK time.


----------



## jonnytightlips

Exposed16 said:


> The card starts on HBO at 22:15. 3:15 UK time.


Oh right. That's good.


----------



## Boxingbarlow

Anyone notice that the British boxnation bill this Saturday isn't listed on the hd channel yet? Hopefully that's just one of their usual cock ups (like the hd channel having no sound) but I'll be pissed if they don't show it on their.


----------



## Boxingbarlow

Boxingbarlow said:


> Anyone notice that the British boxnation bill this Saturday isn't listed on the hd channel yet? Hopefully that's just one of their usual cock ups (like the hd channel having no sound) but I'll be pissed if they don't show it on their.


I have received an answer on this via Twitter saying they are only showing it in SD due to technical reasons my god what amateurs

I have asked for a refund on my subs as the SD picture is like having cateracts


----------



## Boxingbarlow

Has any channel picked up the Hurd Vs trout card yet? Looks like a good bill to me but sky are crap at updating their schedule so can't tell what they're showing


----------



## One to watch

Boxingbarlow said:


> Has any channel picked up the Hurd Vs trout card yet? Looks like a good bill to me but sky are crap at updating their schedule so can't tell what they're showing


Yeah sky have it.


----------



## khan_is_delusional

Sam Sheedy v Liam Cameron Friday 13th Oct on Freesports 

Freesports: Freeview 95, Sky 424, Freesat 252, TalkTalk 95, BT 95


----------



## ThatBoxingGuy2022

The fight hasnt started yet has it the odds changed abit, one of the streams title is 'George Groves vs Daniel Cox' LOL


----------



## Boxingbarlow

Three quality shows on Saturday night - my sky box can only record two!! 

Bit of a golden age for boxing on TV atm!


----------



## Marlow

Boxingbarlow said:


> Three quality shows on Saturday night - my sky box can only record two!!
> 
> Bit of a golden age for boxing on TV atm!


There's the Burnett and Warrington shows, what's the other one?


----------



## Boxingbarlow

Marlow said:


> There's the Burnett and Warrington shows, what's the other one?


Oh having checked the super series is on Sunday morning. My bad.


----------



## One to watch

Sky are absolutely shafting boxnation on the schedule at the moment.


----------



## kingkodi

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/922734414118895616


----------



## One to watch

BN have Miguel Cotto v Sadam Ali on the schedule.

Beterbiev v Koelling this weekend as well.


----------



## Marlow

One to watch said:


> Sky are absolutely shafting boxnation on the schedule at the moment.


Added the Kovalev fight and you'd assume Salido as well.


----------



## Body shot

Marlow said:


> Added the Kovalev fight and you'd assume Salido as well.


Sky have the Kovalev fight?


----------



## Marlow

Body shot said:


> Sky have the Kovalev fight?


Yeah they mentioned it on the Jacobs card.


----------



## Body shot

Sky have got the Kovalev fight this weekend and then the American card that Stephen Smith is fighting on in a couple of weeks. While sky’s domestic cards seem to have gone down the pan a little bit their international content has improved massively.


----------



## Marlow

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/944132217801969664


----------



## goeasyefc

What channel has the Spence and Easter fights this week ?


----------



## Marlow

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/954005728896978944


----------



## ianrenton

Body shot said:


> Sky have got the Kovalev fight this weekend and then the American card that Stephen Smith is fighting on in a couple of weeks. While sky's domestic cards seem to have gone down the pan a little bit their international content has improved massively.


I agree. Would be disappointing if they didn't have the Kovalev fight


----------



## SimonTemplar

goeasyefc said:


> What channel has the Spence and Easter fights this week ?


The Spence fight is on BoxNation, but I just tried to put it in the Sky+ planner and it said that I can't order it on Sky in HD, and that it will cost £30!!! I can record it in SD for free as normal. Anyone know what's going on with that?


----------



## One to watch

SimonTemplar said:


> The Spence fight is on BoxNation, but I just tried to put it in the Sky+ planner and it said that I can't order it on Sky in HD, and that it will cost £30!!! I can record it in SD for free as normal. Anyone know what's going on with that?


Always been this way mate.Ignore it from what I can tell.

I've always just recorded on SD.


----------



## Boxingbarlow

If you subscribe to boxnation and have sky you have to 'buy' the hd broadcast like a ppv but if you go through it the price is £0.00. I've done it a million times - couldn't watch SD on BN as it's so poor it was the main reason I left virgin and wouldn't go back. Pretty sure the instructions are also on the boxnation website if what I said doesn't make sense


----------



## Boxingbarlow

Unless maybe you get it free through bt - not sure if you get access to the hd channel as I subscribe direct


----------



## SimonTemplar

One to watch said:


> Always been this way mate.Ignore it from what I can tell.
> 
> I've always just recorded on SD.





Boxingbarlow said:


> If you subscribe to boxnation and have sky you have to 'buy' the hd broadcast like a ppv but if you go through it the price is £0.00. I've done it a million times - couldn't watch SD on BN as it's so poor it was the main reason I left virgin and wouldn't go back. Pretty sure the instructions are also on the boxnation website if what I said doesn't make sense





Boxingbarlow said:


> Unless maybe you get it free through bt - not sure if you get access to the hd channel as I subscribe direct


Yes, I have always done it that way - you have to 'buy' it, but it's free, you just put in your PIN. Thing is, this time that isn't working. I can put it in the planner as SD, but if I try to put it in as HD then it says I can't order it through Sky Q and will have to go to the website.

Thing is, I'm a bit of an HD princess, so just won't watch it in SD (did enough of that watching boxing in the 1980's). I subscribe to BoxNation direct, but also have BT and am on Sky Q. BT aren't showing the fight at that time. I have watched fights on BoxNation HD countless times for free so just wondered if anyone else has experienced this on this occasion? As it stands I can't watch the fight.


----------



## Boxingbarlow

SimonTemplar said:


> Yes, I have always done it that way - you have to 'buy' it, but it's free, you just put in your PIN. Thing is, this time that isn't working. I can put it in the planner as SD, but if I try to put it in as HD then it says I can't order it through Sky Q and will have to go to the website.
> 
> Thing is, I'm a bit of an HD princess, so just won't watch it in SD (did enough of that watching boxing in the 1980's). I subscribe to BoxNation direct, but also have BT and am on Sky Q. BT aren't showing the fight at that time. I have watched fights on BoxNation HD countless times for free so just wondered if anyone else has experienced this on this occasion? As it stands I can't watch the fight.


That's weird - it worked for the Spence fight no problems for me - I always go and find it on channel 490 and record from there. Might be a call or online chat with sky job mate..


----------



## SimonTemplar

Boxingbarlow said:


> That's weird - it worked for the Spence fight no problems for me - I always go and find it on channel 490 and record from there. Might be a call or online chat with sky job mate..


I'm an idiot - the bank sent us a new bank card, had a different number so my BoxNation subscription failed so they dropped me without letting me know. What confused me was that I could still get the SD feed as we have a BT subscription. So I have called them with my new card details and I'm good to go, in time for next weekend's bill. Thanks for bearing with me!


----------



## Boxingbarlow

SimonTemplar said:


> I'm an idiot - the bank sent us a new bank card, had a different number so my BoxNation subscription failed so they dropped me without letting me know. What confused me was that I could still get the SD feed as we have a BT subscription. So I have called them with my new card details and I'm good to go, in time for next weekend's bill. Thanks for bearing with me!


Nice one - usual boxnation efficiency then... Was a quality show on sat I thought bunce was on fine form, seemed like he'd been at the gin


----------



## SimonTemplar

Boxingbarlow said:


> Nice one - usual boxnation efficiency then... Was a quality show on sat I thought bunce was on fine form, seemed like he'd been at the gin


Yes quite - if they'd dropped me an email or something I'd have renewed and they wouldn't have missed a month's subs. Agreed was a good show - I knew we were in for a good one when Bunce introduced Jones and Lillis with 'no applause, no halleluyahs, just straight down to business as it's going to be that sort of night'. Three entertaining fights and an interesting discussion in between. I almost didn't notice it was in SD. Almost.


----------



## Marlow

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/960891038847127552


----------



## One to watch

Marlow said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/960891038847127552


Happy to see any international card picked up but this is very poor.

Why are ESPN delivering crap like this? This guy is miles out of his depth v Berchelt in what is a deep division.


----------



## Marlow

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/964575453250977792


----------



## One to watch

Marlow said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/964575453250977792


That's a quality bill.


----------



## Marlow

One to watch said:


> That's a quality bill.


Stacked night pal, gonna be a busy Sunday morning with the Wilder/Ortiz card to catch up with as well.


----------



## goeasyefc

What channel has picked up the superfly 2 card next week . It’s not showing up on the planner?


----------



## khan_is_delusional

goeasyefc said:


> What channel has picked up the superfly 2 card next week . It's not showing up on the planner?


Need to ask Boxnation on Twitter, they seem to pick up cards last minute if they see there is demand.


----------



## goeasyefc

khan_is_delusional said:


> Need to ask Boxnation on Twitter, they seem to pick up cards last minute if they see there is demand.


i thought this was already picked up . Madness if it's not


----------



## Marlow

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/971370322367844352


----------



## One to watch

Marlow said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/971370322367844352


Excellent news.


----------



## Chinny

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/971473123366273024


----------



## Boxfan

As usual,watched the Bunce Hour tonight. Look forward to this every week. Nice change this time,Paddy Considine. I was prepared not to like him,but discovered it was just because he played the hooky priest in Peaky Blinders,but realised it was just because he played the part so well. Came across as such a nice,humble,interesting guy. Knows his boxing also.


----------



## Boxfan

Chinny said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/971473123366273024


Nathan Quarless. The son of NOEL Quarless? If so,and he's anything like him,hell be exciting.


----------



## Chinny

Boxfan said:


> As usual,watched the Bunce Hour tonight. Look forward to this every week. Nice change this time,Paddy Considine. I was prepared not to like him,but discovered it was just because he played the hooky priest in Peaky Blinders,but realised it was just because he played the part so well. Came across as such a nice,humble,interesting guy. Knows his boxing also.


Paddy REALLY knows his boxing, he came across great didn't he? If you haven't seen Dead Man's Shoes I really recommend it mate.

Paul Zanon text earlier to say Paddy has sorted him a few tickets to a private screening of Journeyman in Clapham week after next and put me on the list. Paul is an absolute legend for stuff like this.


----------



## Boxfan

Chinny said:


> Paddy REALLY knows his boxing, he came across great didn't he? If you haven't seen Dead Man's Shoes I really recommend it mate.
> 
> Paul Zanon text earlier to say Paddy has sorted him a few tickets to a private screening of Journeyman in Clapham week after next and put me on the list. Paul is an absolute legend for stuff like this.


Will try and have a look Chris,thanks. Before I saw Buncey if I saw him on Buncey I might have attacked that horrible priest if Id seen him in the street,such was his acting ability. Great Irish accent from someone who it appears comes from Neville Brown/Jack Bodell country.


----------



## Boxfan

Also don't know much about Paul but I seem to recall seeing some of his articles. For such a boxing anorak Im not really a fan of boxing themed films myself,strangely. 
Also originating from Liverpool do you know anything about young Nathan? If the son of Noel hell be an interesting addition.


----------



## Boxfan

@Chinny got that first post a bit mixed up but you'll get my drift. I can't be a computer genius all the time.


----------



## Chinny

Boxfan said:


> Will try and have a look Chris,thanks. Before I saw Buncey if I saw him on Buncey I might have attacked that horrible priest if Id seen him in the street,such was his acting ability. Great Irish accent from someone who it appears comes from Neville Brown/Jack Bodell country.


Gary Stretch is excellent in it too mate, highly recommended


----------



## Chinny

Boxfan said:


> Also don't know much about Paul but I seem to recall seeing some of his articles. For such a boxing anorak Im not really a fan of boxing themed films myself,strangely.
> Also originating from Liverpool do you know anything about young Nathan? If the son of Noel hell be an interesting addition.


I don't know much about him TBH but know a couple of lads who are going to the show so will ask them and report back.

I don't go for boxing movies much myself either, I find myself getting irritated when they get details wrong!


----------



## Mat Cauthon

Chinny said:


> Paddy REALLY knows his boxing, he came across great didn't he? If you haven't seen Dead Man's Shoes I really recommend it mate.
> 
> Paul Zanon text earlier to say Paddy has sorted him a few tickets to a private screening of Journeyman in Clapham week after next and put me on the list. Paul is an absolute legend for stuff like this.


My favourite ever actor.

Think Paddy had some amateur bouts when he was younger. I know for certain that he did train as a kid.


----------



## Chinny

Crisp Packet said:


> My favourite ever actor.
> 
> Think Paddy had some amateur bouts when he was younger. I know for certain that he did train as a kid.


He's superb. The Bunce hour is available for free on the app and is well worth a watch.


----------



## fortheloveofthegame

is there anywhere i can watch adam harper bid to become commonwealth champion?


----------



## One to watch

fortheloveofthegame said:


> is there anywhere i can watch adam harper bid to become commonwealth champion?


Black Country boxing on Facebook do streams for most of their shows.So worth a try there.


----------



## fortheloveofthegame

One to watch said:


> Black Country boxing on Facebook do streams for most of their shows.So worth a try there.


he is in australia now friend - i do not think he has involvement with erroll anymore


----------



## One to watch

fortheloveofthegame said:


> he is in australia now friend - i do not think he has involvement with erroll anymore


Yeah he is still with them,he has just managed to bag a commenwealth title shot.

Opponent has changed,it was cancelled once before v another Australian.


----------



## Chinny

Boxfan said:


> Will try and have a look Chris,thanks. Before I saw Buncey if I saw him on Buncey I might have attacked that horrible priest if Id seen him in the street,such was his acting ability. Great Irish accent from someone who it appears comes from Neville Brown/Jack Bodell country.


@Boxfan


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/974628690310164480


----------



## joe297

Can this be added to the OP please? https://boxingschedule.boxingsociety.com/

Pretty much tells you every event on that is televised so shows stuff that is on ch 5, Dave etc, smaller shows that happen less often that may be missed by others.


----------



## Boxingbarlow

joe297 said:


> Can this be added to the OP please? https://boxingschedule.boxingsociety.com/
> 
> Pretty much tells you every event on that is televised so shows stuff that is on ch 5, Dave etc, smaller shows that happen less often that may be missed by others.


Great I really miss this thread being updated but their schedule needs an update see april 14


----------



## joe297

Boxingbarlow said:


> Great I really miss this thread being updated but their schedule needs an update see april 14


Yeah, it does. 99% of the time though it is bang on for the upcoming week. I use it all the time.


----------



## goeasyefc

Has the golovkin fight not been picked up ?


----------



## One to watch

goeasyefc said:


> Has the golovkin fight not been picked up ?


Not yet.

Pretty sure it's destined for BN.


----------



## One to watch

Can a twitterer please tweet Buncey on the possibility of Golovkin-Martiroysan being snapped up please?

@Chinny @Wallet


----------



## TheBoxingMadMan

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/992057006235226112


----------



## joe297

One to watch said:


> Can a twitterer please tweet Buncey on the possibility of Golovkin-Martiroysan being snapped up please?
> 
> @Chinny @Wallet




__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/992096461679546369


----------



## TheBoxingMadMan

I think this is all down to me boys!!


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/992103815599087617


----------



## One to watch

Hoolan bringing it home.


----------



## Boxingbarlow

Great work lads - I actually think vanes is a more interesting fight for GGG than spike o Sullivsn as he at least has decent skills and a defence, still he should get beaten down which will be fun to watch


----------



## adamcanavan

John is the hero we need


----------



## Boxfan

Boxingbarlow said:


> Great work lads - I actually think vanes is a more interesting fight for GGG than spike o Sullivsn as he at least has decent skills and a defence, still he should get beaten down which will be fun to watch


Why is that mate? Most of GGGs opponents have been people who actually knew they'd no chance with him. This guy is possibly no different. If he was that good I think Id have heard of him,but I haven't. There was talk of Spike fighting him. Good lad,good fighter,but no chance with Glolovkin.
Only 3 fighters with any chance with him,and Saunders is one. Only because GGG has gone back a little bit. If he carries on somebody will eventually beat him but not this guy.
BTW checked the planner and this fight isn't on yet. I assume it will be.
Also a question for anybody will BT subscribers still get Boxnation shows like Buncys hour? If so I will miss it but Im not opposing the extra for it.


----------



## Boxfan

Meant paying.


----------



## One to watch

Boxfan said:


> Why is that mate? Most of GGGs opponents have been people who actually knew they'd no chance with him. This guy is possibly no different. If he was that good I think Id have heard of him,but I haven't. There was talk of Spike fighting him. Good lad,good fighter,but no chance with Glolovkin.
> Only 3 fighters with any chance with him,and Saunders is one. Only because GGG has gone back a little bit. If he carries on somebody will eventually beat him but not this guy.
> BTW checked the planner and this fight isn't on yet. I assume it will be.
> Also a question for anybody will BT subscribers still get Boxnation shows like Buncys hour? If so I will miss it but Im not opposing the extra for it.


Suprised you have never heard of Martiroysan mate.

I'll bet you have seen him on several occasions.


----------



## Boxingbarlow

Boxfan said:


> Why is that mate? Most of GGGs opponents have been people who actually knew they'd no chance with him. This guy is possibly no different. If he was that good I think Id have heard of him,but I haven't. There was talk of Spike fighting him. Good lad,good fighter,but no chance with Glolovkin.
> Only 3 fighters with any chance with him,and Saunders is one. Only because GGG has gone back a little bit. If he carries on somebody will eventually beat him but not this guy.
> BTW checked the planner and this fight isn't on yet. I assume it will be.
> Also a question for anybody will BT subscribers still get Boxnation shows like Buncys hour? If so I will miss it but Im not opposing the extra for it.


Well people were saying andrade would be a good opponent and he is equally inactive and only holds an SD against vanes. Vanes was a highly touted prospect who seems to have lost his way a bit and maybe has lacked motivation when he lost a couple. But he has good skills and could frustrate GGG - on another note I'm not sure his level has dropped so much as that of his opponents has increased. Although I do think the fact he faced people whose power he wasn't arsed about and the demand to see him win by ko has made him go down a stylistic alley


----------



## Boxfan

One to watch said:


> Suprised you have never heard of Martiroysan mate.
> 
> I'll bet you have seen him on several occasions.


Yeah probably mate. Same old excuse,old age.


----------



## Batkilt

Is the Ali vs. Munguia & Vargas vs. Hovhannisyan card on UK TV this week?


----------



## TheBoxingMadMan

Batkilt said:


> Is the Ali vs. Munguia & Vargas vs. Hovhannisyan card on UK TV this week?


Doesn't look like it, I would imagine a bit late for them to be picked up now too.

http://box.live/fights/vargas-vs-hovhannisyan/

http://box.live/fights/ali-vs-munguia/

Hopefully I'm wrong, would like to see these fights. Of course as they are on HBO, I'm pretty sure there may be a way or two to watch them...


----------



## Batkilt

TheBoxingMadMan said:


> Doesn't look like it, I would imagine a bit late for them to be picked up now too.
> 
> http://box.live/fights/vargas-vs-hovhannisyan/
> 
> http://box.live/fights/ali-vs-munguia/
> 
> Hopefully I'm wrong, would like to see these fights. Of course as they are on HBO, I'm pretty sure there may be a way or two to watch them...


I had hoped maybe BoxNation were showing them as Golden Boy are involved in the Linares vs. Lomachenko fight, but that looks like a Top Rank card otherwise so there goes that. I'm sure I'll find a way. Perfectly legal, of course...


----------



## One to watch

Batkilt said:


> Is the Ali vs. Munguia & Vargas vs. Hovhannisyan card on UK TV this week?


Well Boxnation obviously had Smith v Ali so I assumed they still had the rights to this show?

Maybe not then.


----------



## Batkilt

One to watch said:


> Well Boxnation obviously had Smith v Ali so I assumed they still had the rights to this show?
> 
> Maybe not then.


BoxNation coverage starts at midnight tomorrow, so I assumed they had both shows, but they've not mentioned anything about the HBO card on twitter etc.


----------



## Chinny

@Body shot


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/996147643901513728


----------



## Boxingbarlow

I may be a bit slow but just realised the fury/flanagan card isn't on boxnation. What the fuck?? So if I have sky and watch to watch in HD (normal is terrible picture) I need to pay for BN and bt as well? They need to either give bt subscribers free boxnation hd, or start a bt boxing channel or something cos this ain't on


----------



## TheBoxingMadMan

Thanks to those nice people at EE, I BT sports for a year, for free.


----------



## One to watch

TheBoxingMadMan said:


> Thanks to those nice people at EE, I BT sports for a year, for free.


Tell me....tell me....


----------



## TheBoxingMadMan

One to watch said:


> Tell me....tell me....


Get a new contract get BT sport's free.

I changed my contract to SIM only a few weeks ago and as a result I have BT free for 12 months.

30g data, free texts, calls, etc, etc and free BT sports for £21 a month.


----------



## One to watch

TheBoxingMadMan said:


> Get a new contract get BT sport's free.
> 
> I changed my contract to SIM only a few weeks ago and as a result I have BT free for 12 months.
> 
> 30g data, free texts, calls, etc, etc and free BT sports for £21 a month.


Sounds wonderful and all but I'm a bit of a spanner so please help me?

I have sky.....sky won't be adding BT to their package until 2019.So for me to get BT sports do I have to subscribe to more?


----------



## TheBoxingMadMan

One to watch said:


> Sounds wonderful and all but I'm a bit of a spanner so please help me?
> 
> I have sky.....sky won't be adding BT to their package until 2019.So for me to get BT sports do I have to subscribe to more?


No idea about sky mate. Thanks to my EE phone contract I have BT sports for abyear.


----------



## One to watch

TheBoxingMadMan said:


> No idea about sky mate. Thanks to my EE phone contract I have BT sports for abyear.


So who do you watch it through?


----------



## TheBoxingMadMan

One to watch said:


> So who do you watch it through?


Through the app on my laptop, phone or my android box.


----------



## One to watch

TheBoxingMadMan said:


> Through the app on my laptop, phone or my android box.


Aha.

There comes the issue.Android box is what exactly? Freeview?


----------



## TheBoxingMadMan

One to watch said:


> Aha.
> 
> There comes the issue.Android box is what exactly? Freeview?


No mate, they are basically a box where you can download apps, same as an android phone.

They're generally used for Kodi, Plex, Terrenium TV, etc, using an internet connection.

I use the box as the downside to having the app through EE, is that you can't cast it to your TV using a chromecast.

https://www.makeuseof.com/tag/android-tv-boxes-what-are-they-and-what-can-they-do/


----------



## One to watch

TheBoxingMadMan said:


> No mate, they are basically a box where you can download apps, same as an android phone.
> 
> They're generally used for Kodi, Plex, Terrenium TV, etc, using an internet connection.
> 
> I use the box as the downside to having the app through EE, is that you can't cast it to your TV using a chromecast.
> 
> https://www.makeuseof.com/tag/android-tv-boxes-what-are-they-and-what-can-they-do/


Yeah thanks for the info mate,but I just want the bloody tv not all the rest.


----------



## goeasyefc

So are we not getting the mares v Santa Cruz card ?


----------



## Marlow

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1005148624333037568


----------



## adamcanavan

Marlow said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1005148624333037568


:happy


----------



## TheBoxingMadMan

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1005542159632781313


----------



## Marlow

Nobody picked up Spence yet, hopefully BN weigh in late.


----------



## khan_is_delusional

9pm On Saturday on FreeSports - Dennis Hobson card http://boxrec.com/en/event/768419


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1005348881868230656


----------



## Marlow

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1007193512356478978


----------



## Marlow

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1007247717901488128


----------



## One to watch

#Hardcore


----------



## khan_is_delusional

Shobox card for this Friday


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1018421159157616640


----------



## khan_is_delusional

And Liam Smith retirement fight this Sat on BT Sport @sugar ray sheepskin


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1018121028059398144


----------



## sugar ray sheepskin

#lightwork


----------



## khan_is_delusional

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1019310772952928257


----------



## khan_is_delusional

MTK Show Clarke v Joyce has been deleted from Boxnation's schedule

http://www.boxnation.com/boxing-schedule/


----------



## One to watch

khan_is_delusional said:


> MTK Show Clarke v Joyce has been deleted from Boxnation's schedule
> 
> http://www.boxnation.com/boxing-schedule/


Clark is out injured.


----------



## Rezzer

Bloody hell, as if the schedule wasn't bad enough before . ' Boxnation is in great health ' Frank Warren.


----------



## One to watch

Boxnation has a Canadian show on Tuesday which is thin but headlined by Steve Clagget.

Buncey says Billy Dibb v Tevin Farmer is likely to be confirmed for Friday morning.

They are trying to keep it running.....I’m not giving up on them man.


----------



## adamcanavan

One to watch said:


> Boxnation has a Canadian show on Tuesday which is thin but headlined by Steve Clagget.
> 
> Buncey says Billy Dibb v Tevin Farmer is likely to be confirmed for Friday morning.
> 
> They are trying to keep it running.....I'm not giving up on them man.


Dibb vs Farmer is already on the schedule


----------



## khan_is_delusional

Boxnation are showing the Ananyan v Claggett card on Tuesday Night.

SOURCE [ @****** lite ]



Spoiler


----------



## TheBoxingMadMan

*SAT 4TH AUGUST*

*Joe Cordina v Sean Dodd : *Vacant Commonwealth Lightweight Title*
Sean McGoldrick v TBC : *8 Rnds Super-Bantamweight *
Natasha Jonas v Viviane Obenauf : *WBA International Super-Featherweight Title*
Daniyar Yeleussinov v Gabor Gorbics : *6 Rnds Welterweight*
Anthony Sims Jr v TBC : *6 Rnds Light-Heavyweight

Ice Arena, Cardiff , Sky Sports Mix (19:00), Sky Sports Action (20:30)


----------



## jonnytightlips

Is no place picking up the Kovalev fight tonight. Fucking joke.


----------



## kingkodi

Good to see BN have picked up Garcia vs Porter


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1031820855599394816


----------



## khan_is_delusional

Tezza C's next fight on Boxnation https://www.boxnation.com/boxing-matches/terence-crawford-v-jose-benavidez/

Ramirez next Friday as well:


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1037309567233925120


----------



## khan_is_delusional

Twat added to Boxnation schedule http://boxrec.com/en/boxer/788793


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1042349228826263553


----------



## Marlow

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1042417053599232002


----------



## Rezzer

What a collection of cut price offerings ?


----------



## Marlow

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1042808914025299969


----------



## khan_is_delusional

A reminder for everyone


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1044611501510852608


----------



## JamieC

Does anyone know if its possible to get a list of all Sky, BN, Ch5 and ITV shows this year?


----------



## adamcanavan

JamieC said:


> Does anyone know if its possible to get a list of all Sky, BN, Ch5 and ITV shows this year?


Not sure if there's a quick way. Going through boxrec week by week or is the best way I can think of


----------



## Grant

JamieC said:


> Does anyone know if its possible to get a list of all Sky, BN, Ch5 and ITV shows this year?


What about the matchmaking thread @Ashedward is doing if it's the UK based stuff you're after?


----------



## Ashedward

JamieC said:


> Does anyone know if its possible to get a list of all Sky, BN, Ch5 and ITV shows this year?


Have a look at my matchmaking thread,All domestic UK tv shows should be noted on there, unless I missed one or two,shows like last night or Smith-Holtzen won't be on there,nor will be Fury-Pulev in a couple of weeks but all tv shows put on in the UK should be


----------



## goeasyefc

So the Inoue card hasn’t been picked up?


----------



## khan_is_delusional

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1048138303436931072


----------



## Marlow

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1050053665342586881


----------



## Rezzer

Despite Sauerland saying they were talking to 3 broadcasters regarding WBSS coverage last week, they don't have a deal and maybe the Josh Taylor fight will be on channel 5, it's a great card. No more WBSS after this season I think. On the bonus side, from ppv to YouTube. That's quite a tumble.


----------



## Davie

Rezzer said:


> Despite Sauerland saying they were talking to 3 broadcasters regarding WBSS coverage last week, they don't have a deal and maybe the Josh Taylor fight will be on channel 5, it's a great card. No more WBSS after this season I think. On the bonus side, from ppv to YouTube. That's quite a tumble.


I only just clocked the Maloney fight on Youtube late on this weekend, need to keep my eye on that a bit better. Could end up missing some good shows


----------



## Undefeated

Rezzer said:


> Despite Sauerland saying they were talking to 3 broadcasters regarding WBSS coverage last week, they don't have a deal and maybe the Josh Taylor fight will be on channel 5, it's a great card. No more WBSS after this season I think. On the bonus side, from ppv to YouTube. That's quite a tumble.


Surely the Josh Taylor fight has to be on tv most of his recent fights have been on C5 but theres still nothing listed for Saturday.


----------



## The Chemist

Its on WBSS/ Youtube this Saturday.


----------



## Rezzer

The Chemist said:


> Its on WBSS/ Youtube this Saturday.


Hardly the same thing. I don't know about anyone else but watching on YouTube / online, even on a smart TV just isn't the same. It's often herky jerky or out of sync, even with fibre. I watched the sky show and Hughie Fury last week and then couldn't be bothered to watch the Flanagan fight online. Sky won't pick it up , even with a Matchroom fighter in a World title fight, as they have a premier league game on Saturday night. It's crazy that we've seen every Taylor fight on TV bar this one. Boxing, it's a crazy business, isn't it.


----------



## Rezzer

This season the WBSS is a bit sh1t isn't it ?


----------



## khan_is_delusional

DAZN fighter fights on Boxnation


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1057618267995586560
:warren3


----------



## Glenmax777

Liam Smith v Sam Eggington British superfight announced by Sky. Wonder if it will be on box office.


----------



## DOM5153

Wow take it that pacquiao Broner fight hasn't been picked up by SKY or Boxnation....little bit suprising


----------



## Boxfan

Glenmax777 said:


> Liam Smith v Sam Eggington British superfight announced by Sky. Wonder if it will be on box office.


Surely not as the main fight?? Not even enough.


----------



## TheBoxingMadMan

This weekend....

Sergio Garcia vs Ted Cheeseman : European Super-Welterweight Title
Jake Ball vs Craig Richards : 10 RndsLight-Heavyweight
Felix Cash vs Rasheed Abolaji : Vacant Commonwealth Middleweight Title
Lawrence Okolie vs Shawn Miller : 10 Rnds Cruiserweight

*The O2, London , Sky Sports Arena (19:30), Sky Sports Main Event (22:00)*

*************************************

Sergey Kovalev Vs Eleider 'Storm' Alvarez - WBO World Light-Heavyweight Title. 
Commey Vs Chaniev - IBF World Lightweight Title.
Valdez Vs Tommasone - WBO World Featherweight Title.
Lopez vs Magdaleno - NABF Lightweight Title.

*Texas - Boxnation 2.30am.*


----------



## TheBoxingMadMan

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1093836638332043269


----------



## goeasyefc

Any boxing on live this weekend ?


----------



## TheBoxingMadMan

goeasyefc said:


> Any boxing on live this weekend ?


Boxnation, Sunday evening from midnight.

*https://www.boxnation.com/boxing-matches/jose-ramirez-v-jose-zepeda/*


----------



## khan_is_delusional

TheBoxingMadMan said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1093836638332043269


Trish Dixon stiffer than a pornstars cock, terrible in front of the camera.


----------



## NoMas

No boxing on TV this weekend??? Getting withdrawals from the lack of boxing on TV at the moment...


----------



## dkos

NoMas said:


> No boxing on TV this weekend??? Getting withdrawals from the lack of boxing on TV at the moment...


There's a card on BoxNation tonight :good


----------



## TheBoxingMadMan

NoMas said:


> No boxing on TV this weekend??? Getting withdrawals from the lack of boxing on TV at the moment...


*Boxnation.*

https://www.checkhookboxing.com/ind...hernadez-ergashev-vs-fox-on-boxnation.112804/


----------



## NoMas

Cheers guys, I would of missed this :happy


----------



## TheBoxingMadMan

Craoladh beo ar Chraobhchomórtais Náisiúnta na Sinsear sa Scothdhornálaíocht as an Staid Náisiúnta i mBaile Átha Cliath. 
*Live coverage of the National Senior Elite Finals.

Saturday 23rd Feb - 8.45pm - TG4.*


----------



## TheBoxingMadMan

Not really on TV, but it's available to watch.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1103983992330698752


----------



## dkos

TheBoxingMadMan said:


> Not really on TV, but it's available to watch.
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1103983992330698752


There's also an MTK show being streamed tomorrow night.


----------



## khan_is_delusional

TheBoxingMadMan said:


> Not really on TV, but it's available to watch.
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1103983992330698752


Click on image to reveal The voice of boxing - MR BEN DOUGHTY


----------



## khan_is_delusional

TheBoxingMadMan said:


> Not really on TV, but it's available to watch.
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1103983992330698752


link here https://www.facebook.com/professionalboxinglive


----------



## boxfanlut

Anyway to watch bakole vs Wach this week?


----------



## dkos

boxfanlut said:


> Anyway to watch bakole vs Wach this week?


Unless there's a stream kicking around, I don't think so.

For some reason BoxNation went with this card instead at the weekend:

http://boxrec.com/en/event/782862

:sad5


----------



## Rezzer

They obviously got it from Sauerland for free. Be better if they got the WBSS.


----------



## TheBoxingMadMan

There is a serious amount of boxing this Saturday night.

*BT Sport Box Office, Sky Sports Action and ITV.*

Crawford - Khan card from 11.30pm on BT Box Office.

Allen - Browne card from 7pm on Sky Sports Action.

Danny Garcia v Adrian Granados card from 1am (Sunday morning) on ITV4.

:bbb:bbb:bbb:bbb


----------



## TheBoxingMadMan

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1119201068875907072


----------



## TheBoxingMadMan

Some decent boxing on this weekend.

*Sky Sports Action - Friday 7pm.*
Including -
Jordan Gill Vs Enrique Tinoco : WBA International Featherweight Title.
Leigh Wood Vs Ryan Doyle : Commonwealth Featherweight Title.

*IFLtv YouTube Channel - Sat 6pm.*
MTK card from Brentwood - featuring Liam Walsh, Harlem Eubank, Shaquille Day and others...

*BoxNation - Sat Night/Sun morning 2.30am.*
Miguel Berchelt Vs Francisco Vargas : WBC World Super-Featherweight Title.
Emanuel Navarrete Vs Issac Dogboe : WBO Super Bantamweight Title.

*ITV4 - Sat night/Sun morning 1am.*
Jarret Hurd Vs Julian Williams : IBF/IBO/WBA World Super Welterweight Titles.


----------



## TheBoxingMadMan

Tonight...

*Boxing on Sky Sports*
The fights shown below will be televised on Sky Sports Main Event and Sky Sports Action.

Existing customers can also live stream the bouts via the Sky Go app.

Non-subscription holders can purchase a Sky Sports pass through NOW TV.

Coverage from the MGM National Harbor in Maryland begins at 2am (Sunday morning).

*Filip Hrgovic vs Gregory Corbin (WBC International heavyweight title )*
*Michael Hunter vs Fabio Maldonado (WBA International heavyweight title)*
*Devin Haney vs Antonio Moran (WBC International lightweight title)*

*Boxing on Channel 5*
The action gets underway from the Victoria Warehouse in Manchester at 9pm.

Fans can also live stream the bouts via the Channel 5 app and on their website.

*Alex Dilmaghani vs Martin Parlagi (super featherweight)*
*Steve Brogan vs Adam Hague (BBBofC Central Area super-lightweight title)*
*Hughie Fury vs Chris Norrad (heavyweight)*


----------



## TheBoxingMadMan

Boxing on Boxnation at 5pm on Saturday afternoon.

*LEREN Vs ADUCAR - *JOHANNESBURG, SOUTH AFRICA - ON AIR @ 5PM
https://www.boxnation.com/boxing-matches/kevin-lerena-v-vasil-ducar/


----------



## nidaros997

So it does not go unnoticed I post the same reply here as I posted in the thread about Kerman lejarraga's 8 Juen fight:

The event showing Kerman's return fight is live now for $9.99 at www.fite.tv

http://boxrec.com/en/event/786140

For those who like old school boxing, many 50/50 matches, I recommend the event. Right now it is a 6 rounder. The main event is local fighter Andoni Gago fighting another spaniard for the EBU featherweight title. David Avanesyan is ringside. If Kerman wins I guess we'll see Avanesyan in the ring after his fight.


----------



## Conall Cernach

http://www.asianboxing.info/asian-news/boxnation-to-show-salva-vs-taduran-and-magramo-vs-nantapech


----------



## Roy Jones Jr's Jab

Spence Jr. Vs. Porter is on Sky Sports.

https://www.skysports.com › news We...itle unification clash live on Sky Sports ...


----------



## Rezzer

Eubank jr fight is on Premier Sports 2am Sunday


----------



## SimonTemplar

Rezzer said:


> Eubank jr fight is on Premier Sports 2am Sunday


Brilliant!! Thanks for this, as I have two La Liga-mad kids I randomly have this channel. Thanks for posting.


----------



## dkos

Rezzer said:


> Eubank jr fight is on Premier Sports 2am Sunday


Premier Sports back in boxing.

Dark days are ahead...


----------



## Batkilt

Is the Crawford fight on TV here?


----------



## Batkilt

Crawford card is PPV here through FITE TV. They're offering a Top Rank subscription for $4.99 per month with access to the past Top Rank shows on there as part of it. (Got an email from them advertising it.)


----------



## 46 Wins

*Saturday 5th September 2020 - CH5 @ 22:00hrs*
Samir Ziani (31-3-1) vs Alex Dilmaghani (19-1-1)
12 rounds Super Featherweight 
Production Park Studios (United Kingdom)


----------



## 46 Wins

*Saturday 12th September 2020 - BT Sport 1/1HD @ 20:00hrs*
Anthony Yarde (19-1) vs Dec Spelman (16-4)
10 rounds Light Heavyweight

Mark Heffron (21-1) vs Denzel Bentley (13-0)
10 rounds Middleweight

York Hall (United Kingdom)


----------



## Trail

46 Wins said:


> *Saturday 12th September 2020 - BT Sport 1/1HD @ 20:00hrs*
> Anthony Yarde (19-1) vs Dec Spelman (16-4)
> 10 rounds Light Heavyweight
> 
> Mark Heffron (21-1) vs Denzel Bentley (13-0)
> 10 rounds Middleweight
> 
> BT Sport Studio (United Kingdom)


Top man. Thank you.


----------



## 46 Wins

*Saturday 26th September 2020 *
Josh Taylor (16-0) vs Apinan Kongsong (16-0)
12 rounds for the WBA & IBF Super Lightweight championship of the world
York Hall (United Kingdom)* 
BT Sport 1/1HD @ 19:30hrs

World Boxing Super Series Final*
Yuniel Dorticos (24-1) vs Mairis Briedis (26-1)
12 rounds for the IBF Cruiserweight championship of the world, vacant RING belt and the Muhammad Ali Trophy
Plazamedia Broadcasting Center (Munich)
*Sky Sports Main Event & Sky Sports Arena @ 22:00hrs

Golden Contract Semi-Final*
Ricards Bolotniks (16-5-1) vs Hosea Burton (25-1)
10 rounds Light Heavyweight
Studio 69 (Riga)
*YouTube @ 17:00 




*


----------



## Trail

46 Wins said:


> *Saturday 26th September 2020 *
> Josh Taylor (16-0) vs Apinan Kongsong (16-0) BT Sport Studio in London.
> 12 rounds for the WBA & IBF Super Lightweight championship of the world
> BT Sport Studio (United Kingdom)*
> BT Sport 1/1HD @ 19:30hrs
> 
> World Boxing Super Series Final*
> Yuniel Dorticos (24-1) vs Mairis Briedis (26-1)
> 12 rounds for the IBF Cruiserweight championship of the world, vacant RING belt and the Muhammad Ali Trophy
> Plazamedia Broadcasting Center (Munich)
> *Sky Sports Main Event & Sky Sports Arena @ 22:00hrs
> 
> Golden Contract Semi-Final*
> Ricards Bolotniks (16-5-1) vs Hosea Burton (25-1)
> 10 rounds Light Heavyweight
> Studio 69 (Riga)
> *YouTube @ 17:00
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Top man. Thank you!


----------



## 46 Wins

*Sunday 4th October 2020 - Sky Sports Arena @19:00*
Joshua Buatsi (12-0) vs Marko Calic (11-0) + Undercard
10 rounds Light Heavyweight
Marshall Arena (United Kingdom)


----------



## 46 Wins

*Saturday 10th October 2020 - BT Sport 1/1HD @19:00*
Liam Williams (22-2-1) vs Andrew Robinson (24-4-1)
12 rounds for the Middleweight championship of Great Britain

James Metcalf (21-0) vs Jack Flatley (16-1-1) 
12 rounds for the Super Welterweight championship of the Commonwealth

Nathan Gorman (16-1) vs Richard Lartey (14-2)
10 rounds Heavyweight

York Hall (United Kingdom)


----------



## 46 Wins

*Saturday 17th October 2020 - Sky Sports Arena @18:30 *(& from 20:15 on Sky Sports Main Event)
Lewis Ritson (20-1) vs Miguel Vazquez (41-8)
12 rounds Super Lightweight

Savannah Marshall (8-0) vs Hannah Rankin (9-4)
10 rounds Middleweight

Newcastle Arena (United Kingdom)


----------



## 46 Wins

*Saturday 31st October 2020 - Sky Sports Box Office @19:00 *(A 60-min freeview is available on Sky Sports Mix @ 18:00)
Oleksandr Usyk (17-0) vs Dereck Chisora (32-9)
12 rounds Heavyweight

Savannah Marshall (8-0) vs Hannah Rankin (9-4)
10 rounds for the vacant WBO Middleweight championship of the world

Tommy McCarthy (16-2) vs Bilal Laggoune (25-1-2)
12 rounds for the Cruiserweight championship of Europe

Lee Selby (28-2) vs George Kambosos Jr (18-0)
12 rounds Lightweight

David Allen (18-5-2) vs Christopher Lovejoy (18-0)
10 rounds Heavyweight

Wembley (SSE) Arena (United Kingdom)


----------



## Jim Kelly

Channel 5 showing Davis Vs santa cruz


----------



## 46 Wins

Friday 13th* November 2020 - BT Sport 1/1HD @19:00*
Denzel Bentley (13-0-1) vs Mark Heffron (25-1-1)
12 rounds for the vacant Middleweight championship of Great Britain

*Saturday 14th November 2020 - Sky Sports Arena/HD @19:00 (also on Sky Sports Mix at same time)*
Katie Taylor (16-0) vs Miriam Guiterrez (13-0)
12 rounds for the Undisputed Lightweight championship of the world

Terri Harper (10-0-1) vs Thanderz (12-0)
10 rounds for the WBC Super-Featherweight championship of the world

Premier 1/1HD @00:30
Terence Crawford (36-0) vs Kell Brook (39-2)
12 rounds for the WBO Welterweight championship of the world

Joshua Franco (17-1-2) vs Andrew Maloney (21-1)
12 rounds for the WBA Super-Flyweight championship of the world


----------



## 46 Wins

*Saturday 21st November 2020 - Sky Sports Arena/HD @19:00 (and Sky Sports Main Event from 20:15)* 
Conor Benn (16-0) vs Sebastien Formella (21-1)
10 rounds Welterweight

Fabio Wardley (9-0) vs Richard Lartey (14-3)
10 rounds Heavyweight

Alen Babic (5-0) vs Tom Little (10-8)
8 rounds Heavyweight

Wembley (SSE) Arena (United Kingdom)


----------



## 46 Wins

Friday 27th* November 2020 - Premier Sport 2/1HD @20:00 (and Box Nation from 21:00)*
Tony Yoka (8-0) vs Christian Hammer (24-6)
12 rounds Heavyweight

H Arena, Nantes, FR

*Saturday 28th November 2020 - Bt Sport 1/HD @19:30*
Daniel Dubois (15-0) vs Joe Joyce (11-0)
12 rounds for the Heavyweight championships of the Commonwealth and Great Britain

Jack Catterall (25-0) vs Abderrazak Houya (14-2)
10 rounds Super-Lightweight

Church House, London, UK 

Bt Sport Box Office @ 01:00
Mike Tyson (50-6) vs Roy Jones Jr (66-9)
8 rounds Heavyweight exhibition

Badou Jack (22-3-3) vs Blake McKernan (13-0)
8 rounds Light-Heavyweight

Staples Centre, California, USA.


----------



## 46 Wins

Wednesday 2nd* November 2020 - Sky Sports Arena @19:00
Golden Contracts Final*
Ryan Walsh (26-2-2) vs Jazza Dickens (29-3-0)
10 rounds Featherweight

*Golden Contracts Final*
Ricards Bolotniks (17-5-1) vs Serge Michel (11-1-0)
10 rounds Light-Heavyweight

Daniel Egbunike (6-0) vs Harlem Eubank (10-0)
10 rounds Super-Lightweight

Production Park Studios, UK.


----------



## 46 Wins

*Frid**ay 4th** December 2020 - Sky Sports Arena @19:00*
Billy Joe Saunders (29-0-0) vs Martin Murray (39-5-1)
12 rounds for the WBO Super-Middleweight championship of the world

James Tennyson (27-3) vs Josh O'Reilly (15-0)
12 rounds Lightweight

Zach Parker (19-0) vs Cesar Nunez (16-1-1)
10 rounds Super-Middleweight

Wembley (SSE) Arena, UK.

*Saturday 5th** December 2020 *
Lyndon Arthur (17-0) vs Anthony Yarde (20-1)
12 rounds for the Light-Heavyweight championship of the Commonwealth
*BT Sport 1/HD @19:30*

Church House, London, UK.

Premier 1/HD @02:00
Errol Spence Jr (26-0) vs Danny Garcia (36-2)
12 rounds for the WBC & IBF Welterweight championship of the world

Josesito Lopez (37-8-0) Francisco Santana (25-8-1)
10 rounds Welterweight

AT&T Stadium, Texas, USA.


----------



## ApatheticLeader

46 Wins said:


> *Frid**ay 4th** December 2020 - Sky Sports Arena @19:00*
> Billy Joe Saunders (29-0-0) vs Jazza Dickens (39-5-1)
> 12 rounds for the WBO Super-Middleweight championship of the world


Sounds like a BJS type fight.


----------



## 46 Wins

ApatheticLeader said:


> Sounds like a BJS type fight.


Forgive me it was a late night


----------



## 46 Wins

F*riday 11th December 2020 - Channel 5 @ 2*2:00hrs
Sam Eggington (28-7-0) vs Ashley Theophane (40-7-1)
12 rounds Super-Welterweight

Fly By Nite Rehearsal Studios, Worcestershire, UK.

Eurosport 2 @ 20:00hrs
Tommy Frank (13-0-0) vs Hugo Rosendo Guarneros (16-3-2)
10 rounds Flyweight

Sheffield Arena Car Park, Yorkshire, UK.

*Saturday 12th** December 2020 - Sky Box Office/HD @18:00hrs*
Anthony Joshua (23-1) vs Kubrat Pulev (28-1)
12 rounds for the IBF, WBA & WBO Heavyweight championship of the world

Hughie Fury (24-3) vs Mariusz Wach (36-6)
10 rounds Heavyweight

Lawrence Okolie (14-0-0) vs Nikodem Jezewski (19-0-1)
12 rounds Cruiserweight

Wembley (SSE) Arena, UK.

Premier Sport 1/HD @02:00hrs
Chris Colbert (14-0) vs Jaime Arboleda (16-1)
12 rounds for the vacant interim WBA Super-Featherweight title

Ronald Ellis (17-1-2) vs Matt Korobov (28-3-1)
10 rounds Middleweight

Mohegan Sun Arena, USA.

Premier Sport 2/HD @ 03:00hrs
Felix Verdejo (27-1) vs Masayoshi Nakatani (18-1)
10 rounds Lightweight

Shakur Stevenson (14-0) vs Toka Kahn Clary (27-2) 
10 rounds Super-Featherweight

MGM Grand, LV, USA.


----------



## 46 Wins

F*riday 18th December 2020 - Channel 5 @ 2*2:30hrs
Shakan Pitters (14-0-0) vs Craig Richards (15-1-1)
12 rounds for the Light-Heavyweight championship of Great Britain

Fly By Nite Rehearsal Studios, Worcestershire, UK.

DAZN @03:00hrs
Gennady Golovkin (40-1-1) vs Kamil Szeremeta (21-0-0)
12 rounds for the IBF Middleweight championship of the world

John Ryder (28-5-0) vs Mike Guy (8-2-1)
10 rounds Super-Middleweight

Seminole Hard Rock Hotel and Casino, Florida, USA.

*Saturday 19th** December 2020 - DAZN @18:00hrs*
Callum Smith (27-0-0) vs Saul Alvarez (53-1-2)
12 rounds for the WBA(Super), Ring Magazine and vacant WBC Super-Middleweight championship of the world

Alamodome, Texas, USA.

Premier Sport 1/HD & Box Nation @02:00hrs
Emmanuel Rodriguez (19-1) vs Reymart Gaballo (23-0)
12 rounds for the vacant WBC Bantamweight championship of the world

Jaron Ennis (26-0-0) vs Chris van Heerden (28-2-1)
10 rounds Welterweight

Mohegan Sun Arena, USA.


----------



## rachelava

God bless you


----------



## rachelava

God bless you


----------



## rachelava

God bless you


----------

